# Older Ladies TTC - Please be my friends....



## sparklesmum

Hiya all:hi:

That title makes me sound really sad doesnt it - ha ha - oh well

My name is laura and I am 34 (technically not that old I know, but I feel ancient compared to some of the young'uns on here - lol)...

Anyhoo - I'm desperately trying to give my gorgeous little princess a lil bro or lil sis and I can feel time slipping away. We've had a bumpy ride ttc a second since last year (see my siggie).....

Would love to make some chums who are also worried about our "old eggs" so we can support each other along the way.

First time mums and mums to many all welcome........

Heres to great big BFPS for us all really really soon

Laura xxx


----------



## willbamom1day

Hi Laura! I am 32 and hubby is about to be 44 and we are trying for my 1st as he has 4 boys from a prev. marriage.

Hoping and praying for your bfp


----------



## sparklesmum

HIya willbeamom

Great to hear from you - heres to our BFPs very soon. I see you are on the countdown to "O". Are you trying anyting different this cycle?

L x


----------



## jaccib

Hi there

I will join you don't seem to be able to fit in so well anywhere else.

I probably don't get on here as often as I can really....my laptop is on it's way out and soooo tempramental!! 

Good Luck and lets see how many :bfp:'s we can manage to get!!

Give all these youngsters a run for their money!!!:haha:


----------



## sparklesmum

Jaccib

Amen to giving those young'uns a run for their money with their shiny young eggies - all the best hon for your ttc journey

L x


----------



## Mama Duck

Hi sweetie,I'll join you - I'm an'oldie' too - 37 and ttc baby #6! My children (all boys,team blue all the way) are aged 15,11,9,6 & 2 x


----------



## puppymom32

Can I join too I am an oldy but goody. LOL


----------



## willbamom1day

I sooo hope we make this a successful group

I am coming up on "O" our 9th cycle trying and we are going to continue with the preseed as it is a huge help and we are gonna do as Fertility Friend said - starting today :sex: every 24-36 for the next 5-10 days and of course lots of praying.


----------



## Sayuri

Hiya part of another over 30s group, but would love to join this one too!, AF came on Monday which was a bummer but to be honest I didn't 'feel' pregnant... whatever that feels like hahahahaha. It would be good to talk and make friends.


----------



## sparklesmum

oh ladies it is so nice to hear from you all.....

Mama Duck - seriously - is that Hanson in your siggie - I loved Hanson - ahh bless - I wonder what they are up to now - lol

Puppymom - oldie but goody - he he - I like that - great to see you here hon - so sorry about your losses - heres to big hugs and big BFPs real soon

Willbeamom - 9 is a good number to get a BFP - and we all know what you'll be up to over the next few days - wink wink - lol. Just remember to relax and not get toooo stressed out with fertility friend and stuff...you know your good to go at the mo, so enjoy and make the most of some hubby time - fingers crossed for you honey

Sayuri - yep AF just got me, and like you I didnt feel pg - but you know what everyone pg is different and with my first I had no symptoms apart from feeling knackered and a bit teary - but thats like PMT anyway...so come on then my lovely, lets face the next cycle together...

Thanks again for all joining our little group girlies 

L xx


----------



## 555ann555

Ummmm... I'm quite old too....:(

I'm 31 and my hubby is 39 and we've been TTC our 1st for 20 cycles now 

We both have health issues though (I have Crohn's Disease, he has Multiple Sclerosis :-({|=) so we thought it make take time, admittedly not this long though!

Lets just beat up the young chics and steal their shiny young eggs :ninja:


----------



## sparklesmum

yay - i love it - lets steal all there eggs when they are not looking - ha ha - I can just see it now - ahh bless you luvvy - heres to a big fat BFP for you soon

L xx


----------



## Mama Duck

sparklesmum said:


> Mama Duck - seriously - is that Hanson in your siggie - I loved Hanson - ahh bless - I wonder what they are up to now - lol xx

Yes that is Hanson hun - what's ever sadder is I have MMM Bop as a ringtone on my phone :blush:

Here's link to their site so you can see for yourself what the 'boys' are up to!

https://www.hanson.net/site/sections/1


----------



## puppymom32

Sparklesmum,
thanks and so sorry for your losses too.


----------



## LadyK

I'm 39.5 and this is our first month of TTC. Does that make me the oldest?!


----------



## Amos2009

:hi: Can I join? I am 36 my DH is 42. He has one daughter from a previous marriage, but this will be my first. Had a MMC on July 21st- I was nearly 12 weeks, but the baby had died around 9 weeks :cry: I am just 2 weeks out from my D&C, but I am ready to start trying again! Here's to lots of :bfp: for us oldies but goodies!!


----------



## sparklesmum

AAaaaah lovely ladies - its so good to see you all....


Amos hon - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss and I wish you all the luck in the world for a very swift BFP for you....xxx

ladyK - great to hear from you - hhhm I dont know it your the oldest or not......anyway they say you are as old as you feel ..so how old do you feel today? Or better still, how old is the man you are feeling today - ooooer - lol

Mama Duck - I'm off to check out that Hanson ling right now.....

L xx


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Sparkles- sorry to see you have had your losses as well. Glad to have found this little group :)


----------



## LadyK

sparklesmum said:


> AAaaaah lovely ladies - its so good to see you all....
> 
> 
> Amos hon - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss and I wish you all the luck in the world for a very swift BFP for you....xxx
> 
> ladyK - great to hear from you - hhhm I dont know it your the oldest or not......anyway they say you are as old as you feel ..so how old do you feel today? Or better still, how old is the man you are feeling today - ooooer - lol
> 
> Mama Duck - I'm off to check out that Hanson ling right now.....
> 
> L xx

Hmm well still feel 39  as the man I feel is 2 days younger than me LOL!


----------



## spencerbear

Hi Sparkles and everyone

Im Emma and i 36. My OH is 27 my toyboy (although im sure i have far more energy than him lol). We are in our first full month TTC since having my mirena removed. This will be my 5th but his 2nd. I have a 18yr old (girl) 2 boys aged 14 and 13. We have a girl 17 months old. Had a MMC 4 months before falling for her.

Never tried to get pegnant before all mine have just happened, so worried how long this is going to take. Especially as i only have one ovary left. Other worrying factor being my family have a history of early menopause and my sister who is 33 is already in hers.

Wishing for a really quick :BFP:

F'xd for us all this month :hugs:


----------



## jaccib

LadyK said:


> I'm 39.5 and this is our first month of TTC. Does that make me the oldest?!

No I am 43!!!!:cry:


----------



## quail

hi all im 35 and dh36 were ttc our tenth and ive never had to try before but here i am on my 8th cycle so lets make this a lucky thread and all get our bfps good luck.xxx


----------



## willbamom1day

_jaccib_ lets just say your the wisest - not oldest

_quail_ do you have 10 children???

:hugs: I am sorry for all those with losses - may you all be blessed very soon


----------



## quail

willbamom1day said:


> _jaccib_ lets just say your the wisest - not oldest
> 
> _quail_ do you have 10 children???
> 
> :hugs: I am sorry for all those with losses - may you all be blessed very soon

i have 9 ages are 17,12,10,9,7,5,3,2,1, and im actually struggling this time,lol ive been trying for 7 cycles now.xxx


----------



## jaccib

willbamom1day said:


> _jaccib_ lets just say your the wisest - not oldest
> 
> _quail_ do you have 10 children???
> 
> :hugs: I am sorry for all those with losses - may you all be blessed very soon



Mmmmm thanks!!! Don't feel particularly wise now though....more confused!!!

I am on CD12 today and started OPK's day before yesterday. First one was neg,second a little darker but not a positive,did another later last night and it was almost non-existant,this afternoon it was darker but not as dark as yesterday?? Was the darker one a positive?? I dunno??:shrug:


----------



## sparklesmum

Jaccib

OPKs are wonderful little things arent they - BUT - I always find that my results would change depending on what time of day I peed on them. Never pee on them in the morning cos apparently it takes time for the LH to rise in your body after you get up (or so I think I read somewhere). I always do mine before I pick little one up from pre-school, so about midday - go pick her up and then check it when I get back (about 10 mins later)....but if I test again later in the day its always lighter - I've just always put this down to pee being more diluted as the day goes on...

So dont panic too much if the line comes and goes a bit - generally you'll know when it pos as it will be the same or darker than the control line.....now get to BD'ing girlie - lol

L x


----------



## sparklesmum

Also Hi to Spencerbear - glad youcould join us hon - dont worry too much about the old clicking clock - just keep at it (ahem - if you know what I mean) and I'm sure you'll get your BFP nice and quickly.......

Now did I just read someone is trying for their 10th baby? Wow - you have my utmost respect - I wouldn't have the patience for 9 kids - you must be a great mum.......good luck honey, here's to a swift BFP for number 10 - and I hope you go on to have many more...lol

L x


----------



## jaccib

sparklesmum said:


> Jaccib
> 
> OPKs are wonderful little things arent they - BUT - I always find that my results would change depending on what time of day I peed on them. Never pee on them in the morning cos apparently it takes time for the LH to rise in your body after you get up (or so I think I read somewhere). I always do mine before I pick little one up from pre-school, so about midday - go pick her up and then check it when I get back (about 10 mins later)....but if I test again later in the day its always lighter - I've just always put this down to pee being more diluted as the day goes on...
> 
> So dont panic too much if the line comes and goes a bit - generally you'll know when it pos as it will be the same or darker than the control line.....now get to BD'ing girlie - lol
> 
> L x


I know last month I used them and got a mega strong pos! So I knew for def it was.....always test at about 2pm...have tried later and earlier!!

OH has just come home...upstairs working,DD is out with her friends till 6.....soooooo guess who's off to creep up on him???!!!!:haha::haha::haha:

See ya later!!!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Get him Jaccib!


----------



## sparklesmum

ooooooh we know what you're doing............good luck hon - you go get that eggie

laura x


----------



## shawnie

Hiya ladies! I don't know how I missed this group. I wanna join ppplease? YAY I'm 38, I'll be 39 in Dec so I'm an old fart young at heart too lol working on #1 My DP is 42.


----------



## jaccib

Amos2009 said:


> Get him Jaccib!

Got him gooooood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## jaccib

sparklesmum said:


> ooooooh we know what you're doing............good luck hon - you go get that eggie
> 
> laura x



If We didn't get it it was well worth the hour!!!!!!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## quail

sparklesmum said:


> Also Hi to Spencerbear - glad youcould join us hon - dont worry too much about the old clicking clock - just keep at it (ahem - if you know what I mean) and I'm sure you'll get your BFP nice and quickly.......
> 
> Now did I just read someone is trying for their 10th baby? Wow - you have my utmost respect - I wouldn't have the patience for 9 kids - you must be a great mum.......good luck honey, here's to a swift BFP for number 10 - and I hope you go on to have many more...lol
> 
> L x

thanks hun well i got a faint line on afrer but its a bit grey so could be a evap but ive gone of chocolate which i normally crave before af and i want savoury food ,my boobs also feel heavy and huge so im hopng thats a good sign fxd.xxx


----------



## Mama4

Hi Sparklesmum! Count me in here too! I am going to be 38 next month and TTC #5 I sure hope the August luck keeps on comin Seems there are BFP's all around!


----------



## jaccib

sparklesmum said:


> ooooooh we know what you're doing............good luck hon - you go get that eggie
> 
> laura x



NOT confident now!!!!:dohh:

OH is away tonight :growlmad:


DTD sunday morning too.........still not quite a positive OPK......will test this afternoon and see if it is today!

Do you think it is enough???? If it is positive this afternoon and we only get to it on tuesday night will we have done enough??? 

Damn job of his!!!! He hates it as well!!!!


----------



## Kentish Mama

Hey can I join? I'm 40 next month and ttc #3.

I have a daughter (9) and a son (6). Unfortunately my daughter was diagnosed with a serious health problem when she was 4 and has had to have surgery every 6 months since she was 7. When I married we decided we wanted more than 2 kids but the stress of all my daughter's hospital treatment meant that we didn't even think about going for #3. Then, just over a year ago I suddenly felt this huge regret that we only have 2 kids - it felt like someone was missing from our family. It has taken a year for my hubby to come around and now we are on cycle 2 of trying. I'm so excited, in fact I never felt so broody when trying for my other kids. Thankfully my daughter's treatment is confined to a couple of nights in hospital every 6 months, so that is perfectly do-able with a baby...someone remind I said that!

I am concerned that my fertility is not what it was as, in addition to my age, my cycle seems to have become a little irregular during the last few years. My other pregnancies took 6 months to conceive and we've decided to give it a year and then have a re-think as, at some stage, I think we may just accept it as our lot and move on.

Best wishes to everyone on this magical journey.


----------



## jasmineT-P

xxx


----------



## willbamom1day

our group is getting bigger and that means more of us to get our bfp's - I can't wait!


----------



## Amos2009

Well- my husband works out of town, so this weekend is one of only 2 shots I get this month at getting pregnant. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Mama4

Amos2009 said:


> Well- my husband works out of town, so this weekend is one of only 2 shots I get this month at getting pregnant. Wish me luck!!!

Good Luck Good Luck Good Luck!!! Get him good! :thumbup:


----------



## willbamom1day

Amos2009 said:


> Well- my husband works out of town, so this weekend is one of only 2 shots I get this month at getting pregnant. Wish me luck!!!

The good thing is they say it only takes one time so lets hope you catch it.


----------



## Amos2009

As long as he behaves and doesn't start this "maybe you should get on the pill for a while" bit....I swear I will kill him


----------



## Mama4

Amos2009 said:


> As long as he behaves and doesn't start this "maybe you should get on the pill for a while" bit....I swear I will kill him

The thought of a baby just scares the crap outta some men, doesnt it? My DH is the same way! I've been after him wanting to have a baby for about 4 years now! He finally caved in April and was willing for me to go off the pill...but not willing to say out loud "we are trying" to me..haha :haha:
Men!:dohh:


----------



## Amos2009

It's crazy with my husband...he was the one all gung ho for me to get pregnant and once I did he was ecstatic. Well now that I have lost the baby it's like he is trying to change his mind on me. It's too late for that- I have baby fever big time!! And it's not like I have 10 more years I can wait to try ya know?? He already has one child from a previous marriage, but this will be my first!


----------



## MissChris

Mama4 said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> As long as he behaves and doesn't start this "maybe you should get on the pill for a while" bit....I swear I will kill him
> 
> The thought of a baby just scares the crap outta some men, doesnt it? My DH is the same way! I've been after him wanting to have a baby for about 4 years now! He finally caved in April and was willing for me to go off the pill...but not willing to say out loud "we are trying" to me..haha :haha:
> Men!:dohh:Click to expand...

I was just about to say the same thing! On my end, not sure if it is the pressure of my Veronica Salt "I want it NOW," or the occasional freak out that the end result means more responsibility and growing up on his part. (As I type this, he's playing Xbox and talking about motorcycles and corn being the "magical vegetable"--don't ask. He's 42.) Majority of the time, my OH says he would be happy if it happened, but then again, he's never actually said, "Oooh! Let me analyze your chart, baby," either! On the other hand, I am hardcore, balls-to-the-wall TTC!! You know how there's an "it toy" every year at Christmas, and you see the news bits with all of the rabid, crazy-eyed women trying to score one of them for their kid? I'm pretty sure that's how I was looking at OH's sperm from his perspective. 

Anyway, I finally just kind of dropped the subject with him (no more asking him if my OPK lines match up!), and focused more on keeping everything relaxed and natural and tried treating him like a sex object again. Don't get me wrong, I'm still like Courtney Love turned loose in a DEA evidence locker with this ttc stuff....just not out loud. :wacko: AF is supposed to be here tomorrow, and I've already put on my google calendar the days I have to definitely keep from griping about anything and remember to show him I appreciate him for this next cycle (hey, it's really hard to do sometimes when you own a biz together- especially when he's not pulling his weight!), plus a few the week before I ov for good measure. I have no shame! :blush: Hey, who knows, we're basically around each other 24/7, so maybe this will put a little oomph back into our relationship.

Amos, are you charting? Will he be back during ov time?

xx Chris


----------



## Amos2009

You are crazy Chris and I love it! No, I am not charting or anything. I haven't even had AF come to visit since my D&C, but I am not going to let that stop me. I figured it would be kinda pointless to chart when we can ONLY have sex when we are in the same town so that will be our only shot :)
I am definitely not going to tell him I am having baby fever, I will only treat him like the piece of meat he is....(kidding- sorta) :haha:


----------



## Mork

Hey ladies! can I join you? I am 32, dh is 33, we are ttc our first together, my first - he has 2 from previous marriage. Been ttc since 1st jan xx


----------



## Amos2009

Come on in Mork....welcome!


----------



## MissChris

Amos2009 said:


> You are crazy Chris and I love it! No, I am not charting or anything. I haven't even had AF come to visit since my D&C, but I am not going to let that stop me. I figured it would be kinda pointless to chart when we can ONLY have sex when we are in the same town so that will be our only shot :)
> I am definitely not going to tell him I am having baby fever, I will only treat him like the piece of meat he is....(kidding- sorta) :haha:

'Atta girl!! :wohoo:

Bless your heart, you are such a strong woman! :hugs: 

Is this an ongoing thing with work, or just temporary?


----------



## sparklesmum

Hello Ladies 

Sorry - we were supposed to go camping this weekend, then hubby put his back out so no camping for us. Soooooo I've spent the weekend nursing him and trying to console my 4yr old who was really looking forward to camping - so to take her mind off it, we've been to the beach, the cinema, the shops, the park, even McDonalds...lol - she feels better about it all now - and I'm knackered...lol

Chris - loving the Courtney Love analogy - and its soooo good to hear that I am not the only baby obsessed lady on here - all the while trying to play it cool with hubby and make him believe that at certain times of the month I just cant help but think he is a sex god - lol

Amos - you go get that hubby hun 

Mork - great to see you hon - come on in - heres to a very swift BFP for you honey

L xxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Chris- not sure about his work thing. I believe it is permanent because Atlanta is really where he wants to be, so.....So this is yet ANOTHER thing going on in my head. It's a wonder I am not in the looney bin...(I guess there's still time)

Sparkles- sorry about the camping trip...now your husband owes you lots and lots of sex to make up for it!! (But only on those important ovulation days) :)


----------



## MissChris

Awwww, Sweetness!!! You've got a CRAZY amount of emotionally draining stuff going on right now, don't you? I think you most definitely need to treat yourself to a spa treatment/ day/ weekend. Pamper yourself!! 

At the very least, I find that single, childless girlfriends with lots of problems are the best to go have a glass of wine or two with during times like these. We always end up talking about their problems the whole time, which lets me forget about my own for a few hours!! :winkwink:


----------



## shawnie

Awww hugs to all. I am definitely obsessed too! your not alone... My clock is more like a bomb lol

Amos, I wanted to try before my AF came but I made the mistake in telling DP everything the doctor said and he wanted to wait till AF came and went lol....

My DP is worried I wont want to go back to work once we have a lil one lol He went and got another artist for the shop the other day. I told him we can't think of me not working with the way the economy is nowadays.

Sparkle, so sorry you couldn't go hun. Smart thinking on the alternative for the lil one. We're supposed to go to Mexico this weekend but not so sure we can go now. I'll find out by Thursday if we can go or not... I just know the next few days I'm gluing DP to the bed lol


----------



## Mama4

Well ladies, the kiddies have had control of the computer most of the day. I've just gone back to read everyone's posts...Chris, have you ever thought of taking your humor on the road? haha! :haha: Very funny girl!

Just wanted to say Im so glad to hear I am not crazy after all. I have been trying to act all sly and "relaxed" around the DH. And there are only 2 or 3 people close to me who even know Im off the pill. But SECRETLY Im thinking of a baby 24/7...I go from sad that this wasnt my cycle, to glad this wasnt my cycle (the 4 kids I already have contribute to that emotion once in a while), to planning to seduce the hubby, all the while trying to keep a calm, innocent look on my face! :haha: My emotions have been way up and way down! 

But it makes me smile really big to get on here and read the entries of other ladies feeling the same things as me. Its crazy, when I was younger and having kids I NEVER thought about it like I do now. It happened so easily for me then, it wasnt an issue...aaahhh, those were the days! I had no idea how lucky I was then!

I am bound and determined to do it again though! Hope you all had a great day and tomorrow is even better! I gotta head to work by 6:30 am tomorrow (yay...) but I've been sneaking online at work! The DH will love it if I get fired for being on BNB all darn day! :happydance:

Baby dust to all!
XOXO
Airley (Mama4)


----------



## jasmineT-P

m


----------



## jaccib

Hello ladies


having computer problems atm.......only have a laptop and the screen seems to be going so I am having to type one handed holding the screen with the other!!!!


Well had positive OPK yesterday......but OH was away last night:growlmad:

He is home this evening.:happydance:.......EWCM double :happydance:


----------



## Amos2009

Might be your night Jaccib!!! Get on him like white on rice!! :haha:


----------



## Mama4

> At the same time i am in work all day every day and logged on here for most of it - constantly thinking "is this my month?" "this HAS to be my month" i dont know how ive not been sacked for doing NO work!! xxx

*JasmineT*
Yep! I've thought that too - our IT dept guys are probably wondering what the hell BabyandBump is and why Im lookin at it all day! I feel certain it wont take that long before it mysteriously becomes unavailable to me at work! :haha:


----------



## jasmineT-P

m


----------



## jaccib

Amos2009 said:


> Might be your night Jaccib!!! Get on him like white on rice!! :haha:

Better be I am sooooooo horny atm it's crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## willbamom1day

_jaccib_ you go girl - make him pay for not being there lastnight :winkwink:

Hope all is well with the rest of you chicks


----------



## shawnie

My DP is pretty cool about letting me ramble about things and my cycle until I say something like this: I called at him at work once all excited "baby i got stringy cm come home we gotta make a deposit" he was like "LALALALALALALALA" LMAO poor guy. He came home still but I was a bit too detailed for him ... I am a very blunt person and will talk about anything. I just sometimes forget some people are not so open to talk about body fluids as I am lol


----------



## meldmac

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me joining you. I'm 34 and hubby is 30. Hope this month is my month as I've been getting some pretty good early pg symptoms. Sending :dust: to all.


----------



## jaccib

willbamom1day said:


> _jaccib_ you go girl - make him pay for not being there lastnight :winkwink:
> 
> Hope all is well with the rest of you chicks

I certainly did!!!!!!!!!:blush:

Hey Ho here we go.....another 2WW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willbamom1day

_shawnie_ you sound like me I called dh the other morning and told him it was an emergency he had to leave work he said whats wrong I said we gotta make a baby he didn't think it was to funny but did say he would come home if i was serious

_meldmac_ :dust: for those symptoms - hope this is your time

_jaccib_ 2ww ya gotta luv it - will you be doing any symptom spotting???


----------



## jaccib

willbamom1day said:


> _shawnie_ you sound like me I called dh the other morning and told him it was an emergency he had to leave work he said whats wrong I said we gotta make a baby he didn't think it was to funny but did say he would come home if i was serious
> 
> _meldmac_ :dust: for those symptoms - hope this is your time
> 
> _jaccib_ 2ww ya gotta luv it - will you be doing any symptom spotting???

Symptom Spotting me??? NEVER!!!!! I am such a liar!!!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## spencerbear

Well I have had the day from hell, no infact make that week. Then i get home from work oh and just to round it off :witch: arrives :cry:

Guess we are on to next month and roll on O.


----------



## jaccib

spencerbear said:


> Well I have had the day from hell, no infact make that week. Then i get home from work oh and just to round it off :witch: arrives :cry:
> 
> Guess we are on to next month and roll on O.



:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## meldmac

spencerbear said:


> Well I have had the day from hell, no infact make that week. Then i get home from work oh and just to round it off :witch: arrives :cry:
> 
> Guess we are on to next month and roll on O.

So sorry the :witch: got you. Sending you :hugs:.


----------



## spencerbear

Thank you all for the hugs, i needed them.

I just feel like crying right now but its as much for the week ive had as the fact that the :witch: arrived.

Still fingers crossed its all over with now


----------



## shawnie

Sorry to hear that spenc, hugs to you...


----------



## Mama4

spencerbear said:


> Thank you all for the hugs, i needed them.
> 
> I just feel like crying right now but its as much for the week ive had as the fact that the :witch: arrived.
> 
> Still fingers crossed its all over with now

I hope you get to feeling better...I am sorry you have had such a bad week!
More :hugs: to you! Hope things look better for you soon!


----------



## jaccib

Good Afternoon ladies

How are we all doing? I am fed up cause the sun has disappeared AGAIN!! It was beautiful this morning so I got all my cleaning up done so I could go and relax in the garden....BUT NO!!!

I am so tired and irritable atm,my BB's are sore as hell and keep tingling,and I want the TWW to flash by so I can get an answer one way or the other to whether all my reflexology,raspberry leaf tea and:sex: has paid off this month!!!!


Oh I hate this part sooooooo much!!!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## Amos2009

Fingers crossed for you Jaccib!! This weekend I finally get to see the hubby after 2 very long weeks....needless to say there will be a lot of :sex: 
I know it's too soon for me to get pregnant, but here's to hoping in miracles :thumbup:


----------



## jaccib

Amos2009 said:


> Fingers crossed for you Jaccib!! This weekend I finally get to see the hubby after 2 very long weeks....needless to say there will be a lot of :sex:
> I know it's too soon for me to get pregnant, but here's to hoping in miracles :thumbup:

 

2 WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! God I would be climbing the walls!!!!!

Have a great weekend.:winkwink:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks....and I AM climbing the walls, the doors, the floor and anything that doesn't move, and even some things that do :) :haha:


----------



## jaccib

KNOW HOW YOU FEEL!!!!!!!!!!!!


He's home YAY!!! Table booked for 7.30....expensive little Italian...15 mins away...............BLISS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Catch ya soon!!!

Jacci.xxxx:hugs:


----------



## meldmac

Ugh think the :witch: is going to get me early this month. Woke up with af type cramps this morning. Hope it's not her though.

How is everyone this morning?

jaccib: hope you have/had a great night!!

Amos: I don't know what I'd do if hubby went away for 2 weeks! Hope you get lots of :sex: in and that it's your month!!

Lots of :dust: to all!


----------



## Amos2009

Mel- hope it's not AF- that's not very nice of her to get you early :(

Unfortunately this 2 week thing will be going for a while until the economy picks up in my town so he can come back here to work. I don't know what the chances are of me getting pregnant only seeing each other twice a month, but, here's to hoping and praying!! 

Everyone have a wonderful weekend!!!:flower:


----------



## meldmac

Wahhhhhhhhh the :witch: got me!! On to next cycle I guess.


----------



## Amos2009

Well, I doubt this month will be mine....after 2 weeks of anticipation and ONE night of wild monkey sex, I woke up Saturday morning with a terrible UTI...I had such plans to take advantage of my hubby ALL weekend- not just one night :( Oh well- I guess it does just take one time right?? :)


----------



## meldmac

Awww Amos sorry to hear that. Sending you :hugs:


----------



## jaccib

meldmac said:


> Wahhhhhhhhh the :witch: got me!! On to next cycle I guess.

 

:hugs:........Keep on trying.

Had a fab weekend........................So 1WW here I come. AF due next monday!


I really must keep away fom these HPT's.......but I am quietly confident!!!!:happydance:

Soooo desperate to test it's unbelievable!!:wacko: Got loads of IC OPK's and HPT's in my draw what do you reckon??? Won't be disappointed if it turns out to be a :bfn: as I know it's probably too early anyways :muaha: so come on girls what do you think I SHOULD DO????


----------



## Amos2009

Be strong Jaccib...wait a little longer.....(I am one to talk!)


----------



## jaccib

Amos2009 said:


> Be strong Jaccib...wait a little longer.....(I am one to talk!)

 

Check my ticker???????? Also convo in "Determined not to SS......." in TTC!!!!!!


----------



## Amos2009

OMG!!!!! Yay Jaccib!!!!! I am so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## jaccib

Amos2009 said:


> OMG!!!!! Yay Jaccib!!!!! I am so happy for you :hugs:

 

Said would give these young ones a run for their money!!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha:


Not shouting it out too loud though.....it is really too early....always a chance....NAH not going to say it....but you know what I mean...... going to go on holiday....RELAX for 8 days...come home and phone doc's then get sorted for early scan. Gynae said to take baby asprin and see doc to get me in for a scan at 7/8 weeks!!!! I know I shouldn't but I am getting excited now!! :happydance:

OH doesn't have a clue yet!!! He went off to work at 8 and isn't back until Tuesday night!!!!! Can't tell him over the phone just have to wait!!!!


----------



## meldmac

jaccib said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Be strong Jaccib...wait a little longer.....(I am one to talk!)
> 
> 
> 
> Check my ticker???????? Also convo in "Determined not to SS......." in TTC!!!!!!Click to expand...

Big congrats hon!!! I'm so happy for you!

Ugh think I may have the swine flu and hubby too. I'm actually glad now if it is that I'm not pg. On a positive note it's the best timing possible as if i get it now I don't have to worry about getting it while pg, and we're going away in sept. and again in Nov. Got to try having some PMA for a change.


----------



## Amos2009

Aww Mel...sorry to hear you are sickly :( But I love your PMA!!! Here's to hoping you and hubby are feeling much better soon :hugs:


----------



## jaccib

meldmac said:


> jaccib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Be strong Jaccib...wait a little longer.....(I am one to talk!)
> 
> 
> 
> Check my ticker???????? Also convo in "Determined not to SS......." in TTC!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Big congrats hon!!! I'm so happy for you!
> 
> Ugh think I may have the swine flu and hubby too. I'm actually glad now if it is that I'm not pg. On a positive note it's the best timing possible as if i get it now I don't have to worry about getting it while pg, and we're going away in sept. and again in Nov. Got to try having some PMA for a change.Click to expand...

Hey thanks.


Swine flu.......nooooooo hope it isn't but IF it is get over it REAL quick!!!


----------



## spencerbear

Congrats jacibb, sending lots of positive thoughts your way for stickiness (sp?)


----------



## shawnie

jaccib said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Be strong Jaccib...wait a little longer.....(I am one to talk!)
> 
> 
> 
> Check my ticker???????? Also convo in "Determined not to SS......." in TTC!!!!!!Click to expand...

YAY! congrats! I'll get excited for you heehee


----------



## Nise

Jaccib your news is awesome. Congratulations I'm so happy for you what fabulous news. :wohoo: I've been following your news in several threads and I am just made up for you.


----------



## sparklesmum

wow - look what I've missed

Jaccib - congrats hon - I'm crossing everything for a nice sticky little bean for you and a H&H 9 months.....

Mel - sorry to hear you are feeling poorly pet - hope its not the dreaded swine and that you both feel much better soon...

As for DH going away for 2 weeks Amos that must suc - still needs must and all that in this bloomin recession....

Anyway, hope everyone is well......cant wait for more exciting BFPs xxxx


----------



## shawnie

The swine flu eek, oh I sure hope you feel better sooon!! I am a big baby I can't handle being sick. I can care for others being sick but I suck at it for myself lol go figure...

Not much going on for me today, Just trying to pass the time while working... I sure hope this week flys by.

Anyone else testing on the 22nd or the 24th this month?


----------



## jaccib

:cry:My :bfp: has gone and turned into a :bfn: :cry:don't know what the hell is going on....off to France today.....let you know what happens when We get back at beginning of September.


----------



## meldmac

jaccib said:


> :cry:My :bfp: has gone and turned into a :bfn: :cry:don't know what the hell is going on....off to France today.....let you know what happens when We get back at beginning of September.

I'm so sorry hon :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Oh no Jacci....so sorry :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies may I join you? 

I am 39yrs old and DH is 32 this coming week. I have one DD who is 10 and in the last 6 month have had two mc. I am ttc straight away this time as last time it took 3 cycles after waiting one out.

I have huge PMA and want older ladies to share in my experiences.


----------



## Amos2009

Sure...come on in Sunshine.....sorry to hear about your losses :(


----------



## Amos2009

Sorry for the double post! (Old age- I forget from one minute to the next what I want to say!)

Am I crazy for wanting to test after ONE round of :sex: with my husband? I guess I want it to happen NOW and I am scared it will never happen. It's only been a few days since the weekend away and every little thing makes me think I am pregnant. (Heartburn-small cramps)....Am I losing my mind or is this "normal" after losing a baby??


----------



## meldmac

Csunshine013 said:


> Hello ladies may I join you?
> 
> I am 39yrs old and DH is 32 this coming week. I have one DD who is 10 and in the last 6 month have had two mc. I am ttc straight away this time as last time it took 3 cycles after waiting one out.
> 
> I have huge PMA and want older ladies to share in my experiences.

Heya Sunshine!! Welcome over here :happydance:


----------



## meldmac

Amos2009 said:


> Sorry for the double post! (Old age- I forget from one minute to the next what I want to say!)
> 
> Am I crazy for wanting to test after ONE round of :sex: with my husband? I guess I want it to happen NOW and I am scared it will never happen. It's only been a few days since the weekend away and every little thing makes me think I am pregnant. (Heartburn-small cramps)....Am I losing my mind or is this "normal" after losing a baby??

I'm the same way I'm terrified that I wont be able to get pg again after losing Devin. I know there is no logical reason for me to think this way but it's in the back of my mind always.

I don't think you are losing your mind sweetie I think it's just we want to fill those empty arms quickly. :hugs:


----------



## shawnie

Amos2009 said:


> Sorry for the double post! (Old age- I forget from one minute to the next what I want to say!)
> 
> Am I crazy for wanting to test after ONE round of :sex: with my husband? I guess I want it to happen NOW and I am scared it will never happen. It's only been a few days since the weekend away and every little thing makes me think I am pregnant. (Heartburn-small cramps)....Am I losing my mind or is this "normal" after losing a baby??

Old age! hahaha I do the same thing! I posted one response to one person and then again to another and mix the names up LMAO opps....


----------



## shawnie

Csunshine013 said:


> Hello ladies may I join you?
> 
> I am 39yrs old and DH is 32 this coming week. I have one DD who is 10 and in the last 6 month have had two mc. I am ttc straight away this time as last time it took 3 cycles after waiting one out.
> 
> I have huge PMA and want older ladies to share in my experiences.

Yay we can always have a lil sunshine heehee
:hugs:


----------



## Mama4

meldmac said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the double post! (Old age- I forget from one minute to the next what I want to say!)
> 
> Am I crazy for wanting to test after ONE round of :sex: with my husband? I guess I want it to happen NOW and I am scared it will never happen. It's only been a few days since the weekend away and every little thing makes me think I am pregnant. (Heartburn-small cramps)....Am I losing my mind or is this "normal" after losing a baby??
> 
> I'm the same way I'm terrified that I wont be able to get pg again after losing Devin. I know there is no logical reason for me to think this way but it's in the back of my mind always.
> 
> I don't think you are losing your mind sweetie I think it's just we want to fill those empty arms quickly. :hugs:Click to expand...

Big gigantic hugs to both of you Meldmac and Amos2009!!!! :hugs::hugs:
No, you are not crazy! You are both wonderful normal women and will make a fantastic mothers I have no doubt! Keep on keepin on with the PMA! Im wishing you both big BFP's very soon! 

:baby:Airley


----------



## Mama4

Csunshine013 said:


> Hello ladies may I join you?
> 
> I am 39yrs old and DH is 32 this coming week. I have one DD who is 10 and in the last 6 month have had two mc. I am ttc straight away this time as last time it took 3 cycles after waiting one out.
> 
> I have huge PMA and want older ladies to share in my experiences.

Welcome!!!!! I am going to 38 next month! Glad you are here!


----------



## 41zipster

Hi I'm 37 next week and TTC #2 - I get the big O two days before my birthday so I am sure hoping my birthday is gonna bring me luck!!! I am pleased there are a few of us in the older age bracket... we can do it girls!! I had my first at 33... so there's no reason why not! Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Thank you for such a lovely warm welcome!

It may take me some time to get everybodies names right so sorry if I miss you or mispell you name!

Amos I know how you feel! I haven't read your story but I have read Meldmac's about Devin and it was a beautiful story! I think our minds deal with loss any way they can and if that means we forget sometimes then so be it! :hugs: So sorry for your loss!

To you other lovely ladies I am so proud to be here! I don't have a problem getting pg it's carrying the baby full term that's my problem. I have had two losses in the last 4 months and today I stopped bleeding so WOOP WOOP I get to BD for the next week and half and see if we can't catch the eggy again!

:hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Welcome Sunshine! And here's to you getting your :bfp: soon and having a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Yeah and your in the US as well! It seems that we are few and far between. LOL

Here's to you getting your BFP soon too!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## meldmac

Well I should be doing the :sex: according to my ticker soon! I just wish I would start to feel better from this cold/flu or whatever it is.

Sunshine you're such a lovely person. Wish everyone could have your PMA!! :hugs:

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone else. Come on ladies we need some well deserved :bfp:!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Ok Mel...fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you. 
Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## shawnie

Good afternoon ladies! Well, I'm going kinda nuts over my temping... I was temping at 10am but my body would wake before my alarm at 8ish or 9 so I started setting my alarm to the time that my body has been waking me at to try and get my temp time even. wouldn't you know it, I woke at the original time today! Grrrr I must have slept right threw my alarm clock and woke at 10 on the dot. Go figure. 

Mel I hope you start to feel better soon hun. Hugs to you...

Sunshine, I am in the US too...has your doc said anything as to why he thinks this is happening? 

Amos, how have you been sweets?


----------



## Amos2009

Hi Shawnie! I have been wonderful actually...got to see the hubby (as I'm sure everyone on BNB has heard!) Really good time...we actually :sex: without him mentioning anything about going on the pill or not getting pregnant or any of that other crazy stuff he was saying. He did say- you realize you could get pregnant again right? So now that I think about it, sounds like he just might be more worried about me than anything. Did lots of cuddling/laying around which was great. 
How have you been??? (Besides fighting with your alarm clock?) :haha:


----------



## shawnie

awww amos, that's always so nice to spend quality time like that...Ive been pretty good thank you. Hate the 2ww. Been trying to keep busy and not symptom spot hahaha. Like right now, my lower tummy did a tingling feeling and I'm all thinking is that implantation? lmao hahaha I am glad I've got no real normal signs of AF yet which is good. At first FF was saying af should be here tomorrow but then that changed once i got my crosshairs. Will see..


----------



## shawnie

Good evening ladies. Well today started out kinda bad. We had a mini storm that left as fast as it came but took the power with it. We were with no power for about an hour. Thank god the electric comp was fast at fixing the block outage.. Today I've kinda been feeling irritable/emotional and not feeling any baby signs which is making me feel a bit less hopeful about getting a BFP this month. I know I'm only 9dpo but The last time I got a BFP I had really sore BB's real early on and I don't have any of that ..... sigh... I really need to stop thinking about things so much... 

Hope you all are doing well....


----------



## vkj73

i'd love to join the group.

i'm 36, ttc#1

:blush:


----------



## spencerbear

Well im on CD9 and just my luck my OH has been sent away to do a course with work, its only a week long but just typical that it will be this next week. I feel like murdering his boss right now


----------



## Amos2009

Aww Spencerbear, I feel your pain :( 
Shawnie- don't get down- you know they say every pregnancy is different and so are the early symptoms, so this month could still be your month! PMA woman!!! :hugs:


----------



## meldmac

Well you can all commit me now. I feel like an idiot. I did a test tonight because I had convinced myself that the 3.5 days of bleeding wasn't my af but implantation. Doh. I wasted a perfectly good test for nothing. I just want to be pg so bad.


----------



## Amos2009

Aww Mel....If they had to commit every woman who did that, the looney bins would be OVERFLOWING!!!!
You are not crazy....I had to stop myself from buying a test last night- and I want to test because I have had sex ONE TIME since my D&C? Now that might be a little on the crazy side 
:hugs: to you


----------



## shawnie

Amos2009 said:


> Aww Spencerbear, I feel your pain :(
> Shawnie- don't get down- you know they say every pregnancy is different and so are the early symptoms, so this month could still be your month! PMA woman!!! :hugs:

 OMG you are right lady! I got my :bfp: today!!!!! and no signs at all yet!
im alll whicked excited right now lol ok ive got to go to a baby shower, ill chack back with everyone later. omg i love you all yay!!!


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations shawnie on getting your BFP.

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## meldmac

shawnie said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Aww Spencerbear, I feel your pain :(
> Shawnie- don't get down- you know they say every pregnancy is different and so are the early symptoms, so this month could still be your month! PMA woman!!! :hugs:
> 
> OMG you are right lady! I got my :bfp: today!!!!! and no signs at all yet!
> im alll whicked excited right now lol ok ive got to go to a baby shower, ill chack back with everyone later. omg i love you all yay!!!Click to expand...

Congrats!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Mama4

shawnie said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Aww Spencerbear, I feel your pain :(
> Shawnie- don't get down- you know they say every pregnancy is different and so are the early symptoms, so this month could still be your month! PMA woman!!! :hugs:
> 
> OMG you are right lady! I got my :bfp: today!!!!! and no signs at all yet!
> im alll whicked excited right now lol ok ive got to go to a baby shower, ill chack back with everyone later. omg i love you all yay!!!Click to expand...

Wooooo Hooooo! Thats awesome! Congrats!!!!!! Im so very happy for you!:dance:


----------



## shawnie

Thank you so much. I am calling the doctors tomorrow to set appointments up. I just hope this ones a sticky one...


----------



## Amos2009

Yay Shawnie!!!! I am soooooo happy for you!!!! Stick baby stick!!! :dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

shawnie said:


> Good afternoon ladies! Well, I'm going kinda nuts over my temping... I was temping at 10am but my body would wake before my alarm at 8ish or 9 so I started setting my alarm to the time that my body has been waking me at to try and get my temp time even. wouldn't you know it, I woke at the original time today! Grrrr I must have slept right threw my alarm clock and woke at 10 on the dot. Go figure.
> 
> Mel I hope you start to feel better soon hun. Hugs to you...
> 
> Sunshine, I am in the US too...has your doc said anything as to why he thinks this is happening?
> 
> Amos, how have you been sweets?

Thanks Shawnie no Dr hasn't said anything. I have to have 3 mc before they will do anything though. I am still here trying but my age is defo a big factor as the % of mc goes up with age so :shrug: All we can do is keep trying and then one day WHAM!!!! :baby: LOL


----------



## shawnie

Csunshine013 said:


> shawnie said:
> 
> 
> Good afternoon ladies! Well, I'm going kinda nuts over my temping... I was temping at 10am but my body would wake before my alarm at 8ish or 9 so I started setting my alarm to the time that my body has been waking me at to try and get my temp time even. wouldn't you know it, I woke at the original time today! Grrrr I must have slept right threw my alarm clock and woke at 10 on the dot. Go figure.
> 
> Mel I hope you start to feel better soon hun. Hugs to you...
> 
> Sunshine, I am in the US too...has your doc said anything as to why he thinks this is happening?
> 
> Amos, how have you been sweets?
> 
> Thanks Shawnie no Dr hasn't said anything. I have to have 3 mc before they will do anything though. I am still here trying but my age is defo a big factor as the % of mc goes up with age so :shrug: All we can do is keep trying and then one day WHAM!!!! :baby: LOLClick to expand...

I am in the same situation. So far I haven't had a problem getting Pregnant, I have a problem with viability. I've never heard a heart beat. My doctor isn't counting my past mc due to it being in my 20's. Will see how this time goes. I'll be praying for ya lady...


----------



## Csunshine013

We will all have happy and healthy 9 months! 

I tell you what God has to have heard my prayers by now! It's been a really tough year so far and am so ready for a happy ending! 

:hugs:

Shawnie you'll get to hear the hb and then hold the healthy result in about 9 months! Keep positive and always do what makes you smile!


----------



## shawnie

Thanks sunshine.... You just made me smile. thank you.


----------



## Csunshine013

Shawnie I am very positive and to tell you the truth we all deserve the happy ending! Living is so hard sometimes but the end result is the most awesome feeling and most powerful feeling you will ever experience in your whole life! I say this from experience as my DD is 10yrs old and has made every day since her birth an adventure. 

I have so much PMA I'm about to explode. LOL:thumbup:


----------



## meldmac

Csunshine013 said:


> We will all have happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> I tell you what God has to have heard my prayers by now! It's been a really tough year so far and am so ready for a happy ending!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Shawnie you'll get to hear the hb and then hold the healthy result in about 9 months! Keep positive and always do what makes you smile!

Sweetie I hope you get your happy ending soon! :hugs:


----------



## shawnie

You're a wonderful woman sunshine...OK call me silly but, what is PMA? lmao


----------



## Csunshine013

shawnie said:


> You're a wonderful woman sunshine...OK call me silly but, what is PMA? lmao

Thank you so much I try to be the person that I would like to have in my life!

POSITIVE MENTAL ATTITUDE! 

Your not silly as there are so many acranyms (sp) for so many different slangs. LOL

Thanks Meldmac and yes we will all get our happy ending!

:thumbup:


----------



## shawnie

ohh ok thanks lol I thought it was a drug or something. Have to say the best natural drug for sure.


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


Could use a drug like that any day!


----------



## Amos2009

Well, the old :witch: has shown her face.....I'm sad that she showed up, but I guess maybe now my body can start to get back to normal....maybe next month will be mine


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos so sorry the witch showed but yes it's a good feeling to know that your body is getting back to normal. :hugs:


----------



## meldmac

Amos2009 said:


> Well, the old :witch: has shown her face.....I'm sad that she showed up, but I guess maybe now my body can start to get back to normal....maybe next month will be mine

Boo to the :witch: hope you kick her butt out fast!!


----------



## shawnie

:hugs: amos! Sorry she got you... I'll keep FX for next month for yas for sure..


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so DH is thinking I'm some kind of sex fiend. :rofl::rofl::rofl:

He says "What I don't get any for a month and then wham I am expected to dtd every night" LMAO

He was so deprived. LOL

Hope all you lovely ladies are well today! 
:hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Tell him yes, you ARE a sex fiend, but only on ovulation days!! :haha:


----------



## meldmac

Sunshine tell him to enjoy it now while he can because you are going to get pg again soon I know it. Keep up with the PMA ladies!! Lots of :dust: to you all.

I'm trying my hardest not to make hubby feel like a sperm donor. I don't think this is going to be my month as we haven't done :sex: nearly enough. I'm just so impatient to test. Blah.


----------



## Amos2009

Mel- remember it only takes once!!!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl::rofl: O days are mine!!! :haha:

Mel you'll get your happy ending! You so deserve it! :hugs:

Amos you remember that when you DH comes home! It only takes once!


----------



## Amos2009

Come on Sunshine- don't you know my PMA and advice is only for other people and not myself? :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> Come on Sunshine- don't you know my PMA and advice is only for other people and not myself? :rofl:

Not acceptable! You have to use your own PMA sometimes too!!!!

But we all do that you share!:thumbup:


----------



## Mama4

Havent posted here in a bit - been trying to handle the muck with the DH - all things SEEM to be back on track with us- whatever hit the fan he still says no to me going back on the pill and has been overly willing to BD any time anywhere, so what the hell! :shrug: Thinking of everyone and sending tons of Baby Dust to each of you!!! PMA EVERYWHERE!!!!!!! :baby:


----------



## Csunshine013

Glad things are getting better with DH. Men are very wierd when it comes to that stuff! 

:hugs:

Hope all you ladies are well. Nothing new to report here just waiting to O.

Dust to all and LOADS OF PMA!


----------



## Amos2009

Happy for you Mama...Glad he came to his senses!  
Nothing to report here either except that AF is now here hot and heavy- just in time for my weekend trip to see DH. BUT- on a positive note- since she did come today, according to "charts" I SHOULD be ovulating when he comes home for a WEEK next month, so WHOOOPPPPEEEEEEE!!!! Maybe my little eggy will catch a spermie!! (I am working on my PMA- can you tell?!) :haha:


----------



## Csunshine013

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

YEAH PMA ALL THE WAY!!


Good for you! Hope you have a lovely visit with DH this weekend and you can defo have a shower and save water, :blush: or not. LMAO


----------



## Amos2009

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## shawnie

OMG I am laughing so hard. My man wouldn't come near me no way no how not even in the shower, during that time LMAO he's silly.

Mama I am so glad to hear things are going ok for you hun. Men are so nutty sometimes aren't they.

Amos! lol PMA all the way lady!


----------



## Csunshine013

shawnie said:


> OMG I am laughing so hard. My man wouldn't come near me no way no how not even in the shower, during that time LMAO he's silly.
> 
> Mama I am so glad to hear things are going ok for you hun. Men are so nutty sometimes aren't they.
> 
> Amos! lol PMA all the way lady!

My DH doesn't care, I do very much as I don't like the mess but in the shower you don't see it as you into each other usually standing up tell him just don't look down!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Did just get from going home for lunch as DH is off today from work and had me a NOONER!!!! :blush:


----------



## Amos2009

Good for you Sunshine!!! My DH doesnt care either- it just means he gets the extra special treatment during AF....


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl:

He always says and I quote (never said he was the most educated) "it don't plug no holes"

:dohh:


I would rather do that than give him special treatment :thumbup:


----------



## spencerbear

I was naughty last night and went to visit my OH at his hotel while on his course. Which turned out good timing as i ovulated today according to my persona.

Cant wait for the next 2 weeks to be over


----------



## meldmac

:rofl: at you ladies. You make my day! OH wont go near me during AF, oh well I don't much like doing it then either so it's fine with me. 

:dust: to you all!


----------



## Csunshine013

spencerbear said:


> I was naughty last night and went to visit my OH at his hotel while on his course. Which turned out good timing as i ovulated today according to my persona.
> 
> Cant wait for the next 2 weeks to be over

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

For Naughty Ladies!!!!

The only thing I am saying in our defense is "A girls gotta do what a girls gotta do!"

Can't wait to confirm my o and be in the tww!


----------



## Amos2009

Whoo hoo Spencer!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Fingers and toes crossed for you!!! Come on little :spermy: find your home!!!


----------



## shawnie

LMAO mine would look down though hahaha I would rather give the special treatment though so it works out ok, specially since he was always on demand for me when I said now haha

Way to go spence!!!! How fun is that! I would have dressed up as a cleaning lady or something heehee keeping FX for yas....


----------



## Nise

Hi Girls, I'm back from my short holiday, had a really great time. Very chilled now even at 8dpo.

So, Shawnie :bfp: :yipee::wohoo: Such great news to come back to. Congratulations hun. Soooo happy for you.

Amos - Sorry the :witch: got you but glad to hear your timing for this next cycle looks to be spot on with your DH.

Sunshine - a nooner! :rofl: lovin' it. Good for you.

Mama4 - I've posted in your journal. So very relieved to hear you and DH are back on course. 

Spencerbear - ooo, naughty naughty but hope it leads to something nice nice. Got to have a little fun sometimes and why not sprinkle on a little spice. :haha:


----------



## glitterqueen

Hi
I am 40 and feeling ancient! Can I join????


----------



## Nise

:hi: Of course you can Glitterqueen and welcome. Nobody is ancient here, as Sparkles mum told me when I first joined this thread we are all just ladies of experience. And we have a good laugh too.


----------



## jaccib

Hello.....I'm back from holiday.....with a whole lot more than a suntan!!!!!!!!!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: That feint :bfp: that I got before We went that turned neg went to mega strong :bfp: and a 3+ since conception at 4 days after AF was due!!!! In shock.......gotta unpack as just got home and had to let you know....back later with pics!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meldmac

Nise: Welcome back hon, glad you had a great time :hugs:

glitterqueen: Welcome!

Jaccib: OMG congrats!! Soooo happy for you! :hugs: Now sprinkle some of your :dust: our way!!

Well feeling kind of normal this morning. After all the symptoms I had yesterday I'm not sure what to think as I woke up feeling nothing this morning. Oh well.....Just wish the 2ww wouldn't drag on so much.

To all the other ladies :hugs: and :dust: to you!


----------



## shawnie

Thank you Nise and welcome back lady! I wanna short holiday lol

woohoo congrats Jaccib! That's a lovely end to a great holiday...

Glitterqueen welcome. The ladies here are so wonderful as you will see.. No need to feel ancient =) Nise quotes Mum's words so well. Ill be 39 in Dec.


----------



## Nise

jaccib said:


> Hello.....I'm back from holiday.....with a whole lot more than a suntan!!!!!!!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: That feint :bfp: that I got before We went that turned neg went to mega strong :bfp: and a 3+ since conception at 4 days after AF was due!!!! In shock.......gotta unpack as just got home and had to let you know....back later with pics!!!!!!!!!

:headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Jaccib this is the best news yet - Well talk about the ups and downs of ttc - you've been through just about every emotion going this cycle haven't you? I'm so glad it's ended on the best one. So so happy for you and a great inspiration to me and the other girls here. Can't stop smiling. Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months for you and your sticky little bean. Brilliant. :wohoo:


----------



## Amos2009

OMG Jaccib!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I am SOOOOOO happy for you!!! You and Shawnie both this month! Come on girls...the rest of us can do it in September!! Welcome Glitterqueen- don't be shy- join in our madness :) 
Nise- glad you had a good holiday...fingers crossed it was REALLY GOOD :) Come on BFP

Update on my weekend- my poor hubby was so horny by the time I got there Friday night, he didn't care about my lovely AF. He had set us up a little "romantic, porno" kind of scene- so needless to say, the ol witch was not going to spoil his plans!!


----------



## meldmac

Amos2009 said:


> OMG Jaccib!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> I am SOOOOOO happy for you!!! You and Shawnie both this month! Come on girls...the rest of us can do it in September!! Welcome Glitterqueen- don't be shy- join in our madness :)
> Nise- glad you had a good holiday...fingers crossed it was REALLY GOOD :) Come on BFP
> 
> Update on my weekend- my poor hubby was so horny by the time I got there Friday night, he didn't care about my lovely AF. He had set us up a little "romantic, porno" kind of scene- so needless to say, the ol witch was not going to spoil his plans!!

Woohoo you go girl!!! Tell that :witch: where to go!


----------



## Nise

Maybe we should all take a leaf out of your book Amos and completely ignore the old witch, don't let her spoil our plans and fun. Maybe she'll pack her bag of cramps, get on her broom stick and leave us all alone for a least 9 months. Wouldn't that be great. 

And with that dream I'd better get off to work.:hissy: Be back later to see if there's anymore good news


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos that's great that you didn't let that old bag ruin your fun! So glad you had a nice visit with DH!

Jaccib :happydance::happydance::happydance: So glad for you can't wait to see pics!

To all you other lovely ladies good morning at least that's what time it is here in the States. It's Monday and I am very tired. DH and I had a lovely anniversary. Didn't do anything special just were together! I made a nice baby back rib dinner and then watched a movie and went to bed. LMAO It sucks getting old. Don't have the energy to do anything. LOL

Hope you all are well will have to go back and look through the pages as I was off this weekend.


----------



## Amos2009

Good for you Sunshine...Happy late Anniversary!! Anyone plan on doing any symptom spotting/testing this week??


----------



## Mama4

*Csunshine13 *- so glad you had a good anniversary! You sound like me and my DH, dont feel like even getting ready to go out anywhere anymore, just easier to stay home and lay round on the couch together :winkwink:

*Amos2009* - Im so glad the hubby wasnt put off by AF and that you had a great time together!!!! Nope, Im trying hard not to symptom spot - I keep catching myself starting to do it and then I stop it. Just makes me nutty! Plus the hubby has been so over the top childish this month I've been thinking more about dealing with him than any symptoms honestly. But I still have it in the back of my mind wondering if we've succeeded this month.... :wacko:

*Shawnie and Jaccib* - :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: ROCK ON GIRLS! I could not be any happier for you two! Heres to a very healthy and happy 9 months for you both!!!!!

*Meldmac and Nise* - Hi guys - are we about half way thru the 2ww???

*Glitterqueen *- Welcome Welcome!!! Feel free to rant, chat, share, cry - you name it we all do it here on BNB! Jump right in girl!!! 

Loads of babydust to all of us still waitin for our BFP and :hugs: to everyone...


----------



## jaccib

Well here goes as promised pics!!!!


The IC cheapie was on the saturday afternoon,the Superdrug below the day after AF was due and the digi was 4 days after AF was due!!!!


I did an OPK today and the test line was almost black!!!! :happydance:


I pray that this one sticks......phoning to get in to see the doc tomorrow as the gynae wants me in for a scan at 7 weeks!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







P250809_17.48.JPG
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 8









P280809_06.40.JPG
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Amos2009

Well, there ya go---the clearblue says it all!!! PREGNANT!! YAY!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## jaccib

I know....still a bit dubious......have started bleeding at this stage before so taking it easy no stress and feet up!!!!!


----------



## Nise

Yay. Taking it easy is defo the thing for you and it's great that you get a scan at 7 weeks. Wishing you loads of luck. Gonna look into that reflexology.:happydance:


----------



## jaccib

Nise said:


> Yay. Taking it easy is defo the thing for you and it's great that you get a scan at 7 weeks. Wishing you loads of luck. Gonna look into that reflexology.:happydance:

 


Thanks...........reflexology maybe that was what did it???!!! 
I am taking the baby asprin too as told. Just pray that this holds on until I get my scan!!!

I am about to start a reflexology course and start up my own business now!!!
Beats trying to find another job!!!

Absolutely starving ATM eating for England!!! Gotta go and eat!!! :dohh:


----------



## Nise

A friend of mine was ttc for over a year, she had all the tests and so did her hubby but there was nothing wrong with either. Unexplained infertility. She went for reflexology and was pg within 2 months - now proud mother of a beautiful little girl.


----------



## Csunshine013

That's a great story! Nise!

Jaccib fxd for you and this sticky bean!
:thumbup:


----------



## glitterqueen

WoW I am inspired!!!! I was feeling defo out this month on day 25 and AF symptoms for past 7 days but now not so sure!!! I was always a 28 regular cycle girl right up until my 40th birthday and I swear they went mad from that date. Anyone tried Agnus Castus I tried before for PMT but it wrecked my cycle but now that its gone to pot anyway now I might try again
By the way DP is 31 toyboy yeah!! hears hoping his swimmers are good(test due 14th sept) how nervous is he ha ha:winkwink:


----------



## spencerbear

glitterqueen said:


> By the way DP is 31 toyboy yeah!! hears hoping his swimmers are good(test due 14th sept) how nervous is he ha ha:winkwink:


lol my OH is a toyboy too 9 yrs younger. We are testing the 10th


----------



## glitterqueen

Good luck Spencerbear-I ma trying not to pee on a stick now but I swore I would wait until defo missed date!!!! Its harder than not eating chocolate with PMS!! xx


----------



## Csunshine013

I just love my DH and he is 7yrs my junior. Love my boytoy!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Amos2009

You ladies and your boytoys!! I love it!! 
Well, the more I read ovulation predictors and all that stuff, I don't think I will be ovulating when hubby is here :( I am not tracking or charting or temping yet, this is just based off my LMP date and what the OV predictors online tell me :( :( :(


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> You ladies and your boytoys!! I love it!!
> Well, the more I read ovulation predictors and all that stuff, I don't think I will be ovulating when hubby is here :( I am not tracking or charting or temping yet, this is just based off my LMP date and what the OV predictors online tell me :( :( :(

When was you 1st cd?


----------



## Amos2009

Well, I started spotting Aug 26, but my full flow didn't start til the next day- Aug 27th???


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> Well, I started spotting Aug 26, but my full flow didn't start til the next day- Aug 27th???

When is Dh going to be home for his visit? I just went out and estimated O time based on this and it says fertile time is Sep 6-11 but that is based on a 28 day cycle and me putting different numbers in this means you can have sex anytime in there and there's a possibility of you catching the egg. 

Fxd and loads of dust to you!


----------



## Amos2009

Oh Sunshine...if those are the days, then it couldn't be more perfect...he will be home from 3rd-10th! I can't figure out how long my cycle is- it varies from one month being 27 days to being 30 days. I guess I need to just let mature take its course and if it's meant to be it will be right?? But, I will be praying that it's the days you posted above :) Thanks!


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> Oh Sunshine...if those are the days, then it couldn't be more perfect...he will be home from 3rd-10th! I can't figure out how long my cycle is- it varies from one month being 27 days to being 30 days. I guess I need to just let mature take its course and if it's meant to be it will be right?? But, I will be praying that it's the days you posted above :) Thanks!

Good luck Amos! I used an average of 28 day cycles so I think you'll be golden! :hugs:


----------



## Tass

Hi,

Can you join too please. I'm new to this but have been reading some of the threads & would really love to talk to people who are feeling the same.

I'm 32 & my DH is 35, we've been ttc #1 for 2 yrs now, DH had a test 3 months ago and came back with low sperm count so are waiting to be tested again this month. My levels seem to be OK so far.....really frustrating!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome Tass! :hugs:

Good Luck and LOADS OF DUST!


----------



## Amos2009

Welcome Tass! 

And thanks again Sunshine!! 

Jaccib and Shawnie- anymore news to share with us?

Mama- is your man behaving???


----------



## shawnie

Hugs Amos! Some things I'm kinda scared to mention how things are going in some areas cuz im not sure if its ok to bring up. I don't want to upset anyone you know.... I go for my first scan on friday morning which will only be 5w1d. My doc says its to rule out a tube pregnancy but we know its to ease my mind and see if there's something there this time since he says last time there never was anything to start with...I'm not expecting to see a heart beat but it would be nice to see a little dot inside another dot lol

I am showing more signs now =) and I am UP early again! Talk about a turn around from being a night owl to a day bird in only a week.... My poor DP tried to wake me when he got home from work to see how my day went and I guess I wasn't nice and all I kept saying was "Im soooo tired, let me sleeeeeeeppppp please" lol I think I'm gonna make him a nice breakfast and some real coffee and not decaf LMAO

Hope you're well too!


----------



## Mama4

Amos2009 said:


> Welcome Tass!
> 
> Mama- is your man behaving???

Haha! Yes, as a matter of fact, he had a complete turn around last night shortly after I told him if Im not what he wants then he needs to leave and the sooner the better. Told him I deserve to be treated better and his insensitive, self centered ways need to stop now. I make it sound like it wasnt that big a deal, but lemme tell you he HEARD ME AND UNDERSTOOD ME without a doubt this time. :haha: He is being the SWEETEST now, lets see how long it lasts :winkwink: Thanks for checkin on me!

I sure hope your cycle works out that you catch your DH right during your most fertile window this month! I cant believe its already September! Nuts, I will be 38 in 27 days!!!! :dohh:

:hugs: to you and everyone else!!! Welcome newcomers and Shawnie I think the majority of us are TRULY happy for you and would LOVE to hear from you as you progress!!! For me, its not an issue!!! :kiss: Hope you are well!!


----------



## meldmac

Amos: I'm testing on Friday if I can hold out that long! Hope you can catch that egg! :hugs:

Sunshine: Glad your anni went well. Sounds like one of ours we didn't do a lot but it was nice!

Mama4: Almost to the end of the 2ww, this ttc is going to do me in! How are you today? Glad to hear your hubby is behaving now!

jaccib: Woohoo great test pics! I hope I can join you on Friday! How are you feeling today sweetie?

glitterqueen: my hubby is 4 years younger than me, he's my toyboy too!! :rofl: He'd kill me if he saw me writing this!!

Spencerbear: Good luck to you and lots of :dust:

Tass: Welcome hon!

shawnie: Hon share away I don't think anyone will mind. :hugs:

Well I'm feeling ok today, not so positive about this month being it though. I'm sitting here having a :coffee: trying to hold myself back from testing even though I bought two frer's this morning. Ugh I just know if I do I will be disappointed again. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Sending lots of :dust: and :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Amos2009

Wow Mel-time has flown- can't believe it is almost time for you to test!! Don't give in...Friday will be here soon!! Fingers crossed for you!!

Mama- I am so proud of you! Sometimes they just need a proverbial kick in the pants to get them to realize what they are doing, and it sounds like you did just that!

Shawnie- I personally would like to keep hearing your updates, but if others have a problem with that, then I understand. 

Us older ladies have got it goin' on I tell ya! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Well, my PMA just went straight out the window. DH just called and now he is only going to be able to be here through Tuesday instead of the whole week. And we will have his daughter the whole time he IS here- and he won't BD while she is here cause she has to sleep with one of us (long story there) 
I just feel like crying....so there goes this month too :cry:


----------



## Nise

Oh, bugger bugger bugger, Amos - that's really shit. Won't he even consider it a hour or so after she's gone to bed and entered the land of nod? So sorry, hun that is the most frustrating thing.

Welcome Tass - Hope you get your bfp soon.

Go mama4 - you did good and it must have been really hard, I'm so proud of you. 

Shawnie, please please please do keep us in the loop we're all routing for you. 

Meldmac, try and be strong till Friday - I know how you feel. I'm 10dpo and waiting for Saturday. for some reason my pma took a sudden dive and I'm feeling a little bit low today even thou I have no reason for it what-so-ever. 
I haven't even bought any sticks.

:hugs: to all


----------



## meldmac

Nise said:


> Oh, bugger bugger bugger, Amos - that's really shit. Won't he even consider it a hour or so after she's gone to bed and entered the land of nod? So sorry, hun that is the most frustrating thing.
> 
> Welcome Tass - Hope you get your bfp soon.
> 
> Go mama4 - you did good and it must have been really hard, I'm so proud of you.
> 
> Shawnie, please please please do keep us in the loop we're all routing for you.
> 
> Meldmac, try and be strong till Friday - I know how you feel. I'm 10dpo and waiting for Saturday. for some reason my pma took a sudden dive and I'm feeling a little bit low today even thou I have no reason for it what-so-ever.
> I haven't even bought any sticks.
> 
> :hugs: to all

So sorry you're feeling low Nise :hugs: Hope you get your :bfp:. I think we all deserve one this month.

Amos: I'm so sorry honny he's not going to be there long. :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> Well, my PMA just went straight out the window. DH just called and now he is only going to be able to be here through Tuesday instead of the whole week. And we will have his daughter the whole time he IS here- and he won't BD while she is here cause she has to sleep with one of us (long story there)
> I just feel like crying....so there goes this month too :cry:

Oh hunni you need to get creative! You don't have to sleep together to dtd. LOL Find a way that you and he are private and then take advantage of him. LOL If you even get a quicky it can be benificial. 

FXD and Good Luck, do you know anybody that has kids her age that she can go play with for an afternoon? Nothing hurt with a little afternoon delight.

:hugs:

OK ladies PMA ALL THE WAY!!


----------



## shawnie

Amos2009 said:


> Well, my PMA just went straight out the window. DH just called and now he is only going to be able to be here through Tuesday instead of the whole week. And we will have his daughter the whole time he IS here- and he won't BD while she is here cause she has to sleep with one of us (long story there)
> I just feel like crying....so there goes this month too :cry:

Id be sneaking in the bathroom then hahaha only takes 5 minutes LMAO enough to "wash hands" lol


----------



## shawnie

:hug: to everyone and thank you... I don't know what I'd do without you all...

For some reason my mind is blah today. I read something then forget what I read! eeek. I don't get this way often but it's hitting me today..

For those who are feeling blue today, I've got a joke for you.... A duck walks into a convenient store and says "Give me some chap-stick and put it on my bill" heehee \\:D/

Mama, YOU GO GIRL!!!!! Wow, Good for you! I am so proud of you lady....


----------



## Csunshine013

Shawnie chat away about your progress as I so love hearing about all the mile stones! I for one would love to hear all about your pg!


----------



## spencerbear

Evening ladies

Sorry havent got long online tonight. Just had a quick read through and will catch up properly tomorrow


----------



## jaccib

Hey girls.....All seems ok with me......saw doc yesterday....he's phoning gynae at hospital to get me in for early scan at 7/8 weeks. Got midwife appointment booked for next tuesday 8th at 3.15pm


Still expect to see blood everytime I go to the loo though!!!!!!!!!!!! :dohh:

I have loads of OPK's left and did one this morning the test line was almost black!! A good sign I hope.


ONLY symptoms are bloated,ALWAYS hungry,exhausted by lunchtime,sore boobs and peeing lots more.


Hope you are all doing well

Jacci.xxxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

You will be looking for that from here until the time you deliver. Don't get all worked up though!

Hello ladies no much going on here just go my crosshairs so I O'd on Sunday, and YES we had anniversary :sex: so fxd! I am still spotting though so will have to wait and see. Hope your all doing well! Will check back later!
:hugs:


----------



## meldmac

jaccib: Glad to hear you're doing ok! :hugs:

Sunshine: Yay for anniversary :sex:

Blah can't believe I caved and did a test this morning. Well it was :bfn: so can't help but think I'm out for this month. Unless I got my dates wrong or still to early. Think I'm going to hold off now on testing until Monday if af doesn't show up.


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Mel so sorry your test was -, hope your dates are off! FXD!!


----------



## Amos2009

Aww Mel!! Don't get discouraged- it still might be too early :flower:


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so the spotting has stopped and turned to cm so :shrug:

I just want to be pg NOW!!

Dust to all!


----------



## Amos2009

Sunshine- your body sounds about as baffy as mine!!! I am having slight cramps- almost like ovulation cramps, but I just got off my freakin AF...I know it's not possible to ovulate this soon!!! Why can't our bodies go by the "body manual" for goodness sakes! Oh- what? There's no manual? Well HELL!!!! :haha:


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> Sunshine- your body sounds about as baffy as mine!!! I am having slight cramps- almost like ovulation cramps, but I just got off my freakin AF...I know it's not possible to ovulate this soon!!! Why can't our bodies go by the "body manual" for goodness sakes! Oh- what? There's no manual? Well HELL!!!! :haha:

Exactly! They all need to :book: and be consistant! I am so tired of my body being mean to me sometimes I wish I could go back and not be so bad to my body and abuse it in so many different ways. Not that I was that bad, just would have ttc a little earlier and not so much cigs. :dohh:


----------



## meldmac

Sunshine and Amos: I know how you ladies feel. Really wish my body would go back to normal. I feel like I'm going to start af already in which case this time I would only have a 19 day cycle which really sucks. Hope if I do it's only because it is getting sorted from giving birth.


----------



## Mama4

Jus wanna say Hi to everybody and hope you all had a good day - or are having a good morning/night depending on where in the world you are...Im thinking of all of you and hoping everyone is doing well. :kiss:


----------



## spencerbear

:flower:

Really sorry havent been around much just recently. Im sorry to say im avoiding here atm. Only because im doing my best not to SS and ive kept myself so busy, i can do that until i log in to bnb.

AF is due next friday so i will be back probably by wednesday. Good luck to all of you

:hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies hope your all doing well!

Meldmac hope AF stays away! It does take some time for your body to come back after giving birth so hopefully really soon for you! :hugs:

Amos I am still trying to figure my body out! :growlmad: FF moved my cross hairs to Monday! That throws everything off! I didn't dtd on Monday the I just dtd on Sunday and called it good cause I started spotting and I don't dtd whilst that crap is going on. :dohh: 

:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
ok I feel better now. LOL 

Thanks for listening hope you all are having a great day!

:hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Mel- it aint over til the ol fat :witch: arrives- so FX!!!!!

Spencer- I understand about needing the time off...FX that the next time we see you it will be in First Tri!!

Mama- when will you be testing?

Sunshine- FF isn't always right- so maybe one day won't make a difference :) It sounds like our bodies don't really care what FF says anyway!

I posted on another thread about yellow CM (well, it dries light yellow in the undies)...No odor, itchiness or anything so it's not an infection. Anyone had yellowish CM???


----------



## Csunshine013

I sometimes get this after AF has left before the EWCM so fxd for you!:thumbup:


----------



## Amos2009

WHOOO HOOOOOO!!! Sunshine- you just made my day!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## shawnie

Amos2009 said:


> WHOOO HOOOOOO!!! Sunshine- you just made my day!!!!! :happydance:

 Amos, mine was like that too before I ovulated. I don't get much when I check and that's what id see... I ended up using baby friendly lude just in case I didn't make nough. KFX!!


----------



## Amos2009

Yay!! DH will be driving home tonight, and I know all he will want to do is sleep once he gets here, but I am going to do everything in my power to make sure that doesn't happen :) Thanks ladies!!


----------



## shawnie

YAY, you gettum girl! "smiles" My poor DP, I think he wanted some lastnight but I was just so tired by the time he got home I couldn't keep my eyes open.


----------



## Csunshine013

shawnie said:


> YAY, you gettum girl! "smiles" My poor DP, I think he wanted some lastnight but I was just so tired by the time he got home I couldn't keep my eyes open.

:rofl::rofl:

:sleep: :nope::sex:
:rofl::rofl::rofl:
It does get better during the 2nd tri. 


You go Amos and even if he doesn't give you any tonight grab it in the morning when he's fresh. LMAO


----------



## Amos2009

Oh, I'll be doing some grabbing alright!!

Poor Shawnie- but it will all be SO worth it in 9 months!!!


----------



## meldmac

Hi ladies....dropping in to say hope everyone is doing well and I probably will not be able to log in again until sep 13/14 so hope to see some :bfp: by then!!

:dust: to everyone and :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Aww Mel- we will miss you!! Aren't you supposed to test tomorrow???


----------



## meldmac

No decided to put it off until Monday since I tested yesterday and it was :bfn:. I will let you guys know if I am able to get online then. :hugs:


----------



## Nise

Okay Meldmac. Well have fun whatever you're up to and I hope when you come back it is to give us all some more good news, after all this is currently the good news thread. Take care.:dust:


----------



## shawnie

ok Mel, will look forward to your return =) Keeping FX for yas....


----------



## Nise

Hi Girls. I've managed to get my chart on here with Mama4's help. What do you think. Temp took a bit of a dive this morning after yesterdays rise so I am feeling a little fed up again. I hate this ttc malarky, but gonna be strong. If AF is coming then bring her on.

Hope everyone is well. My DP has a cold so I am avoiding him asso he has the plague poor love.


----------



## Tass

Hi ladies, hope your all OK & feeling good. AF is due today/tomorrow but trying not to test until Monday if I can hold out that long....and she doesn't come!!!!

Been feeling out of sorts for the last week, really sore boobs (buts thats not unusual for me) & REALLY tired...not sure if I'm feeling other symptons or just wanting to feel them!!

I'll keep you posted

Take care


----------



## Csunshine013

Good Luck Tass! Hope that nasty ol bag stays away!

Hope you all are doing well getting ready to go home for the weekend wont be on til Tuesday probably. :hugs:


----------



## Nise

Good Luck Tass and good morning to the rest of you.

My temp took a dive back down to the coverline this morning, so not feeling very optimistic for me this cycle. :hissy::hissy::hissy: Got to work till 8pm tonight and I don't wanna go. 

Have a good weekend x


----------



## Csunshine013

Hey ladies hope your all well!

It's late here and thought I'd pop on and see what your all doing. I got to hang out with DD all day and we painted our fingers and toes! Loads of fun!:thumbup:


----------



## Nise

Morning Ladies. :witch: swooped in yesterday morning without any warning. She is so damned rude. So CD2 for me today. 

Hope you're all having a nice weekend. I have the builders in so am sitting at my computer with stuff all around from having to clear out 2 rooms into 1. Having new ceilings done (the only bit I daren't attempt myself) Lots of Decorating to do from next weekend. That should keep my mind off ttc.


----------



## spencerbear

I couldnt stay away any longer.... this 2ww is driving me mad, spending all my time trying not think about it but its always there. Anyone else having this problem?

Gave in and took a test this moning :bfn::cry: So im now thinking that i will be out this month. 

Hows it going for everyone else?


----------



## Mork

Hi ladies, just popped by to hopefully inspire hope and PMA in you all as I got my first ever BFP yesterday, and I have used this thread to reassure me several times that older ladies are still getting pregnant!! Just as a reminder I am 32, DH 33, been ttc since 01.09.09 after using bcp for 14 years. Good luck to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Hi Everyone- back from a long weekend with no computer!! That's ok cause me and the hubby have been practicing to make a baby!! That's right- even with the daughter here we still found time to get our groove on!! Whoo hooo....now, if he can just keep it up til he leaves Wednesday, we will at least have a chance this month :happydance: Hope everyone is well....Sunshine- love your new avatar picture- very pretty :)


----------



## Csunshine013

I thought everybody should see the real me. LOL I always dress in my wedding gown and hang out with family LMAO

Sorry Nise that the ol bag got you! Moving on to this cycle fxd!:thumbup:

Congrats Mork! Well done!!!!

Amos see I told you that you'ld find a way to get busy. LOL Keep it up! WOOO HOOO!

Me I'm just waiting now. This is the last week and AF is due Saturday. :shrug: I do have tender @@'s and sensitive nips but that's about it. Oh I had heartburn the last couple of days. LOL I just thought it was from my soda I was drinking, but it usually doesn't happen so :shrug: 

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well! I'm in 4 day wait. LOL cervix is high and closed. I know that has nothing to do with early pg but if it were open then AF would surely be on her way.

Meldmac hope your having a lovely vacation but get back here and tell us what you know!:hugs:


----------



## shawnie

Very beautiful picture sunshine... I need to find a good one to use. I could never really tell is my cervix was closed or not. It always felt the same other then soft med or hard... Heart burn in the 2ww and after the BFP always been a huge thing for me until the past few days. Haven't had it bad since sat...

Welcome back Amos... That's wonderful news you got to get some BD time in. YAY!!! So how did you manage it? Were you both like 007 spies and doing the whole setting the time watch sneaking around the corner in the closet thing LOL just kidding. I had the theme song for James bond 007 in my head as I was saying that HAHAHAHA. I'm so silly this morning.

Mork, congrats lady!!!!

Nise sorry she got you hun. Keeping fx for yas...


----------



## Amos2009

shawnie said:


> Very beautiful picture sunshine... I need to find a good one to use. I could never really tell is my cervix was closed or not. It always felt the same other then soft med or hard... Heart burn in the 2ww and after the BFP always been a huge thing for me until the past few days. Haven't had it bad since sat...
> 
> Welcome back Amos... That's wonderful news you got to get some BD time in. YAY!!! So how did you manage it? Were you both like 007 spies and doing the whole setting the time watch sneaking around the corner in the closet thing LOL just kidding. I had the theme song for James bond 007 in my head as I was saying that HAHAHAHA. I'm so silly this morning.
> 
> Mork, congrats lady!!!!
> 
> Nise sorry she got you hun. Keeping fx for yas...

LOL girl....I hate to say it, but 2 of the nights we did it while she was sleeping on a pallet on the floor of our bedroom! We just had to be extra quiet- one night, we had to sneak out to the couch cause there was no being quiet that night :)


----------



## shawnie

HAHAHA YOU GO GIRL! I would have done the same thing... You gotta do what you gotta do when the time says for you to. =) :thumbup:


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl::rofl:
Bond "James Bond" 

Ok so here's how it went. LOL
:sex::sex::sex::shhh:


:flasher: follow me and then :sex::sex::sex::sleep::blush:

LMAO!!!!


----------



## Amos2009

hehehe....you chicks crack me up!! I was actually VERY surprised he was ok with it...hell, he even tried to get it on the next morning WHILE SHE WAS AWAKE and watching cartoons from her pallet. Guess the whole living in separate states thing is catching up to him!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> hehehe....you chicks crack me up!! I was actually VERY surprised he was ok with it...hell, he even tried to get it on the next morning WHILE SHE WAS AWAKE and watching cartoons from her pallet. Guess the whole living in separate states thing is catching up to him!!!

Take it when you can get it! He leaves on Wednesday and you need all the spermies you can handle. LOL:thumbup:


----------



## Amos2009

That's right...but what are the chances of me getting pregnant when I am not "supposed" to ovulate til Friday and he leaves Wednesday? Do I even have a chance??


----------



## shawnie

Amos2009 said:


> That's right...but what are the chances of me getting pregnant when I am not "supposed" to ovulate til Friday and he leaves Wednesday? Do I even have a chance??

 Sure you do! The first time I got pregnant I only had BD 2 times in that month and the second was 4 days before I ovulated so it is possible. Just BD right before he leaves out the door heehee


----------



## shawnie

Csunshine013 said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> Bond "James Bond"
> 
> Ok so here's how it went. LOL
> :sex::sex::sex::shhh:
> 
> 
> :flasher: follow me and then :sex::sex::sex::sleep::blush:
> 
> LMAO!!!!

 OMG I am dying here laughing so hard!!! OMG


----------



## Csunshine013

shawnie said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> That's right...but what are the chances of me getting pregnant when I am not "supposed" to ovulate til Friday and he leaves Wednesday? Do I even have a chance??
> 
> Sure you do! The first time I got pregnant I only had BD 2 times in that month and the second was 4 days before I ovulated so it is possible. Just BD right before he leaves out the door heeheeClick to expand...

Shawnie is right! Sperm can live for up to 5 days! They want you to BD two days before you O so they can be there waiting for the eggy! Good luck and FXD for you!

:dust:

Glad I could make you laugh Shawnie. LMAO


----------



## Amos2009

Well- I am probably out this month (here's that wonderful PMA again!)...the last time we :sex: was Monday night and he left this morning :( Oh well- he might be coming home in 3 weeks for a longer length of time, so maybe October will be my month! Hope all you ladies are doing well today!!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> Well- I am probably out this month (here's that wonderful PMA again!)...the last time we :sex: was Monday night and he left this morning :( Oh well- he might be coming home in 3 weeks for a longer length of time, so maybe October will be my month! Hope all you ladies are doing well today!!!!

:saywhat:

I don't think your out just yet! Don't give up on the things that make you smile!:flower:

:hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Sunshine...just lacking the PMA today....(can you tell???!!!) Could be cause hubby just left :cry:


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> Thanks Sunshine...just lacking the PMA today....(can you tell???!!!) Could be cause hubby just left :cry:

Chin up you have us ladies on here to keep your mind off missing him. :hugs:


----------



## shawnie

Amos2009 said:


> Well- I am probably out this month (here's that wonderful PMA again!)...the last time we :sex: was Monday night and he left this morning :( Oh well- he might be coming home in 3 weeks for a longer length of time, so maybe October will be my month! Hope all you ladies are doing well today!!!!

 you should have gave him a cup and put them on ice LMAO god I am sooo bad huh


----------



## Amos2009

heheh Shawnie- don't think I didn't consider doing that!!! How are you feeling by the way?? When is your next dr appt or ultrasound?


----------



## Nise

Haha Amos, this is probably the month you'll get pg for the simple reason you are not expecting it at all. I think there's still a chance - Here's hoping O comes early - like Thursday, but if it's Fri you still have a chance. Good luck.


----------



## shawnie

Amos2009 said:


> heheh Shawnie- don't think I didn't consider doing that!!! How are you feeling by the way?? When is your next dr appt or ultrasound?

Im not alone in thinking bad then hahahaha Great minds think alike lol

I've got a doctors appointment Friday. The doctors office called me today. They got my results from my sono and they want me to come in tomorrow to get a HCG level done before my doc visit. I knew they were gonna want one, I had asked when I was there last week but he said no. :shrug: I am going to look at this as a good sign and not a bad one. I'm thinking it's just real early is all.

Thanks for asking =)

I just read you're lacking some PMA! Well I'll send you some.. =) PMA :hugs:


----------



## spencerbear

I still think your in witha chance as well. when i concieved my youngest we only had sex once and 4 days before O and i still fell pregnant. Fx'd for you.

Oh and i got my :bfp:


----------



## Amos2009

YAY Spencer!!!!!!! That is sooooooooo great!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: 
:dust::dust::dust:

WOW- so who's next??????? Let's go lovely ladies!!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Congrats Spencerbear!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Amos2009

I meant to add this to my other reply- I had some severe ovulation pains last night and this morning (at least I think that's what it was!) so maybe I DO still have a chance- since we did do the horizontal mambo on Monday night!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> I meant to add this to my other reply- I had some severe ovulation pains last night and this morning (at least I think that's what it was!) so maybe I DO still have a chance- since we did do the horizontal mambo on Monday night!!!

:thumbup:

Told you not to worry that it could happen! :hugs:


----------



## shawnie

Spencer! Yay! congrats!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Ok Ladies- officially starting the 2WW....anyone else???


----------



## bellamamma

Hi all, I'd like to join the 30/40 group! I'm 41 and ttc for number one, and could use a little support...am finding my non-ttc friends just don't know what to say and I usually end up feeling worse after I open up to them about all this. Also, am "O" today (!), and was scheduled to go for a jog but am worried about shaking things up..any advice? :happydance:


----------



## glitterqueen

CONGRATS spencer bear-I am delighted for you!


----------



## glitterqueen

I need PMA
Just got day 2 blood results from doc FSH level is 9.6-is that really bad? Fertility books say has to be below 10 ideally below 6
Am I mad to ttc at nearly 41 will it ever happen Mind you Spencerbears news came at a great time
everyone just keeps saying relax AHHHHHHHH!
sorry for rant feeling crappy and stressed today


----------



## Amos2009

Welcome BellaMomma! I don't think jogging could be harmful- but maybe someone else has a different opinion? 
Good luck and :dust: to you!


----------



## glitterqueen

Hi Bella mama great to see someone like me!!! us oldies need to stick together If you are feeling like me today go for the jog-its a great de stresser i am trying very hard not to think bout ttc so go for it!! x


----------



## Amos2009

Glitterqueen- you are not old!! Not sure about the FSH level- but you are still below 10 so you are fine right?? Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## glitterqueen

Thank you so much i really needed some support today Amos
I am day 9 in cycle so let the bedding begin!!!!!!!
lol
X


----------



## Amos2009

Get it girl!! Get it alllllllllll week long!!! :sex::sex::sex::sex:


----------



## Nise

Spencerbear - Congratulations, I am delighted for you. 

Amos - Glad to see that old PMA is rising again. You are always so funny and up and just a touch naughty too. :rofl:

Glitterqueen - I had my D3 bloods done a few weeks ago. My FSH level was 16.9 The Doctor told me that was good and there was no reason why I shouldn't conceive and carry a child to term (I had lots of other things tested too). But since you mention only FSH Anything over 25 is considered to be high and not so good. So 9 sounds pretty low to me.


----------



## Nise

Hi Bellamoma welcome to the threads. Were you jogging regularly before ttc? If so it shouldn't harm you to carry on - Taking it up might not be such a good idea though - maybe a good old power walk!


----------



## Csunshine013

Jog no way! My butte as you can tell hasn't seen a track in years. LMAO

More power to you though! I was very thin when I worked in the factory but now that I sit behind a desk it has gotten big. LOL I have a tread mill but all it does atm is collect dust. 

Well 12dpo and itchen to test but going to hold off until Tuesday I think. 

Hope everybody is doing well! Good PMA here!:thumbup:


----------



## shawnie

Hi ladies! You all are next heehee

I am having a nice day today. My HCG levels were 24thousand which is good and I have another sono in 2 weeks. I do have to get blood work done every week till I go back to my doctors on oct 9th and i'm on pelvic rest lol I can't wait to have the next sono now lol


----------



## glitterqueen

Amos2009 said:


> Get it girl!! Get it alllllllllll week long!!! :sex::sex::sex::sex:

LOL You have put a smile on my face and cheered me up-did manage bd last night as was out late and now we can't cuz DP had SA on Monday abd has to abstain-whats the betting I OV tonight!!!!

Nise thnks you for your advice and support i ws guted when i got the result but yo have put it into perspective or me-i just had a negitive few days!


----------



## Nise

Shawnie, so glad everything is going well for you and it's so nice to still hear from you.

Glitterqueen, you're welcome. Here's a ton of PMA. 

Well, I'm at CD8 today - Persona is on red alert (So am I) and DP will find out he is too tomorrow. :sex: I usually O anywhere between CD10 and 13 so CD9 is a must.


----------



## bellamamma

Thanks to everyone for the welcomes and the advice about jogging! I did go today and it felt great! I have been jogging off/on for awhile so it's not new, and am in decent shape (for my age!). Hoping to get the hang of this site soon, hopefully b4 am PG! Glitterqueen...we're the same age so have to say "no you're perfectly normal" and we can do this! 
Sunshine...I'm originally from west river, SD! miss the Hills! and wish I had that treadmill for the rainy days!


----------



## Amos2009

shawnie said:


> Hi ladies! You all are next heehee
> 
> I am having a nice day today. My HCG levels were 24thousand which is good and I have another sono in 2 weeks. I do have to get blood work done every week till I go back to my doctors on oct 9th and i'm on pelvic rest lol I can't wait to have the next sono now lol

Shawnie- I am sooo happy for you! Pleeeeeease keep us updated on your progress- we need to live vicariously through you for now!!!


----------



## helen311297

hi all been trying for 1 + years on my two week wait 4 days till testing bab #4 been feeling sick today fingers crossed x


----------



## Amos2009

glitterqueen said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Get it girl!! Get it alllllllllll week long!!! :sex::sex::sex::sex:
> 
> LOL You have put a smile on my face and cheered me up-did manage bd last night as was out late and now we can't cuz DP had SA on Monday abd has to abstain-whats the betting I OV tonight!!!!
> 
> Nise thnks you for your advice and support i ws guted when i got the result but yo have put it into perspective or me-i just had a negitive few days!Click to expand...

I hope you do OV tonight!! You should be good from the BD last night!! Your OH will have those STRONG :spermy: that will get the job done!!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Welcome Helen and FX crossed for you!!!


----------



## meldmac

Hi ladies I'm back. Sorry to say :witch: got me yesterday blah! I'm so discouraged right now. I was so hoping it was my month. This means I had a 30 day cycle this time, just hope they get back to normal soon it's driving me :loopy:.

Hope everyone is doing well. Congrats Spencerbear!!! I'm so happy for you!

Sending lots of :dust: to everyone and :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Awww Mel :( Sorry the old bag got you....don't let it get you down. Just keep on :sex: It WILL happen!!!!


----------



## shawnie

Amos you are so awesome lady you know that. 

Nise, thanks lady... Hope you got the BD in today.... Keeping fx for ya..

Mel, I am so sorry she got you =( If I had a stick id beat her up for you or at least knock her off her broom. 

I find out today when my next sono is. I had a little light brown spotting this morning but I have a feeling it's from when I had my pelvic exam on Friday. I had a feeling it was gonna happen since it was a little painful when he was checking things. No cramps or anything as of right now so all seems ok for today.

Sending lots of hugs and PMA to all...


----------



## Amos2009

Shawnie- very common to have spotting after an exam....don't worry about that!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello my lovely ladies I have missed you all so! :hugs:

Shawnie don't worry about spotting after a pelvic is very common! 

So sorry Meldmac we are on the same cd we can be twins this go! 

Amos how are you? Any symptoms?

To all you other ladies that I have neglected to mentions so sorry but my lack of sleep last night has gotten the best of my brain. :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Amos how are you? Any symptoms?

No symptoms whatsoever...I am pretty sure I didn't catch it this month, cause now I am all confused as to when I ovluated. I had ovulation pains Sept 9th, but someone said those are more like "pre-ovulation" pains. So if that's the case, I would be out since we did not DTD after Sept 7th :( Oh well- there's always next month


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> Amos how are you? Any symptoms?
> 
> No symptoms whatsoever...I am pretty sure I didn't catch it this month, cause now I am all confused as to when I ovluated. I had ovulation pains Sept 9th, but someone said those are more like "pre-ovulation" pains. So if that's the case, I would be out since we did not DTD after Sept 7th :( Oh well- there's always next month

I completely feel your doubt but don't count yourself out til af shows! Good luck and fxd!


----------



## shawnie

Thanks ladies. I've only had the one time spot and nothing since so looks real good...So far I am having a pretty good day. My next sono is the 26th which I should be 8w2d then =) I really love the staff at the clinic I go to, they are so sweet and reasuring.

Good to see you sunshine. I hope you can get some quality sleep soon...


----------



## spencerbear

Hi all

Shawnie - glad things are going ok with you now.

Mel - Sorry the old witch got you this month, sending you lots luck for next month

Amos - I didnt feel any major symptoms this month either, so you could still be in with a chance.

Sorry if i missed anyone, i think pregnancy brain is kicking in as i cant remember anyhting else now 

:hugs: to you all x


----------



## Nise

:hi: Evening Ladies. This list is getting longer. Hurrah, here goes.

Amos - It sucks when your partner has to go away especially during O time. In my case it's usually me that has to go. Sorry you're feeling confused and down, just hoping its all unfounded. 

Mel - Sorry old hag came. I left a message for you on your journal.

Sunshine - Yay, your back.

Shawnie - Glad things have settled down in the spotting department. 

Helen - Welcome and good luck on your journey.

Bellamama - Glad you enjoyed your jog. I'm hoping to get out to Italy for a little break before much longer. 

So yesterday I didn't get a opk + and we decided to put off :sex: as we had quite a busy day and had to go out last night to. But still no Opk + today either - We dtd anyway, just in case. Knowing my luck it will show up tomorrow but I'm hoping that it might hold out till Tuesday so :spermy: can replenish a little. But if it's tomorrow then so be it. :happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

Nise they say those spermies are replenished every 24hrs so go for it! That is unless DH has a mobility issue. DH love the everyother day though too. It doesn't wear them out. LMAO


Good Luck FXD for you!


----------



## Nise

Csunshine013 said:


> Nise they say those spermies are replenished every 24hrs so go for it! That is unless DH has a mobility issue. DH love the everyother day though too. It doesn't wear them out. LMAO
> 
> 
> Good Luck FXD for you!

To right :rofl: Don't think he has an issue, but he is going for test. He is holding out till after O though, don't wanna waste it.


----------



## meldmac

shawnie: I'm sure everything will be fine hon, some spotting is normal. :hugs:

Sunshine: Yay for cycle buddies!!

Amos: i agree with Sunshine it's not over until the fat lady sings. :witch: stay away!

Spencerbear: I think I still have pg brain and it's been 3 months! :haha:

Nise: Hope you get your + opk hon.

Well had my obygn appt. today for a follow up and there was 13 pg ladies in the waiting room. Don't get me wrong I am very happy for them but it made me really sad too. I almost broke down in the waiting room which is not usual for me. It's probably because the :witch: is here as I always get a bit emotional this time of the month. Blah. He says that in 6 months if I'm not pg again he will send me for some tests just to make sure but says if I caught easily before the stillbirth than I shouldn't have a problem now. At least he's keeping a good eye on me. I really love him as a dr. but I'm a little sad as I heard he may be retiring soon :cry: I really wanted him to be there for my next pregnancy. However he is 70 years old so I guess he's got to retire at some point!

:dust: to everyone and :hugs:


----------



## shawnie

:hugs: Mel. I had a similar feeling when I had my mc. I know its not the same but I had ran into a gal who got pregnant the same time as me and had the same due date as me and she said she wished she wasn't pregnant and how she was in my shoes then asked me for a smoke. I wanted to cry right then n there but I was called back for blood work thank god. lots of love to you lady... xoxoxox


----------



## meldmac

shawnie thanks :hugs:


----------



## Nise

Oh where is my O? Still no opk+ today either on Persona this morning or opk stick this eve. I'm not worried just curious as I've usually detected it by CD11. I am hoping that finally the epo is kicking in and lengthening my Follicular Phase. It's unusual for me to be this late but tomorrow is only CD12 - Not late at all for most girls. Yep, I'm gonna take it as a good sign and see what happens tomorrow. On a positive note I guess it gives the little soldiers another day to build the battalion :rofl:

Hope all your ladies are feeling fine.


----------



## Csunshine013

meldmac said:


> shawnie: I'm sure everything will be fine hon, some spotting is normal. :hugs:
> 
> Sunshine: Yay for cycle buddies!!
> 
> Amos: i agree with Sunshine it's not over until the fat lady sings. :witch: stay away!
> 
> Spencerbear: I think I still have pg brain and it's been 3 months! :haha:
> 
> Nise: Hope you get your + opk hon.
> 
> Well had my obygn appt. today for a follow up and there was 13 pg ladies in the waiting room. Don't get me wrong I am very happy for them but it made me really sad too. I almost broke down in the waiting room which is not usual for me. It's probably because the :witch: is here as I always get a bit emotional this time of the month. Blah. He says that in 6 months if I'm not pg again he will send me for some tests just to make sure but says if I caught easily before the stillbirth than I shouldn't have a problem now. At least he's keeping a good eye on me. I really love him as a dr. but I'm a little sad as I heard he may be retiring soon :cry: I really wanted him to be there for my next pregnancy. However he is 70 years old so I guess he's got to retire at some point!
> 
> :dust: to everyone and :hugs:

:hugs: I so know how your feeling! I did break down in the waiting room if you remember when I went for my bloods to make sure HCG was lowering like it was supposed to. LMAO that poor receptionist didn't know that I was so hormonal. LOL I cry these days at the drop of a hat so I decided to stay on my zoloft until I can handle things better. Went and got it today!

My Dr moved from private practice to the Veterans Administration back in May and have yet to visit with my new one. I joked with her about joining the armed forces. LMAO They wouldn't even take me I'm so broken. LMAO

Good luck this cycle sweetie! I'm right there with you! 

Hope all you other lovely ladies are well will read up in a bit. :hugs:


----------



## meldmac

So I've decided to start temping this month after all. I really want to know when I'm ovulating as I have no idea. I know hubby is probably not thrilled with the idea but oh well I think it will make me feel better about the whole thing.

Hope everyone is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Meldmac that sound fabulous! I know I feel better knowing that I O and when. It really doesn't dictate when we bd, :blush: ok yeah it does but I don't let him know that I just get more creative over that special time. If you know what I mean!


Nise what's up with your O? Any signs?

Amos were are you today?


----------



## Amos2009

Good for you Mel- men don't understand ALOT of the things we do, but it's never stopped us before!!

I am here Sunshine---trying not to go looney in this wait to test. AF is due Sept 25, and I swear I don't want to test til Oct 1st....what do you think my chances are of holding out?? HAHAHAHAH Oh- and SS everything under the sun.....


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> Good for you Mel- men don't understand ALOT of the things we do, but it's never stopped us before!!
> 
> I am here Sunshine---trying not to go looney in this wait to test. AF is due Sept 25, and I swear I don't want to test til Oct 1st....what do you think my chances are of holding out?? HAHAHAHAH Oh- and SS everything under the sun.....

Yeah well me and meld are waiting for our O time so we need something to obsess over please share you symptoms!

Glad you here!


----------



## meldmac

Yes by all means share your symptoms!!


----------



## spencerbear

Hi girls


Well im now back to TTC again :cry::cry::cry::cry:

OH is away and everything came to an end last night (pregnancy wise). Rang him a cried but just wanted a hug, this is when i hate him working away so much. Cant wait till we move.

He was sympathetic but also doing the it wasnt meant to be and we will try again straight away thing. Not sure which i really wanted to hear at the time.
Ive taken today off work to do nothing all day, as i couldnt face going in a trying to behave normally.

sorry to pour it all out here but just wanted to get it off my chest, so to speak x


----------



## vkj73

spencerbear said:


> Hi girls
> 
> 
> Well im now back to TTC again :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> OH is away and everything came to an end last night (pregnancy wise). Rang him a cried but just wanted a hug, this is when i hate him working away so much. Cant wait till we move.
> 
> He was sympathetic but also doing the it wasnt meant to be and we will try again straight away thing. Not sure which i really wanted to hear at the time.
> Ive taken today off work to do nothing all day, as i couldnt face going in a trying to behave normally.
> 
> sorry to pour it all out here but just wanted to get it off my chest, so to speak x

so sorry love. this is definitely the place to share. good for you for taking the day off. feel better. we are all here for you!!!

:hug:


----------



## Amos2009

Oh no Spencer....:cry::cry: I am so sorry you are going through this. It's terrible. And I know how bad it is to go through this while your man is away. I am here for you if you would like to talk. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## meldmac

Spencer I'm so sorry sweetheart :hugs: If you ever need anyone to talk to please feel free to pm me.


----------



## Amos2009

OK ladies- I am about to drive myself crazy!!! I just want to go to sleep and wake up on Oct 1st!!! How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## shawnie

Spence I am so sorry sweetie... :hugs: We are all here for you...


----------



## Nise

Awe, Sorry Spence, that's so crap. Must be really hard with your DH away. 

I don't feel right posting my news now, so I'll keep it muted I got my opk + today - finally. Bet you can't guess what I've been doing.


----------



## Amos2009

Hmmm.....Nise- give us just a little clue......LOL


----------



## spencerbear

you post away... with your news. I dont like to spoil things for everyone else.

ALso even though im upset atm. I did remember to reset my persona monitor today to. Sad as i am there had to be a reason behind it and that just means i have to keep trying. 

:hugs::kiss: to you all 




p.s i have absolutely no idea what you have been up to :winkwink:


----------



## Amos2009

Spencer- I have heard of LOTS of ladies that have early losses that get pregnant their very next cycle and have healthy and happy 9 months.....don't stop trying- keep on pluggin'!!! It will all be worth it when you are holding that precious baby in your arms :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bellamamma

Amos2009 said:


> OK ladies- I am about to drive myself crazy!!! I just want to go to sleep and wake up on Oct 1st!!! How is everyone else doing today?

oh, if only that were possible, how nice! how are you feeling, any symptoms? I ask you that as I try very hard to not symptom stress!!:dohh: I'm just before you, around the 27, 28th, feel the same as always, tho, so don't have high hopes. anyway, thanks for always being so positive amos, it's always nice to read your posts! 

spencer, very very sorry, but I'm with amos, get right back in there!

:dust:


----------



## bellamamma

Now, can someone please tell me how to put the charts on my page that show what day of my cycle I am, etc...? thanks in advance!


----------



## Amos2009

bellamamma said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> OK ladies- I am about to drive myself crazy!!! I just want to go to sleep and wake up on Oct 1st!!! How is everyone else doing today?
> 
> oh, if only that were possible, how nice! how are you feeling, any symptoms? I ask you that as I try very hard to not symptom stress!!:dohh: I'm just before you, around the 27, 28th, feel the same as always, tho, so don't have high hopes. anyway, thanks for always being so positive amos, it's always nice to read your posts!
> 
> spencer, very very sorry, but I'm with amos, get right back in there!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I wish I could say I had symptoms, but really nothing out of the ordinary. I had lots of creamy white CM for a few days, but that has passed. And the random cramp and heartburn but that can all be attributed to other things I think!! How long are you going to hold out to test??


----------



## Amos2009

OK girls....just as I said I was having no symptoms, a wave of nausea has just hit....could be nothing, could be something!! I have been cramping a little today too....damn, I am really symptom spotting bad!!!


----------



## meldmac

Ooooh Amos hope it's something :dust: to you!

Hope everyone is well!

Sorry going to be a bit of a downer from me today. Feeling a bit blah about it all right now. Think if we don't catch this month I may take a break from ttc as I'm pretty depressed right now. Think it's really getting to me on top of what happened with Devin. Sorry for the moan ladies.

:hugs: and :dust: to you all.


----------



## Amos2009

Aww Mel- I definitely understand about taking a break. If that is what you feel like is best for you, then by all means do it- and come back in roaring the next month!! Don't let Aunt Flo win every month! :haha:

Here's to hoping you won't need to take a break though- baby dust, baby dust, baby dust!!! :dust::dust: Let's go :spermy: find that eggy!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Spencerbear so sorry that your going through all that by yourself! I wish I could give you a big :hugs:

Nise I know exactly what you've been doing. :blush: what we all wait for every month and then do like little rabbits. LMAO

Hope you all are well. Me just waiting now for the O. I think this wait sucks worse than the 2ww!:dohh:


----------



## Nise

Amos - How funny that a bout of nausea is so welcome to us girls ttc. I really hope this cycle is the one for you. 

Mel, I understand how you feel. You need a mega dose of PMA so here it is... 
Where's the damned smiley for PMA? 

Sunshine - Hope you get your O soon. Do you know when you are expecting it or are you like me and get on a different day each cycle? I thank the lord for OPK's.

Well I got a big temp rise this morning so think I must have o'd late last night or in the early hours - this would mean I O'd quite quickly after opk+ this month - Hopefully the swimmers made it in time. 

Hugs to all. Hang in there ladies.


----------



## shawnie

Spence, we tried right away after our MC. I am glad we did. I almost didn't think it would happen since it took a little while but considering the time frame I think we did ok..

Mel sweets I wish I could reach right through the pc and give you a great big hug and a ice cream. (well its hot here, and ice cream makes me feel better sometimes, giggles)

Amos, they haven't invented a time machine yet, that we know of, wink wink lol

Nise?? have you been a good naughty girl lmao shame on you for keeping us in suspense LMAO


----------



## bellamamma

Amos2009 said:


> bellamamma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> OK ladies- I am about to drive myself crazy!!! I just want to go to sleep and wake up on Oct 1st!!! How is everyone else doing today?
> 
> oh, if only that were possible, how nice! how are you feeling, any symptoms? I ask you that as I try very hard to not symptom stress!!:dohh: I'm just before you, around the 27, 28th, feel the same as always, tho, so don't have high hopes. anyway, thanks for always being so positive amos, it's always nice to read your posts!
> 
> spencer, very very sorry, but I'm with amos, get right back in there!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I could say I had symptoms, but really nothing out of the ordinary. I had lots of creamy white CM for a few days, but that has passed. And the random cramp and heartburn but that can all be attributed to other things I think!! How long are you going to hold out to test??Click to expand...

Hey Amos, I'm going to hold out till cd 32 or so, as the last few months I've been spotting then getting the real AF about cd32-34, if I start spotting I'll just assume it's a no go! The spotting's been happening since I stopped clomid, but it's improving every month so hopefully will get back on track with my 28 day cycle!
Wow, a wave of nausea?! How strong? I have it too, but I also have it with PMS every month as well as this headache and clothes too tight feel I've got going on...think I'm pms'ing, hope you're not! 
The thing I personally hate about PMS is that for me, it feels exactly like they say pregnancy will feel, so the hopes go up only to be slammed down. I can't wait to get back to my acupuncurist on the 28th! She makes those headaches go away, plus get to start some herbs to help ovulation/implantation, yeah!


----------



## jaccib

Hello ladies :wave:

Just thought I would pop over and say hi to you all.....miss chatting to you on here!!

All going well with me....bloated and VERY painful boobs but everything is doing fine FX'd.


----------



## Amos2009

bellamamma said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bellamamma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> OK ladies- I am about to drive myself crazy!!! I just want to go to sleep and wake up on Oct 1st!!! How is everyone else doing today?
> 
> oh, if only that were possible, how nice! how are you feeling, any symptoms? I ask you that as I try very hard to not symptom stress!!:dohh: I'm just before you, around the 27, 28th, feel the same as always, tho, so don't have high hopes. anyway, thanks for always being so positive amos, it's always nice to read your posts!
> 
> spencer, very very sorry, but I'm with amos, get right back in there!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I could say I had symptoms, but really nothing out of the ordinary. I had lots of creamy white CM for a few days, but that has passed. And the random cramp and heartburn but that can all be attributed to other things I think!! How long are you going to hold out to test??Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Amos, I'm going to hold out till cd 32 or so, as the last few months I've been spotting then getting the real AF about cd32-34, if I start spotting I'll just assume it's a no go! The spotting's been happening since I stopped clomid, but it's improving every month so hopefully will get back on track with my 28 day cycle!
> Wow, a wave of nausea?! How strong? I have it too, but I also have it with PMS every month as well as this headache and clothes too tight feel I've got going on...think I'm pms'ing, hope you're not!
> The thing I personally hate about PMS is that for me, it feels exactly like they say pregnancy will feel, so the hopes go up only to be slammed down. I can't wait to get back to my acupuncurist on the 28th! She makes those headaches go away, plus get to start some herbs to help ovulation/implantation, yeah!Click to expand...

The nausea wasn't very strong nor did it last long :( I did have some cramping after sex last night which is unusual, but I will still be very shocked if I get my BFP this month. 

I have heard good things about accupuncture- I will keep my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Amos2009

jaccib said:


> Hello ladies :wave:
> 
> Just thought I would pop over and say hi to you all.....miss chatting to you on here!!
> 
> All going well with me....bloated and VERY painful boobs but everything is doing fine FX'd.

Hi Jaccib!!! So glad everything is going well for you!! Sorry to hear you have painful boobs, but that's a GOOD sign!!! FX'd for a healthy and happy 9 months...don't be a stranger! :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Jaccib try to wear a sports bra it helps trust me! :thumbup: Glad everything else is going well!


Oh goodness I must be getting old I have forgotten what I was going to say....

Oh nothing new to report just getting ready to bd and replenish the stock as I am due to O in about 4-5days. 

:hugs:

to all my lovely ladies here!


----------



## Nise

:hi: Ladies. 

Well after the elation of yesterdays temp rise, I got a temp drop this morning so no longer sure if I O'd yesterday or not. According to FF I am still on best conception chance days so we did what's gotta be done again this eve as good measure. Just have to see what the next few days bring.

Jaccib - It's lovely to hear from you again and I am so glad to hear all is going well. Sorry about the sore boobs, I guess they come with the territory - hopefully they'll settle down soon. 

Sunshine - Good luck with catching that eggie.

Bellamamma - I can't remember how I got my chart on here but Mama4 explained how to do it in very simple language in my journal 'My Journey May Make Me a Madmum' in the ttc journals section. You'll have to go back a few pages but trust me If I got it on here eventually then anybody can. Can't wait to see your chart.

Amos - Well, stranger things have happened. I'm somehow feeling positive for you.


----------



## Amos2009

OMG, OMG, OMG.....ladies......I have a VERY faint positive on my test I took this morning!!!!!!! I swore I was not going to test this early, but my pee just jumped onto that stick before I even knew what was happening!!!!!! :haha:

I am cautiously optimistic at this point- I will feel better once Friday passes and AF doesn't show. 

How was everyone's weekend???


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Amos that's wonderful!!!!! 

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Fxd that you get stronger and stronger lines!


:thumbup:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Sunshine!!!


----------



## Mama4

Amos2009 said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG.....ladies......I have a VERY faint positive on my test I took this morning!!!!!!! I swore I was not going to test this early, but my pee just jumped onto that stick before I even knew what was happening!!!!!! :haha:
> 
> I am cautiously optimistic at this point- I will feel better once Friday passes and AF doesn't show.
> 
> How was everyone's weekend???

:headspin::headspin:AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!:wohoo::wohoo:
I sooooooo hope this is it for you Amos2009!!!!!! EVERYTHING crossed for you girl!!!!!!! :hugs: My weekend was fantastic, thank you! PLENTY of BDing and possible OV over the weekend as well!! PMA all around!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Mama! Glad you had a great weekend!! So now comes the TWW! Stay away you old :witch:


----------



## shawnie

Amos, a line is a line is a line heehee yay!!!!!


----------



## Nise

Oh ye of little faith. Amos your news is so unexpected and exhilarating - Congratulations I am over the moon for you. :wohoo:


----------



## Amos2009

Nise said:


> Oh ye of little faith. Amos your news is so unexpected and exhilarating - Congratulations I am over the moon for you. :wohoo:

Hee hee- that's me Nise- even now I have no faith!! Just waiting for Wednesday morning to get here to see if the line gets darker!!!


----------



## glitterqueen

Hi Guys have been away for over a week with....... bloody swine flu! thought i was going to die so missed my o this week and everything -didn't want to give birth to a piglet anyway lol
so oh my god amos r u pregnant yeah i am delighted for you i really hope u r and all goes well
counting down the days til i can ttc again!


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Glitterqueen!! SO sorry you have been sick!! Bet you are ready to get back into action!!!


----------



## Mama4

Amos2009 said:


> Nise said:
> 
> 
> Oh ye of little faith. Amos your news is so unexpected and exhilarating - Congratulations I am over the moon for you. :wohoo:
> 
> Hee hee- that's me Nise- even now I have no faith!! Just waiting for Wednesday morning to get here to see if the line gets darker!!!Click to expand...

Soooooooo Amos2009 do you have a pic we might can take a gander at??????? Im chompin at the bit for you and sooooo excited!!!!! Woooo Hoooo!


----------



## Amos2009

Here it is....the cell phone camera is crap- but take a look!! 
Whatcha think?
 



Attached Files:







one1.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mama4

HOLY CRAP that is most definitely a BFP!!! I see it without even having to make it bigger!!!!! YYYYAAAAAAAAYYYYY!!! I am beside myself for you!!!!!!!! Woot Woot!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mama4

ooooooohhhh....I just wish I could come on over to Alabama and squeeze you til ur head pops off girl!!! Big hugs....Cant stop feelin all excited for you!!! Send me some dust!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Amos2009

Awwwwww....thanks MamaAirley!!!! You almost made me cry!!! 
I hope you are catching that eggy NOW!!!! 

PMA and baby dust coming your way!!!!!! :thumbup::dust::thumbup::dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

OMG I see too without having to enlarge it either!!!!!

Ok so now I'm going to do the "I told you so" 
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Nise

That there is a definite line and if you don't believe your eyes, believe ours. :yipee: And to think just a few days ago you thought you were out of the game - I hope it's catching coz I think I'm out this cycle - my chart is a crazy crazy thing.


----------



## Amos2009

Nise said:


> That there is a definite line and if you don't believe your eyes, believe ours. :yipee: And to think just a few days ago you thought you were out of the game - I hope it's catching coz I think I'm out this cycle - my chart is a crazy crazy thing.

Nise- maybe that's the key...tell yourself you are out and then BOOM...kidding- it just doesn't feel real yet- plus I am scared sh**less!! I haven't looked at your chart yet- where are you in your cycle??

Ok Sunshine- let me have it!!!! Cause I will get you back THIS MONTH!!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


I TOLD YOU SO!!!!

Ok so now I feel better. LMAO


----------



## shawnie

OMFG AMOS! I didn't even have to open it squint or anything to see that! YAY yay yay yay omg whoot whoot lol Doing the dance for you!!!


----------



## meldmac

Congrats Amos sweetie I'm so happy for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## spencerbear

Congrats Amos that definately looks like a BFP to me........and there was you thinking it couldnt happen x


----------



## bellamamma

Congratulations Amos! It's YOUR turn now!! Enjoy!


----------



## Amos2009

Wow- I must definitely be pregnant---I want to cry everytime someone posts!! Thanks ladies!! I hope all of you follow me on over to first tri!!! :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

We'll all get on that ASAP!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mama4

Im just so excited about all the ladies in our little "over 35" group here who are gettign their BFP's!!! Man! It makes me want one more and more!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## shawnie

Nise said:


> That there is a definite line and if you don't believe your eyes, believe ours. :yipee: And to think just a few days ago you thought you were out of the game - I hope it's catching coz I think I'm out this cycle - my chart is a crazy crazy thing.

Nise my chart was crazy too and it was good for me. Keeping FX for yas! =)


----------



## Nise

Thanks Shawnie, I was about to meddle with FF this morning and discard the temps I'd had trouble taking (3 in total) but when I put this morning's in she suddenly came up with crosshairs all by herself and hey presto I am now 6dpo - So I don't know what's going on but I do hope it's good. I wanna go to 1st tri too.


----------



## harmonygirl72

I'd love to join the "oldies" group! I am 36 and TTC my first!! (Ideally, I'd love to have 2, and I hope I am not too old!!)


----------



## shawnie

harmonygirl72 said:


> I'd love to join the "oldies" group! I am 36 and TTC my first!! (Ideally, I'd love to have 2, and I hope I am not too old!!)

 Oh your not too old your a baby heehee I hear the new 30's is the 20's LMAO so I am 28 again whoot whoot! Welcome to BNB, the ladies here are just fantastic and lovely! I'm 38 and on my first. My sister had her second at 40 and shes trying for number 3 now at 42. So nope you're not too old lady at all.


----------



## shawnie

Nise said:


> Thanks Shawnie, I was about to meddle with FF this morning and discard the temps I'd had trouble taking (3 in total) but when I put this morning's in she suddenly came up with crosshairs all by herself and hey presto I am now 6dpo - So I don't know what's going on but I do hope it's good. I wanna go to 1st tri too.

Oh that's great to hear. I think things are fine. Sending lots of PMA and keeping fx for yas =)


----------



## Amos2009

Welcome Harmony!! You are definitely NOT too old!! It's only a number anyway!!

Come on Nise!!! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## vkj73

welcome harmonygirl72! here-here to the 70's babies :baby:

congrats amos2009 :hugs:

and lots of :dust: for all!!!

:hug:


----------



## jaccib

Amos2009 said:


> Here it is....the cell phone camera is crap- but take a look!!
> Whatcha think?

 

OH MY GOD!!!!!!! Fantastic!!!!!! I had an odd yearning to pop back over here this morning to see how you are and................WOW!!!!


See ya in 1st Tri.!!!


Brilliant news.xxxxx


----------



## spencerbear

Welcome harmony 

fingers crossed its your month also nise....


Completely un ttc related........im am sick and tired of living ina house of boxes and cant wait until we move. Even though that means no internet for a week or 2


----------



## Amos2009

Ok...not sure how I feel about this test I took this morning. It does not seem any darker....shouldn't it be getting darker???? I know it is a cheap test, but still???? I am going at lunch today to buy a digital!!! (The new pic is posted on my pregnancy gallery thread)

Spencer- I know how you feel babe- moving is great once you finally get moved in, but everything before that is a pain in the arse!!

Hi Jaccib!! Thanks for the congrats- I really do hope to see you over there!! How are you feeling lately?

Thanks VKJ!!


----------



## jaccib

Hi Amos.....I am ok. 

Just hungry all the time!!!!! And tired with V Sore BB's..been wearing a sports bra 24/7 since I got my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!


So how are you then???


----------



## Amos2009

No real symptoms yet- just little waves of nausea but nothing big. Oh- and I could bite the head off anyone that comes into my office! (Yes-I am hungry AND bitchy!!)


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> No real symptoms yet- just little waves of nausea but nothing big. Oh- and I could bite the head off anyone that comes into my office! (Yes-I am hungry AND bitchy!!)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

You now have a license to be bitchy!!! LMAO

You should wait 48-72hrs for the hcg to double so I wouldn't read to much into the test you took this am. So very happy for you!


Hello my other lovely ladies and welcome Harmony :hugs:

Me just gearing up for the big O and I don't mean orgasim LMAO I used to love the grearing up for the other big O now I don't even care if I do, but it's nice when it happens. LMAO

Ok so DH and I had a major scroggin fest last night and we broke our new bed. LMAO just the underside brace and we moved out from the wall a good 6 inches. LOL

I hope my temp continues to rise so I can start my tww. :dohh:


----------



## Amos2009

Csunshine013 said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> No real symptoms yet- just little waves of nausea but nothing big. Oh- and I could bite the head off anyone that comes into my office! (Yes-I am hungry AND bitchy!!)
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> You now have a license to be bitchy!!! LMAO
> 
> You should wait 48-72hrs for the hcg to double so I wouldn't read to much into the test you took this am. So very happy for you!
> 
> 
> Hello my other lovely ladies and welcome Harmony :hugs:
> 
> Me just gearing up for the big O and I don't mean orgasim LMAO I used to love the grearing up for the other big O now I don't even care if I do, but it's nice when it happens. LMAO
> 
> Ok so DH and I had a major scroggin fest last night and we broke our new bed. LMAO just the underside brace and we moved out from the wall a good 6 inches. LOL
> 
> I hope my temp continues to rise so I can start my tww. :dohh:Click to expand...

OMG Sunshine!!! You two need to get some heavy duty bolts and bolt that sucker to the wall!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

Yeah we always end up moving it away from the wall, but to actually break the supports was such a surprise. LMAO


How are you today? Good I hope!:thumbup:


----------



## Amos2009

I am good...just on pins and needles til I test with the FRER in a little bit. And of course I will be nervous tomorrow and friday just waiting to see if AF shows her face.


----------



## Nise

Thanks so much for all your support girls, you are all so kind. 

Welcome Harmony - Hope the journey is short and sweet and as the others said YOU ARE NOT TO OLD. 

Amos - You are gonna be fine, hun. Just got to plug on with that f*(&ing patience thing for a few more days - then you'll get your bf digi P. 

Sunshine - :rofl::rofl::rofl: naughty girl!

Well, no symptoms to report my end - I'm just worn out. Can't wait for the end of Saturday (working 6 days this week) Gonna have a nice Sunday just catching up properly with everybody and doing what I like, when I like and how I like. Roll on Sunday.

PMA and Hugs to all.


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos we are all here for you no matter what it says, even though it's going to say BFP!!!!! Pleas try and not worry. :hugs:



Nise, I am a very naughty girl. LMAO That's why DH is 7yrs my junior. :blush:


----------



## Csunshine013

Just checking in with my ladies......

Not so much chatter today????

Me on CD11 and still not o'd which is strange for me as I usually O between the cd9-cd11 so :shrug: maybe tomorrow.

How are all you lovely ladies doing today?


----------



## spencerbear

If this month goes as normal (not sure if it will) then i should O on tuesday, so im hoping to be really busy from saturday lol..

Good job i have a couple of days off and then 2 short shifts at work.

How are you all? :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

It has been rather quiet today....don't you guys know I need my fix of my old ladies every day???!!!! :haha:
Doing good....cramping a little today so of course that is freaking me out!!


----------



## shawnie

old lady fix LMAO HAHAHAHAHA I might wee in my depends laughing so hard, dang it, wheres my walker at amos? You steel it again?


----------



## bellamamma

well, this old lady needs to invest in panty liners (tmi)...spot spot spot, where's the real thing!? damn clomid, it messed me up good! 4 months after and still not back on track, but it IS improving, must remember, PMA...


----------



## Amos2009

Spencer- we will be sure not to pop in for a visit at your house this weekend- I know you will be busy!!! :)

Shawnie- you know I can't use that old walker with tennis balls anymore---I had to graduate to the wheelchair!

Bella- look at the positive things- it IS improving you say right?? Where are you in your cycle? Spotting is not always bad.... :hugs:

Nise- you hanging in there???


----------



## Csunshine013

Good morning to all my older lovely ladies.....LMAO you know they have to use the lift to move me anymore.... to the loo and back to bed. LOL


not much going on here today got a rise so now I do believe I am in the waiting game and we all know how well I do with that. :dohh:

:hugs:

Bella way to stay positive!!!! PMA ALL THE WAY!!!


----------



## Amos2009

YAY for the rise Sunshine!! And you keep telling others to have PMA- you remember you need to have it too!!! Fingers crossed it's a good month for us "mature, elder care" ladies!!!


----------



## harmonygirl72

Thanks for the welcome, fellow "old ladies"! Haha! I am on CD 20 and had a progesterone test this morning. We shall see how that turns out. I hate blood tests so much!


----------



## Amos2009

Fingers crossed for good test results Harmony :)


----------



## Csunshine013

harmonygirl72 said:


> Thanks for the welcome, fellow "old ladies"! Haha! I am on CD 20 and had a progesterone test this morning. We shall see how that turns out. I hate blood tests so much!

I hate needles, but I guess we have to have them used to get the end result. LOL


Amos I have PMA it's just that I've been so damn tired the last week or so and I don't know why. I have also had a headache and stiff neck might just have to visit the Dr and see what's up????

How are you feeling today? Hope not to sick. LMAO or maybe that's what you want....


----------



## Amos2009

Csunshine013 said:


> harmonygirl72 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, fellow "old ladies"! Haha! I am on CD 20 and had a progesterone test this morning. We shall see how that turns out. I hate blood tests so much!
> 
> I hate needles, but I guess we have to have them used to get the end result. LOL
> 
> 
> Amos I have PMA it's just that I've been so damn tired the last week or so and I don't know why. I have also had a headache and stiff neck might just have to visit the Dr and see what's up????
> 
> How are you feeling today? Hope not to sick. LMAO or maybe that's what you want....Click to expand...

Stiff neck?? That bites....but the headache and tiredness?? Well, those could be beneficial :) 
I am feeling fine...just anxious I guess about the weekend and waiting to see it the ol witch stays away


----------



## shawnie

I don't know why but needles don't bother me. Always was fascinated about how it went through the different layers of the skin and all that. I know im a strange one. I always let the nursing students poke me, you would have thought I was a heroin junkie when I was in school LMAO. The only ones i cant handle are the ones I can't watch going in like the mouth or backside.


----------



## Csunshine013

shawnie said:


> I don't know why but needles don't bother me. Always was fascinated about how it went through the different layers of the skin and all that. I know im a strange one. I always let the nursing students poke me, you would have thought I was a heroin junkie when I was in school LMAO. The only ones i cant handle are the ones I can't watch going in like the mouth or backside.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

The ones in the backside are the only ones I don't mind! LOL I have what they call valvy veins, EMT's can better get a IV in than the normal nurse though. I have horror stories about them digging and digging and then having to poke me about 4 times just to start an IV. :dohh: I wouldn't be a good junkie. LMAO

Shawnie I will be checking in here and see how your scan went. I know it will all be fine but will check on you anyway!

Amos can't wait to hear that the ol bag stayed away which is what your going to say with those dark lines!


----------



## bellamamma

Amos2009 said:


> Spencer- we will be sure not to pop in for a visit at your house this weekend- I know you will be busy!!! :)
> 
> Shawnie- you know I can't use that old walker with tennis balls anymore---I had to graduate to the wheelchair!
> 
> Bella- look at the positive things- it IS improving you say right?? Where are you in your cycle? Spotting is not always bad.... :hugs:
> 
> Nise- you hanging in there???

Hey Amos...I know, spotting can be good :thumbup: but since I was on and stopped clomid, it happens for dayssssss before and after the "real thing" which is short and sweet. So, even tho I'm day 29 I know it'll come, last month it came cd 34, the month before cd38, so am hoping for cd 30 this month! Everybody, fxd for AF tomorrow!! I figure, the closer to my old normal it gets, the closer I am to making a baby! whoo hoo!
PMA all around, welcome to the new kids (well, old kids), and I'll be waiting to hear that your AF decides not to show :happydance:


----------



## Nise

Amos2009 said:


> It has been rather quiet today....don't you guys know I need my fix of my old ladies every day???!!!! :haha:
> Doing good....cramping a little today so of course that is freaking me out!!

When I got pregnant before - Cramps were the 1st symptom I got. To the point where I was hovering over the test counter and then not buying because I was convinced that by the time I got home AF would have arrived - this went on for a few days, but I wasn't ttc then, knew nothing about my body and getting pg was the last thing on my mind :dohh:. They were followed closely by my bladder shrinking to the size of a pea. Don't fret, you don't want those stress hormones flooding through your body right now. If I get those cramps again, I'll be over the moon.


----------



## Amos2009

That's true....I was actually in the store to buy painkillers for my cramps when my DH told me to buy a pregnancy test because I was pregnant....I laughed and bought one to prove him wrong. Well.....that was ONE time I had to admit he was right!! I almost forgot about that...thanks!


----------



## BabyPatel

hi everyone...my husband and I just started to try this month...I'm hopeful I get a positive test on October first but not confident. I am starting to believe my husband may have taken after my father in law with some fertility issues so we will see. I am 31 and my husband is 36, we are hoping for a baby next year. My periods are pretty regular and like clockwork so I hope my husband can come thru!!! I am not looking forward to any heartache or complications...I will be thinking of all of you!! good luck to all!


----------



## meldmac

How is everyone today?

Ive read through all the posts but my mind is terrible tonight I'm so tired I can hardly remember what I read a second ago :rofl:

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## harmonygirl72

Well, I hate needles, too, and I have very hard veins to find! I went to a different office closer to my work for the blood test today and the lady who took my blood was just rude!! But, the good news is that my progesterone levels were good! 18.something, so that's good! Now, I have to wait. She told me to do a HPT on Oct. 4.


----------



## Nise

Morning all. Well I am a bundle of nervous energy right now. I put this mornings temp, which was a little higher again into FF, This has changed the stats and under Implantation Signs it now reads "Possibily triphasic on day 20! It also goes on to say this is not a definite sign that you are or are not pregnant, it is just increasing your probability if you had well timed intercourse" - God, I hope I had well timed intercourse. Maybe it's time I started taking this chart a little more seriously. As you know I've been quite flippant about it up until now almost certain that it was gonna be an anovulatory cycle. Oh and I just stepped outside the back door and 2 magpies landed on the TV ariel of the house opposite squawked as if to say "hey look at us" then flew off. Yesterday I saw sets of 2 magpies all day - they are the one thing I am superstitious with, and usually at this point in my cycle I see loads of single ones. 

Welcome BabyPatel - hope your journey is short and sweet with a happy ending. 

Meldmac! great to see you back. 

Amos - What news I'll be tuning in on and off throughout the day. And as I'm out of work next week I should be able to be around during the day for a change.


----------



## Nise

Oh, something else I was gonna ask you ladies. Has anyone heard from Sparklesmum? She seems to have vanished - Hope she's okay.


----------



## bellamamma

Great news Nise! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## meldmac

Oooh Nise I so hope this is your month sweetie!! :hugs: fx'd for you!

So ff has given me crosshairs. I just hope it is accurate as if I O'd on cd10 and not cd11 not sure we :sex: in the right times but on cd11 we had :sex: that day. I'm so crampy today not sure what is up with that, but I'm going to try not to ss spot this month. Probably going to suck at not doing that though :rofl: as I'm already thinking about it and I"m only cd3!


----------



## vkj73

welcome to the new gals :hug: shall we say the "oldies but goodies?"


just back from a friend's baby shower. i totally thought it would be overwhelming and bum me out, but it was quite the opposite.

i've got a new bag of pma :hugs: and am ready to bd!!!

cbfm has given me my 4th high and i've got ccm!!!

dh has the day off too!!!

here's a boat load of :dust: for all


----------



## Nise

Morning Ladies - So no work of the money earning kind for me this week. But I've got lots to do DIY wise in the house so that should keep me out of mischief. Temp up a notch again this morning so PMA quite high at the mo. Hope I'm not being set up for a big fall.

Bellamamma - Thank you for your good wishes and it's good to hear you cycles is getting back on track. Keep that PMA up sweetie it's all going in the right direction.

Harmonygirl - Hope you don't have to wait to long for the blood results and that they are all good.

Meldmac - I had a look at your chart and it's looking really good. You dtd 2 days before O and topped it up on day of O so fingers crossed you got that little eggie this time. I got my opk on same day of O this cycle and we dtd late afternoon that day didn't do it the day before but had done it the day before that - so I'm hoping we had it covered.

VKJ73 - So glad you enjoyed the baby shower and got renewed vigor and PMA from it. Hopefully won't be long till you hosting your own baby shower. 

Amos - Don't you know you're killing me. I've been thinking about you all weekend, hun. and I WILL be checking throughout the day today.


----------



## Csunshine013

Well my lovelies how are you all today? I took the weekend off and of course it wasn't exactly the most relaxing. LOL we did soccer and birthday parties but believe it or not I was in bed on Friday night before 10pm... LMAO I didn't fall asleep until about 2am but DH had to work on Saturday so no bd fun.

I did get my crosshairs from FF so officially in the tww :dohh: but a very busy week ahead so hopefully it will pass very quickly and af wont show at all! I have my doubts about this cycle as only dtd the two days prior to O and not day of O. :dohh: 

Hope you all are doing well will go back and read as just thought I'd post since I had been gone so long.


----------



## Nise

Csunshine013 said:


> Well my lovelies how are you all today? I took the weekend off and of course it wasn't exactly the most relaxing. LOL we did soccer and birthday parties but believe it or not I was in bed on Friday night before 10pm... LMAO I didn't fall asleep until about 2am but DH had to work on Saturday so no bd fun.
> 
> I did get my crosshairs from FF so officially in the tww :dohh: but a very busy week ahead so hopefully it will pass very quickly and af wont show at all! I have my doubts about this cycle as only dtd the two days prior to O and not day of O. :dohh:
> 
> Hope you all are doing well will go back and read as just thought I'd post since I had been gone so long.

Ooo, Sunshine, the day before O is meant to be the very best one - all the little :spermy: ready and waiting, still with a bit of umff left in them for cracking into that egg. :happydance: Timing looks very good to me.


----------



## Csunshine013

Nise said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Well my lovelies how are you all today? I took the weekend off and of course it wasn't exactly the most relaxing. LOL we did soccer and birthday parties but believe it or not I was in bed on Friday night before 10pm... LMAO I didn't fall asleep until about 2am but DH had to work on Saturday so no bd fun.
> 
> I did get my crosshairs from FF so officially in the tww :dohh: but a very busy week ahead so hopefully it will pass very quickly and af wont show at all! I have my doubts about this cycle as only dtd the two days prior to O and not day of O. :dohh:
> 
> Hope you all are doing well will go back and read as just thought I'd post since I had been gone so long.
> 
> Ooo, Sunshine, the day before O is meant to be the very best one - all the little :spermy: ready and waiting, still with a bit of umff left in them for cracking into that egg. :happydance: Timing looks very good to me.Click to expand...

Thanks Nise and your chart is looking wonderful!!!!!!

Here's to many BFP's this month

PMA ALL THE WAY!!!!


----------



## Nise

Yay, I'll second that. :happydance:


----------



## meldmac

Ooooh Nise I'm so excited looking at your chart!!! 

Feeling kind of crappy today got a wicked headache and really tired so think I'm going to go to bed fairly early tonight.

Sending lots of PMA and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Amos2009

Hi ladies...havent been on much the past couple of days. My mom had to have a heart catheritization today so I have been in the hospital with her all day. I will have to catch up properly tomorrow, but I wanted to post the pic of my DH in his shirt!! Hope everyone is doing well!!
 



Attached Files:







IMGP0328.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## meldmac

Amos sweetie hope your mom gets better soon :hugs:. :rofl: at your hubby's t-shirt!!


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Mel...how you feeling today sweets?


----------



## meldmac

Not great have a major headache think I'm going to call it a night soon. 

How are you feeling???


----------



## Amos2009

I'm such a dork...if I had just scrolled up one post I would have seen you were not feeling well!! :( I hope you feel better :hugs:

I am exhausted just from being at the hospital so long...makes for a long day when you have to be there at 6:30 am!!!


----------



## meldmac

Thanks sweetie! You should go get some well deserved rest then :hugs:


----------



## bellamamma

Yeah Amos, you changed your ticker!! Stay amazed, honey, it's a great state of mind!

on the somber side, sorry about your mom!! hope she's doing well, my father's had cath x 2, and open heart and he's great now! medical miracles!

:dust: to the rest of us!


----------



## Nise

So sorry to hear about your mum, Amos. I hope she makes a speedy recovery. Hospitals are just the pits. Your DH looks spectacular in his t-shirt :rofl:

Meldmac, I'm sorry you're feeling a little under the weather too, hope that headache disappears in the night.

Well, I can't seem to get out of my working waking patterns. I got up at 0715 and I really didn't have to get up at all! So today is the earliest I would expect AF to arrive and I am on tenderhooks. That and having to take temp at 0630 is probably why I can't stay asleep. Oh well. :dohh:


----------



## bellamamma

Nise-
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:
you get the idea!


----------



## Nise

bellamamma said:


> Nise-
> :dust:
> :dust:
> :dust:
> you get the idea!

Thanks Bellamamma - Oh god, temping is now becoming terrifying.


----------



## js9

hello am 37 not long had a miscarriage and waiting to stop bleeding so i can get at it again.i wonder how long it will take me to concieve this time around.hello to you all.and wish you luck.


----------



## Amos2009

I am back now so I have a lot of catching up to do!!! Mom is at home and resting....she had open heart surgery 9 years ago and had 5 bypasses done at that time. So she is pretty used to the hospital unfortunately! 

Bellamamma- isn't it amazing how technology is---if it weren't for it, my Mom would have been gone a long time ago. Glad your Dad is doing so well after his surgery!

Nise- they say as you get older you can't sleep late and I am starting to believe that. During the week though, it's like pulling teeth to get me out of bed, but on the weekend when I don't have to work, I bounce out of bed at the crack of dawn!! Wha'ts up with that????!!!! What's the latest with your temp? How is it looking?

Mel- how you feeling today honey?

Welcome JS9!

How are all the other lovely ladies???


----------



## harmonygirl72

I am doing okay. My blood results were all good. Progesterone at above 18. So, now I am doing the waiting game. My AF is due on Thursday, and I feel pretty PMS-y, so I think she's coming. Grrrrr!


----------



## Amos2009

Harmony- yay for the test results!! Well, AF and pregnancy symptoms are so similar, so just remember you are not out til she shows her face!!!! :hugs:


----------



## harmonygirl72

Thanks, Amos. I try to remember that, but it gets discouraging! (Also, my temp went down today, so I am pretty sure she's coming.)


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome JS9!

Amos so glad to hear your Mom is doing good and at home resting! It just amazes me how they can do that and send them home the same day. Just love DH shirt!

Nise temps still looking good!

Meld so sorry your not feeling well!

Had a all nighter last night with DD she has the tummy bug. YUCK!
Here I sit at 5dpo and nothing new to report. 

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## meldmac

Hiya my lovely ladies!

Feeling much better today, headache is finally gone thankfully.

CSunshine: Sorry your dd is under the weather hope she feels better soon!

Amos: Glad your mom's home and resting. How are you feeling sweetie? :hugs:

Nise: Loving your chart right now. Fx'd that this is your cycle!!

Harmony: Like Amos said pms/af symptoms can be similar to pg symptoms so I wouldn't count yourself out just yet.

js9: sorry for your loss, hope it doesn't take you long to get your :bfp: and welcome to our little group.

Bella: how are you doing sweetie?


----------



## Nise

Hello Ladies, How's everyone today. I'm feeling very normal, no symptoms, temp still high though a small dip this morning. Really don't know what I think so I am just quietly hoping.

Amos - Brilliant that your mum is home already. It is amazing what they can do these days isn't it. How you feeling in yourself now getting any symptoms yet?

HarmonyGirl - Yay for blood tests all being good. Less yay for pms-y feelings. :witch::af: we don't want her sort around here. 

Sunshine - sorry your DD has a tummy bug - that's no fun at all for either of you. I remember I had one when I was quite young and though it had nothing to do with it the last thing I ate was yogurt - I can't eat the runny stuff to this day :rofl:

Welcome JS9 - I am so sorry that you've had to go through a recent mc. You're in good company here though and I hope you get your sticky bean very soon. 

Meldmac - so glad you're feeling better now, gonna pop over to your journal soon.

Everyone else - Where are you?


----------



## meldmac

Morning ladies! Could you lovely ladies check out my chart and tell me what you think? 

I have to go to work now but will catch up later!

:hugs:


----------



## Nise

meldmac said:


> Morning ladies! Could you lovely ladies check out my chart and tell me what you think?
> 
> I have to go to work now but will catch up later!
> 
> :hugs:

That's one mighty fine looking chart if you ask me. Nice little dip on CD5 and a big rise after. FX for good news, hun.


----------



## LadyK

Hello! Just checking in but not much to report really! CD14 today and on my fourth high on my CBFM so should be O'ing on Friday. We've BD so far on Saturday and Monday, and are going for 3 days in a row as of tonight when OH gets home! Hope that covers it! Really really really really want to be pregnant by Christmas or at the very latest before I turn 40 in February!


----------



## Amos2009

Nise said:


> meldmac said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies! Could you lovely ladies check out my chart and tell me what you think?
> 
> I have to go to work now but will catch up later!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> That's one mighty fine looking chart if you ask me. Nice little dip on CD5 and a big rise after. FX for good news, hun.Click to expand...

What she said ^^^^^ I'm no chart expert by any means, but I am slowly learning. Lookin' good!!!


----------



## glitterqueen

Oh I am so nervous help
My DP had SA on 14th Sept I rang today for results and was told the doc hadn't been in foe weeks as he is part time but would be back tomorrow and look at results then.
Strangely though the phone rang about an hour later and it was the RFC to offer me a cancellation appt with doc tomorrow. 
It must be for his results so nervous
also I have an hospital appt with another hospital for lap and dye that the fertility guy doean't know bout yet-should I tell
should I push for ivf as I am 41 in dec and the cut off date for ivf at my hospital is 40 on NHS
I am so nervous I feel sick!
any advice would be so welcome x:wacko:


----------



## Csunshine013

Meld charts looking good! Nice temp rises and a dip here and there. FXD 

Glitter sorry I don't know about ivf but if you feel it best suits you then I say go for it! Good luck!

Amos how you feeling? 

Nise chart still looking FAB!!!!!

Me not much DD is back in school and feeling better. I woke this am to a back ache and headache and heartburn. LOL I think its in my head! I am so bloated atm and cm is between sticky and creamy. LOL my body doesn't know what it wants to do. 

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are having a great day. Will check back later. :hugs:


----------



## harmonygirl72

Still feeling PMS-y, but no AF yet. She's due tomorrow. :(


----------



## LadyK

glitterqueen said:


> Oh I am so nervous help
> My DP had SA on 14th Sept I rang today for results and was told the doc hadn't been in foe weeks as he is part time but would be back tomorrow and look at results then.
> Strangely though the phone rang about an hour later and it was the RFC to offer me a cancellation appt with doc tomorrow.
> It must be for his results so nervous
> also I have an hospital appt with another hospital for lap and dye that the fertility guy doean't know bout yet-should I tell
> should I push for ivf as I am 41 in dec and the cut off date for ivf at my hospital is 40 on NHS
> I am so nervous I feel sick!
> any advice would be so welcome x:wacko:

Have you started the IVF route? I only ask because I have went for a chat with the consultant about it today. You have to be "in the system" before you are 40 for NHS IVF. This means that you have to have been referred by your GP, been for your initial consultation, had any tests that they decide to give you, and then based on the results of those tests you are either accepted or rejected for IVF. All this before you are 40. Don't want to pee on your bonfire as they say but if you haven't discussed IVF with your GP then it will be too late to get it on the NHS. Sorry not sure what lap & dye is so can't help on that, and my OH has been given his cup and instructions for his SA today, so we're not that far yet. The only way that we will be referred for IVF before I am 40 (February) is if they find any fertility issues between today and our next appointment in December. Got a few tests to do between times.


----------



## LadyK

glitterqueen said:


> Oh I am so nervous help
> My DP had SA on 14th Sept I rang today for results and was told the doc hadn't been in foe weeks as he is part time but would be back tomorrow and look at results then.
> Strangely though the phone rang about an hour later and it was the RFC to offer me a cancellation appt with doc tomorrow.
> It must be for his results so nervous
> also I have an hospital appt with another hospital for lap and dye that the fertility guy doean't know bout yet-should I tell
> should I push for ivf as I am 41 in dec and the cut off date for ivf at my hospital is 40 on NHS
> I am so nervous I feel sick!
> any advice would be so welcome x:wacko:

Also if the appointment was for you OH's SA test wouldn't they be asking to see him not you? Or both of you? Sorry I might be wrong I don't know much about that! Our Nurse said today the results would go back to the Gynae Clinic at the Hospital not to my OH's GP.


----------



## Amos2009

Csunshine013 said:


> Meld charts looking good! Nice temp rises and a dip here and there. FXD
> 
> Glitter sorry I don't know about ivf but if you feel it best suits you then I say go for it! Good luck!
> 
> Amos how you feeling?
> 
> Nise chart still looking FAB!!!!!
> 
> Me not much DD is back in school and feeling better. I woke this am to a back ache and headache and heartburn. LOL I think its in my head! I am so bloated atm and cm is between sticky and creamy. LOL my body doesn't know what it wants to do.
> 
> Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are having a great day. Will check back later. :hugs:

Glad your little one is feeling better Sunshine! Sorry you are feeling bad, but fingers crossed it's really good :)

I am feeling ok- just exhausted at times and little waves of nausea...nothing bad. But I am willing it to come so I can know everything's ok....crazy I know!

Hope everyone is having a great day today!


----------



## Nise

glitterqueen said:


> Oh I am so nervous help
> My DP had SA on 14th Sept I rang today for results and was told the doc hadn't been in foe weeks as he is part time but would be back tomorrow and look at results then.
> Strangely though the phone rang about an hour later and it was the RFC to offer me a cancellation appt with doc tomorrow.
> It must be for his results so nervous
> also I have an hospital appt with another hospital for lap and dye that the fertility guy doean't know bout yet-should I tell
> should I push for ivf as I am 41 in dec and the cut off date for ivf at my hospital is 40 on NHS
> I am so nervous I feel sick!
> any advice would be so welcome x:wacko:

Glitterqueen - I don't really know much about IVF yet I'm afraid - I'm to old to be considered NHS. But if what LadyK says is true and it is something you are thinking about then there is no time to waste. If I were you I'd take that appointment you've been offered tomorrow by the horns and get the ball rolling - I think there is still time to "get in the system" before you are 41 and have the consultation at least. Nothing ventured nothing gained that's for certain. I really hope you get good news re OH's SA. Good luck, hun. And we're all here for you.


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Meld charts looking good! Nice temp rises and a dip here and there. FXD
> 
> Glitter sorry I don't know about ivf but if you feel it best suits you then I say go for it! Good luck!
> 
> Amos how you feeling?
> 
> Nise chart still looking FAB!!!!!
> 
> Me not much DD is back in school and feeling better. I woke this am to a back ache and headache and heartburn. LOL I think its in my head! I am so bloated atm and cm is between sticky and creamy. LOL my body doesn't know what it wants to do.
> 
> Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are having a great day. Will check back later. :hugs:
> 
> Glad your little one is feeling better Sunshine! Sorry you are feeling bad, but fingers crossed it's really good :)
> 
> I am feeling ok- just exhausted at times and little waves of nausea...nothing bad. But I am willing it to come so I can know everything's ok....crazy I know!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day today!Click to expand...

She was feeling better when I got home from work and can't quite grasp the concept of not going out to play after missing school all day. LOL

I don't feel to bad except for the dull headache and I think the heartburn has subsided for now so I don't feel so bad today.

The tired feeling will pass pretty soon but can't tell you anything about the nausea as I never had this with any of my pregnancies. :shrug: But totally understand why you would welcome it. LOL


----------



## glitterqueen

Hi Ladies
Thank for your support-brill as usual! I am taking the appt tomorrow and oh is going too
Its a review appt with the fertility doc I first saw in JUly He said he would refer oh for SA and depending on results would do dye test on me. I have sort of jumped that stage by seeing my Gynae(who I have been with for 5 yrs and has done nothing!) and insisting on the laporoscopy-i can't spell!! He agreed but the fertility doc doesn't know this yet! So I am not sure if I am in the system or not-my gp did all the bloods but the fertility doc didn't even want to see them??? Anyway wish me luck you ladies are all so supportive - even my best friend thinks I am mad for all the research I am doing its nice to have you all to keep me sane xx


----------



## Nise

Bucket for Amos Please...


----------



## country girl

Hi i'm a newbie 31 ttc 2cd baby. On month 2 of clomid. Anyone else? My husband and i have been ttc for six years hoping it would come naturally. Should of figured it wouldn't since i had to take clomid to get my daughter. Anyway just wanted to say hi...
Susan


----------



## Csunshine013

country girl said:


> Hi i'm a newbie 31 ttc 2cd baby. On month 2 of clomid. Anyone else? My husband and i have been ttc for six years hoping it would come naturally. Should of figured it wouldn't since i had to take clomid to get my daughter. Anyway just wanted to say hi...
> Susan

Welcome Country girl and good luck with Clomid I hear great things about it.


----------



## vkj73

hello "golden girls".

all is well today. had a peak yesterday and the day before on the cbfm. today was a high.

dh and i were able bd sunday night and last night.

we shall see...:baby:
:kiss: to you all!!!


----------



## Nise

Ah well Ladies. A bit more of a temp drop today, but did a test anyway. :bfn: Just waiting for the :witch: now. But I'm going to Majorca tomorrow for the weekend so to hell with it all. I'm gonna have fun and not let this get to me.


----------



## bellamamma

Ahh Nise, that's crap! Of course, tho, as we say, it's not over till...at least if she's coming, let her come so you can party up in Majorca without worries!

I'm just wrapping up my date with la signora AF...ready to get back to BD, need to refresh some swimmers, so watch out tonight to my italian stallion! lol

How's it going with the rest of you?? Who's going to buddy up with me, anyone near CD 4??


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Nise what kind of a test did you use? I would say that you temps are still above the coverline so :shrug: wait and see :hugs: hope she isn't on her way!

vkj73 hope you caught that eggy! Sounds like you timed it right so now his little swimmers must go for the GOLD!!!:thumbup:

bella oh an "Italian Stalion" WOOO HOOO! Get those swimmers replenished! I love that time, I don't know about you but it's my favorite time as there is no pressure and you can just enjoy you OH!

Me well not much to report 7DPO YEAH on to the 1ww! Did have a temp rise again today so only time will tell. I am very hungry this am though and had that snot issue again last night before bath so :shrug: @@'s are not tender and don't have anything else so I guess I have to wait :dohh:

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well!


----------



## shawnie

Howdy do ladies! I have been real busy with work lately and sleeping lol 

Mel your chart does look good to me.

Nise I wouldn't give up hope till AF shows. Hope she doesn't , doesn't she know shes needed on a broom near the moon or something someplace else around the 31st lol....


----------



## Nise

Thanks for your well wishes ladies and I'm glad to hear things are all going well for you. 

Bellamamma - Sounds like you're in for a fun time and an Italian Stallion toboot! Yeehaw.

Sunshine - I used the tesco's own brand. That's a nice temp rise for you this morning. 

Shawnie - Yeah, I guess there's always that glimmer of hope. The Witch is still not here yet. A bit of a record for me I normally average around a 24-26 day cycle. Today is CD27. Mind you FF didn't recommend testing until tomorrow based on a one off 16 day luteal phase I guess. I think 15dpo is a pretty much gonna tell the truth though.


----------



## Csunshine013

Nise said:


> Thanks for your well wishes ladies and I'm glad to hear things are all going well for you.
> 
> Bellamamma - Sounds like you're in for a fun time and an Italian Stallion toboot! Yeehaw.
> 
> Sunshine - I used the tesco's own brand. That's a nice temp rise for you this morning.
> 
> Shawnie - Yeah, I guess there's always that glimmer of hope. The Witch is still not here yet. A bit of a record for me I normally average around a 24-26 day cycle. Today is CD27. Mind you FF didn't recommend testing until tomorrow based on a one off 16 day luteal phase I guess. I think 15dpo is a pretty much gonna tell the truth though.

Nise is that a very sensitive one? I would say just go with flow and if af doesn't show then test again in a few days. 

I did have a bit of a nice temp rise but not reading too much into it. 

Have fun this weekend!


----------



## glitterqueen

Well ladies upadte on FS Visit!
OH has ok SA Yeah he basically said if I don't want to wait around and see if it happens naturally he recommended we do IVF as soon as. Cant get on NHs as I am 40 1 year waiting list for private at royal so my best bet is Origins private clinic. Told him bout Norway and he said he had no problems with that. So do I keep trying for a while or jump in - Help I knew this would happen but these docs are so matter of fact slightly brutal almost although he was really nice. Either way better start saving pennies-anyone any thoughts on Royal Or Origin(if anyone from Northern Ireland) Maybe Mrs R or crypto1976??


----------



## glitterqueen

Nise said:


> Thanks for your well wishes ladies and I'm glad to hear things are all going well for you.
> 
> Bellamamma - Sounds like you're in for a fun time and an Italian Stallion toboot! Yeehaw.
> 
> Sunshine - I used the tesco's own brand. That's a nice temp rise for you this morning.
> 
> Shawnie - Yeah, I guess there's always that glimmer of hope. The Witch is still not here yet. A bit of a record for me I normally average around a 24-26 day cycle. Today is CD27. Mind you FF didn't recommend testing until tomorrow based on a one off 16 day luteal phase I guess. I think 15dpo is a pretty much gonna tell the truth though.

Good luck have a great weekend x


----------



## bellamamma

Nise - just saw your FF today, and am so sorry she came :-(((
Do as I did, tip back some nice wine, enjoy the sunshine and enjoy Majorca!! 
October's our month!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Nise so sorry af showed but now go have a wonderful time with your girlfriends and maybe a nice vinno!

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing well!

Me well 8DPO @@'s tender and still have sore throat. So basically nothing new. LOL


----------



## vkj73

hi ladies!

so sorry about the news nise :hugs: 

just wanted to pop in and say hi.

cbfm is back at the low.

ridin' the tww train...


:dust:


----------



## meldmac

Csunshine: ooooh chart looking good! Fx'd that you caught that eggy!

Shawnie: Thanks! Nice to see you sweetie!

Nise: Sorry the witch got you! Kick her butt out the door asap! :hugs:

Well really trying not to ss or get my hopes up again this month but having a hard time at it. I know I'm only 8 dpo but really want to :test: yikes!


----------



## Mama4

Jus poppin in to say Hi everyone! Hope you are all having a nice weekend so far! FX for everyone who is near testing! Im sending you loads of babydust and super hopeful for your BFP's!!!!!! I am proud of myself for not testing yet this time. Im 13DPO, due for AF on Monday far as I can tell. Feeling crampy the last couple days and sore BB's come and go. Classic PMS symptoms for me, so no other symptom spotting going on. But hey, I know Im not out til AF shows her ugly face, so heres to hope! :hugs: to all my friends!!!!!!


----------



## bek74

Hi I am 35yrs and hubby is 44 and we are going through IVF to try and conceive bub number 4.


----------



## vkj73

Mama4 said:


> Jus poppin in to say Hi everyone! Hope you are all having a nice weekend so far! FX for everyone who is near testing! Im sending you loads of babydust and super hopeful for your BFP's!!!!!! I am proud of myself for not testing yet this time. Im 13DPO, due for AF on Monday far as I can tell. Feeling crampy the last couple days and sore BB's come and go. Classic PMS symptoms for me, so no other symptom spotting going on. But hey, I know Im not out til AF shows her ugly face, so heres to hope! :hugs: to all my friends!!!!!!

nice pma mama4 and welcome to the thread bek74 :hugs:

hope you all are having a lovely weekend :kiss:

:dust:


----------



## spencerbear

Sorry girls that i havent been arpund much recently. Trying to find somewhere to live 200 miles from where i am now and still work 30+ hours a week is really difficult. Doesnt seem to leave time for much else. 

I had 2 O days on my persona but we only managed to BD on the 2 second morning. So doubt we got that lucky, knowing my luck missed it by minutes lol so as of wednesday in the 2ww

How are you all? Doing well i hope!!

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## vkj73

spencerbear said:


> Sorry girls that i havent been arpund much recently. Trying to find somewhere to live 200 miles from where i am now and still work 30+ hours a week is really difficult. Doesnt seem to leave time for much else.
> 
> I had 2 O days on my persona but we only managed to BD on the 2 second morning. So doubt we got that lucky, knowing my luck missed it by minutes lol so as of wednesday in the 2ww
> 
> How are you all? Doing well i hope!!
> 
> :hugs::kiss:

good to see you back. sorry you have to deal with a move and work.
i'm in the midst of the 2ww. had a little bit of wine last night. trying to "let go" a little more (but not too much of course).

good luck with your move. big :hug: and :dust:


----------



## Nise

Hi Ladies. Hope all is going well especially for those nearing the end of the 2WW - I've got my fingers crossed for a few more bfp's from this thread. 

Welcome Bek14 and good luck with the IVF. Please keep us informed how it all goes.

So I had a lovely time in Majorca - and I've come back with a bump! Not the quite the kind of bump I was hoping for - but a good old mosquito bite that has swelled quite badly - had to take a antihistimine - hope that doesn't play havoc with the old EWCM. 

Was hot and we packed a lot in, including a bit of swimming in the med! Lovely. Am now on CD5 and rearing to go again. Have a Gyno appointment on Wednesday, so we'll see what he/she has to say about everything. 

PMA all round. :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello my lovelies! Oh have I missed you over the weekend. I had a lovely time with DH and DD. Between soccer and tearing out our kitchen I am truly showing my age today. LMAO

I got a new hairstyle on Friday and love it! It's kinda reddish brown on top and chocolate brown under the back. LOL I also got it cut in a reverse bob. It makes me look younger now if I could trick my body into feeling younger. LOL

Hope your all doing well Thursday if the witch hasn't shown is when I will be testing. LOL I don't want to get my hopes up just to be dashed so I might wait until Friday morning. :shrug:


----------



## Nise

Oooo, good luck for Thursday Sunshine. FX for you. Your new hairdo sounds lovely and I'm glad your pleased with it. I'm about as terrified of the hairdresser as I am of the Dentist!

So you're ripping out the kitchen too. We're moving our Kitchen to a larger room - I've spent the day sanding and painting the newly plastered ceiling with a emulsion and water mix - Bloody messy. OH wasn't particularly keen on my new look - Splattered in white paint, shower-cap and clear goggles. I told him it was my new ttc image and I was surprised he didn't find it sexy! :rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

Nise said:


> Oooo, good luck for Thursday Sunshine. FX for you. Your new hairdo sounds lovely and I'm glad your pleased with it. I'm about as terrified of the hairdresser as I am of the Dentist!
> 
> So you're ripping out the kitchen too. We're moving our Kitchen to a larger room - I've spent the day sanding and painting the newly plastered ceiling with a emulsion and water mix - Bloody messy. OH wasn't particularly keen on my new look - Splattered in white paint, shower-cap and clear goggles. I told him it was my new ttc image and I was surprised he didn't find it sexy! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:
You know maybe if he got his little soldiers some clear goggles they could find their way easier. LMAO I have a group of friends that dressed in white sweat suits with swim caps and goggles and they were the falopian tube swim team.... LMFAO :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Yes we are redoing our kitchen it's a bit outdated and yellow! YUCK It had yellow flooring and yellow walls :sick: So I picked a tan tile with a sage green paint. The living room is next and then the bathroom and then the nursery! That's how I have it planned anyhow. LOL It can be such a mess sometimes!

Good Luck


----------



## spencerbear

Good luck for thursday sunshine..... note to self must remember to log in thursday night 

I could do with a new hairstyle too but i get scared of doing it incase it turns out bad lol


----------



## Csunshine013

spencerbear said:


> Good luck for thursday sunshine..... note to self must remember to log in thursday night
> 
> I could do with a new hairstyle too but i get scared of doing it incase it turns out bad lol

Thanks spencerbear and yes it used to frieghten me to get a different hairstyle but it's only hair and with the prenatal vitamins I take it grows like weeds after a two week rain. LOL


----------



## vkj73

a quick hello ladies! sending you lots of pma and :dust: from california :kiss:


----------



## Csunshine013

vkj73 said:


> a quick hello ladies! sending you lots of pma and :dust: from california :kiss:

Wish you could send some of that sun from California to South Dakota we are getting slammed with rain and our crops really need to dry out. :thumbup:

Hello my lovely ladies hope your all well. 

AFM I am just playing the waiting game. 12 dpo and don't want to waste a test if I don't have to. $ really tight as DH hasn't worked this week and we are trying to reno our kitchen. He gets a lot done there, but pretty soon the $ is going to run out. Not much to report today not really feeling preggo so time will tell :shrug:


----------



## Nise

Can you send some to England too. It's been raining now for 2 days - boring!


----------



## Csunshine013

Nise said:


> Can you send some to England too. It's been raining now for 2 days - boring!

Be ready for a few more days of it as it just left here and is headed across the pond now. Sorry. :dohh:

The sun is out now but OMG is it cold outside!


----------



## shawnie

It's starting to cool down here but you all would consider that perfect weather.. We got drizzle the other day but it lasted 5 minutes if that. The evenings have been in the high 60's I am enjoying putting on the hoodies. I can't wait to start having a fire at night.


----------



## Csunshine013

shawnie said:


> It's starting to cool down here but you all would consider that perfect weather.. We got drizzle the other day but it lasted 5 minutes if that. The evenings have been in the high 60's I am enjoying putting on the hoodies. I can't wait to start having a fire at night.

That is so not far!!!:nope: Our low this week is 19 and the high is somewhere in the 40's :dohh: I need a warm vacation!

Hope you all are doing well! No rain today just cold. Other than that nothing new to report. I did test yesterday afternoon and got a bfn but it was diluted wee so not reading to much into it.:shrug:


----------



## shawnie

I spoke too soon lol was 56 lol I am so stoked that it's cooler I wont be getting that high electric bill for the window ac's and pool pump now. I don't know how i'd do in the snow it's been so long since I've lived in it as a kid.

My silly butt blew my nose too hard and ended up with a bloody nose arrrgh. LMAO


----------



## Csunshine013

shawnie said:


> I spoke too soon lol was 56 lol I am so stoked that it's cooler I wont be getting that high electric bill for the window ac's and pool pump now. I don't know how i'd do in the snow it's been so long since I've lived in it as a kid.
> 
> My silly butt blew my nose too hard and ended up with a bloody nose arrrgh. LMAO

I love the snow! It's just the wind and cold that I don't like. I live in north east South Dakota and we have had lots of snow the last few years so why should this year be any different.

DH and I put central air in our house last year right before the wedding thank goodness as I think we got married on the hottest Aug day there was. LOL So I know totally about the electric bills! Now we have the furnace going ours will be going up again. :cry:


----------



## Nise

Hello Ladies. Well I had a really horrid time at the Gyno's yesterday. It seems the doctor that went through my recent blood test results got an awful lot of things wrong - so It was not good news. I'm not going to rant on about here it's all in my journal. I'm feeling strong again today though.

Thanks for the Sunshine VKJ - it arrived this morning and boy did we need it. :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Well think I'm out ladies started to spot when I went to the loo noticed a small amount of red so on to next cycle. I don't know if I can do this much longer!:growlmad:

Nise will venture over to your journal and see how your getting along

Hello my other lovely ladies hope your all well!


----------



## Nise

Csunshine013 said:


> Well think I'm out ladies started to spot when I went to the loo noticed a small amount of red so on to next cycle. I don't know if I can do this much longer!:growlmad:
> 
> Nise will venture over to your journal and see how your getting along
> 
> Hello my other lovely ladies hope your all well!

Yeah, you can sweetie, you can do it for as long as it's gonna take. Here I'll hold the bike while you get on. :bike: What do you fancy the cross country cycle or the short circuit? :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Csunshine013 said:


> Well think I'm out ladies started to spot when I went to the loo noticed a small amount of red so on to next cycle. I don't know if I can do this much longer!:growlmad:
> 
> Nise will venture over to your journal and see how your getting along
> 
> Hello my other lovely ladies hope your all well!

Sunshine--don't you dare give up!! :hugs: Has she shown her full face yet or is it just spotting??


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Well think I'm out ladies started to spot when I went to the loo noticed a small amount of red so on to next cycle. I don't know if I can do this much longer!:growlmad:
> 
> Nise will venture over to your journal and see how your getting along
> 
> Hello my other lovely ladies hope your all well!
> 
> Sunshine--don't you dare give up!! :hugs: Has she shown her full face yet or is it just spotting??Click to expand...

Thanks Amos I am in a stage of confusion atm.....LMAO I went to loo thinking I would have to use a liner or something and checked my cp/cm again and nothing not a hint of red or nothing just creamy :shrug: So no haven't given up yet but not feeling to positive atm either.


----------



## Nise

Hey Amos. Good to see you, it's been a little quite round here recently. Thanks for your kind message on my journal. 
How's things with you? Was DH happy when you broke the news. Have you come back down to earth yet?


----------



## Amos2009

Csunshine013 said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Well think I'm out ladies started to spot when I went to the loo noticed a small amount of red so on to next cycle. I don't know if I can do this much longer!:growlmad:
> 
> Nise will venture over to your journal and see how your getting along
> 
> Hello my other lovely ladies hope your all well!
> 
> Sunshine--don't you dare give up!! :hugs: Has she shown her full face yet or is it just spotting??Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Amos I am in a stage of confusion atm.....LMAO I went to loo thinking I would have to use a liner or something and checked my cp/cm again and nothing not a hint of red or nothing just creamy :shrug: So no haven't given up yet but not feeling to positive atm either.Click to expand...

Confusion is ok- just don't give up!!! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Nise said:


> Hey Amos. Good to see you, it's been a little quite round here recently. Thanks for your kind message on my journal.
> How's things with you? Was DH happy when you broke the news. Have you come back down to earth yet?

Hi Hunny...I don't come around as much because I actually feel guilty sometimes posting here, but I miss you guys!!! Hubby is very excited, but cautious like I am! He had to go out of town again (damnit!) and I talked my doc into an early scan so he will miss my first scan again! Oh well- as long as everything is ok, I won't mind him missing it. 

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## spencerbear

Glad things are going well for you Amos. dont feel guilty for posting here...we love to hear from you.

sunshine..... im keeping my fingers crossed for you, that it was nothing and you get the result we all want. We are all here for you to talk to :hugs:


Me im sat surrounded by boxes, getting ready to leave in 2 weeks and the letting agent is taking their time confirming the house we want, typical. Oh why do people never call back when they say they will.

Other than that AF is due tuesday and with how crampy im feeling will probably arrive


----------



## Amos2009

spencerbear said:


> Glad things are going well for you Amos. dont feel guilty for posting here...we love to hear from you.
> 
> sunshine..... im keeping my fingers crossed for you, that it was nothing and you get the result we all want. We are all here for you to talk to :hugs:
> 
> 
> Me im sat surrounded by boxes, getting ready to leave in 2 weeks and the letting agent is taking their time confirming the house we want, typical. Oh why do people never call back when they say they will.
> 
> Other than that AF is due tuesday and with how crampy im feeling will probably arrive

Hi Spencer! Long time, no see!! Don't you know- when you are in a hurry to talk to someone, they take ages. And then those people that you never want to hear from, call you quickly!!! :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

spencerbear said:


> Glad things are going well for you Amos. dont feel guilty for posting here...we love to hear from you.
> 
> sunshine..... im keeping my fingers crossed for you, that it was nothing and you get the result we all want. We are all here for you to talk to :hugs:
> 
> 
> Me im sat surrounded by boxes, getting ready to leave in 2 weeks and the letting agent is taking their time confirming the house we want, typical. Oh why do people never call back when they say they will.
> 
> Other than that AF is due tuesday and with how crampy im feeling will probably arrive

Thanks Spencerbear! I just want to know either way so I can either move on or go the other way. It just really sucks not knowing.

Hey Amos don't feel guilty coming on here! I have been were you are and to tell you the truth I liked just hanging with the ttc group as they knew my story and the 1st tri ladies were all caught up in their own stuff.


----------



## Amos2009

So true Sunshine...I definitely feel more connected to you guys- guess cause I've been boring you with my stories for longer!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> So true Sunshine...I definitely feel more connected to you guys- guess cause I've been boring you with my stories for longer!!

If nothing else you can take our stories, ie my broken bed. LMAO back to the 1st tri and get a good laugh. LOL Your stories will never bore us! They are quite exciting. LOL and you thought you were out this month cause dsd was staying with you two. LMAO


----------



## Amos2009

Csunshine013 said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> So true Sunshine...I definitely feel more connected to you guys- guess cause I've been boring you with my stories for longer!!
> 
> If nothing else you can take our stories, ie my broken bed. LMAO back to the 1st tri and get a good laugh. LOL Your stories will never bore us! They are quite exciting. LOL and you thought you were out this month cause dsd was staying with you two. LMAOClick to expand...

I almost forgot about your broken bed!!! That was this past month right?? How funny would it be if that was the night you caught your eggy??? What a story!! 
And you are right...I was 100% sure that I wasn't even going to have sex, much less get knocked up!!


----------



## spencerbear

See we can all get a lovely surprise sometimes and have fun on the way lol

Was the broken bed really in the last month, feels like ages ago.

Anyway amos you have to stay and chat wiht us, cause you can brighten up my day when im feeling down

Hugs to you all, im going to try and get some sleep (not that it works much atm)

will try to stop by tomorrow


----------



## Amos2009

Aww thanks Spencer :hugs: 
And I am probably wrong about the bed- my brain is mush lately!


----------



## shawnie

awwws so much love today, group HUGS =)))


----------



## Amos2009

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:hugs::hugs::hugs:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> So true Sunshine...I definitely feel more connected to you guys- guess cause I've been boring you with my stories for longer!!
> 
> If nothing else you can take our stories, ie my broken bed. LMAO back to the 1st tri and get a good laugh. LOL Your stories will never bore us! They are quite exciting. LOL and you thought you were out this month cause dsd was staying with you two. LMAOClick to expand...
> 
> I almost forgot about your broken bed!!! That was this past month right?? How funny would it be if that was the night you caught your eggy??? What a story!!
> And you are right...I was 100% sure that I wasn't even going to have sex, much less get knocked up!!Click to expand...

Yes it was just this past cycle :rofl::rofl::rofl:

The other night DH was feeling a little frisky and DD had a friend over so we decided to go downstairs and have a little fun in the guest room, OMG when we finished DH said and I quote "We could hump forever on that bed" 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I should be :blush: but I'm not :haha:


----------



## Amos2009

HAHAHAHA Sunshine!!! Tell him you might have to take him up on that next month if you don't get your BFP this month!!!


----------



## vkj73

Nise said:


> Hello Ladies. Well I had a really horrid time at the Gyno's yesterday. It seems the doctor that went through my recent blood test results got an awful lot of things wrong - so It was not good news. I'm not going to rant on about here it's all in my journal. *I'm feeling strong again today though.*
> 
> Thanks for the Sunshine VKJ - it arrived this morning and boy did we need it. :hugs:

yeah for the sunshine (inside and out). here's some more for all the girls!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## spencerbear

:rofl: @sunshine

How is everyone today?

All is good here. Off to work in a little bit. Friday evening delivery, busiest night of the week and the schedule us a huge delivery. Just got to love people in theor offices :growlmad:


----------



## bellamamma

Well, I was right, I am ovulating early!! Wedn (tmi) I was soooo wet  and of course it was the eve I was meeting friends for dinner, but even so, after, got my man to dance (thank god) cuz today bought a cbfm and it's a big smiley face! Better BD tonight again...
advice - does the smiley mean it's already over (the O), or coming soon?? how much BD is advised after smiley?? thanks!


----------



## Csunshine013

Bella I don't use CBFM so sorry I can't help you with that.

Alright ladies AF showed so officially on to next cycle! She was real sneaky this time. Nothing then WHAM here I am!!! :growlmad: Ok so have decided it's not the end of the world and I have this coming cycle so we are going to have reinforce the bed again. :rofl::rofl: I have to go out of town next Wednesday through Friday but will be home Friday to replenish those soldiers of his! Then I will be getting me some booty everyday! I just have to talk DH into it. LOL

Hope your all doing well! Will stop back by and see what's up!:hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Well, chicks, looks like I will be back over here pretty soon...My scan did not go well today, so, hope you will take me back with open arms!! :hugs:


----------



## LadyK

Amos2009 said:


> Well, chicks, looks like I will be back over here pretty soon...My scan did not go well today, so, hope you will take me back with open arms!! :hugs:

Sorry to hear that I hope everything works out OK. :hugs:


----------



## LadyK

bellamamma said:


> Well, I was right, I am ovulating early!! Wedn (tmi) I was soooo wet  and of course it was the eve I was meeting friends for dinner, but even so, after, got my man to dance (thank god) cuz today bought a cbfm and it's a big smiley face! Better BD tonight again...
> advice - does the smiley mean it's already over (the O), or coming soon?? how much BD is advised after smiley?? thanks!

Have you got the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor? As that gives Lows, Highs and Peaks not smiley faces? Or is it the ovulation detector (or whatever its called)? I use the CBFM but not the other kind. My understanding is that the smiley face means it has registered your surge so you are _about _to ovulate probably in the next 24-36 hours. So start BD'ing! It should tell you on the instructions?


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> Well, chicks, looks like I will be back over here pretty soon...My scan did not go well today, so, hope you will take me back with open arms!! :hugs:

Amos don't you dare give up! I wont let you! I will always except you with open arms :hugs: Let us know how your getting along.


----------



## Mama4

Amos2009 said:


> Well, chicks, looks like I will be back over here pretty soon...My scan did not go well today, so, hope you will take me back with open arms!! :hugs:

What the hell??? Amos are you ok? What news did you get????????


----------



## bellamamma

Amos, I'm so sorry to hear that, hope you're ok! Thinking of you, and we want you to stay with us forever, in any case!! :hugs:


----------



## bellamamma

LadyK said:


> bellamamma said:
> 
> 
> Well, I was right, I am ovulating early!! Wedn (tmi) I was soooo wet  and of course it was the eve I was meeting friends for dinner, but even so, after, got my man to dance (thank god) cuz today bought a cbfm and it's a big smiley face! Better BD tonight again...
> advice - does the smiley mean it's already over (the O), or coming soon?? how much BD is advised after smiley?? thanks!
> 
> Have you got the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor? As that gives Lows, Highs and Peaks not smiley faces? Or is it the ovulation detector (or whatever its called)? I use the CBFM but not the other kind. My understanding is that the smiley face means it has registered your surge so you are _about _to ovulate probably in the next 24-36 hours. So start BD'ing! It should tell you on the instructions?Click to expand...

Thanks! I have the other kind, but the instructions are in italian and while I can understand most of it, it was a little confusing on that point!! So, dtd and will do so again! :thumbup:


----------



## Amos2009

Mama4 said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Well, chicks, looks like I will be back over here pretty soon...My scan did not go well today, so, hope you will take me back with open arms!! :hugs:
> 
> What the hell??? Amos are you ok? What news did you get????????Click to expand...

Love your new pic by the way!! 

I went for my scan this morning, and they couldn't see the fetal pole or baby...just the sac. But I have to go back Tuesday for another ultrasound. I am trying to stay positive, but it's just so eerily similar to last time. 

Thanks Bella- maybe I'm just meant to stay with you ladies so we can all move to first tri TOGETHER!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mama4

Aw, Amos, Im so sorry you are having to deal with that worry! I reaaaaally hope that things are going to be just fine! Have you talked to your DH about it yet? I've got my fingers, toes, legs, arms, eyes....everything crossed for you girl! Hang in there.....:hugs2:


----------



## Csunshine013

What Mamma said! We're all here for you! Hope it works out and it's just too early to see the pole!:hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks ladies...Mama- no I haven't told DH yet- he would have no clue of what a fetal pole even is, so what's the point?? :rofl::rofl:

Sunshine- I love your new siggy...I might have to steal it :flasher:


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> Thanks ladies...Mama- no I haven't told DH yet- he would have no clue of what a fetal pole even is, so what's the point?? :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Sunshine- I love your new siggy...I might have to steal it :flasher:

You can have anything I have! I would give it freely! Don't get to upset or worry to much yet as you don't have an answer yet. :nope::hugs:


----------



## meldmac

So sorry I haven't been around my lovely ladies :hugs:

Been feeling a bit down so not coming on very much.

Sunshine: Yay PMA!!

Amos: sweetie whatever happens we are here for you. I got everything crossed for you that it is going to be ok. :hugs:

shawnie: hope you are feeling well!

spencerbear: how are you doing sweetie?

Hope everyone else is doing well. Lots of :dust: to you all!

Well the :witch: has left the building so I'm getting ready to :sex: with hubby. Might get some practice runs in too! :rofl:


----------



## spencerbear

Hi mel

:hugs: to you cause your feeling down. Hope you start to feel a bit better soon.

Im doing ok AF due in 3 days, really think she coming :cry: 

Less than 2 weeks now until i move now, getting really excited. Missing my little girl lots, hate being away from her. Still it will be all over really soon. But then ill be offline for a few weeks while we sort out the broadband etc.... lol could really do with a text buddy to keep me updated. Think i will get withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Nise

Amos, I'm so sorry you're going through this. I know nothing I can say really helps but I'm rooting for you as is everybody else here and wishing you lots of strength at this time. This is your home always. xx


----------



## bellamamma

Good morning here in Europe, and night to those stateside...so how is everyone?? Hope well!
I'm a few days post O, FF's got me at 4 but I didn't have my +opk till cd12 so how is that possible?? I'm saying 2 days post, putting O cd13, we'll see what happens with temps...At least it gave me a "good" BD rating! That cracked me up! Anyone else newly O'ed? The good thing is, I feel really relaxed, let's hope it continues. Am busy with work so the 2ww should go fast. I teach english to kids after school, and just started in the mornings at a daycare! 2 and 3 year olds, so they've got me running, no time to ss with them! heehee
Amos, thinking about you...


----------



## meldmac

How are my lovely ladies today??

Kind of feel in limbo right now. Not sure when I'm going to "O" this month as my cycles are still all over the place since I gave birth to my angel. Hope they sort out soon. We're going to try and make a good go at it this month and :sex: every other day and see if that works. We started yesterday :thumbup:

Amos: how are you doing sweetie?

Spencerbear: tell that :witch: she's not welcome in your house!!

Nise: how are you?

bella: good luck to you this cycle!!


----------



## Nise

Afternoon Ladies, just taking a quick lunch time break from my DIY so thought I'd pop in and see my buddies. Hope you all had a lovely weekend.

Sunshine - Yay for your PMA - go get that bed reinforced :rofl:

Amos - Hang in there, hun. Got it all crossed for you.

Spencerbear - I went out Friday night to a Rock venue. Saw the Witch with my own eyes, hanging by the neck flanked by skeletons. 

Bellamamma - My book arrived from Amazon finally, Gonna read up and share what I can. Gonna take a while coz it's huge!!!

Mel - :hugs: Sorry you've been feeling down, I'm sure your cycles will settle soon. Hope you had a nice Thanksgiving yesterday. As for me, well I'm on a quest to bring down my FSH levels and prove the Western Doctors wrong! Just started Acupuncture and going for Chinese herbs too. Western Docs say my best option following a blood test and a quick glance at my age. is IVF with doner egg. I say not! 

See you all later. :happydance:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome Doodar! 

Amos your in my thoughts and prayers! Hoping for good news :hugs:

Nise hope your having a wonderful Monday!

Meld your plan sounds wonderful and remember we're all with you on this so don't feel alone! :hugs:

Spencerbear oh how wonderful a new place! Hope the move goes smooth!

Bellamamma your job sounds lovely and keeps you busy too! 

Me CD4 and just hanging in there. I had a massive migraine this weekend and spent most of my time in bed. I did take DD to a parade and she got lots of candy and saw some beautiful floats! 

Hope you all had a wonderful weekend will check back later and see what's new.:hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Can I join too??
-I have said hi on a few of the other 'older mum' type threads but seem to have missed this one.

So Hi all the old fossils :wave:

I am Donna 36, DH 34, 3 x children already DD 15, DS x2 12 and 7
diagnosed PCOS in 2001
First month ttc baby number 4, first 2ww, going ever so slightly mad with SS.:wacko:

Good luck everyone with ttc
Amos, hope everything works out -it's still early days - fingers crossed for your sticky bean. :hugs:

Baby dust to everyone by the tonne
:dust::dust:

xx:hug:


----------



## spencerbear

Amos thinking of you babe :hugs: hope all is well tomorrow.

Omg all i did was press a button type that message, my son spoke to me and now i cant remembe anything else i wanted to say :rofl:

big :hugs: to the rest of you. Ill try again properly tomorrow lol

Pray that horrible old hag keeps away from me tomorrow


----------



## Csunshine013

wannabubba#4 said:


> Hi Can I join too??
> -I have said hi on a few of the other 'older mum' type threads but seem to have missed this one.
> 
> So Hi all the old fossils :wave:
> 
> I am Donna 36, DH 34, 3 x children already DD 15, DS x2 12 and 7
> diagnosed PCOS in 2001
> First month ttc baby number 4, first 2ww, going ever so slightly mad with SS.:wacko:
> 
> Good luck everyone with ttc
> Amos, hope everything works out -it's still early days - fingers crossed for your sticky bean. :hugs:
> 
> Baby dust to everyone by the tonne
> :dust::dust:
> 
> xx:hug:

Welcome wannabubba hope your stay is here is short and you get you BFP!

SS can drive us all really mad! :wacko: hope it goes by quickly!

Spencerbear know exactly what you mean about being distracted and not remembering crap! Hope the witch stays away for the next nine months!


----------



## Nise

Yeah, Spencerbear, me too. I do that all the time - must be my age :rofl:

Welcome Doodar - love the name! 33years Young, hun. Nothing old about that.

And Welcome also to Wannabubba 

Hope your stays are short and sweet. 

I actually knuckled down and got quite a lot done today and was very strict with myself re coming on here. New Kitchen a good step closer to being ready for Christmas! Sanding complete, Final wall stripped of old paper, On the ttc - Not done opk's this month so no idea what's really happening. Have lower back ache, arm ache and felt sick (with hunger) but pretty sure these are DIY symptoms since I don't think I've quite O'd yet :rofl:

Going for the every other day so - BD - Check then DP took me out to dinner coz it was pretty late by the time I'd finished all that! :hugs:

See you tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## vkj73

hello to the young set :winkwink:

welcome to all the new girls :hugs:

i'm so close to testing (this sat). on the fence about any possible symptoms.

would make a lovely 40th bday present for my dh. 

:dust: for you all!!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Good day all my lovely ladies!!!!

Hope your having a lovely day!

Amos your on my mind please let us know how your getting along. :hugs:

vkj hope you caught your eggy this cycle! What a wonderful present!

Nise I only temp as the opk's are crap and I have only ever gotten one possitive hope your symptoms are pg ones!

Me nothing new to report. Snow is on it's way here. :dohh:


----------



## shawnie

Mornin ladies and welcome to the newcomers.... Hope all is well for today.. Big hugs to all.

I woke at 3 am to the power going off on my whole block. It was only for 10 minutes but seemed like forever. We had some rain all morning. Seems to have stopped for now. We need the rain bad so I am not going to complain.

Felt like crap lastnight but feel real good so far this morning. I am not hungry which is odd for me. Maybe I'm scared to eat and feel sick again lol

Amos, is your scan this Thursday? I am having brain farts lately and forget things...


----------



## Amos2009

Hi wonderful chicas!! 
Sunshine- SNOW??? Wow....just send us some cooler weather and I will be happy!!!!

Shawnie- my scan was today. A little progress from Friday so that is positive-the yolk sac finally showed it's face today, but still no fetal pole yet. They decided to finally test my HCG levels...(what a novel idea huh) so I will know more Thursday when I get the results. Praying I just have a slow grower here!!

VK- fingers crossed for you! Will you be able to hold out til Saturday???

Nise- so proud of you for knuckling down and getting some work done...now, tell me how to do that??!! :haha:

Spencer- please tell me no AF yet????

Wannabubba- thanks for your well wishes!

Mel- how are you hunni???

Where's Bellamamma??


----------



## bellamamma

I'm right here Amos, and happy to hear your news, it's just a slow grower! Can't believe they are just checking your HCG - what's up with that??

I'm good, just floating through the 2ww, very relaxed like (now at least), 3 dpo!! easy to say now huh?! Taking some chinese herbs that are supposed to help fertility and all, esp my liver, they taste like celery seeds so it's not so bad!

Sounds like everyone's got PMA, let's keep it up gang! (cheerleader dance)


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> Hi wonderful chicas!!
> Sunshine- SNOW??? Wow....just send us some cooler weather and I will be happy!!!!
> 
> Shawnie- my scan was today. A little progress from Friday so that is positive-the yolk sac finally showed it's face today, but still no fetal pole yet. They decided to finally test my HCG levels...(what a novel idea huh) so I will know more Thursday when I get the results. Praying I just have a slow grower here!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Oh Amos so glad to hear that! I have heard so much bad news lately that I was just praying very hard for you and LO!!! You will have to update us on your levels!
> 
> I would so love to send you some cooler weather! Our pheasant season opens this weekend and the out of state hunters are not going to be pleased as the crops are still in the fields as we didn't get a very warm growing season this year and it's been really wet and they couldn't get the combines in the fields to harvest yet and the stocks of corn are mega tall! I guess we'll have very fat pheasants next year and most will make it through the winter cause they are very well fed! LOL


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Doodar I love your christmas ticker - and Santa -I want a sticky baby bean for my Christmas too please, I would love to add 'and the bump' onto all my christmas cards this year and watch the faces of my family as the penny drops lol

Thanks for the lovely warm welcome ladies xx


----------



## spencerbear

well girls......no sign of AF yet but at the moment the least of my problems.

Stupid here decided it might be a good idea to fall from top to bottom of my stairs. Trip to hospital and xrays later, there is luckily no break but i do have a huge lump and im now on crutches about a week before moving with a ton of work to do.

Im in so much pain at the moment.

Amos- Glad to hear it was better news for you today, fingers crossed everything is good on thursday too :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

spencerbear said:


> well girls......no sign of AF yet but at the moment the least of my problems.
> 
> Stupid here decided it might be a good idea to fall from top to bottom of my stairs. Trip to hospital and xrays later, there is luckily no break but i do have a huge lump and im now on crutches about a week before moving with a ton of work to do.
> 
> Im in so much pain at the moment.
> 
> Amos- Glad to hear it was better news for you today, fingers crossed everything is good on thursday too :hugs:

Oh hun take care of yourself and crutches :dohh: so sorry your hurt! Hope you get feeling better soon!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Nise

Evening ladies. Continued on with DIY - Progress today includes Coving - my ceiling is becoming a thing of beauty. All this work really keeps my mind off ttc as well - just wish it didn't make me ache so. That's what happens when you're a short arse - I still have to work at arms length even when I'm on the top of the ladder!!!

Amos - So relieved to hear your news - got it all crossed for Thursday. Positive thinking, hun. What scan was this? The 12 week one?

Spencerbear - Hope you heal quickly, hun - That's a bit shocking, still there's always a positive side. It's a shit hot way of getting out of lugging the larger items around on move day. Take it easy.

Ooo, VKJ and Doodar - Test buddies for Saturday - Bring on the BFP's.

Sunshine - Happy CD5 tomorrow. Better get the snow boots ready.

Bellamamma - Am distraught to hear that your chinese herbs taste like Celery seeds - I hate celery with a passion! I was gonna brave the herbs in infusion style, but maybe I'll get them capsulated, costs a little more but a few extra pounds might be worth it :rofl:

Hope you all have a good day tomorrow - Will probably get on a bit more tomorrow as I will be painting and having to take long breaks while I wait for stuff to dry - Yay.


----------



## vkj73

doodar...meet me back here on sat. with a :bfp:??? perfect.

amos, thinking of you dear :kiss: slow and steady wins the race :thumbup:

spencerbear, i hope the pain is easing off a bit.

nise, csunshine, wannabubba, bellamama and shawine...always a pleasure to see you on here!

and to all the ladies, new or veterans, sending you loads and loads of 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## meldmac

Amos: I'm doing ok sweetie....hoping everything is well with you and this is a stickie bean. :hugs:

Nise: You have way more ambition than I do!!

vk and doodar: good luck hope you both get your :bfp: lots of :dust: to you.

spencer: sweetie be careful!!! Hope you are healed up soon! :hugs:

wannabubba#4: how are you??

Sunshine: When are you going to jump on your OH??? Glad we are cycle buddies again!!

Well I'm beat tonight sorry if I've missed anyone! Been up since 3 am and feel a little bit like a zombie. Still want to see if hubby is up for a bit of :sex: tonight to get a good start on the month.


----------



## spencerbear

ok so slept horribly and foot is throbbing but now so is the rest of me. Still at least im now the colours of a rainbow :rofl:

AF hasnt shown yet. I can nomally set my watch by it but im wondering if my chemical last month might of disrupted it. If it hasnt shown this time next week then i will test then.


----------



## spencerbear

Lol forgot to say

Mel and Csunshine have fun but Csunshine dont forget to reinforce the bed lol

Vk and doodar good luck for the testing hope you both get your BFP


----------



## bellamamma

Nise said:


> Bellamamma - Am distraught to hear that your chinese herbs taste like Celery seeds - I hate celery with a passion! I was gonna brave the herbs in infusion style, but maybe I'll get them capsulated, costs a little more but a few extra pounds might be worth it :rofl:

Oh no!! Well, you might be on different ones, mine are called Suan Zao Ren Tang Pian! Apparently they're for my liver, which then assists my uterus, cool how that works! She's starting me off on these and if they don't do the trick will give me the super dooper fertility infusions (mud tasting), so hope these work!! If I were you...incapsulate!

Everyone else...big day on saturday! Hope to hear about some BFP's!! Welcome to the new oldies, and to the old oldies, rock on!:winkwink:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi everyone

Meldmac- I am really positive today thanks, on CD2 and cant wait for the witch to beat it so we can get started again lol. PMA and Baby dust to everyone. 

Vkj and Doodar - Everything crossed for you both, really hope you get your BFP's 

Spencerbear -OMG are you okay? you poor thing. What a fright you must have got.

Nise -Just think how beautiful everything is gonna be, for the arrival of your BFP and then your lil bundle

Everyone else, hope you are all well, and babydust to the ttcers, stickydust to the lucky BFP -ers, and hugs to everyone 
xx


----------



## spencerbear

Well thats it all over for me this month, AF has just arrived.....

Onto next month


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## vkj73

hello ladies!

i just love this freakin' thread. cheers me right up...not that i was down, but lifts the spirits a little after a long day. :hug:

so sorry spencerbear that she showed up :hugs: i'm sending you lots of pma!

wannabubba, you're super inspiring. great outlook on things.

bellamama, love the "rock on!" 

meldmac, hope you got some :sleep:

doodar, here's to saturday :thumbup:

nise, amos...how you girls doin'?


----------



## spencerbear

I agree with vk...........i love this thread to, even if i only have a few mins o log on this is the one i always visit.

Dont think its such a bad thing the witch got me, as i was worried after falling so badly. Plus all the moving that needs doing. Not that im doing it now lol

Im doing ok, bit of pain but nothing painkillers wont get rid of. The worst is seeing what needs doing and not being able to do it.

Amos - cant wait to find out ho9w your doing!!!!

hugs to evryone else 

Im sure ill be back later, as not much else to do


----------



## Nise

Hi ladies. I just thought I'd let you know about The Fertility Show 2009 that is being held in Olympia 2 (London) in November. I had no idea there was such a thing I generally just go to the ideal home exhibition! lol. But someone just sent me an e-mail about it so I thought I'd pass the info on. Anyway, you can check it out for yourselves at www.fertilityshow.co.uk. 

Hope everyone is doing good today. I'm still in DIY hell. But getting there.


----------



## Amos2009

Hello my favorite ladies.....I am doing ok. Just trying to work and boy is it hard when you are doing nothing but reading babyandbump.com!! I seriously think I have an addiction!
Waiting on the nurse to call me back to see if I can either have my 2nd set of bloods or another ultrasound anytime soon. My hcg level was 10,410 but they still couldn't see anything but the yolk sac- so that worries me somewhat. 
Anyway- Spencer- sorry the old hag got ya :(
Nise- get back to work!!!
So who is getting close to testing???


----------



## Mama4

HI everyone! Glad to hear everyone is doing ok...
If the witch got you, sorry - but here's to the next cycle! If you are near testing, I've got my FX for you big time! 

Amos2009 - glad your count was up high, and I sure hope things continue to go up and up and up from here! Im certain things are gonna be ok!

AF got me Tuesday, but that was ok. My last cycle was looooonger than usual and Im not certain what day I finally did ovulate! haha! But im just so happy to be on to a new cycle I could scream. Im CD3 and bored to death with that already! haha! Waiting on the stupid witch to move on out so the DH and I can get busy like bunnies again! :happydance:

Big love to all of you! :hugs:


----------



## vkj73

amos, sending you tons of pma!!!!

i'm testing this saturday.:test:

i seriously can't tell either way. af, pg, af, pg???? crazy times over here.

lots of love my golden girls. 

:hugs: & :kiss:


----------



## spencerbear

vkj73 said:


> amos, sending you tons of pma!!!!
> 
> i'm testing this saturday.:test:
> 
> i seriously can't tell either way. af, pg, af, pg???? crazy times over here.
> 
> lots of love my golden girls.
> 
> :hugs: & :kiss:

Keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## bellamamma

yah Vkg, best of luck!! let us know asap!
Amos, your numbers are good! let's think positive positive positive!
afer's - sorry but what PMA! Even with the witch, way to go! I find that really hard to do!
I know I missed some ladies, hope everyone's good!
I'm 6dpo and already getting usual PMS!! whatssup with that?? I've got that weird too many sit-up stomach, break outs and mood SWINGS...poor DP and it's his BDay today! I'll try really really hard to be a good girl! well, am trying to stay positive as it's my first month on the chinese herbs..they need a chance to work right?! Question - anyone else have post ovulation diuresis?? I've peed an amazing number of times in the last 2 days, it's way too early to be from a pg, so it must be something else, anyone??
And now, I'm going to issue an order - we NEED another BFP on this oldie goldie thread - we have the experience, the know-how and the patience, so let's get to work girls!


----------



## meldmac

Amos: :hugs: I'm sure everything will be fine sweetie!! 

bella: fx'd that this is your month!! :dust:

vkj: hope you get a :bfp: sending you lots of :dust:

spencer: how are you hon? :hugs:

Mama4: Sorry about the :witch: getting you! Tell her to get lost!!

Nise: How are you hun? :hugs:

Sorry if I've missed anyone sending you all :hugs: and :dust:

Blah feel like crap today. Stayed home from work cause I was sick in the night :sick: Think it was something I ate. I think this is not going to be my month at all as we didn't get to :sex: last night going to try and get some in tonight and tomorrow in case I "O" on day 11 like last month. Not much PMA right now I'm afraid. Feel so down today just want to crawl into a ball and :cry:


----------



## Mama4

Ah Meldmac...Im awfully sorry you are feeling so low...I get that way myself sometimes...I sure you hope you get to feeling better. Im sending you LOADS of PMA and hugs!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Nise

Evening all!

Meldmac - I'm good hun, thanks for asking. I'm sorry your feeling ill, though. I hate being sick and why does it always come on at night? I hope you feel better really soon. :flower:

Bellamamma - I can't help you with the post O diureses I tend to get this post AF! 

VKJ - Oooo, how exciting, Good luck for tomorrows test :dust: I'll be checking in. 

Spencer & Sunshine. Hope all is well with you girls - gearing up again for the big egg hunt. I'm thinking of getting DP to hide lots of chocolate ones around the garden - I'm sure that would be more fun!

Amos - Hope you okay, hun. Thinking of you.

Mama4 - :hugs:

Me. Well I got my crosshairs this morning, but they are dotted ones. I reckon this is down to EWCM disappearing. I'm just hoping the temps stay elevated and rise some more. Kitchen is almost ready for cabinets. 

lots of love x


----------



## vkj73

hi girls,

wondering...should i test tonight at midnight when it's officially saturday, or should i wait 'til i wake up?
:shrug:


----------



## Nise

When you wake up with FMU. FX for you and Doodar too.


----------



## bellamamma

oh I'm so confused...advice, advice!!
so, this morning after we fooled around, there was some pink mixed in..(tmi but how else can I explain it?!) with the semen!! I'm only 7dpo! why oh why is it doing this so soon, it usually happens closer to AF, but now?!? Plus, look at my temps, they're great!
someone please console me...


----------



## spencerbear

Hi all

Mel - hope your feeling better soon :hugs:

Nise - must be nice seeing your kitchen progressing the way you want it 

Vk and doodar - Cant wait for the results of those tests

To everyone else, enjoy your weekend. Its such a lovely sunny day here, well atm anyway

Im off out with my mum today, first time since my fall. She has hired a wheelchair to push me round some shops, cause there is no way id manage on crutches with my hips pmsl i sound really old there.

Anyway enjoy your day girls and ill be back later for updates


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## meldmac

Spencer: have a lovely day with your mom. I'm envious, my mom lives 2500 miles away.

Doodar sorry for your :bfn: but not over till the :witch: comes.

bella: Not sure what the spotting is but could be a good sign!

Well I think I "O" yesterday and we managed to get some :sex: in but going to try and get some in today too just in case the dip yesterday wasn't an O dip. Feeling a bit better today, but still down just wish it would happen for us soon. Having bad empty arms syndrome right now. I know it wont replace Devin but it will give me something to look forward to (or obsess over not sure which).

:dust: and :hugs: to you all.


----------



## vkj73

well ladies...i got a strong + on the test this morning.

i feel hesitant even typing it. almost nervous.

sending everyone tons of :dust:

i think i'm a little speechless right now.

:shy:


----------



## shawnie

YAY Vkj!!!! That's wonderful!


----------



## meldmac

vkj: OMG congrats sweetie!! :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Amos2009

OMG VK!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! So excited for you!!! 
Sorry ladies I have not been on very much this weekend....just been relaxing and watching some football. 
Fingers crossed for some more BFP's soon!!!


----------



## Nise

:yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee: Fantastic news VKJ, I'm delighted for you. Congratulations. :wohoo:


----------



## Nise

Awe, Doodar I'm sorry you didn't get the news you were hoping for this morning. Can't count yourself out though till the old hag flies in proper like! Hope she stays away. :af::af::af::af:


----------



## vkj73

thanks girls. you all are the best :hugs:

how you doin' doodar? another test? af?

i hope she doesn't even come near your radar.

to all the girls, best wishes to you too!!!!

it can be done over 30+ what do you know???
:hugs: & :kiss:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations Vk im so ecited for you.

Ah Doodar shame it wasnt your BFP but there is still a chance for you yet....

Mel - :hugs: and :kiss: for you and hope it helps a bit with the PMA

Was a bit wierd being pushed round the shops today but still enjoyed it. Saw the most gorgeous ragdoll for my rebecca, think i might get mum to get it for her as an xmas present. 

AF has left again and i will be moved just before O, so assuming we arent too exhausted, might get lucky this month. 

Night girls be back tomorrow x


----------



## bellamamma

vkj73 said:


> well ladies...i got a strong + on the test this morning.
> 
> i feel hesitant even typing it. almost nervous.
> 
> sending everyone tons of :dust:
> 
> i think i'm a little speechless right now.
> 
> :shy:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
well, somebody followed my orders! good job! I'm sure I'll be nervous to when it happens, it's normal! :flower:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Nise

Awe Doodar, sorry to hear that hun. Good luck with the next cycle.


----------



## meldmac

Sorry the :witch: got you hon.

Really down right now not sure why just feeling so low. Missing my angel tons too. Not feeling very good at all about ttc right now.


----------



## bellamamma

Mel so sorry about how you're feeling, it must be very hard. Don't push yourself to do anything, just take the time you need to grieve and the decisions about when and how to continue with ttc will come! Thinking about you sweetie, lots of hugs!


----------



## Nise

meldmac said:


> Sorry the :witch: got you hon.
> 
> Really down right now not sure why just feeling so low. Missing my angel tons too. Not feeling very good at all about ttc right now.

Awe, Mel so sorry you are feeling down, I wish there was something I could say that would make it all just go away - It takes time to heal, lovely. It's not just about the body - grief is in the heart and mind and they are the hardest to repair. I wish you lots of strength :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Meld so sorry that your down! Here is a great big :hugs: hope you feel better soon!

Congratulations VKJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOO HOOO!

To my other lovely ladies so I have neglected you the past 6 days been out of town and then started the reno's on my kitchen! :happydance: I painted it this weekend so now DH can put our new ceramic tile down and then new dishwasher and cabinets! One room at a time. LOL It seems to take forever! Making my way to the livingroom next week but that's just paint! I painted my kitchen a lite sage green color beautiful but I guess anything would be better than ugly yellow!

afm I think I am 1dpo so fxd that we caught our eggy! Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well!


----------



## meldmac

Thanks ladies you really do make me feel better!

How is everyone else?

Sunshine: glad to see you back sweetie and your reno's sound really nice!! You'll have to share pics when you're done!! Hope we both caught the eggy this month!! It would be so cool if we all got our :bfp: this month!!

So thought I had O'd a couple of days ago but now I'm not so sure since I took a temp dip this morning and having pains in my left side. I normally don't get O pains but it could be. How bad is O pains normally for the ladies that get them? These ones are pretty bad.


----------



## Amos2009

Mel- sorry you are having a rough go at it these days :( When I ovulate, I would have pretty severe pains and it was always on my left side...didn't last forever but wow- I knew they were happening!

Well, ladies, this time tomorrow I will know if I will be back with you. My bleeding has now turned bright red and I am getting ready to fill up a pad :cry: I already know what is happnening, but the ultrasound will tell me for sure. 

On the bright side, I will be back with my Golden Girls :hugs:


----------



## meldmac

Amos sweetie I'm in tears for you. I hope it's not what you think it is and I'm crossing everything for you. :hugs:


----------



## vkj73

good to hear you're feeling better mel.

amos, my thoughts are with you love. :hug:

:dust: and :hugs: to you all!!!


----------



## bellamamma

Ahhh Amos, I'm so sorry hun! I know you're a very practical woman and always look at the bright side, but remember it's ok to grieve and feel like sh%t for awhile! Can the docs at least give you some insight into why this happens to you? Anyway, we are always here for you when you need to scream, cry, bitch or just talk, you're in my thoughts, big hug!


----------



## Nise

Oh no, Amos so sorry, you must be going through hell - sending positive thoughts your way and hoping tomorrows scan will tell a different story. Much strength to you hun. :hug:


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos oh hun :hugs: I pray that you will be alright! Let me know what I can do. I know it's hard but we are all here for you when your ready to come back!:hugs:


----------



## spencerbear

Oh Amos

Really hoping its not what you think it is. Will be thinking of you.
Take care :hugs: and :kiss::kiss:


----------



## Amos2009

Well golden girls, I am back :( Ultrasound today confirmed baby is gone...I was given the option of D&C, natural or medication so at this point I have chosen natural. Anyway- don't want to bring you girls down so I will shut up talking about that. Hubby and I have decided to wait til after the first of the year to start trying again, but I am going to hang out with you guys on this forum if you don't mind....

How is everyone???


----------



## meldmac

Amos: Sweetie you can talk to us about anything. :hugs: You can hang out with us anytime you want to and talk about anything I don't mind and I'm sure the other lovely ladies wont either.

I'm doing ok today pains from yesterday are gone so think they were O pains for sure. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. :hugs: and :dust: to you all.


----------



## spencerbear

Of course your hanging out with us, we wouldnt have it any other way.

So sorry Amos, wish i could say or do more.....

Sening you loads of :hugs: and :kiss:


----------



## spencerbear

Right girls, the big move is tomorrow. Well half of it anyway. Im out of my house tomorrow but there has been a week delay on movig into the new house, typical really. Time to move in with MIL, for the week. Its a goo job we get on lol

Downside means dont think ill be able to get online much, if at all.

Take care x


----------



## Nise

Welcome back Amos - Though I really wish it wasn't so. Your positive approach is very commendable and I will have everything crossed for you when you decide the time is right to try again. 

Spencerbear - Good luck with the move - what a pain having to make a weeks pit stop at the mil. Though it is good you get on, so hopefully it will pass quickly. 

Sunshine - How is the kitchen coming on - I am still plugging away at mine - should hopefully be ready for the new cabinets etc to go in next week. Just waiting for paint to dry now. 

Me - went to the hospital this morning for my CD21 blood test - Will have to be patient for the results. Started my TCM yesterday, with little sachets of disgusting herbs that I make tea with twice a day. No more acupuncture until the 31st October which marks the beginning of my next cycle. And is the day that some of us ttc ladies have arranged to meet up for the first time! Should be fun. 

Hope everyone else is doing good :hugs:. Right, back to work. x


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome back Amos only wish it was under better circumstances! :hugs: Let us know if we can do anything! So glad your here still as I have found you to be a true confidant! Thank you for being there for us! Hope we are there for you when you need us!

:hugs:

Nise my kitchen is totally painted now and DH is about to rip out the floor and lay the tile. :happydance: We have to wait a few weeks for that though as the board that goes under it is quite expensive and DH only worked Monday so far this week.:dohh: due to weather so hopefully the rain goes away and they can start pouring concrete again! Thinkin I'm going to have to go home and get a nooner in just for good measure. LMAO Maybe that would put him in a better mood as he is very grumpy when he's not working. LOL

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well!


----------



## vkj73

hi girls! :hugs:

i just wanted to say a quick hello! i hope it's okay if i stop by now and again.

thinking of you all.

sending warm thoughts and prayers :dust:

:hugs:&:kiss:


----------



## Csunshine013

vkj73 said:


> hi girls! :hugs:
> 
> i just wanted to say a quick hello! i hope it's okay if i stop by now and again.
> 
> thinking of you all.
> 
> sending warm thoughts and prayers :dust:
> 
> :hugs:&:kiss:

Please do I personally want to hear all your symptoms and all that fun jazzy stuff! Hope everything is going well for you!


----------



## Nise

It's nice to hear from you VKJ, Shawnie sometimes pops back too - It's to weird just to cut all ties. Hows it going?

Hope everyone has a good day today. I'm on 9dpo - no symptoms to report.


----------



## Mama4

Hi everyone...Im on CD10 and hoping to get the BDing underway these next couple of days..feelin kinda low on PMA today - the DH is actin a lil funny again and well, im rethinking a couple months ago when he took his ring off and said he was "done" Ive tried to pick my chin up and not dwell - we are still married and he comes home to me every night. But I am soooooo self conscious lately, gained a little weight (not due to a BFP, sadly) and frankly, feeling really down on myself. Feel really insecure and then I get all pissed at myself for feeling insecure! haha! Im feeling all messed up today. Sure could use some sweet words from my DH but cant get in touch with him. He is either ignoring me or has left his cell at home. (he rarely ever does that tho...) Sorry for whining...
Hope everyone is well today!!! Just felt the need to vent a little...:wacko:


----------



## bellamamma

Ahhh Mama4, don't do it to yourself! It's just hormones, all hormones! Do something great just for yourself today, whatever you really love doing, just for you! It sounds like you need to get back in touch with you! And you are worth it! Hugs!


----------



## Mama4

Aw, thanks, bellamama...im not feeling worth a toot today...even your sweet comment made me get a little teary eyed! Im not kidding! I guess my hormones are getting the best of me...Yesterday morning I teared up when the DH called my son an ugly name (my son was being a real ass - no denying it - and he did NOT hear the name my DH muttered under his breath) and I cried johnny on the spot cause it hurt me to hear him say those words about my son. He didnt mean anything by it and I know it just came out of his mouth before he realized what he was saying...anyway, the whole thing set a tone for the morning...then when I dropped my son off at school he was hateful to me and glared at me and Im thinking :shrug: what did I do?

Last night the DH and I attended an office gathering where he works. I felt kinda strange and outta place. He introduced me and tried to make me welcome...got home after he'd had way to much to drink and tried a little BD. I swear to you ladies its like he lost interest in the middle! He tried to keep going but couldnt and then got flustered at me cause I wouldnt climb on top! haha! I know thats way out in left field and probably somewhat inappropriate for this thread - sorry gals!

Anyway, he got pissy with me then and hasnt said much since. So its been since yesterday morning that things feel all wrong and Im wanting a cigarette as a result! Mostly quit smoking last year sometime, but still have one now and again when the need is there...dont hate me - NEVER do it in front of my kids, never at work - only sometimes at night when everyone is gone to bed and I need a stress reliever...

I really dont know where all that came from ladies...forgive me.....im not well today....:nope:


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Mamma I know just were your coming from! My DH says things about DD all the time and usually directly to her! I get so pissed off and that starts a fight and all I can is that he doesn't have any kids of his own and once he does he will find out just how those words hurt as when his own comes to him and says you know dad that really hurt my feelings. I told him a while ago you don't want me to choose between you and DD as you wont win!

Try and have a better day and don't worry about the cigarett as I still have one now and then! I don't have to justify it to anybody but myself! Sorry if that offended anyone but not making excuses for being me!


----------



## Amos2009

Aww Airley....sorry you are down sweets. Sounds like we need a girls night out....where should we meet? :haha: Sunshine can come down and meet us in the middle :) Anyone else want to join???? We are going to smoke and drink and be JEZZABELS!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> Aww Airley....sorry you are down sweets. Sounds like we need a girls night out....where should we meet? :haha: Sunshine can come down and meet us in the middle :) Anyone else want to join???? We are going to smoke and drink and be JEZZABELS!!!

I would so love to see some warmer weather and smoke and drink and be JEZZABELS!!!! 

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

:beer::wine::pizza::drunk::dance: Maybe I should book my own :plane: ticket! 

LMAO


----------



## Amos2009

Forget the plane.....South Dakota's not that far- I will pick you up in ohhhhhh.....about 24 hours or so :rofl::rofl::rofl::wohoo:


----------



## mrsmo7

Hello can i join? :hugs:

I'm Michelle i'm 38 (wispers39 in 2weeks :nope:)
and DH is 43!

We have 4 lo's dd14, ds4, dd3 (mc2yr ago) ds 6months and we are ttc no5 who will be our last! :winkwink:

Hope it will happen before i'm 40 as i plan to stop then!
Baby :dust: to us all


----------



## Amos2009

Welcome Michelle.....Be prepared for a bunch of nuts on this thread. Oh wait- maybe I only mean ONE nut- ME 

Good luck dust for you and number 5!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> Forget the plane.....South Dakota's not that far- I will pick you up in ohhhhhh.....about 24 hours or so :rofl::rofl::rofl::wohoo:

Ok but I have to be back by Monday morning at 8am to get DD to school. LMAO almost forgot I'm the responsible mom. LOL No I think DH could handle being a full time Dad for one weekend. LMAO


We should have a meet sometime next summer so we can all hang out in real life. LOL:thumbup:

Amos your not the only Nut I'm here too!

Welcome Michele!


----------



## Amos2009

Let's have a meet once we all have our precious LO's!!!!


----------



## shawnie

I wanna come too and have a virgin margarita then pretend to be drunk? I can play a real good one and get you all dancing on the tables singing cherokee LMAO I make a good bartender!!!!!!

"we are family! I've got all my sisters with me!" we are faaaammmily" .........


----------



## Amos2009

shawnie said:


> I wanna come too and have a virgin margarita then pretend to be drunk? I can play a real good one and get you all dancing on the tables singing cherokee LMAO I make a good bartender!!!!!!
> 
> "we are family! I've got all my sisters with me!" we are faaaammmily" .........

Heck yeah.....then we will have a designated driver!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shawnie

HAHAHA thats sooo true!!! I'm down with that! Ill be the camera girl too and get the silly fun pictures... I can picture it now, a hormonal lady driving a bus honking at people full of sexy drunk ladies singing out the windows lol


----------



## Mama4

Well, hell, guys I thought I posted a response to this thread earlier from work...but maybe I never actually got it submitted??????? Anywho, I was saying that Im all for meeting up somewhere and actin like Jezabelles! Hell yeah! Seems the hubby's behavior today was a direct result of an injury to his left nut! haha! Apparently something happened on the job today that nearly took it off for him...ooooooooo:wacko:

Anyway, thanks ladies for making me smile and feel better earlier...Im sorry my first response to this didnt post????? 

Amy, Im really amazed at you girl! I cant imagine the hurt you must be feeling and yet you are offering me love and well wishes! You are one of a kind! Thank you for your sweet words...

Gonna go see how that left nut is holding up! haha! :haha:

Big love!


----------



## meldmac

Mama4: all I can say to that is Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I can't even imagine! Hope you have a better day tomorrow! :hugs:

:hi: Can I come and join you for your meet up???? I could use a few drinks :wine:

Well could you ladies kindly look at my chart and let me know what you think??? It has my cross hairs on cd10 but I don't think I O'd that day. I discarded the Sunday temps to see what it would do, I'm pretty sure I O'd on cd13.


----------



## vkj73

hi girls,

hope you're feelin' better mama4.

i'll be a designated driver too. :happydance:

thinking of you all and sending lots of pma and :dust: !!!!

i should be working on my master's paper, :coffee: but just can't seem to stay away from bnb. :shrug:

again, :dust: for you all!!!!

:hug:


----------



## Mama4

Meldmac - Upon careful inspection last night the DH's left nut seems to be hanging just fine after all! hahaha!!! He was ok, a bit tender maybe, but still happy to oblige with the BD! I took at look at your chart and I think its possible it could have been CD13...I have been known to go into FF and manipulate things to see if it will move my CH's all around...Omitting temps, taking out the CM observations will both make it adjust accordingly. Maybe give it another day or two of temps and see what happens. Have you tried taking out the W CM you noted that one day too see what happens?

VKJ73 -Im feeling mucho betta today! Thanks!! Glad to see you and hope your doing well!

Big Hello and Happy Friday to everyone! :kiss:


----------



## Csunshine013

Yes we all can meet up once our LO have arrived! Then we will recruit the newbies(the ones new to the forum that aren't pg yet) to drive our drunk arses around. LOL The more the merrier! We will have to find central location and being a travel agent I can find us some really good deals! I think maybe Vegas. LOL you know Sin City would be a fun place for adults but not the kids. 

Mamma so glad your feeling better today!

AFM well I was really naughty last night. LMAO I let DH fall asleep because we dtd the night before, but then about 1am I started getting O pains so I woke him up. LOL well if you can call speaking with your eyes closed awake and made him dtd. LOL I don't think he was very impressed with me but that's ok atm he is at work and wont be home until late tonight so he will have all day to get over it. LOL

Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## Amos2009

:rofl: Sunshine...attacking your husband while he sleeps!! Who really cares if they can speak or not....just get in and get 'er done!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> :rofl: Sunshine...attacking your husband while he sleeps!! Who really cares if they can speak or not....just get in and get 'er done!!! :rofl::rofl:

Yeah it was on "Like Donkey Kong" LMAO

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Nise

Ooo, I am so on that party bus. Actually a few of us near London are having a meet up next Sat for lunch on Halloween! I think it's gonna be great fun. Ineedaseed was gonna make us sperm shaped name tags - hopefully she forgot. :rofl:

Awe, Mama4 that man of yours! grrrrrr. Hope his nut gets better! lol.

Sunshine - Your poor DH is not even safe asleep. :rofl: Go girl.

Amos - Glad that sense of humour is back here, How you feeling, hun?

Shawnie & VKJ - Hope you are both doing well. 

Welcome Michelle - Even the ones that say they are not nuts are really, and I'm no exception. It takes a special kind of nut to ttc. 

Meldmac - I had a look at your chart - It's a bit of tricky one, I reckon though FF has put O on CD10 coz of the CM recorded - No CM was recorded after that date. My chart is still only dotted lines for O and I think this is for the same reason. 

Me - Been so busy sanding and now varnishing my new kitchen floor, I've missed all the fun on here. I'm on 10dpo today and had a massive land slide temp dip this morning. But I'm not bothered this month. 

Happy weekends all :hugs:


----------



## meldmac

I give up on my chart this month.....after I took out the wet cm it's saying I o'd on cd14, but I had O pains on CD13. Blah!


----------



## Amos2009

Mel, I wish I could help with the chart but I am really a doofus when it comes to those things. Fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Nise- now meeting in London- what a weekend trip that would be for us U.S.'ers!!! 

Mama- so glad to hear your man's nuts are ok....don't bite them so hard next time :haha::haha:

Anyone have anything exciting planned for the weekend??


----------



## Csunshine013

meldmac said:


> I give up on my chart this month.....after I took out the wet cm it's saying I o'd on cd14, but I had O pains on CD13. Blah!

Meld don't give up! You usually don't O when you have pains it could defo be good though! You know to have those spermies waiting when the eggy pops! FXD for you!



Amos don't really have anything planned as I would like just one weekend to do nothing! DD and I will probably carve pumkins this weekend and that's about it except for laundry and the normal everyday crap.

Do you have any plans?


----------



## Mama4

Amos2009 said:


> Mama- so glad to hear your man's nuts are ok....don't bite them so hard next time :haha::haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Seriously! Hahahahaha! I swear if he knew I was telling you ladies about this stuff he would probably die! hahah! But it was funny really the way he tip toed round like he was dying all evening..but soon as I suggested maybe a lil private time between me and his nuts, ya damn skippy he changed his tune! haha! :haha:

Im driving my son Zach to a soccer game about an hour and a half from our home tomorrow...my daughter is going to TN for the weekend with her lil friend cause its her friends bday...other than that - nothing fancy, just laundry and refereeing my sons while they argue all weekend long!


----------



## Nise

meldmac said:


> I give up on my chart this month.....after I took out the wet cm it's saying I o'd on cd14, but I had O pains on CD13. Blah!

No no no no no! NO! Don't give up now, it's just getting interesting. CD14 for O looks much better to me - If you notice it's the only day that is followed by a succession of rising temps. Also you got the biz done the day before which is perfect timing too. :happydance: Piece of piss, just gotta keep that PMA flowing now. Hopefully another temp rise tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## Mama4

I agree Meldmac, though it can be so frustrating, dont give up! Its a puzzle you are putting together one peice at a time each morning! Hang in there love!!!!


----------



## Nise

Amos2009 said:


> Mel, I wish I could help with the chart but I am really a doofus when it comes to those things. Fingers crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> Nise- now meeting in London- what a weekend trip that would be for us U.S.'ers!!!
> 
> Mama- so glad to hear your man's nuts are ok....don't bite them so hard next time :haha::haha:
> 
> Anyone have anything exciting planned for the weekend??

Yay - come on over. :happydance: 

Nothing exciting planned for the weekend, Hopefully getting my part of the DIY finished ready for the plumber/electrician to do his bit. (big sigh) My I must have been very wicked in my last life! :hugs:


----------



## Nise

Mama4 said:


> I agree Meldmac, though it can be so frustrating, dont give up! Its a puzzle you are putting together one peice at a time each morning! Hang in there love!!!!

Yeah, it is a puzzle - One that never seems to have a picture on the cover! :rofl:


----------



## Mama4

So true, well said! :thumbup:


----------



## Nise

Hello Ladies, how is everyone on this fine Monday - Actually it's not that fine, in fact it's pretty boring really. 

Witch sent me a warning Friday night and flew in on Saturday morning for me so I'm on CD3 today - went for CD3 blood tests this morning, even though I'd only just got back from the CD21 ones. I've had a 23 day cycle this month - pants! Other than that nothing much else to report. 

Hope you are all well and dandy. :happydance:


----------



## Amos2009

Hi everyone....feeling pretty crappy at the moment. Still bleeding/cramping and just downright poo like. But I guess when you lose as much blood as I have been these past 10 days it can make you feel that way! Can't wait to go to doc thursday to see if everything is progressing like it should, or will I need a D&C. 

Sorry- don't want to bring everyone down. Just wanted to whine for a second


----------



## Nise

Amos2009 said:


> Hi everyone....feeling pretty crappy at the moment. Still bleeding/cramping and just downright poo like. But I guess when you lose as much blood as I have been these past 10 days it can make you feel that way! Can't wait to go to doc thursday to see if everything is progressing like it should, or will I need a D&C.
> 
> Sorry- don't want to bring everyone down. Just wanted to whine for a second

Sorry you are feeling really crappy Amos, it's a cruel thing you are going through and you are being so brave about it. It sounds to me like you are doing really well on your own and hopefully won't need a D&C - It's pretty scary the amount of blood and stuff you loose. I think if I remember rightly I bled for about 12 days and I didn't need the D&C - I remember being very relieved about that. Hope it eases very soon. :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Nise....I guess I just like to know that how much I am bleeding is ok....you are right- it is scary.


----------



## Mama4

Hang in there Amos...I sure hope you get to feeling better really soon....
Sending you hugs! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nise

Are you having some time off work Amos? When I had my mmc I went in for a D&C coz I couldn't risk waiting up to 10 days for stuff to happen naturally and then bleeding all over the film set. And I was scared coz they made it sound like it was gonna be almost the same as going into labour - I went in to hospital at 9am and waited all day for it, the nurses inserted a pessary thing late afternoon & got me all ready for it and then nothing. Next thing I knew I was being put off till the following day. DP came in to bring me some overnight stuff but to be honest all I wanted was a cigarette by that point and I was starving, since I hadn't eaten since the night before. So we went out. Got to a cafe sat down and whoosh - was awful was scared to leave the loo in case I didn't make it back to the hospital. I then knew why the nurse gave me the look she did when I said I wanted to go out - she knew I'd be back quick smart. 

Oh God this is all very depressing, will think of some jokes for tomorrow.


----------



## Amos2009

No time off from work yet...I keep thinking I need to save my time for when I really need it...

OK- enough of the depressing talk.....


----------



## Nise

Amos2009 said:


> No time off from work yet...I keep thinking I need to save my time for when I really need it...
> 
> OK- enough of the depressing talk.....

Yeah. What you planning for Halloween - England tries, but hasn't quite got it yet. Last year I bought loads of treats and ended up eating them all myself! lol


----------



## shawnie

Hi Amos! Hugs hugs and more hugs =) Benn thinking of you lots.. You gonna do anything this weekend for fun? If my sister has a party ill go to that but other wise ill stay at home. we don't tend to get trick or treaters around here so I don't need to buy candy. Might go to my sisters to pass some out if they don't have a party. I have a yellow top and black pants maybe ill make it into a bumble bee LMAO I dono lol


----------



## Csunshine013

:hugs: Amos hope the worst has passed for you!

I love Halloween parties! I wish I could go back to them LOL DD is 10 and really enjoys trick or treating! She is going to be Tweety Bird this year. I picked up the costume this summer for about $3 so win win either way! DD has been very ill this week so she'll be lucky to get to go. LOL Her fever has been about 102 at night all week long so :shrug:

afm just waiting and seeing game going on here as ff hasn't been too friendly this cycle. LOL I have had so much going on that I don't know what to think. Today is my sisters birthday so will have to get on the horn and let her know that I'm thinking about her! Tender @@'s and oh goodness such sensitive nips(hurt really bad when I put my pj's on last night) :shrug: Like I said the wait and see game has begun!

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well!:hugs:


----------



## shawnie

I wont be going to any parties this year. My sisters just gonna take the kids to get candy and BBQ at home. I'll prolly just go over there and chill out.


----------



## Csunshine013

shawnie said:


> I wont be going to any parties this year. My sisters just gonna take the kids to get candy and BBQ at home. I'll prolly just go over there and chill out.

Nothing wrong with that! I love chocolate! Sounds good about now! :dohh:


----------



## meldmac

Ladies I need to be held back from the :test: I am so tempted!!!


----------



## vkj73

just wanted to say a quick hello ladies! hope you all are doing well!

:hugs: & :kiss:


----------



## Nise

meldmac said:


> Ladies I need to be held back from the :test: I am so tempted!!!

PUT THAT STICK DOWN NOW!   There, did that work?


----------



## Nise

Hello, it's me again. Where is everybody?

I was feeling quite relaxed and happy this morning. Went for a run and got the housework done before turning my attention back to ttc - like it's ever off it for very long. Anyway...

I've just done my first opk of the cycle on CD6 and it's a bloody smiley face - I am so upset :cry: This is way to early to be viable isn't it? :shrug:


----------



## Csunshine013

Meld step away from the stick! I know exactly what you mean about wanting to test so don't feel alone. LOL I actually did but that's before I realized I'm only 6dpo LMAO

Nise I have no idea about the smiley face stuff but it's your LH phase length that you need make sure is long enough. If it's around 10-14 days your good.


----------



## Mama4

Hi everybody! Im at work and sneaking my BNB again today! Sooo gonna get fired! :blush::haha::blush: Feeling hopeful that I have ovulated as this mornings temp was WAY up from yesterdays plummet...but one can never be sure, eh? Did the deed last night but didnt put the pillow under my bum afterwards. So far every other BD this month, Ive fallen asleep with a pillow proppin my rear up! haha! Whatever helps, ya know? Anyway, hoping maybe this will be our month...

Sending BIG hugs to all of you!!!!


----------



## shawnie

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


Nise said:


> meldmac said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I need to be held back from the :test: I am so tempted!!!
> 
> PUT THAT STICK DOWN NOW!   There, did that work?Click to expand...


----------



## shawnie

Nise I had a positive opk on the cd6 too before and then it went to neg till cd11, 12 or something like that. It can be really confusing sometimes.


----------



## shawnie

Lots of dusties to you mama hugs


----------



## Nise

shawnie said:


> Nise I had a positive opk on the cd6 too before and then it went to neg till cd11, 12 or something like that. It can be really confusing sometimes.

Thanks Shawnie, that gives me a little bit of hope what with you being successful at the ttc malarky and all. 

Will try and get DP on side when I pick him up from work later - He left this morning at 06.30 an doesn't finish till 9pm so doubt he is gonna really be in the mood! I will get the 'why are you ovulating today' reaction - like I choose today on purpose. 

I will also carry on testing - I usually O between CD10 - 13 and luteal phase between 13 - 16 days except for last cycle which was only 10. The only thing I have done differently is adding acupuncture and TCM to the equation.


----------



## Amos2009

Hello everyone....Mel- did you step away from the stick?? LOL

Ok- here is the update on me:....so I am really confused now. They saw an embryo today- no heartbeat and measuring 5+5 so I know it's not a viable pregnancy, but they didn't see that last week????? I have sat here and cried because deep down I know this is not a viable pregnancy, but it's defnitely not a blighted ovum like was said last week.....help....I am losing my mind


----------



## vkj73

ohhh amos, i'm so sorry you keep getting mixed/confusing messages from the dr. i don't know a lot about blighted ovums and i so wish i could help.

here's a big :hugs: from california!


nise, keep doin' the do. you never know with the opk. maybe the acupuncture shifted things a bit? go for the every other day method :thumbup:

to all the gals, thanks for letting me hang out still.

love to you all :hug:


----------



## bellamamma

Ah Amos, sorry about all this crazy info you're getting! Must be really frustrating, confusing and disheartening! I know that there are all sorts of reasons why they might have seen more one week, like uterine changes, bladder and bowel fullness or lack of, skill of the technician and machine, etc, so it is possible that they just couldn't see it last week. Unfortunately science is still, well, science. But if it isn't a blighted ovum, that's good news right? It means you conceived and therefore can do it again! But there must be something they can do (progesterone?) to help it stick next time. Hope it all gets sorted out soon, lots of big hugs!!


----------



## Nise

Amos2009 said:


> Hello everyone....Mel- did you step away from the stick?? LOL
> 
> Ok- here is the update on me:....so I am really confused now. They saw an embryo today- no heartbeat and measuring 5+5 so I know it's not a viable pregnancy, but they didn't see that last week????? I have sat here and cried because deep down I know this is not a viable pregnancy, but it's defnitely not a blighted ovum like was said last week.....help....I am losing my mind

Oh Amos, hun how distressing. I am presuming (and I know assumption is the mother of all fuck ups) that you went back for a scan to check the uterus was clear. I don't understand how they couldn't see this last week either, I think perhaps Bella is close to the mark though, it is all such a mystery but you are right, this isn't a blighted ovum - I am so sorry you are having to go through so much heart ache. I really hope you get some satisfactory answers. :hug:


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> Hello everyone....Mel- did you step away from the stick?? LOL
> 
> Ok- here is the update on me:....so I am really confused now. They saw an embryo today- no heartbeat and measuring 5+5 so I know it's not a viable pregnancy, but they didn't see that last week????? I have sat here and cried because deep down I know this is not a viable pregnancy, but it's defnitely not a blighted ovum like was said last week.....help....I am losing my mind

Oh Amos hun idk what to say except :hugs: hope you get your answers soon!


----------



## Nise

Hello Girls, Hope everyone is doing okay today. 

Well, I got another smiley face today again at mid-day - I am now calling it the smiling assassin! Never have I been so pissed off at seeing an opk +. Anyway waylaid DP this morning for a little :sex: action and now I'm just gonna try and not stress over this and hope that O doesn't actually happen till around CD12 - 14. 

I have acupuncture and TCM appointment in the morning so hopefully she will be able to shed some light on it and if the herbs are someway to blame then maybe adjust them. Not feeling as weepy and fed up as yesterday though. :happydance:


----------



## meldmac

Well looks like I wont have to worry about testing this month. My temps did a nose dive this morning :cry: I'm getting so fed up.

Amos: I'm so sorry sweetie things are so confusing for you. Hope you get answers soon :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

meldmac said:


> Well looks like I wont have to worry about testing this month. My temps did a nose dive this morning :cry: I'm getting so fed up.
> 
> Amos: I'm so sorry sweetie things are so confusing for you. Hope you get answers soon :hugs:

Hey Meld don't get down yet! This could be the implatation dip! Did you temp at a different time or were you sleep deprived as that effects your temp I did notice it was a empty O.


----------



## meldmac

I always have erratic sleep patterns as I wake like 2 or 3 times at night to go to the bathroom but it's usually not that much of a difference in temps.


----------



## glitterqueen

amos so sorry you seem to be getting it rough at the minute-have a hug from Ireland!!
I am day 1 today and really down-really hoped it was my month bd every other day all month with pre seed and everything my cycle was 27 days , last month 32 so I don't know what is going on!
Maybe you laies can help-i get really bad period pains and craps, sever pms the day after I o and it continues til my period shows I was wondering shoud i ask for doc for progesterone as my theory is even if i catch an egg it is never going to stick if my hormones are dropping so quickly after o-my LP is ok -I think although i wil pay more attention to theat this month.

Help its my 11th month ttc and i have lap and dye on 12th nov so that month wil be out and feel like my time is running out x


----------



## meldmac

Well ladies I tested this morning and got a :bfp:

I'm so happy but scared. OH's is either really has a bad reaction to the vaccine or he's got the flu and now I'm so worried that I'll get it. After all this I'm terrified of something happening to this baby. I don't think I can handle another loss. I'm still shaking as I literally took the test a half hour ago.

I feel so guilty for having these mixed emotions as I know some people have been trying for so long, but I just can't help it. I can't even get a hug from OH right now as he's sick and doesn't want to give it to me. Ugh..I'm sorry I should be feeling only happiness right now but I just can't stop feeling worried right now. 

Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## Mama4

HOLY CRAP Meldmac!!! Woot Woot!!! :dance::yipee::headspin: I wish I could come give you the biggest hug you've ever had right now! Im sorry the DH is feeling poorly - I understand that you feel a bit nervous and unsure-almost scared to be happy..it seems perfectly normal to me so dont beat yourself up over it. Take a deep breath! Im gonna pray for that lil bean of yours to stick stick STICK! Congrats lovely, you deserve this! :hugs:


----------



## Nise

:yipee::yipee::yipee: Woohoo Mel, fab news. Here's another cyber hug. Hope your DP makes a speedy recovery so you can have a proper hug. So excited for you. :happydance:


----------



## mrsbling

...Is it too late for another oldie (I am 36 DH 38 - TTC # 1) to join your group.... :flower:

will be nice to talk to people going through similar experiences. :thumbup:


----------



## bellamamma

Mel!!! I'm so psyched for you right now!! Yeah!!! CONGRATULATIONS!
I know though, that it must be scary but just take it one day at a time! It'll be better when OH is better and you can get a hug! Enjoy! hugs


----------



## bellamamma

mrsbling said:


> ...Is it too late for another oldie (I am 36 DH 38 - TTC # 1) to join your group.... :flower:
> 
> will be nice to talk to people going through similar experiences. :thumbup:

It's never too late for a golden oldie! Welcome and :dust:


----------



## Amos2009

MEL-----OMG!!!!!!

I am off for a few days and I come back to this???? What a wonderful thing to come back to!!!!! I am soooooo excited for you!!!!


----------



## vkj73

meldmac said:


> Well ladies I tested this morning and got a :bfp:
> 
> I'm so happy but scared. OH's is either really has a bad reaction to the vaccine or he's got the flu and now I'm so worried that I'll get it. After all this I'm terrified of something happening to this baby. I don't think I can handle another loss. I'm still shaking as I literally took the test a half hour ago.
> 
> I feel so guilty for having these mixed emotions as I know some people have been trying for so long, but I just can't help it. I can't even get a hug from OH right now as he's sick and doesn't want to give it to me. Ugh..I'm sorry I should be feeling only happiness right now but I just can't stop feeling worried right now.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today.

congratulations meldmac!!!! i can totally relate to when you said, "i should be feeling only happiness right now, but i just can't stop feeling worried." i find myself feeling more anxious the harder i am on myself...like i should be on cloud 9 and all smiles. the more i try to feel that way, the more i get down on myself...and the cycle repeats. in reality, i think it's okay for you, me, all of us to feel however we're feeling. the main thing is to take care of yourself and breathe. everything will be okay. 

sending you lots of love :hugs: & :kiss:


----------



## meldmac

Thanks ladies really appreciate the support. Just seems so unreal to me. Not sure I'll be able to relax until I have a healthy baby in my arms. I am really going to try and enjoy this pregnancy just not sure if I can.

How are you all doing?


----------



## Nise

Mrsbling, you are very welcome to join us, our thread is ripe for some new friends. We are in a state of high excitement as I am sure you have gathered celebrating Mel's great news. 

Hope everybody else is doing good. What news on you sunshine you must be next to test? FX for more good news :happydance:

My ridiculously early opks have gone negative again. CM has all but dried up but temps have not risen - not sure what to think but it is only CD10 - so maybe that was all just an ovulation drill and the real thing is still to come - Oh I hope so. Finding it a little hard to keep the PMA up this cycle but doing my best. 

Hope you all have a good week. :hugs:


----------



## bellamamma

Nise said:


> Mrsbling, you are very welcome to join us, our thread is ripe for some new friends. We are in a state of high excitement as I am sure you have gathered celebrating Mel's great news.
> 
> Hope everybody else is doing good. What news on you sunshine you must be next to test? FX for more good news :happydance:
> 
> My ridiculously early opks have gone negative again. CM has all but dried up but temps have not risen - not sure what to think but it is only CD10 - so maybe that was all just an ovulation drill and the real thing is still to come - Oh I hope so. Finding it a little hard to keep the PMA up this cycle but doing my best.
> 
> Hope you all have a good week. :hugs:

C'mon everyone, we have to give Nise some PMA! She's our usual pma cheerleader but now she needs some cheers! C'mon CM, C'mon O, C'mon body, give Nise that baby-o!:happydance:


----------



## Amos2009

Nise! Nise! She's our girl!! She can do it! Give it a whirl!!

Ok, OK, so a cheerleader I am not, but the sentiment is there right?? 

Mel and VK- there is no way for you ladies to not worry throughout your pregnancies, so please do not beat yourselves up. Just try to not let it overtake the happy moments that you are bound to have :hugs: In 9 months it will be SOOOOOOO worth it


----------



## Nise

Awe, thanks ladies, and Amos your cheerleading skills are fine and dandy. :rofl:
:hugs: to all.


----------



## Csunshine013

Yeah I'm with Amos I go away for a few days and WOOO HOOO!!!! YEAH MELD!!!!!! I so want to do a happy dance for you :happydance::happydance:

I know exactly what you mean about mixed emotions try and enjoy it and if you ever need to vent or just chat about your feelings we are all here for you!:hugs:

NISE PMA ALL THE WAY IS WHAT I ALWAYS SAY!!!!


----------



## vkj73

thanks ladies:flower:

good luck to you all and tons of pma from sunny california!!!!


:hugs: & :kiss:


----------



## Csunshine013

Gotta love all the PMA on this thread!!!!

hope you ladies are all doing well! 

afm DH and I had a huge fight last night about a gentleman friend of mine who hasn't been in town for almost 3yrs that came back to visit and DH thinks I'm doing bad stuff with him. Well I'm not but can't tell him that he is very insecure from dealing with his ex cheating on him for almost 6yrs so don't really blame him but we have been together for almost 5 and I would never cheat as we are married now and have begun our family! Sorry for the rant anyway that's were I am...... Oh yeah and I am testing on Thursday....


----------



## bellamamma

Amos - are you sure you weren't a cheerleader? That was fabulous, and I should know as I was a cheerleader!
CSunshine - I was feeling bad about you fighting with DH then I read you're testing thursday and all else left my mind! FX! let us know asap!
Nise - sounds like your PMA's coming back?
Mel - how's everything going?
Vkj - any symptoms?

Is that everyone, no, but you're all thought of! I'm just gearing up for the big O, my temp is nose diving so should be soon! Opk today...


----------



## Csunshine013

Yes I am testing on Thursday and DH was a little better last night! I don't think he realizes just what I'm saying and I defo don't know why he blew up at me night before last as I didn't do anything wrong. I think it was the vodka talking. LOL :dohh:

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well will check back later


----------



## Zoom

Hi Ladies

Think I might be one of the oldest hahaha at a masive 36!!! just had a reversal on 8th October and we are hopping to TTC after christmas, only one working tubes but reckon we'll be good (god I hope so) going for positive mental attitude.

have one girl of 11 but none with my OH he has none and would love a little one. 

Ok I need some help what is a firltilty, how have you all got the signitures you have and the cycle charts. New and wanting to join in

Cheers Zoe xx Oh and bl**dy good luck to you all


----------



## harmonygirl72

I am 36, too (massive? Yikes!) and I will be 37 next month!


----------



## Csunshine013

harmonygirl72 said:


> I am 36, too (massive? Yikes!) and I will be 37 next month!

You all need to bite your tounges I am 39 and will be 40 next July so your not old! I don't consider myself old either!:nope:

Welcome Zoom about Fertilityfriend.com this is where you would chart and then it allows you a link that you can put in your siggy let me know if you need some help figuring it out.


----------



## vkj73

bellamamma said:


> Amos - are you sure you weren't a cheerleader? That was fabulous, and I should know as I was a cheerleader!
> CSunshine - I was feeling bad about you fighting with DH then I read you're testing thursday and all else left my mind! FX! let us know asap!
> Nise - sounds like your PMA's coming back?
> Mel - how's everything going?
> Vkj - any symptoms?
> 
> Is that everyone, no, but you're all thought of! I'm just gearing up for the big O, my temp is nose diving so should be soon! Opk today...

thanks for asking :hugs:

sore ( . )( . )s, strong pressure to pee 1st thing in am, sleeping is off and on (not sleeping when i'm super tired). first ultrasound is this monday (thought it would be at my first drs appointment this past mon :huh:). bummer.

hope you all are well. best wishes :dust:


----------



## Mama4

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well...Im 7DPO and quite bored! Haha! No symptoms to spot and am doing my best NOT to test until AF is late if the witch doesnt get me first!

Big Hugs to all! Oh, and Im 38 so I think I've got a few of ya beat in the "oldies" contest! haha! Its ok though, Im feelin good for my age and feel confident I WILL get my BFP one of these days! 

xxLoVexx
Airley


----------



## Nise

Morning All and welcome to Zoom and Harmony Girl - The youngsters :rofl: I'm in my 40's girls so you've got a way to go yet!

Ooo Sunshine I love using this, but don't do it very often :test: Glad you and OH have made it up - Hopefully it will all be swept under the carpet as you will be too busy celebrating a big fat positive. Good luck, hun. :hugs:

Glad to hear the rest of you are all fine. Amos are you hanging in there?

Hugs to you all :friends::hug:


----------



## Csunshine013

Well ladies I actually tested at 11dpo and had a very very faint positive but wanted to make sure that I was truly not seeing things tested again today and yes it is positive! :happydance::happydance:

:bfp:


----------



## crossroads

Congrats! xx


----------



## Amos2009

OMG!!!!! SUNSHINE!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!

I have just decided my new tactic will be to stay away a few days then come back, because the TWO times I have done that, I have come back to someone pregnant!!! First Mel, now Sunshine!!!!!

Whoo hoo....I am going to hide now.....see you in a few days.... who will it be this time?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## shawnie

Mama4 said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well...Im 7DPO and quite bored! Haha! No symptoms to spot and am doing my best NOT to test until AF is late if the witch doesnt get me first!
> 
> Big Hugs to all! Oh, and Im 38 so I think I've got a few of ya beat in the "oldies" contest! haha! Its ok though, Im feelin good for my age and feel confident I WILL get my BFP one of these days!
> 
> xxLoVexx
> Airley

 LMAO I'll be 39 next month, we could share a walking stick together LMAO wink wink


----------



## Nise

Sunshine that is fanfuckingtastic :wohoo::yipee::yipee:- Congratulations, hun I am delighted for you. So now for the really big wait, all 9 months of it :rofl:
Hope you will still come back to visit every now and again. :hugs:

Loving your new picture Mama4 - Ready for your close up! :happydance:

Amos, don't be gone for to long - How are you, hun I miss your witty banter.

Everyone else, hope you are all dandy and peachy keen. :hugs:


----------



## Zoom

Hi Ladies,

Please bear with me this site is newe to me and I am still learning. Well its our first fertility window tonight after my reversal. I am finding some of the terminology difficult I know BBT but dont know what PDO or BFT are could someone please help.
Can I just say that hearing people's news like sunshine is just the best. Good luck to you all. Think I have posted on here before but for the record I am 36 and proud!!!

Love to hear from you
Zxxxx


----------



## CedarWood

Hi all,
I see you just began this august but already have some BFP's. May I join and your luck rub off on me:flower:
I am new to baby and bump and just joined another buddy group. But as I am .....err ahem 39 now would like to join with you as well tho I may be one of the older ones here:blush:
Been TTC since 2003:cry:
Had my thyroid misdiagnosed - well told it was ok - just found it in Sept it is not:growlmad:and well that was my own research not the docs that got me diagnosed and meds.... long story but hope to be back in the game again. I have had a few early loses but last was 2006. Hoping I was annovulatory due to thyroid worseing and otherwise am ok but who knows....
Am going to boost my chances with Femara - so hopefully will be preg again soon and successfully!
CW


----------



## Zoom

Good luck Cedar wood, 
xx


----------



## Nise

Morning Ladies

Zoom, I'm not sure what PDO is but thought maybe you meant DPO which is Days past ovulation. The same with BFT did you mean BFP which is Big fat positive on pg test, or BBT which is Body Basel Temp. 

Welcome Cedarwood - You're not the oldest here and none of us are old we are ladies with wisdom!!! :rofl:

I had blood tests and was told my thyroid was a little low - the Dr was quite matter of fact about it - I was a little worried and went to a gynae but never got round to asking him about this as he told me my FSH was elevated at 16.7 - the other Dr had told me FSH was fine and normal! I had new CD3 FSH test done last week and FSH had dropped to 5.8 - I've been having acupuncture and TCM. I haven't heard of Femara before but am gonna look into it. Was your Thyroid level high or low?

Good luck everyone.


----------



## CedarWood

Hi Nise:flower:

Hypo - thats underactive I think......:blush:
It must be because I have to take synthetic thyroid to supplement. I was told normal but beware - lots of docs are not using the new guidlines and if you are a bit off even the new it could impair your chances of concieving or if you do concieve it increases the odds of a miscarriage....
Ask for your numbers - over 2.0 if you are trying to have a baby is probably not good. 
I am from the US but am living abroad - luckily here I can just go to the pharmacy and get meds - which is what I did after I saw my numbers....
I need to get rechecked to see where I am now but feel ALOT better - I look better - no longer pale - I have colour in my cheeks - more energy - lighter and less clotty periods. A few days after I started the meds I noticed a marked reduction in hair loss - I did not even know that was a problem....:shrug:
So I know the meds are working - just want to see where my numbers are.
Femara is great - took it one cycle and could really feel my O - took it in Sept and only had just begun my thyroid meds.... This time did not take as thought due to travel would not have much opt for Bding so going au naturale. Will def take it again if not preg:) I had lots of EWCM which can be a problem with Clomid.


----------



## bellamamma

:happydance: CSunshine! What great news! A fellow SDakotan, can you rub some dust off on me please!! H&H 9!:happydance:

Welcome Zoom and CedarWood - where are you living overseas Cedar? And, you're both youngsters here with us! :flower:

I woke up to some watery cm so will have a great weekend...in bed...yeah!
Good day to all!


----------



## Zoom

Ok ladies I need a dictionary what is FSH and TCM and EWCM. I never TTC would need degree hahaha. Bellamamma you ane me both, as this is my first fertiltiy windown since my reversal we are quite giddy, but just going to enjoy at this point! good luck you.

xx


----------



## Nise

Zoom said:


> Ok ladies I need a dictionary what is FSH and TCM and EWCM. I never TTC would need degree hahaha. Bellamamma you ane me both, as this is my first fertiltiy windown since my reversal we are quite giddy, but just going to enjoy at this point! good luck you.
> 
> xx

Hey Zoom - I'm gonna be your teacher so here goes:-

FSH - Follicle Stimulating Hormone (it surges just before Ovulation and makes the egg pop out) It is the hormone that is detected by the OPK sticks (Ovulation predictor kits) that lots of girls on here use. you will also see people addicted to POAS which simply means pissing on a stick! 

TCM - Traditional Chinese Medicine - Not so yummy herbs you mix with boiling water - I am beginning to feel a bit akin to the :witch: hubble, bubble toil and trouble. May invest in a little black cauldron to mix them in, what do you think?

EWCM - Egg White Cervical Mucus - Mmmm yuk but how we love it here. It is when your cervial fluids as I prefer to call them are at their most fertile. Abundant, slippery, usually transparent or opaque and very stretchy. The stuff every ttc dream is made of :rofl:

Ooo, this is fun! :happydance:


----------



## Zoom

Nice thank you sooo much I feel like i've joined the club!!!

I know the CF, I am having some today very giddy about it, and as for the rest of it I am learning quickly thats to you.

So I am going out to by my OPK and start doing my BBT for my chart!

I see you are 5 DPO, so good luck with that and let me know how you get on plus what is CD?
Cheers X


----------



## Nise

Zoom said:


> Nice thank you sooo much I feel like i've joined the club!!!
> 
> I know the CF, I am having some today very giddy about it, and as for the rest of it I am learning quickly thats to you.
> 
> So I am going out to by my OPK and start doing my BBT for my chart!
> 
> I see you are 5 DPO, so good luck with that and let me know how you get on plus what is CD?
> Cheers X

Cycle Day 
:dohh: I forgot to put that one!


----------



## Csunshine013

bellamamma said:


> :happydance: CSunshine! What great news! A fellow SDakotan, can you rub some dust off on me please!! H&H 9!:happydance:
> 
> Welcome Zoom and CedarWood - where are you living overseas Cedar? And, you're both youngsters here with us! :flower:
> 
> I woke up to some watery cm so will have a great weekend...in bed...yeah!
> Good day to all!

:dust::dust::dust:
Hope you get your bfp really soon! Where at in SD are you from???


----------



## vkj73

Csunshine013 said:


> Well ladies I actually tested at 11dpo and had a very very faint positive but wanted to make sure that I was truly not seeing things tested again today and yes it is positive! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> :bfp:

yeah!!!! congrats :thumbup: and more congrats :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Nise-that was so funny! I like your "teaching" post. I'm new here too so it was helpful for me too : )


----------



## Zoom

Hi Titi

Nice is ace she is really helping me out. I am also doing the lessons with fertility friend where I am starting to chart they have been really helpful, but they don't teach you BFP hahaha Big fat positive I love that one, here's hoping we get one of them soon!!!!

Zxx


----------



## bellamamma

Csunshine013 said:


> bellamamma said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: CSunshine! What great news! A fellow SDakotan, can you rub some dust off on me please!! H&H 9!:happydance:
> 
> Welcome Zoom and CedarWood - where are you living overseas Cedar? And, you're both youngsters here with us! :flower:
> 
> I woke up to some watery cm so will have a great weekend...in bed...yeah!
> Good day to all!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> Hope you get your bfp really soon! Where at in SD are you from???Click to expand...

I'm from Hot Springs! I think I read you live in northeast? I have a niece at uni in aberdeen. I get home about once every 2 years, miss the hills!


----------



## bellamamma

Nise, if work doesn't pick up, I think I see a new job opportunity for you...TTC coach!


----------



## spencerbear

OMG!!! Congratualtions Csunshine and Mel......cant believe i go and move and all this happens in my absence.

Welcome to the new ladies...

How is everyone else? Good i hope.

Still all moved in now, what a relief. Nice to be living in the same place as my OH all the time. they have put a cast on my foot, as it turned out my fall has torn all the ligaments in my ankle. I have to wear it for 6 weeks :cry:

Other than that just waiting for AF to arrive on tuesday so we may start again. Ended up with flu this month just at O, so we didnt BD once :cry:

might need some help finding PMA this month though, as feeling down about being stuck at home alot 

Missed you guys :hugs:


----------



## meldmac

Spencerbear: Yay for being moved!!! Sorry you're down. We'll be your cheerleaders for you this month. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## CedarWood

Hi all:)

Bellamama - I am in Moscow - not as pretty as Rome!

Tested twice today - yup twice - am not obsessed....much:blush:
But my cramping and pains have got my curiosity up!
10 DPO so early days still.

Spencerbear - hello:) Living apart from your OH (husband?) that must have been difficult - glad you were able to relocate.

Well night for me - will browse the forums a bit before bed:)
G'night


----------



## Nise

Morning all.

Titi - welcome - hope your journey's gonna be sweet and short.

Welcome back Spencer - I was beginning to wonder what had happened to you so glad the move went well and you are all settled in now. Sorry to hear about the foot though, is this all related to the accident you had some time ago now??? With regard to feeling down, well don't be - I'm waiting for AF too (got a little bit longer to wait than you) - pretty sure I had no O this month and if I did it was way to early. :bike: After you, hun and here's to a successful ride to a bfp for us both. :hugs:

Bella, Think I need to get one more qualification before I can become a bonefide expert in ttc. Would be a nice occupation to have though.

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. :hugs:


----------



## mrsbling

Hi all,

a big congratulations to Csunshine and Mel for their :bfp:

Hopefully more of us will be following in their footsteps soon :winkwink:

I am 37 next sunday, but only feel 28 and its nice finding a thread with other people of a similar age going through the same emotions :thumbup:

Babydust to all

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Nise

Hello mrsbling. I feel the same as I have always felt and I get really sick of the stigma's attached to age. As far as I'm concerned I'm an individual, not a statistic or a number :thumbup:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello all my newbies and warmest hello to all my regular lovely ladies!

I took a long weekend and then today I have been just so so busy :dohh: Good though! I had a very long weekend too. Update in my journal if anybody cares to read up on it but very tired today

afm get waives of nasua but not bad nothing to call ms @@'s tender and nips extremely sensitive. Start progesterone suppositories tomorrow first thing :dohh: yuck but if it keeps this LO good to go then I'll do it!


----------



## Zoom

Hi

I am in the UK how was your weekend, mine was certainly good and now its the oh so waiying game till testing ooh fingers crossed for you
xx


----------



## Zoom

how can i reply to a post that was posted pages ago like Bellamama has above?

Well we had our fertiltiy window weekend gone and it was fab, so now fingers crossed till the PT!! as for ages ladies, who cares as long as you have fun and enjoy stuff what your birth certificate says hahaha
xx


----------



## mrsbling

Zoom said:


> how can i reply to a post that was posted pages ago like Bellamama has above?
> 
> Well we had our fertiltiy window weekend gone and it was fab, so now fingers crossed till the PT!! as for ages ladies, who cares as long as you have fun and enjoy stuff what your birth certificate says hahaha
> xx

Hi Zoom, 

all you need to do is go to the post that you want to reply to, then click on the quote button (in the bottom right hand side of the post). This will then open up a new reply window with the text in the top. If you type anywhere below the text, that should do the trick :happydance:

Hope this makes sense x :flower:


----------



## Zoom

mrsbling said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> how can i reply to a post that was posted pages ago like Bellamama has above?
> 
> Well we had our fertiltiy window weekend gone and it was fab, so now fingers crossed till the PT!! as for ages ladies, who cares as long as you have fun and enjoy stuff what your birth certificate says hahaha
> xx
> 
> Hi Zoom,
> 
> all you need to do is go to the post that you want to reply to, then click on the quote button (in the bottom right hand side of the post). This will then open up a new reply window with the text in the top. If you type anywhere below the text, that should do the trick :happydance:
> 
> Hope this makes sense x :flower:Click to expand...

Hi lets see if this works then??


----------



## mrsbling

Zoom said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> how can i reply to a post that was posted pages ago like Bellamama has above?
> 
> Well we had our fertiltiy window weekend gone and it was fab, so now fingers crossed till the PT!! as for ages ladies, who cares as long as you have fun and enjoy stuff what your birth certificate says hahaha
> xx
> 
> Hi Zoom,
> 
> all you need to do is go to the post that you want to reply to, then click on the quote button (in the bottom right hand side of the post). This will then open up a new reply window with the text in the top. If you type anywhere below the text, that should do the trick :happydance:
> 
> Hope this makes sense x :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi lets see if this works then??Click to expand...

Yaaayyyy!!! - perfect


----------



## Zoom

Cheers hun it did yeeppie, I see you have 8 days till testing, good luck, I am also about the same, I am not to certain as I have only just started charting and just getting used to it all.
Cheers for the help
Zxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies got my early scan scheduled for Dec 2nd! Can't wait! Dr up'd my progesterone suppositories from 25 to 50 twice daily :dohh: YUCK they defo suck! So nothing new to report @@'s very tender and nips OMG so sensitive!!!

Getting my car fixed today so you won't even be able to tell I was in minor fender bender


----------



## Amos2009

Just wanted to pop in and say hello to everyone....I have been avoiding the site lately just til I can get my head and body straight. It seems coming here just reminds me of what is going on right now. As an update- today is day 25 of heavy bleeding and still have not passed the baby. The nurse who is supposed to schedule my D&C has been on vacation the last week and just returned today so of course I bombarded her with a phone call first thing this morning. She acted like she didn't know anything about my D&C!!! I am about to go postal on some of these people. Anyway- I am trying to get it done this week because I need it done on a Thursday or Friday so I won't have to miss too much work. I don't want to have to wait another week- and besides next weekend is my birthday. Don't really want to be suffering like this on that day! So.....that's my story. Welcome to all the newbies and hugs and kisses to all my golden girls. Hopefully I will be back on here another day with a better attitude :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

:hugs: Amos hope you got everything sorted out!

Hope you have a lovely birthday next week. Let us know if you need anything from a virtual hug to an ear or eyes on the net. :hugs:


AFM nothing new to report going tonight for my second draw of bloods and we will see what they say. Dr and nurse are both off tomorrow so wont know anything until Friday so fxd they have doubled or trippled!


----------



## Nise

Wow, Amos I am livid - I can't believe they have just let you bleed on and on for 25 days that is disgusting. I understand how coming on here is difficult for you, so you just come when you feel like it, you'll always be welcome.

Well, I went back to the Gynae today which wasn't so bad - full story is in my journal, won't put it all here as well.

So a few ladies gearing up for testing. I really don't think I'll need to test this cycle so I'm not getting excited just hoping I'll make it to CD26 so the progesterone test I had done today will give me a proper result. Last time I had it on CD21 and AF came on CD23 so wasn't 7 days before AF as it supposed to be so had to have it again today (CD20). FX. 

Hey Sunshine, glad all is going well with you, sorry the progesterone whatsits suck but who cares as long as little bean is okay. You've got to suffer for your art! especially baby making :thumbup: Is it on a par with my revolting herbal concoction that I take twice a day? 

Zoom, you gonna get that chart on here so we can stalk? 

Love to all and hoping for a few more bfps this month. :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Nise said:


> Hey Sunshine, glad all is going well with you, sorry the progesterone whatsits suck but who cares as long as little bean is okay. You've got to suffer for your art! especially baby making :thumbup: Is it on a par with my revolting herbal concoction that I take twice a day?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ok so they are suppositories that I have to place as high up in my vajayjay as possible and then they leak out the glycerin that isn't being obsorbed into my body. The progesterone is what needs to stay up there. :blush: I don't have to taste it but it does suck having to wear a linner all the time :dohh: but again if it means LO gets here safe and sound then I will do just about anything!


----------



## Nise

Csunshine013 said:


> Nise said:
> 
> 
> Hey Sunshine, glad all is going well with you, sorry the progesterone whatsits suck but who cares as long as little bean is okay. You've got to suffer for your art! especially baby making :thumbup: Is it on a par with my revolting herbal concoction that I take twice a day?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ok so they are suppositories that I have to place as high up in my vajayjay as possible and then they leak out the glycerin that isn't being obsorbed into my body. The progesterone is what needs to stay up there. :blush: I don't have to taste it but it does suck having to wear a linner all the time :dohh: but again if it means LO gets here safe and sound then I will do just about anything!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: I learn something new every day! No I don't envy you that one, sounds very messy. :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## vkj73

amos,
i hope it all gets straightened out for you. nothing more frustrating than dealing with medical bs and inept "health care providers".

my thoughts are with you :hug:


----------



## Mama4

Oh Amos, Im so very sorry to hear you are still having to deal with this! Im flustered at the daft health care peeps for you! I hope they are able to help you get yourself taken care of soon!!!! I miss you and Im wishing you all the best! Get yourself well, and dont worry about attitude! You are entitled to plenty of attitude right now! Take care sweety!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## shawnie

Amos I am so sorry you are going through this.. I hope things get better soon. Hugs


----------



## bellamamma

Amos...so sorry hun, that's just ridiculous how they've treated you, demand to be treated properly and when you want! You don't need that on your birthday. We understand about your not visiting much, no need to explain, but we're all thinking about you and sending you hugs and love!


----------



## Nise

Hi Girls, well I hope everyone is peachy Keen and dandy on this very wet Friday (at least it is very wet in London - hasn't stopped pissing down all day so far).

Just thought I pop in and wish everyone a happy weekend, hope you've all got nice things planned. :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

well ladies I'm back to the ttc side of the boards again. My levels are horrible and so now just waiting to start bleeding. Dr classifies it as a chemical :cry: have a dr appt on Monday to try and sort it all out.


----------



## Amos2009

Oh no Sunshine :( So sorry to hear that:cry: Are you 100% sure?

Hope everyone is ok....had another D&C today so hopefully I finally start to heal now. Hubby was here this time and it made a world of difference. Morphine, demeral and lortab- what a wonderful concoction that is. 

Love to you all.....I will be coming around more frequently now.


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> Oh no Sunshine :( So sorry to hear that:cry: Are you 100% sure?
> 
> Hope everyone is ok....had another D&C today so hopefully I finally start to heal now. Hubby was here this time and it made a world of difference. Morphine, demeral and lortab- what a wonderful concoction that is.
> 
> Love to you all.....I will be coming around more frequently now.

:hugs: I haven't started bleeding yet but that's what the hcg levels say. 38 on Monday and then down to 8 Wednesday I am going Monday am before work to get them drawn again so they know that they are coming down. 

Glad to hear DH was there with you totally understand how that feels.


----------



## spencerbear

Sunshine - I really hope they have got your readings wrong when you go back on monday for more. Sorry to hear things arent so good. If you want to sound off at anyone we are here for.

Amos - Im glad they finally got things sorted for you, it was bad leaving you all that time. Hopefully things will sort themselves out now.

Sorry girls if those 2 statements dont sound right. Sometimes i struggle to find the right way of saying things. :hugs: to you both, will be thinking of you.

How is everyone else? Not getting on so much right now, so keep losing track with everything.


----------



## bellamamma

Oh Sunshine, am so sorry to be hearing this! Why is the doc saying chemical, is it still before AF was due?? Am sending you all the luck and hugs I have...


----------



## Nise

Oh no, Sunshine. I'm so so sorry, lovely. I really struggling to fathom the harshness of ttc at times. I so hope the levels are wrong and that things work out for you. Wishing you lots of strength :hug:

Amos, sorry you had to endure another D&A but glad to hear that DH was with you this time. Still doesn't make it any easier to bear though. Thinking of you. :hugs:

Well, the silly Witch got me again, another very short cycle. Don't really know what to make of it all and feeling a little out of sorts with the whole thing at the mo. 

Hope everyone else is good. :hugs: to you all.


----------



## Csunshine013

bellamamma said:


> Oh Sunshine, am so sorry to be hearing this! Why is the doc saying chemical, is it still before AF was due?? Am sending you all the luck and hugs I have...

He is saying chemical as I haven't passed the 6wk mark. Anything before that is considered that in the medical field.

Well ladies it started on Sunday so it's defo over. I still have my appt this afternoon so will update you all after. Hope your all doing well! :hugs:


----------



## Nise

Awe, CSunshine, I was so hoping it wasn't gonna come to this. So, so sorry, lovely. I really wish there was something I could say or do to help you get through this. :hug: Thinking of you.


----------



## shawnie

:hug: csunshine.. If I was there id kidnap amos, bring a funny movie, grab some wine, and rub both your feet for you sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks so much ladies for all your kind words! I really appreciate them! If only I could get my DH to rub my feet. LOL I hate feet though so I don't blame him if he doesn't.

I am feeling really positive about my appt. but it's pretty long so if you want to read about it please visit my journal. 

So ladies all I have to say is.......

PMA ALL THE WAY!!!


----------



## Mama4

Oh Sunshine...Im so very very sorry!!!! My heart hurts for you and your Dh! Hang in there and I will be thinking of you!!!

Amos, glad the hubby could be with you this time and I sure hope you are feeling much better soon... 

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to both of you!


----------



## Amos2009

Hi my little oldy ladies!! I am feeling much better today! This is the first day in 35 days of no bleeding and no pain so I am almost not sure how to act!!! 

So how is everyone else doing?? I know I have missed a TON since I have been away!


----------



## Nise

Evening oh wise ones. 

Sunshine, I'm off to your journal in a mo to catch up. I am in awe of your pma - what a lady you are. :hugs:

Amos, loving the new pic and I am so glad to hear that you are finally beginning to feel like your old self.

As for me, well I had a 2 day AF! following a 21 day cycle and now she has vanished. Went for acupuncture today and she has adjusted my tcm (herbs) for after O - So I am hoping for a slightly longer cycle this time. I keep trying to get my progesterone blood tests done and both times AF has come on 2 days later so they are null and void. Ah well, maybe 3rd time lucky - but it's a bit of a lottery trying to work out when half way through the luteal phase is these days! 

Love and hugs to everyone. :hugs:


----------



## vkj73

hello golden girls :kiss:

just wanted to pop in and say hello.

i'm sending you all lots of :dust: and pma!!!

amos and sunshine, lots of :hug: from california!!!!

many blessings to you all :flower:


:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mama4

Wow! Amos I love the new pic!!! You guys make such a lovely couple!!!! Im so glad you are feeling a little bit better and back to normal. You have not missed anything in my world of TTC. Im on cycle 6 or 7 I think, actually lost count...but I guess if you only count the months I've paid close attention etc then it will be cycle #6 - the first cycle I was off the pill lasted nearly 40 days and that first bleed was a strange one! So I dont really count that one and for some reason that makes me feel better ahahaha! :haha: 

Getting ready to start the BD'ing again this month. Not expecting to O until CD16 but Im ready to start practicing - good thing is - next weekend when I expect to O, the big kids will all be away at their dad's house so the DH and I can have plenty of private alone uninterrupted BD time! :happydance: Maybe we might do something right this time... FX for a BFP this time :thumbup:

Hope all you lovlies are having a great day!


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Mamma have a wonderful time with DH this weekend over O time :blush:


----------



## zero7

Hello ladies :flower: Mind if I join your lovely group? 

I am definately an older wiser one at 42! Ttc #1 - hope I am not kidding myself! We have been trying since Feb 08 and I have had two pregnancies so far but both were sadly not meant to be. One m/c at 12 weeks and one was ectopic so now I am one tube down as well :dohh: 

I am still not giving up though and have lots of PMA (most days!!) If I dont get there, I have only myself to blame as I didn't get broody until I was on the wrong side of 40!! 

Anyway, look forward to chatting with you along the way. I am also using a CBFM to help me along, although sometimes it tries my patience!!

Lou Lou xxx

PS - The avatar is wishfull thinking!!


----------



## Csunshine013

zero7 said:


> Hello ladies :flower: Mind if I join your lovely group?
> 
> I am definately an older wiser one at 42! Ttc #1 - hope I am not kidding myself! We have been trying since Feb 08 and I have had two pregnancies so far but both were sadly not meant to be. One m/c at 12 weeks and one was ectopic so now I am one tube down as well :dohh:
> 
> I am still not giving up though and have lots of PMA (most days!!) If I dont get there, I have only myself to blame as I didn't get broody until I was on the wrong side of 40!!
> 
> Anyway, look forward to chatting with you along the way. I am also using a CBFM to help me along, although sometimes it tries my patience!!
> 
> Lou Lou xxx
> 
> PS - The avatar is wishfull thinking!!

Welcome and yes we are all golden here! I hope your stay here is short and sweet! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Welcome Zero! Like our resident "PMA giver-outter" said- I hope your stay here is short and sweet :hugs:

How are all the ladies today?? Bellamama?? Spencer?? Where are you two chicks??

Thanks for the compliment Mama! I will be sure not to knock on your door this weekend cause I know you will be BIZZY :sex::sex::sex::sex:


----------



## bellamamma

Lovely pic Amos! love the hat!

Welcome Zero7! This is THE place to be for the happening over whatever's! Age is a number, it's how we feel that's our life!

I'm fine Amos, just waiting to see if AF will visit or not...lots of info in my journal if you feel so inclined!


----------



## zero7

Thank you for the welcomes ladies :hugs: Bella, you are so right - I certainly do not feel 42 - more like 32 which is probably where the delay in baby making lays iykwim!! :dohh: Oh well, we shall see what happens this month!!! Day 10 for me so should be gearing up for ov in a few days time. 

xxx


----------



## Nise

Evening ladies, glad to see everyone is fine feckle this eve. 

Welcome Zero7, like the others have said before me, I hope your stay here will be short and sweet too.

Well ladies, I have reached CD6 with no signs of early O whoop whoop for that. Hoping to have a slightly more normal cycle this time round. My herbs have all been adjusted and I have 3 different types to take throughout this cycle, just hope I don't get them all mixed up. Its getting a little complicated, but who cares it it leads me closer to my dream then so be it. :thumbup:


----------



## Nise

I possibly spoke a little to soon. EWCM showed up last night at about 10 to midnight. I am now fending off O with a vengence. Today's opk was neg which was a huge relief - hope it stays that way for a few more days - but please not through the whole cycle!!! 

Hope all is well with everyone. Catch you later. :hugs:


----------



## zero7

Just wanted to wish you all a lovely w/end. :thumbup: Nise - hope ov stays away for a few more days! xx


----------



## Nise

zero7 said:


> Just wanted to wish you all a lovely w/end. :thumbup: Nise - hope ov stays away for a few more days! xx

Thanks Zero7 and a lovely weekend to you as well. :hugs:


----------



## mrsbling

Hi all, and Welcome Zero 7 :flower:

Sorry I dont get on here as much as I would like ....must try harder :winkwink:

Well, I thought I might go and see the doctors to see if I should be having any tests or anything, as I have been off BC for over 3 years and TTC for about 2. been using CBFM for about 10 months or so and still nothing....... 

when I have mentioned to Doctors that we have been TTC for about 2 years they dont really say anything or make any sugestions, so is this normal, or has anyone else been sent for tests etc before this? Should I be asking them for anything? (I am 37 years young). :wacko:

baby dust to all

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## zero7

Hi mrsbling :flower:

I'm not sure if there are different protocols for different area's, but as far as I know if your over 35 and have been ttc for 6 months or more, your doc should be offering you at the least some basic tests. I have not had any tests done myself as yet but I will be asking for them comethe new year. 

I can't comment from experience, but there is a 21 day blood test (checks for ovulation) day 2/3 bloods (ovarian reserve). I think these are the first tests done by your GP- what I called the basics! 

Further tests would follow if you get refered to a fertility clinic, (Again, I am no expert) like your oh's sperm being tested, lap & dyes, HSG's etc.

If I were you, I would make another appointment to see your GP and request the blood tests. My GP knows that I am having difficulties and as yet has not suggested any tests, but I will be 'suggesting' them soon!!!

Hope I have helped a bit - and given you correct info! :hugs:

xx


----------



## spencerbear

Welcome zero and hi to evryone else.

Sorry not been on too much, this logging on using my mobile phone is a pain. Cant believe my new house had no phone line to run our broadband but the engineer is finally coming to sort it out on thursday. So not long now and ill be back properly.

In the meantime I should O wednesday, so will be very busy for the next few days lol

Hope you are all doing ok?

Hugs and kisses x


----------



## meldmac

:hi: ladies

Hope everyone is doing well.

I'm feeling not so pregnant at the moment and a little worried about that, but it's probably just me being paranoid. Ugh wish I could fast forward 9 months!!


----------



## Nise

Hey Ladies, hope everyone is keeping dry on this horrid wet Sunday. 

Mrs Bling - Sometimes you have to give the docs a poke. Ask for some blood tests to be done on CD3 of your cycle - FSH & all other hormones involved in baby making. And CD21 of your cycle - mainly to check your progesterone levels are doing what they should during the luteal phase (Though they say this one should be done on CD21 - that is based on a 28 day cycle so if yours is longer or shorter calculate which day to have this done by working out roughly which cycle day would be approx 7 days before AF is expected and do it as close to that day as pos. You could also ask for a Sperm Test for DH - this is obviously a good place to start before you get into the more invasive tests on yourself. Once you get the outcome on these you will have much more of an idea if there is a problem or not and can decide where to go from there. Good luck, hun I hope that all come back good. 

Mel, lovely. I'm sending you a huge hug :hugs: and wishing every pg symptom upon you - MS, sore boobs - the whole works - However I should point out also that it is well documented that the more mature woman is less likely to suffer MS than a younger one - it's one of the perks! 

Spencerbear - Hurrah for Thursday and getting your internet sorted, I shall look forward to hearing more from you then. In the mean time good luck with catching that eggie this time around.

I don't have a huge amount of news since I was last here, suffice to say that it is CD9 today and all opks have been neg thus far - which makes me very happy and hopeful that I will get a more mature egg this month. The opening gambit to this months bonkathon started yesterday! :winkwink:

Enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone. :hugs: to all x


----------



## mrsbling

zero7 said:


> Hi mrsbling :flower:
> 
> I'm not sure if there are different protocols for different area's, but as far as I know if your over 35 and have been ttc for 6 months or more, your doc should be offering you at the least some basic tests. I have not had any tests done myself as yet but I will be asking for them comethe new year.
> 
> I can't comment from experience, but there is a 21 day blood test (checks for ovulation) day 2/3 bloods (ovarian reserve). I think these are the first tests done by your GP- what I called the basics!
> 
> Further tests would follow if you get refered to a fertility clinic, (Again, I am no expert) like your oh's sperm being tested, lap & dyes, HSG's etc.
> 
> If I were you, I would make another appointment to see your GP and request the blood tests. My GP knows that I am having difficulties and as yet has not suggested any tests, but I will be 'suggesting' them soon!!!
> 
> Hope I have helped a bit - and given you correct info! :hugs:
> 
> xx


Thanks for that Zero7 and Nise - that is brilliant :flower:

I will make an appointment tomorrow and ask him/her for the first set of tests ...... will keep you posted :winkwink:


----------



## Nise

You're welcome MrsBling - good luck with it all, I look forward to hearing about it all as and when.

CD10 for me today and still no opk+ which I am very happy about - maybe 3rd cycle in those 'orible' 'erbs are doing their job. :thumbup:

So what's new with everyone else. Hope you all had good weekends. :flower:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello my golden ladies! I so miss you all when nobodies come on here to chat!

I had a lovely weekend and have been extremely tired because on Saturday I decided to be young and stayed up until 4:30am :dohh: big huge stupid mistake as it's taken me until today to even feel human again. :dohh:

Oh well had loads of fun with the girls and then since I have gotten home DH has been more than willing to accomidate my needs as O is any day now:thumbup: LOL 

Hope your all well!:hugs:


----------



## zero7

Hello girlies - hope you are all well :kiss: 

Nothing too exciting from me i.e. no staying out until the early hours!!! I am on a diet at the mo, so I can only have the odd glass of vino! 

I am CD 16. I had another high on my CBFM today but I really think I ovulated yesterday evening so maybe the monitor is just not going to give me a peak this month...? I got a fairly strong line on a cheapie OPK yesterday afternoon- not that I am obsessed with POAS or anything!!! :blush:

How's everyone else doing? 

Love and hugs. xxxxx


----------



## Nise

Hi Girls - well, Csunshine and Zero7. Where is everybody these days. Hopefully all way to busy having fun.

Well, think I o'd in the early hours of yesterday morning, but not sure!!! Still earlier than I would have liked but not as early as last cycle. Have to see what temp does tomorrow and whether I get xhairs or not.

Happy Thanksgiving To all my friends on here gearing up for the celebration, hope you all have a fab time. 

When's the next spat of testing??? Need a little excitement round here. :happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

Nise and Zero hope your both doing well and tbh it totally looks like we all are or are about to O around the same time. LOL

I am just waiting for a temp rise maybe tomorrow or the next day but I think it wont be but a day or two for me.

Happy Thanksgiving to you all! I know some of you don't celebrate it but its a good reason to eat turkey and pumkin pie! :thumbup: DD just loves them both and would like it if I made them once a week. LMAO

Hope your all doing well will check back later.:hugs:


----------



## zero7

How exciting that we are all ovulating at the same-ish time!! We can all drive eachother nuts symptom spotting!!! (Or not- just tell me to shut up if I am really driving you nuts!!) 

Ok, so bring on the 2WW!!! :happydance:

Lou Lou XXXX:dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

zero7 said:


> How exciting that we are all ovulating at the same-ish time!! We can all drive eachother nuts symptom spotting!!! (Or not- just tell me to shut up if I am really driving you nuts!!)
> 
> Ok, so bring on the 2WW!!! :happydance:
> 
> Lou Lou XXXX:dust:

You wont drive me nuts! I try not to symptom spot but it's very hard not to notice what my body does :dohh: maybe yes maybe no......:dohh:


----------



## Nise

Csunshine013 said:


> zero7 said:
> 
> 
> How exciting that we are all ovulating at the same-ish time!! We can all drive eachother nuts symptom spotting!!! (Or not- just tell me to shut up if I am really driving you nuts!!)
> 
> Ok, so bring on the 2WW!!! :happydance:
> 
> Lou Lou XXXX:dust:
> 
> You wont drive me nuts! I try not to symptom spot but it's very hard not to notice what my body does :dohh: maybe yes maybe no......:dohh:Click to expand...

No you won't drive me nuts either - I already am! :rofl: Though for the last 2 months AF has arrived unfashionably early. 

I want pumpkin pie!!! Never seen it in England and I would love to try it coz I love pumpkin - though I generally roast it. Care to share the recipe Cshunshine? :hugs:


----------



## zero7

Oooo good idea Nise!! I would love to try proper pumpkin pie too.........:winkwink:


----------



## Csunshine013

I love me some pumkin pie and yes I will defo share the recipe

3/4 cup granulated sugar
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1/4 teaspoon ground cloves
2 large eggs
1 can (15 oz.) LIBBY'S® 100% Pure Pumpkin
1 can (12 fl. oz.) NESTLÉ® CARNATION® Evaporated Milk
1 unbaked 9-inch (4-cup volume) deep-dish pie shell
Whipped cream (optional)

MIX sugar, cinnamon, salt, ginger and cloves in small bowl. Beat eggs in large bowl. Stir in pumpkin and sugar-spice mixture. Gradually stir in evaporated milk.

POUR into pie shell.

BAKE in preheated 425° F oven for 15 minutes. Reduce temperature to 350° F; bake for 40 to 50 minutes or until knife inserted near center comes out clean. Cool on wire rack for 2 hours. Serve immediately or refrigerate. Top with whipped cream before serving.

It's best if you serve chilled with whipped cream on top but if you serve it warm it's very good too. 

Enjoy!


----------



## zero7

Thanks hon - sounds delicious :hugs:. I dont know if I have ever seen a can of pumkin in our supermarkets - I will have to have a look! 

My hubby is gonna love this!! xx


----------



## Csunshine013

zero7 said:


> Thanks hon - sounds delicious :hugs:. I dont know if I have ever seen a can of pumkin in our supermarkets - I will have to have a look!
> 
> My hubby is gonna love this!! xx

You don't have to have store bought. You can boil your own. It takes longer but it's so much better. I haven't done that for years now but have done it before. Good luck hope you like it.


----------



## truly_blessed

Hi everyone :wave:

mind if i join you girls here. I joined in Oct straight into first tri but had MMC at scan last Friday and D&C on Monday so been hovering between first tri and miscarriage forums this week and I think it's time I found a new home. This one looks comfortable and nice decor :thumbup:

I'm 40 next Wed and OH is ...... 25 but I'm a young 39 and he's a very old 25 so we're about even really :winkwink:

Anyway waiting a while to get over D&C but know we can't wait too much longer so hopefully 2010 will be our lucky year.


----------



## zero7

Hello trulyblessed :flower: So so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: I am very new myself on this thread. You are right- it is a very comfortable place to be!! I am 42 (but feel much younger!!) ttc#1

Good luck for the future honey. xxxxx


----------



## Nise

Evening Ladies - It's been a bit of a hectic day today, one of those ones where you seem to be flying around all over the place and achieving very little when you stop to count. 

CSunshine - Thanks so much for sharing the recipe I am definitely going to try it out, maybe this weekend. Like Zero I have never seen can's of pumpkin but there are loads of fresh ones in the shops at the mo so I'm gonna get boiling. and HAPPY THANKS GIVING

Zero - Hope all is going well for you today.

Truly_blessed - So sorry to hear about your loss, hun :hugs: You are most definitely welcome here, it's been a bit quiet the last week or so but is usually buzzing with news. I hope you'll enjoy it here - we are a fairly happy bunch and not ones to stay down for long.

Well, as for me - FF has given me my cross hairs this morning marking O down at CD10 - though I think it was early hours of CD11 - whichever it is a little earlier than I had hoped - but the groundwork has been done so now it is just a waiting game. Have moved over to my new post O herbs on the tcm side of things - they are truly truly revolting - makes the pre-O ones seem nice in comparison :rofl: 

Hugs to all and I'll catch you later :hugs:


----------



## spencerbear

Hi girls

Welcome truly blessed. Well O should of happened on Tuesday, so guess im joining you in the 2ww........hate this bit. 

Now have my phone line, so should pop by to visit more often.

hugs to all x


----------



## Nise

Hey Spencerbear - Good to see the broadband engineer has sorted you out - er, with broadband!!!! So CSunshine is right we are all pretty much in sync with O this cycle - that's got to help the 2ww shift along. 

I o'd the day before you, a little unfashionably early but I suppose it's better than no O at all.

Hope everyone has a good day today. :happydance:


----------



## truly_blessed

ah thanks for the welcome and kind words :hugs: not sure when I'll be back on track yet, just need to wait it out now. 

MW very kindly gave me a sick note until Tues as she knew I am flying to New York on Wed then Vegas on Sunday. Will be back in work on the 14th Dec then not long to go until Christmas. Then going to London first week in Jan and Prague 2nd weekend. At least I've got things going on to keep my mind occupied :happydance: Hopefully by the time all the excitement's over I might have an idea of where my body is at.

Got my eye on a few CBFMs on ebay as well, might as well be prepared xx


----------



## Nise

Ooo Truly_blessed you are a jet setter. What do you do for a living it sounds exciting? :hugs:


----------



## truly_blessed

oo it's nothing to do with work Nise. I'm an IT Manager in the NHS, lucky if I get to go out of the borough for work. this is all pleasure :flower:

It's my 40th next fri, the first week in Jan OH just bought on a whim to watch Billy Connolly but the only place he could get tickets for was Hammersmith Odeon and the other weekend is OH's christmas present.

OH has just rung as well saying he's gone mad and spent a fortune in Next. asked him why as he didn't need to buy any clothes when we're going to New York and he said none of it was for him but he's got 3 big carrier bags full. :happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome truly_blessed! I am so sorry for your loss! I had a mmc back in Mar as well. I was totally ready to do the whole ttc thing. Your body lets you know when it's ready.

Nise you'll have to let me know when you make the pumkin pie! I had two pieces last night :blush: I must stop and get some whipped topping to put on for tonight. LOL Oh so yummy

We had a wonderful day yesterday but tbh I'm very tired of being in the kitchen!afm well had a lovely Thanksgiving here in the states. DH deep fried the turkey and I made the rest of the dinner and snacks and OMG did I get full! We started grazing about noon and ate dinner at 4pm and then DH fell asleep straight away and left all the dishes for me :growlmad: he will do them all weekend for that one! :thumbup: 

I haven't seen any sign of O yet so will keep bd'n until I get O confirmed


----------



## Nise

Glad you had a good time CSunshine - sounds like it was very yummy too. I'm all for getting DH in the kitchen doing dishes all weekend, it's the least he can do.

Hows your bed coping with all this action :rofl:


----------



## Nise

truly_blessed said:


> oo it's nothing to do with work Nise. I'm an IT Manager in the NHS, lucky if I get to go out of the borough for work. this is all pleasure :flower:
> 
> It's my 40th next fri, the first week in Jan OH just bought on a whim to watch Billy Connolly but the only place he could get tickets for was Hammersmith Odeon and the other weekend is OH's christmas present.
> 
> OH has just rung as well saying he's gone mad and spent a fortune in Next. asked him why as he didn't need to buy any clothes when we're going to New York and he said none of it was for him but he's got 3 big carrier bags full. :happydance:

Ooo, that sounds exciting. :thumbup:


----------



## Csunshine013

Nise said:


> Glad you had a good time CSunshine - sounds like it was very yummy too. I'm all for getting DH in the kitchen doing dishes all weekend, it's the least he can do.
> 
> Hows your bed coping with all this action :rofl:

LMAO

DH is getting under it tonight as it still needs to be reenforced from the last time we broke it :blush: recently it has only been moved out from the wall :dohh:


----------



## Nise

Csunshine013 said:


> Nise said:
> 
> 
> Glad you had a good time CSunshine - sounds like it was very yummy too. I'm all for getting DH in the kitchen doing dishes all weekend, it's the least he can do.
> 
> Hows your bed coping with all this action :rofl:
> 
> LMAO
> 
> DH is getting under it tonight as it still needs to be reenforced from the last time we broke it :blush: recently it has only been moved out from the wall :dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Csunshine013

I did hear a little noise under there on Wednesday night, but tbh I was enjoying something else at the time. LMAO

Guess I had forgotten that we had broken it before :dohh:


----------



## WannaB

Thankyou Nise for pointing out this thread in another post!:hugs: I had no idea it was here.:blush: I well and truly am classified as an older lady, erm 41 should surffice shouldnt it?:haha: I really wanted to give birth before I was 42, this was the last cycle to achieve this and I really feel like this one is out!:dohh: So onwards and upwards! :dust: to all your lovley ladies, looking forward to seeing all your bfps!:hugs:


----------



## bellamamma

WannaB! So good to see you here, I was sure you'd been on this site before, but guess not...! Your siggy line always gives me a lift when I see it! I wanna be pregnant before I'm 42, and so this is my last chance to achieve that...let's do it together!


----------



## Mama4

Just wanna say Hi!:hi: to all my lovlies on here and wish everyone the best luck with their BFP's this month! I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend so far!


----------



## Nise

Helloooo

And a big warm welcome to WannaB - I can't believe you haven't found us before but you're here now and thats what counts. I think you are a fellow Oz is that right? I have been living in the UK long enough to sound cockney!

Csunshine - I don't blame you for not bothering with what's under the bed when your having way more fun on top of it! Maybe it was just the earth moving:rofl:

Hey Bella and Mama4 I've already been round your journals so not much else to say other than I hope your both enjoying your weekends.

Every time I visit this thread I wonder what happened to Sparklesmum who just seemed to suddenly vanish - Hope she's okay. 

Nothing much to report my end 5dpo today and due to the work front (I'm freelance) looking very grim till the New Year I am having to stop acupuncture till then - still got lots of chinese yukky herbs though so will continue with them in the mean time. 

Happy weekend all x :hugs:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Mama4,

I too am over 35 and trying to conceive #5. And I also have 3 boys and a girl. We should be buddies. LOL. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Mama4

TaeBoMama said:


> Mama4,
> 
> I too am over 35 and trying to conceive #5. And I also have 3 boys and a girl. We should be buddies. LOL. I wish you the best of luck!

Wow, no kidding! Thats great! Thanks, I wish you much luck too~! HOw long have you been TTC#5? Anytime you want to find me, i have a journal going - I must check to see if you also have one I can stalk! :thumbup:


----------



## WannaB

Bellamamma lovley to see you again! :hugs: Nise if you hadnt of mentioned it in another thread I dont think I ever would have found you! I get a bit lost on here, sometimes there is just too much to read!:rofl: And lucky I found you in time I just got a little old bfp this morning at 10dpo, but really nervous after the chem I had a couple of cycles ago! Damn testing early again!:rofl:


----------



## glitterqueen

Nise
when you first took the chinese herbs did they have any side effects? I have taken mine for the first time tonight and have spent most of it on the loo and have really bad cramps-is this normal-I am day 3 of cycle with a really bad period anyway after my lap and dye
I agree they taste really bad not sure i will be able to stomach them yuck!!!
OH burst out laughing when he saw me drinking them holding my nose and muttered something bout never surviving in the jungle-bloody hilarious you can imagine my response with PNT and everything lol !


----------



## WannaB

Hey Glitterqueen. Mine didnt have any side effects, but mine are in little pellet form, maybe the lap and dye/heavy period combo is doing it? Hoping you feel better soon hun!:hugs:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Mama4 said:


> TaeBoMama said:
> 
> 
> Mama4,
> 
> I too am over 35 and trying to conceive #5. And I also have 3 boys and a girl. We should be buddies. LOL. I wish you the best of luck!
> 
> Wow, no kidding! Thats great! Thanks, I wish you much luck too~! HOw long have you been TTC#5? Anytime you want to find me, i have a journal going - I must check to see if you also have one I can stalk! :thumbup:Click to expand...

You know, I honestly don't know how long it's been since we've been trying to conceive. I know that sounds dumb, but it's the truth. When I asked my husband for a 4th he said yes, ONLY if I promised not to ask for a 5th! LOL. So I never ASKED for a 5th....just strongly hinted that I wanted another. He'd let me know that wasn't going to happen. But in January, he told me he got to thinking about it and thought his reasons for not wanting another had been selfish and dumb. I was so happy to hear this. Soon after, we went out to dinner and I expressed my happiness over his decision to "have another child". He looked shocked! He said, "That's not what I said. I said, we'd leave it in God's hands." I tried hard not to cry, but I just couldn't help it. I was so hurt and embarrassed. And my husband felt terrible. I was a bad date night! LOL. 

So, I didn't keep track of my periods or ovulation. I tried to block the dates out of my mind and just not think about it. Meanwhile, hubby began to warm up more and more to the idea. Perhaps it's been 2 or 3 months that I think hubby has been actively trying to hit the egg. LOL. He'll say things like, "Hey, let's go make a baby!" Last cycle he bought a pregnancy test and was disappointed to discover we weren't pregnant. This is the first cycle that I've been charting. 

As much as I tried not to keep track of possible ovulation dates in the past, I know for a fact that there were many months when pregnancy would have been a good possibility. It has me a little worried that it won't happen. But now that hubby and I are on the same page, we're getting SERIOUS about the task at hand. 

How long have you been trying to conceive? I'll go check out your journal.

Good luck to all of you ladies!


----------



## Nise

Evening Ladies

Well, I'm glad I popped in here.

WannaB - Huge congratulations to you - I'm so pleased you've got your BFP at last - you certainly deserve it. So that old needle and thread was right eh :rofl: :winkwink: 

Glitterqueen - I take my herbs much the same as you. Mix them with boiling water and wait for it to go cool enough to choke down quickly. lol. I haven't had any side effects whatsoever. It could be a combination of things as WannaB says but if it continues I would stop taking them and let your provider know, so that they can be adjusted - Mine only gave me 2 weeks supply to start because she wanted to check for side effects. Hope you feel better hun :hugs:

TaeBomama - Welcome I hope your stay here will be as short as WannaB's :happydance:


----------



## WannaB

Thanks Nise!:hugs: Yeah go the needle and thread hey, hell of a lot cheaper than the old hpt!:rofl: Trying to keep a low profile till af doesnt come, then you will have to scrap me down off the ceiling!:wacko:


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations wannab. Welcome Taebomama.

Not sure i fancy trying the chinese herbs if they taste bad, im such a baby with medicines lol

Going to visit my mum tomorrow for a few days, while there we are off to see a comedian, so should be good.
Trying not to think of the 2ww but its really hard. 

See you all in a few days x


----------



## mrsbling

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry I have been side tracked away from here again.....trying to finish off my Christmas shopping (Online - its much easier lol). I am also trying to find a nice dress for my Work Christmas party next saturday.....I gave DH the task of trying to find me one online, but I have bought something else as a back up too - just in case!! :) 

Hope you are all well. Nise & Zero7 have you make the Pumpkin pie yet? it sounds delicious :) 

Welcome Truly Blessed and sorry to hear you news :hugs:

Welcome WannaB and huge congratulations - I think thats brilliant news x 

Welcome Taebomama - sending you loads of baby dust :dust:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mrsbling

Oooohhh Spencebear which comedian are you going to see? Sounds like Fun :)


----------



## Nise

Evening Ladies, well that old rain has poured down all day here in London, so just been cooking and watching telly, and browsing bnb for most of the day.

WannaB - I've had a go with the needle and thread! lol was a bit disheartend to see ladies were in including their mc's when I first came across the thread almost 2 weeks ago (I was pre O) the needle only did circles the once then stopped and nothing. Post O it is now doing small circles, stopping completely and then starting circles bigger this time! We'll see. lol

Spencerbear - Have a good trip, it will be nice to see your mum, hope the comedian has you in hysterics and takes your mind off the 2ww. Have you fully recovered now from your pre-move injury? 

Mrsbling - No bloody pumpkins in my local supermarket - well there was one but it was looking very sorry for itself. Can't find the canned stuff either. Never mind More coming in this weekend and I'm not working this week so made Christmas Pud today instead and will go for pumpkin pie in the next day or so. 

Take care all :hugs:


----------



## mrsbling

Hi Nise, 

The weather has been poor up her in the midlands too..... DH was out Golfing in Tewksbury in it - thank god for waterproofs!!! 

I too decided it was a day to hibernate due to the weather, although I didn't go as far a cooking - unless you class poached eggs on toast cooking :rofl: Then we went to our local for Lunch and a nice Baileys Latte (ooh and just the one glass of wine!!!) 

I believe they keep tinned Pumpkin in Waitrose (but dont hold me to that :) )

I think we need to put our orders in with you for the Christmas Pudding, via mail order lol x


----------



## glitterqueen

chinese herbs update
woke up this morning with a head cold but no more repeats of all night on the loo !! still feel a bit icky but only have to take them until next sat and I have another appointment on thurs so I can check with her then. really hope these work xxx the acupuncture was great-i could feel everything ' moving' in womb area when she put the needles in
please let it all work so I don't have to have ivf xxxx


----------



## zero7

Hello ladies- hope you are all really well. I haven't made the pumpkin pie yet either. I looked for a pumpkin but all I could find was a squash. I will have to look in Waitrose for the canned variety! Like the sound of this as it saves all the faff with the fresh one!! 

Well, I am 5 dpo and I think I am just getting all the usual symptoms of AF arriving :cry: . I tried some agnus castus this month and I certainly had stronger ov symptoms and I was feeling quite hopeful at first but now I just feel deflated! 

Glitterqueen - hope the acupuncture works for you hon. Really interesting what you said about feeling things move! 

Love and hugs. xx


----------



## WannaB

glitterqueen said:


> chinese herbs update
> woke up this morning with a head cold but no more repeats of all night on the loo !! still feel a bit icky but only have to take them until next sat and I have another appointment on thurs so I can check with her then. really hope these work xxx the acupuncture was great-i could feel everything ' moving' in womb area when she put the needles in
> please let it all work so I don't have to have ivf xxxx

Glad your feelng better Glitter! I could feel things going on in my stomach too while the needles were in! Fingers crossed it does the trick! I posted in ttc too about using honey and cinnamon, I used that this whole cycle, cinnamon for the uterus and honey to prolong the life of your egg. I know one other person who used it the cycle they got a bfp too, have also read a few other preg forums where other women have used it and have been successful.

Ooo Nise Im liking you tried it hun! :rofl: Im hoping you have the same out come as I did!:hugs: I actually managed to get a cb digi to work this moring with very diluted pee, never could get one to work with the chem I had last time, so its looking more promising! I went to the doc this morning to have a quick chat, apparently they dont do bloods to confirm pregs anymore, was 11 years since the last and thats what they used to do! They take the urine test and thats it! But he's knows Im a nutter and said he would do bloods for me anyway!:rofl: They will be back Wednesday at the latest, then I will believe!:haha:


----------



## spencerbear

We are going to see Jimmy Carr and im hoping he will have me in hysterics....

Still not recovered from pre-move injury, still on these stupid crutches and not seeing the consultant till next week. Will make the trip to mums on the train interesting lol

Its been raining non stop down here too. I really hate the rain, would prefer it to just be cold cause at least you can go out.

Have a good few days ladies and ill be back wednesday x x


----------



## glitterqueen

wannabe-off to buy honey as soon as my shift finishes ! will any old honey do or is Manuka honey better? I looked on the label of my chinese herbs and there is cinammon in the little pellet ones-pity its not in the liquid herbs then they might not taste so bad!! didn't realise you were testing-good luck hun hope its BFP xx-great post bout honey btw- does royal jelly word-i bought the tabs but haven't taken them cuz i am in great danger of rattling when i walk x


----------



## bellamamma

So, what's up with the honey and cinnamon? How do I use them, just eat some honey with cinnamon sprinkled on every day??? At least it sounds appetizing unlike most of the things we do for ttc!


----------



## mrsbling

OOOhhh I love honey and cinnamon, but like bellamamma Im not sure what to do with it???? Can I have it as a hot drink - I love Honey, lemon and hot water in the winter, so maybe I could add some cinnamon to that as a refreshing change to Tea and coffee.

Spencerbear - I love Jimmy carr he's v.funny!! :) I went to see Michael McIntyre on 13th November at NIA and I was crying with laughter..:rofl:...I know he's not eveyones cup of tea, but I like most comedians. Enjoy :)


----------



## Nise

Evening ladies, hope everyone is doing good.

I'm off for a US Pelvis Transabdo & Transvag tomorrow afternoon. More poking and prodding. Not sure what I'm gonna learn from it but hopefully something useful. :thumbup:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Hey Nise,

Let us know what you learn from the ultrasound.

Take care,

Shellie


----------



## WannaB

Nise good luck with the ultrasound, hopefully they dont prod and poke too much!:hugs:

As for the honey and cinnamon, you take a teaspoon a day with a pinch of cinnamon in it. Honey is suppose to prolong the life of your egg and the cinnamon is for a healthy uterus. Interesting its already in your chinese herbs Glitter! I just took them straight off the spoon, I dont know if mixing it in tea will change the properties of them due to the heat, it didnt taste that bad and was easy enough! I just made sure I used a good quality honey because some of the cheaper brands out there dont seem as good consistency wise. This was the only cycle I took it and so far its looking like a nice sticky little bugger! Glitter Ive also read alot of miracle stuff that royal jelly can do too. I was tossing up whether to try that or bee pollen next, and went for the bee pollen because it seems to have less that can go wrong taking it, Royal Jelly is potent stuff apparently and there was mixed reports of taking it after O time etc, like there always is just to make ttc more confusing!:wacko: Bee Pollen is reported to enter the blood stream pretty much straight away and gets to work immediatley and I reasearched all the rdi's and you could still take it with your pre-natals without od'ing on anything. Ive read heaps of threads on ttc forums where they have used both and bang they get preggies though! And alot of them were ladies who were on ivf and the like so I dare say there is some truth to it all! I just especially was interested in the honey/bee pollen aspect as being older I thought my eggs might be on the stale side! lol Thought any chance I could give them was worth a shot! And really when you look at it Im 41 and only had a 10% chance of getting preggers every month compared to the youngens in their 20's who have a 20% chance. Now I only took 4 months and you see a hell of alot of healthy 20 somethings taking a whole lot longer. Maybe it did work!


----------



## Csunshine013

Ladies so sorry I've been gone for the holiday here in the States. Hope you all are well!

Welcome Taebo hope your stay is short and sweet!

Wannab WOOOO HOOOO! Congratulations!

Nise good luck tomorrow with the us hope they give you some answers to your questions!

Mamma your crew is lovely as always!

mrsbling, bellamamma and glitter you must tell me how the honey and cinnamon does for you might have to try it myself!

afm not much to report. I O'd on Friday and hadn't dtd since early Thursday morning or late Wednesday night so :shrug: there should have been ample supply of those little soldiers to attack when the eggy popped! I have been taking a low dose aspirin since Friday and I started with some pinkish brownish spotting don't know if it's from O or from the aspirin I guess only time will tell.

Hope your all well!


----------



## bellamamma

Thanks WannaB, going to have a spoonful right now! Since we're the same age and all, if it worked for you...I've been trying more than 4 months, tho, but hey, it's all worth a try! Am waiting for O, how boring!


----------



## zero7

Good luck with your scan Nise. xx

Wannab- not sure if I congratulated you before so if not, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! I am gonna try the honey and cinnamon thing next cycle. So, is that the whole way through your cycle? 

Hope everyone else is happy and well today. I am 7dpo now - nothing to report!!

xxxx


----------



## Nise

Helloooo Ladies

Just had a cup of tea to warm me up after getting back from my scan. Bbrrr it's cold out there today.

Scan was good, didn't hurt in the slightest and was able to watch all on a monitor on the ceiling! The sonographer was lovely and she said that everything looked just as it should, no abnormalities, pcos or any other horrors. And she was able to confirm that I had ovulated from the right ovary - just got to hope that the little :spermy: used their twat nav and hung a right :rofl:

Hope every one is having a good day and I'll catch you all later. Got to go to a gig tonight (one of DP's bands that he produces - so no getting out of it)


----------



## zero7

So pleased to hear that all was ok at the scan hon. Lovin' the twat nav :haha:

Oh and yeah -its freeeeeezing here too! xxx


----------



## mrsbling

Evening all, hope you are all well .......its is freezing here, and I left the house this morning without a coat and hadn't realised the windscreen was frozen!!! :dohh: Will defo get the coat and scarf out tomorrow :winkwink:

Nise, Glad all went well at the scan 

I think the bee pollen idea seem very interesting, and surely cant do any harm, so will look in to getting some to try for next cycle. 

Couldn't get an appointment at the Dr's yet re: blood tests, so will call again tomorrow and hope to get to see him before the end of the week....... hopefully by the new year I might have some blood tests done to give me an insight into whats going on? :thumbup:

Going to cook some nice fillet steak for DH this evening - keep him happy :winkwink:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello my golden ladies! Hope all is well!

Nise so glad your scan was good! Isn't it so amazing that they can tell you O'd and from which overy!

It's very cold here in the states as well! I have my leather coat but it's time to drag out the tights for when I wear dresses to work :dohh:

We are having left overs as I made a nice pork loin last night so that's what's for dinner tonight. LOL


----------



## WannaB

I agree its is amazing they can tell that you ovulated and from which ovary! Excellent news that all is how it should be, pity they couldnt tell you there and there how the little guys were going inside!

Yeah zero I just took it each morning throughout the whole cycle, still taking it! For some reason I just dont want to stop it at this point, call me crazy!:rofl:


----------



## glitterqueen

wannab
BFP Yeah !!!!!!!! Just realising now I will be 41 soon so you have given me hope x I think i will try the bee pollen -the royal jelly didn't feel like it was doing anything-it was stuff fom Holland and Barrett and I sort of stopped cuz i really am rattling! back on porridge and honey with cinamon for brekkie-good for weather like this it hasn't stopped raining in Northern Ireland for bloody weeks and its baltic xxx


----------



## glitterqueen

forgot to say been trying for 12 months this month so could really do with some of your baby dust !!


----------



## Csunshine013

glitterqueen said:


> forgot to say been trying for 12 months this month so could really do with some of your baby dust !!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

loads of dust to you!


----------



## Nise

WannaB said:


> I agree its is amazing they can tell that you ovulated and from which ovary! Excellent news that all is how it should be, pity they couldnt tell you there and there how the little guys were going inside!
> 
> Yeah zero I just took it each morning throughout the whole cycle, still taking it! For some reason I just dont want to stop it at this point, call me crazy!:rofl:

CRAZY :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Thanks ladies, I was pretty chuffed. Just DP to go on Thursday - Doing a dummy run to hospital tomorrow to time it all out - we have one hour from deposit to deposit! :rofl:
:dust::dust::dust::dust: to all x


----------



## groovygrl

Hi Glitter Queen!

I am 40 also and I am TTC #1 for over a year now! I am taking Bee Pollen too so let's hope it's the magic bullet!

I just received my first day 21 Progesterone Test results - 54! Wow Good numbers for an old girl! I am really hoping that the high #'s mean more than I've ovulated and that my levels are sufficient to sustain a pregnancy!

2 more days to test! I'm at day 26 of 28 day cycle. I did EPT a coule days ago but the line was EXTREMELY faint so...I'll wait two more days, I think. AAARGH! Keep prodding my boobs to make sure they're still sore and checking my undies for nasty 'ole AF.

Here's wishing you loads of happy holiday baby dust!


----------



## glitterqueen

Hi Groovygrl
my progesterone was 26.9 - i think the two countries use different measurements-hope so or I am really lagging behind !! FS said it was ok but I read it should be higher but when i asked him if that was high enough to sustain a prgnancy or should I take progesterone he just shook his head!
Thanks for he baby dust and heres to 2010 Babies xxx


----------



## glitterqueen

Nise said:


> WannaB said:
> 
> 
> I agree its is amazing they can tell that you ovulated and from which ovary! Excellent news that all is how it should be, pity they couldnt tell you there and there how the little guys were going inside!
> 
> Yeah zero I just took it each morning throughout the whole cycle, still taking it! For some reason I just dont want to stop it at this point, call me crazy!:rofl:
> 
> CRAZY :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Thanks ladies, I was pretty chuffed. Just DP to go on Thursday - Doing a dummy run to hospital tomorrow to time it all out - we have one hour from deposit to deposit! :rofl:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust: to all xClick to expand...

:haha: put the container down the pants or under your arm to keep it warm-a suggestion from my FS-he was serious but i laughted picturing oh driving with the sample between his legs this ttc is making me hysterical xx


----------



## Nise

Hey Ladies

Well, dummy run to hospital went well took 19 minutes - so should be well within the hour! lol

Glitterqueen - One of my buddies on here had a friend who was a pig farmer and he often took pigs :spermy: to be tested and also advised holding the container in your armpit - I've passed this on to DP, who has said he wants to deliver his bottle in an envelope!!! :rofl:

Groovygirl - A warm welcome to you. Sounds like it could be a pretty exciting time for you right now - a faint line sounds good to me. Keep us posted, we love getting good news around here.

Hey CSunshine, guessing that old bed has held up - you gotta praise it! I can see you are back in the 2WW and the temps are climbing nicely - So hope you get a little christmas magic of the super sticky kind. :dust::dust::dust:

Hope everyone else is fine - Where is our lovely Amos, I have been thinking of her a lot recently - Anybody heard anything? :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Nise said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Well, dummy run to hospital went well took 19 minutes - so should be well within the hour! lol
> 
> Glitterqueen - One of my buddies on here had a friend who was a pig farmer and he often took pigs :spermy: to be tested and also advised holding the container in your armpit - I've passed this on to DP, who has said he wants to deliver his bottle in an envelope!!! :rofl:
> 
> Groovygirl - A warm welcome to you. Sounds like it could be a pretty exciting time for you right now - a faint line sounds good to me. Keep us posted, we love getting good news around here.
> 
> Hey CSunshine, guessing that old bed has held up - you gotta praise it! I can see you are back in the 2WW and the temps are climbing nicely - So hope you get a little christmas magic of the super sticky kind. :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Hope everyone else is fine - Where is our lovely Amos, I have been thinking of her a lot recently - Anybody heard anything? :hugs:

LMAO Nise only you could remember my broken bed. LOL Well the bed isn't even a year old and we just flipped the mattress (head to toe) pillow top very very comfortable but we just keep moving it out from the wall and then the center part keeps coming undone :dohh: DH I think has fixed it well! 

So my spotting has stopped so I'm thinking that it was O spotting and the aspirin made it noticable only internally nothing any other time :shrug: so only 5dpo and the wait is already getting to me. I need to put the tree up and take my mind off this ttc 2ww crap!

Dust to you all hope your all well and no haven't seen or heard from Amos hope she is having a lovely time this holiday season along with the rest of you!


----------



## zero7

Right! I can feel the dreaded witch on her way so I have to plan my next attack!! 

I have found a Zita West affiliated acupuncturist a few miles up the road from me, so gonna give it a go. I am also gonna try soy and the honey and cinnamon thing. Come on BFP!!! PMA!!!

Love and hugs. xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Good luck Zero so sorry you feel af but pg symptoms are very similar to af so maybe you wont need plan b but it's always nice to have.

:hugs:


----------



## Nise

Awe, I'm hoping you won't need plan b either, Zero7. :dust: I really recommend the acupuncture, talk to her about Traditional Chinese Medicine if she doesn't bring it up first. Good luck, hun I've got it all crossed for us :hugs:


----------



## groovygrl

:wohoo:Good morning ladies! I tested this morning and got my:bfp:

YAHOO:happydance:

After almost two years of trying, turning 41 in Jan I was starting to despair! My DH and I were already talking about our 'cut off' date, where we move forward without children in our lives.

Keep up the faith my friends, it can happen to us oldie's!

Glitter Queen - ya, I don't know the number system you were measured by but if it's similiar, your numbers were good! My Dr. said 20 is consistant with ovulation and adequate to maintain pregnancy. My numbers were high because I was pumping out mad levels as conception and cell division were well on it's way! The only different thing I have done in last three months is the bee pollen thing - two capsules in the am. Maybe the magic bullet?

wishing you all lot's of Christmas baby magic!:dust:

xoxo


----------



## Csunshine013

Congratulations!!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## zero7

Ohhh congratulations !!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## spencerbear

mrsbling - Jimmy Carr was great would recommend this tour he is doing. I love michael mcintyre as well, wanted to see his tour as well but couldnt get tickets.

sunshine - Lol i remember the bed breaking bit too, it was funny x

groovygirl - CONGRATULATIONS 


afm im at 9 DPO my boobs are really sore and tendor but that about it. Wish next week would hurry up, so i can find out. In the meantime ive got a christmas tree to buy and put up, should be funny with a litle girl that cant stop playing with the baubles lol. Also got to see the consultant at the hospital about my foot, just wish it would be better already. Sorry just having a moan about it there.


----------



## Nise

Congratulations Groovygirl I am delighted for you and wish you a happy and healthy 9 months.

Spencerbear - Glad you had a good time, hun. Have fun picking your tree.

Well, :spermy: have been delivered to the hospital today so just have to wait now for the results. Woke up feeling a little AF'y this morning - no show yet, but think the witch is flying in for another early visit. Oh well - moving on!


----------



## Csunshine013

Spencerbear yeah well DH is being an arse so he wont need to fix it for a while! LOL I sometimes play that card when he's naughty so then when he gets to try and break it he feels special. LMAO

Nise WOOO HOOOO for the delivery! Sorry your having AF symptoms but like I have said times before af and pg symptoms are very similar!

afm well had the odd cramps last night then a huge temp dip this am so will wait and see what tomorrow brings???? I truly hope it was implantation dip but it was huge one so :shrug: after tomorrow I will be in the 1ww YEAH!


----------



## glitterqueen

groovygrl
CONGRATS!! P S off to buy some bee pollen-what brand did you use?


----------



## glitterqueen

Nise
I have just had an awful image of an armpit and samples-thanks for that one!!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Hello strangers!!! Just popping in to say hello and read all the updates. Congrats Groovygirl! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!
Even though I don't post as often as I used to, I have not forgotten about all my lovely golden oldies :hugs: 
I am taking time to just enjoy life right now, although today is the first day of my first period since the D&C and it is kicking my butt right now! Hopefully the next few months will pass quickly and I can get back to TTC and get back in the groove with all you ladies. Of course by then, you will all have moved over to FIRST TRI!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mama4

Hi Amy - so good to hear from you! I am glad to hear you are enjoying life and doing well. This seems to be the time of year that time flies by so fast (for me) - so maybe these next few months will be a flash and you will be TTC again in no time. Take care of yourself and dont stress about where any of us gals may be in a few months time :hugs: Im your buddy no matter what forum we hang out in! :flower:

:kiss:
Airley


----------



## Csunshine013

Glad you popped in on us Amos and you too Mama4! It's good to see you both around every now and then! I've just been having a pity party so eyes are all red and face all blotchy but feel better now. LOL :dohh: Guess we have to do that every now and then. 

Hope your all doing great still just putzn along in the 2ww!

Amos hope your af doesn't stay long and is nicer tomorrow!:hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Whatchu having a pity party about?? Can I join?? :flower:


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> Whatchu having a pity party about?? Can I join?? :flower:

Just feeling pretty low today and DH has been such an ass lately. Sometimes I wish I could just go back to when I didn't care so much and when we first started dating and he treated DD with love and respect now days he's turning into a dictator. Don't think you want to jump on that wagon. LOL

I like flowers so that made my day thanks! Now if I can just get through dinner without a fight between DD and DH that would make it great!


----------



## Amos2009

Sorry you are having a rough day :( I will try waving my magic wand to make dinner go smoothly. :dust::dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanksgiving was the last time we all had dinner together without an argument at the table so it does get really old! 

Off to make dinner now have a lovely evening and come back and visit when you can!:hugs:


----------



## mrsbling

Hiya ladies, hope you are all well :flower:

groovygrl - Congratulations :happydance: :happydance:

Spencerbear - glad you enjoyed it - will be watching out for his tour date :)

Nise - glad the little :spermy:'s arrived safely - did he deliver them in the envelope, or go for the warmer under arm approach lol x

Looking forward to getting the tree (not for another week or so though), and really getting in to the christmas spirit - only a few final pressies to get for DH and then all done :happydance:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Nise

Hey girls I have such a busy today with meetings and stuff I've only just managed to get on and do my rounds.

AMOS - YAY how lovely to see you here again, Were your ears burning, coz I was only just asking if anyone had heard from you. Sorry you've got the old hag with you at the mo. Hopefully she'll piss off quick and you can get back to being busy. :winkwink:

Awe, Sunshine, we all need a good :cry: every now and again, but I think you've had your fair share recently and I hope things get easier for you my love. Big hugs :hugs:

MrsBling - DP went for the underarm approach for the S/A delivery under pressure I have to add, he felt an envelope would be much more hygenic for the poor nurses. Turns out he was right!!! - I got my ear chewed off all the way home, apparently the container should have been handed in, in a plastic wallet which doctors suregery should have given us. So he was a little embarrassed. Oh well! 'bout time he suffered if you ask me :rofl:

So I am fending off crampy feelings of impending AF (I never usually get any warning - so am quite bemused by this) Also getting creamy CM - I usually just remain dry till AF comes. It is only 11dpo though so I am trying very hard not to read anything into all this. It could just be the effects of the new herbs I have for the Luteal phase. Can't help doing a little pleading with the big guy though! 

Well, hugs to all and hope you all have great weekends :hugs:


----------



## mrsbling

Hey Nise, Lets keep our fingers crossed that Santa brings you your December BFP x :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

Nise said:


> Hey girls I have such a busy today with meetings and stuff I've only just managed to get on and do my rounds.
> 
> AMOS - YAY how lovely to see you here again, Were your ears burning, coz I was only just asking if anyone had heard from you. Sorry you've got the old hag with you at the mo. Hopefully she'll piss off quick and you can get back to being busy. :winkwink:
> 
> Awe, Sunshine, we all need a good :cry: every now and again, but I think you've had your fair share recently and I hope things get easier for you my love. Big hugs :hugs:
> 
> MrsBling - DP went for the underarm approach for the S/A delivery under pressure I have to add, he felt an envelope would be much more hygenic for the poor nurses. Turns out he was right!!! - I got my ear chewed off all the way home, apparently the container should have been handed in, in a plastic wallet which doctors suregery should have given us. So he was a little embarrassed. Oh well! 'bout time he suffered if you ask me :rofl:
> 
> So I am fending off crampy feelings of impending AF (I never usually get any warning - so am quite bemused by this) Also getting creamy CM - I usually just remain dry till AF comes. It is only 11dpo though so I am trying very hard not to read anything into all this. It could just be the effects of the new herbs I have for the Luteal phase. Can't help doing a little pleading with the big guy though!
> 
> Well, hugs to all and hope you all have great weekends :hugs:

Thanks Hun yes I could use some smiles but most generally I'm a happy person and feel that BNB is about the only place I can have a good moan and you all will understand. :thumbup:

My smiles are on there way as well as your too! Creamy cm sound good so does af pains! Thats what I had last cycle so fxd! Glad DH got his sample delivered without any problems. LOL He could have had to carry it in his hand and that would have been a huge mess with the 19 minute car ride and all. LMAO

Hope everybody is doing well! I'll be back to check on you all hopefully before I leave work here in about 1hr. :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Fingers and toes crossed Nise!!!! :hugs: 

Sunshine---how you feeling today?


----------



## Csunshine013

Better but thinking about changing my middle name to Biotch. LOL 

DH is still a pill but I have extra kids tonight so he will be happy as he loves kids just not mine :cry: no he loves her and wants her to be just like him and truly she is just like me mouth and all :dohh:

How are you doing????? When do you think you'll start ttc again?


----------



## Nise

Thanks Sunshine and Amos. I'm just trying to chill and not read to much into it all. FF has changed my AF due date from tomorrow (Sun) to Tuesday wtf - Just hoping she is completely wrong and will have to change it to sometime late next year! 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. It is fine and sunny albeit cold in London today. :happydance:


----------



## spencerbear

Fingers crossed for you Nise.

Well th e old witch got me yesterday, 3 days early. wish she would go away for a bit, couldnt help myself but cried for half the day. Was really hoping this would be our month. Oh well back to the start again, one more month doing this naturally, then im going to monitor every little bit there is lol


Hope your all ok ?


----------



## zero7

Well, she witch:) got me today!! Day 27 - thats a new one for me! Days 26, 28, 29, 30, 31 - yes I've had all of these before but I can now add 27 to my repetoire :thumbup: Happy days!!!!!!! 

xx


----------



## mrsbling

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well, and have enjoyed your weekend :)

Spencebear I know its hard to keep hold of the emotions when the :witch: makes her unwelcomed appearance - but try and keep a PMA, your BFP won't be far away :hugs: x


----------



## Nise

Oh spencerbear and Zero7 I am so sorry the old hag bag has flown in on you. I've felt like she is coming since Thursday - Today these feelings have mostly gone just odd niggles every now and again - but Thursday and Friday especially I felt so heavy and full of her, I even wore a pantie liner! I am trying to be embracing this cycle and happy that my LP length is getting longer and I've fully stocked up with liners and tampax in an effort to thawt sods law! 

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend - Only three more days and I finally go back to work, nice short 2 day week to ease myself back in. I work freelance and was beginning to think I would never work again and should cancel Christmas when wham I got 4 jobs so will be busy till March. :happydance:


----------



## Nise

:witch: flew in this morning so I am back to CD1 - At least I am in good company and can take heart in the fact that my LP is almost at 14 days now! So on for a shot at a New Year BFP - FF predicts O somewhere between CD9 - 12 and AF from the 30th December. 

Come on Santa - BFP's for the big girls please :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Nise

WannaB - I was so sorry to see your posting on "As if Mondays aren't bad enough". Not sure where to reach you but I wanted to send you a huge hug and much strength. My heart goes out to you at this time. xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Spencerbear and Zero and Nise so sorry that nasty bag doesn't know her place yet! :growlmad: Hope she isn't treating you too badly!

I don't know what you talking about Nise with Wannab but I'm headed to check it out as soon as I'm done here! 

:hugs: Wannb cause everybody deserves them!

afm nothing new to report except FF moved my O date from Friday to Saturday which means the last time DH and I dtd was Thursday morning WTF????? I just don't understand! The only symptom I'm noticing is that my @@'s are tender and sore but that has happened before. :shrug:

Hope all my golden ladies are well will check back later. :hugs:


----------



## Nise

Awe, Sunshine I don't know why FF would do that - she is one crazy bitch programmed by a bloody man probably! But Thursday morning is still good timing hun so good chance still. :hugs:


----------



## WannaB

Wow looks like this week has been a complete and utter bitch to alot of us!:growlmad: I spent a delightful 7 hours at the hospital yesterday bleeding my arse off, I woke in the morning at about 4.30am with not wiff of a problem till I went to the loo and then my heart just dropped out from under me! Not a cramp or a pain or a clot, just bright red blood. So I drags myself off to the hospital knowing nothing can be done, but you go anyway!:haha: They were really good and very supporting so I was lucky, Ive read heaps of other threads where women get treated like trash, so I was so thankful I didnt get that! They took my bloods and organised an u/s, which made me laugh because I knew they would see zip!:haha: Beta hcg came back at 13 which I told them was crap and I was m/c, but doc said it was too early to tell and put it down as threatened m/c and I have to go back for another beta on Thursday, I will just to humour them, I know I should be way more than 13 by now! Still no pain or cramping just lots of bright red blood! I let myself have a cry and now will just get on with it!:thumbup: Starting temping this morning and taking my bee pollen, least its not going to waste now! :rofl: Will do the soy again this cycle starting from tomorrow to see if I can bring O forward by a couple of days again, Im a woman on a mission and I will take two days here and there to make the journey shorter!:haha: The bright side is I can still hang with you lovley ladies that I just found and continue ttcing together, although I hope you all piss off really soon in a good way!:haha::hugs: Lets teach the bitch a lesson!:happydance:


----------



## zero7

WannaB - so sorry hon :hugs: 
You sound like one very positive lady though! I am so glad that you were treated well at the hospital- it makes all the difference.

You take care hon and I am with you on the honey and cinnamon and soy (first time for me this month). 

Love and hugs. xxxxx


----------



## zero7

Nise- sorry the witch got you hon. :hugs: xx


----------



## Csunshine013

Wannab you are such a strong person! Glad you have found your PMA!



AFM I had a nice temp rise today so only 3 days to go for testing. LOL Like I'll wait that long :dohh: Hope your all doing well!


----------



## zero7

Good luck sunshine!! FX'd for you..:hugs: xx


----------



## mrsbling

Wannab - sorry to hear your news :hugs: I am sure that with your PMA, your TTC journey will be over real soon :) x


----------



## Csunshine013

Just a short phrase


PMA ALL THE WAY!

Hope all my ladies are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## bellamamma

Nice chart Sunshine! woowoo implant dip and big rise...


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks Bellamamma I am running on my lunch hour to grab a test well two so I can do one over my lunch hour and then one tomorrow am FMU! fxd for a lovely sticky LO!


----------



## Csunshine013

I bought the test! and the test says at 12dpo ........ :bfp:

I am scared to death atm! I pray everyday for a healthy and sticky Little one!


Hope your all doing well!


----------



## spencerbear

Sorry to hear your news wannab...........well done on the PMA though.

Fx'd for you sunshine, praying for a really sticky one x

afm - well the old hag has just left, so only 1 week to go until its fun time. Other than that, the hospital has said my foot is finally on the mend and i just need therapy on it. Still on the stupid crutches though, as until ive had a couple of weeks therapy it wont take my weight. Really glad that i will be able to drive and get about better though.


----------



## Mama4

WHAT Sunshine! Oh thats fantastic news!!! Im doing a "pleeeeease be a sticky bean" dance for us both as I type! haha! :happydance:
Also, where is your picture???? Have you got one yet???


----------



## TaeBoMama

Csunshine013 said:


> I bought the test! and the test says at 12dpo ........ :bfp:
> 
> I am scared to death atm! I pray everyday for a healthy and sticky Little one!
> 
> 
> Hope your all doing well!

:happydance: Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Mama4 said:


> WHAT Sunshine! Oh thats fantastic news!!! Im doing a "pleeeeease be a sticky bean" dance for us both as I type! haha! :happydance:

What? You got a :bfp:? Awesome! Congratulations! :wohoo:


----------



## Mama4

TaeBoMama said:


> Mama4 said:
> 
> 
> WHAT Sunshine! Oh thats fantastic news!!! Im doing a "pleeeeease be a sticky bean" dance for us both as I type! haha! :happydance:
> 
> What? You got a :bfp:? Awesome! Congratulations! :wohoo:Click to expand...

Well, I got a super faint one this morning, but it came up straight away and I can see it plainly even tho it is light. So Im hoping and praying it sticks and maybe tomorrow I might have an even better line! Woooo Hoooo! Keeping everything crossed!:happydance:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Mama4 said:


> TaeBoMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mama4 said:
> 
> 
> WHAT Sunshine! Oh thats fantastic news!!! Im doing a "pleeeeease be a sticky bean" dance for us both as I type! haha! :happydance:
> 
> What? You got a :bfp:? Awesome! Congratulations! :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I got a super faint one this morning, but it came up straight away and I can see it plainly even tho it is light. So Im hoping and praying it sticks and maybe tomorrow I might have an even better line! Woooo Hoooo! Keeping everything crossed!:happydance:Click to expand...

A faint line is still a positive...just harder to believe. I see your temp is still up at 14dpo. Looking like a positive to me!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mama4

Thanks so much! Im trying to stay encouraged, I posted some pics in my journal and also in a thread in the preg test gallery called 14DPO - Very Faint Positive. Take a look if you like and tell me what you think!


----------



## TaeBoMama

Mama4 said:


> Thanks so much! Im trying to stay encouraged, I posted some pics in my journal and also in a thread in the preg test gallery called 14DPO - Very Faint Positive. Take a look if you like and tell me what you think!

I see 2 lines!!!:happydance:


----------



## Mama4

Yay!!! Thanks for going to take a peek! Im praying its gonna still be there when I test again! :happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

Awe thanks ladies I am scared crappless! I will try and get one posted tomorrow!
Gotta run have a great night!:hugs:


----------



## Nise

hurah Sunshine WOW, you did it again - Excellent news, I will join in the sticky bean dancing - They are gonna think I am a right nutter at work (1st Day today) :wohoo::wohoo:

And my lovely Mama4 well might have to change that name to 5. I've seen the sticks and I don't think there's much room for doubt especially after last nights. So :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Amos2009

WOW!!!! See what I mean about me staying away??? TWO :bfp::bfp:!!!!

Congrats Sunshine and Mama!!! Lots of sticky baby dust for you both!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mrsbling

Wow - Congratulations Csunshine & Mama4 :happydance:

lots of stick dust to you both x 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

I put my test in the gallery if you want to take a peak. LOL


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations Mama......wow 2 BFP....theres hope for the rest of us x


----------



## FBbaby

Hello wise and mature ladies :hugs:

Since there's been wonderful news this week, congratulations csunshine and Mama4, I thought it might be time to expand the thread with new recruits, so hope you'll take me on!

I'm 39 so hopefully qualify, am a massively grateful mum of 2 already, but have only met my soulmate last year. I would love to make him a dad and share the wonderful experience of parenthood with him. We started ttc last April, fell pg in May, m/c in June and have been trying since. I'm on cycle 6 since m/c, and about to start cycle 7. As an older ttcer, I worry about the quality of my eggs and all, so started the ball rolling, got blood tests done and have specialist appt in Feb. 

Like all of you I assume, I find ttc with the pressure of our age quite tough, with moments of extreme pma, and others of real distress, but I keep going because giving up at this stage is not an option. 

I feel I know quite a bit about you guys from other threads and reading your journals. By the way Nise, I am originally from France and now live in Bexhill, which you must have heard of having lived in Hastings for some time.

Anyway, would love to join you guys :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

FBbaby said:


> Hello wise and mature ladies :hugs:
> 
> Since there's been wonderful news this week, congratulations csunshine and Mama4, I thought it might be time to expand the thread with new recruits, so hope you'll take me on!
> 
> I'm 39 so hopefully qualify, am a massively grateful mum of 2 already, but have only met my soulmate last year. I would love to make him a dad and share the wonderful experience of parenthood with him. We started ttc last April, fell pg in May, m/c in June and have been trying since. I'm on cycle 6 since m/c, and about to start cycle 7. As an older ttcer, I worry about the quality of my eggs and all, so started the ball rolling, got blood tests done and have specialist appt in Feb.
> 
> Like all of you I assume, I find ttc with the pressure of our age quite tough, with moments of extreme pma, and others of real distress, but I keep going because giving up at this stage is not an option.
> 
> I feel I know quite a bit about you guys from other threads and reading your journals. By the way Nise, I am originally from France and now live in Bexhill, which you must have heard of having lived in Hastings for some time.
> 
> Anyway, would love to join you guys :hugs:

Thank you for your kind words and Welcome! 

You will find these ladies very helpful and supportive for what ever path you choose! Hope your stay here is short and sweet!


----------



## TaeBoMama

FBbaby said:


> Hello wise and mature ladies :hugs:
> 
> Since there's been wonderful news this week, congratulations csunshine and Mama4, I thought it might be time to expand the thread with new recruits, so hope you'll take me on!
> 
> I'm 39 so hopefully qualify, am a massively grateful mum of 2 already, but have only met my soulmate last year. I would love to make him a dad and share the wonderful experience of parenthood with him. We started ttc last April, fell pg in May, m/c in June and have been trying since. I'm on cycle 6 since m/c, and about to start cycle 7. As an older ttcer, I worry about the quality of my eggs and all, so started the ball rolling, got blood tests done and have specialist appt in Feb.
> 
> Like all of you I assume, I find ttc with the pressure of our age quite tough, with moments of extreme pma, and others of real distress, but I keep going because giving up at this stage is not an option.
> 
> I feel I know quite a bit about you guys from other threads and reading your journals. By the way Nise, I am originally from France and now live in Bexhill, which you must have heard of having lived in Hastings for some time.
> 
> Anyway, would love to join you guys :hugs:

Thanks for the intro! Welcome, welcome!:wave:


----------



## mrsbling

FBbaby said:


> Hello wise and mature ladies :hugs:
> 
> Since there's been wonderful news this week, congratulations csunshine and Mama4, I thought it might be time to expand the thread with new recruits, so hope you'll take me on!
> 
> I'm 39 so hopefully qualify, am a massively grateful mum of 2 already, but have only met my soulmate last year. I would love to make him a dad and share the wonderful experience of parenthood with him. We started ttc last April, fell pg in May, m/c in June and have been trying since. I'm on cycle 6 since m/c, and about to start cycle 7. As an older ttcer, I worry about the quality of my eggs and all, so started the ball rolling, got blood tests done and have specialist appt in Feb.
> 
> Like all of you I assume, I find ttc with the pressure of our age quite tough, with moments of extreme pma, and others of real distress, but I keep going because giving up at this stage is not an option.
> 
> I feel I know quite a bit about you guys from other threads and reading your journals. By the way Nise, I am originally from France and now live in Bexhill, which you must have heard of having lived in Hastings for some time.
> 
> Anyway, would love to join you guys :hugs:

Welcome aboard :flower:


----------



## Mama4

Thanks FBbaby! Welcome!!!!! I loooove all my BNB buddies - very supportive, very helpful and wonderful friends! Hope you get that BFP ever so quickly! :flower:


----------



## FBbaby

Thank you very much for your welcome :hugs:

I have found that after a certain number of cycles, it gets harder and harder to relate to most threads as I feel that age is what makes me where I am; not to say that it doesn't mean the end result won't be the same, but that the limit of time makes ttc somehow more pressing. At the same time, I think age helps to make us more appreciative of what getting pregnant and giving birth means. 

I am looking forward to share the journey with you all


----------



## spencerbear

FBbaby said:


> Hello wise and mature ladies :hugs:
> 
> Since there's been wonderful news this week, congratulations csunshine and Mama4, I thought it might be time to expand the thread with new recruits, so hope you'll take me on!
> 
> I'm 39 so hopefully qualify, am a massively grateful mum of 2 already, but have only met my soulmate last year. I would love to make him a dad and share the wonderful experience of parenthood with him. We started ttc last April, fell pg in May, m/c in June and have been trying since. I'm on cycle 6 since m/c, and about to start cycle 7. As an older ttcer, I worry about the quality of my eggs and all, so started the ball rolling, got blood tests done and have specialist appt in Feb.
> 
> Like all of you I assume, I find ttc with the pressure of our age quite tough, with moments of extreme pma, and others of real distress, but I keep going because giving up at this stage is not an option.
> 
> I feel I know quite a bit about you guys from other threads and reading your journals. By the way Nise, I am originally from France and now live in Bexhill, which you must have heard of having lived in Hastings for some time.
> 
> Anyway, would love to join you guys :hugs:

Hi and welcome to the thread. Lol what a small world it is, I have recently moved to st leonards. Still getting to know the area but have been into bexhill a few times now 
.


----------



## zero7

Ohhhh yay and congratulations sunshine and mama4 - fantastico!!! 

FB - you have hit the nail square on the head about it being hard to relate to some threads after a certain amount of cycles going by and I think that the over-riding thing that defines me and ttc is my age too (42). Good luck hon - I hope you get your BFP really soon. xx

Well, afm, I had my first acupuncture sesh and it went really well. The lady is lovely and specializes in fertility. I feel really positive about it. I have also taken soy for the first time so we will have to see how that goes! 

One last thing, also had bloods taken for an FSH test - haven't had the result yet but fingers crossed although I have read that it can vary from month to month so it cant be that acurate????

Hope you are all honky-dory!! Mucho love. xxx


----------



## Nise

Hi Ladies. Glad to see all's good with the Golden Girls. I've been a bit tied up the last couple of days and have been suffering B&B withdrawal symptoms - not fun!!!

Welcome to FBbaby - I know Bexhill well - Not fond memories of it, it has to be said. Despite most of my family living in Hastings I was sent to boarding school in Bexhill - 'Charters Towers' I was only there for a year - hated it. We used to go to Hastings White Rock for swimming lessons once a fortnight and I knew home was just up the road - I tried every trick in the book to get left behind, but it never worked. lol

So girls, a few New Year BFP's this cycle, eh! The bonking season approaches. Good luck all
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Nise

Spencerbear - that's so funny that you live in St Leonards - I lived there before moving to London in Kennilworth Avenue! Used to go night clubbing in a club that's long since shut down and do cartwheels pissed as a fart across Warrior Square on the way home. Good days those.

Zero7 - So glad you enjoyed the acupuncture and you've got a fertility specialist, that's brilliant. Good luck with your tests. I've had FSH twice. The first time it was high 16.2 and the Gynae was like 'no hope except for IVF and doner egg' - I then started my acu and TC< and after about a month had another FSH test and it was right down to 5.8!!! Gynae has changed his tune too - though still warns me about my age - as if I don't know how old I am - twat!


----------



## spencerbear

Hi girls, How is everyone today? Hope you all had a good weekend?

All was quiet here. Next weekend should be O weekend, so wont be such a quiet one lol
Also my eldest will be 18 this week, omg that makes me feel old!!! So will be going to visit her (she is away at college) and going out. 

Nise - I know warrior square but only cause ive caught the train from there lol We are at the other end of St leonards. Still got to get out and explore properly.


----------



## FBbaby

Good morning everyone. Thank you again for your warm welcome. Can't believe I have found fellow oldies, but also neighbours! Spencerbear, we are indeed only a few miles away from each other. What brought you down here? Hope you enjoy it, although it is much more pleasant in the Summer. 

Nise, no suprise Bexhill bring back such bad memories. The school still exists, only a bit further up my road, but it is not residential any longer! I won't be in Bexhill for much longer though as as soon as OH and I sell our properties, we will be moving down the road to Eastbourne. 

Zero, good luck with the results of your fsh tests. I had mine last week, came back at 9.7, not great but fair so was ok with it, but then I think my Oestrogen levels came back very high which supposedly lower fsh results, so not great news it would seem. But yes, it does seem levels can change from one month to another and I have read quite a few success stories of ladies falling pg, with IVF and naturally with much higher levels. So annoying when our age is thrown back at our faces as if we don't know already what it implies...


The witch is on her way today and it has hit me harder this cycle because after a few cycles of feeling dismissive, OH and I were full of pma this month having ovulated and done plenty of babydance whilst we were away in Egypt. That with the tests results, I feel like I am entering a new phase of ttc called 'pray for a little miracle'. I have a appointment with the fertility specialist beginning of Feb, so that's my next milestone, hoping to get a better idea of what to expect and actions to take then. In the meantime, I have my two darlings' birthdays coming up to remind me how lucky I am to have them. Gosh Spencerbear, 18 years, that must feels strange. My big girl is turning 10 on 31/12 and that makes me feel old already! There is 20 years difference between me and my sister (my mum had her at 42) and we have a great relationship.


----------



## truly_blessed

WOW!!! Congratulations on the BFPs girls, way to go :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: xx

I think my bleeding has just decided to stop after 3 weeks, will go to EPU for scan to confirm tomorrow and hopefully be getting on with TTC very soon. Bought CB FM off Ebay last night so will have a new toy to play with as well :flower:


----------



## mrsbling

Good evening ladies - hope you are all well and are nearly ready for Christmas.....I have all presents :happydance: (except for one on its way for DH), just need to write cards and wrap presents - and I hate wrapping presents :( 

Well, DH has had a really high temperature (102f) all of last week, so think we missed the vital :sex: days..... but at least he is better now - and luckily my temperature didn't reach his heights so I am grateful for that :) 

Sending you all extra special Christmas baby dust 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## zero7

I haven't bought any presents yet :dohh: I have writen my cards and sent most of them though which is very organised for me!! 

I have a big smile on my face today as I have just got my FSH LH results and it says NOT menopausal FSH 6 LH 2.5 - I'm quite chuffed with that considering I am an old duffer at 42!!! Feel like doing a little happy dance!:happydance:

Hope everyone else is A-OK. XXXX


----------



## glitterqueen

excellent result Zero i am 41 mine is 9.6 and i thought that was good!! well done you


----------



## zero7

Thank you honey :hugs: I was expecting the worst really so it has given me a shot of PMA!! 9 is still really good btw - normal range I believe?? xxx


----------



## glitterqueen

its not too bad but doc said go for ivf sooner than later so i have just got an appointment for 5th Jan-cancellation so i am looking at it as a sign-cheap flights too so its meant to be !!


----------



## Nise

Evening Ladies, well I've had a really busy time of it the last few days and it won't be letting up till 23rd Dec! Oh God I've only got 2 days to finishing sorting Christmas Sunday and Christmas Eve!!!

FBbaby - Eastbourne is much better, used to go there coz it was the nearest shopping centre! (Showing my age now!) Well I will cross everything for you that you won't need the FS in Feb coz you'll have a BFP before then :winkwink:

truly-blessed. I'm so glad the bleeding is coming to an end, here's hoping all gets back to normal very quickly and you catch that eggie. :thumbup:

Zero7 - Fab news on your FSH results 6 is brilliant. Hurrah for re-newed PMA.

Glitterqueen - Good luck for the 5th Jan, that's great you got a cancellation, let's hope its a lucky date and you won't need it either. :happydance:

As for me well it's O week, my temps are low to the extreme, but probably because I have been taking them an hour earlier than normal due to work. I have also run out of opks and haven't had time to get anymore - so am flying solo this cycle with just a tiny bit of help from FF. I am hoping that the not having time to obsess route will be the lucky one. Oh and DP got his SA results back today and was told they are all normal so that was a little bit of good news for him. Hope everyone else is doing good and I'll catch up with all again soon. :happydance:


----------



## WannaB

Morning Ladies!:hugs: Sorry Ive been slack!:wacko: Im glad to see you all are well!:hugs: Yah for the ripper FSH level! Loving that!:happydance: I just got the results of mine back and I didnt like it one bit! I just have to keep in mind it was done on day 3 of my miscarriage and that it could have thrown in off, otherwise a score of 34 ul, when the normal range of 3-20 ul, is not good!:wacko: I have a gyno appointment in Feb so I wll just have to sit tight and try to pull a miracle sticky bean out of my arse my myself! Ive now added few things to try and preserve the egg quality I have left. Bee Pollen, Royal Jelly and Wheatgrass, to help the buggers stay freasher for longer and to help them mature to a better quality when I O. Also raspberry leaf to help with blood flow to the old uterus. Quantity doesnt seem to be an issue, but I do worry the quality may have dropped, just a matter of finding the healthy one out of what I have left I suppose now! I would love to see some Chrismas BFP's out of you lot so my fingers are eternally crossed for you all!:hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

Hi wannabee
you sound like me with all the supplements i just got wheatgrass today - its disgusting!! also taking royal jelly and flaxseed oil as well as pregacare, folic acid and epo days 1-14 anything to keep the fsh level down for ivf and keep the eggies fresh xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

hello my golden ladies! I hope your all well!

Not much for me just the sore @@'s and using the progesterone suppositories and to my amazement they aren't as bad as I thought they would be cause were going on a week of them now. :dohh:

Will check back later and see what's up with you all!


----------



## WannaB

glitterqueen said:


> Hi wannabee
> you sound like me with all the supplements i just got wheatgrass today - its disgusting!! also taking royal jelly and flaxseed oil as well as pregacare, folic acid and epo days 1-14 anything to keep the fsh level down for ivf and keep the eggies fresh xxx

I agree glitter the wheatgrass tastes aweful!:haha:

CSunshine how did I miss your fab news??!! Congrats!!:hugs: Hoping the progesterone does the trick for you this time and beanie stays well and truly put for you for another 8 months!:hugs:


----------



## Mama4

Well ladies, its back to the drawing board for me ....no more baby....CD1 it is then...Im coping ok and tryin to keep my chin up...maybe next time... 
Sure hope you are all having a good day and feelin good! Im gonna go try to find my Christmas spirit and hoist it back up!


----------



## Csunshine013

:hugs: Mamma

So sorry hun!


----------



## glitterqueen

csunshine013 said:


> hello my golden ladies! I hope your all well!
> 
> Not much for me just the sore @@'s and using the progesterone suppositories and to my amazement they aren't as bad as i thought they would be cause were going on a week of them now. :dohh:
> 
> Will check back later and see what's up with you all!

congrats!! What brill news xxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

glitterqueen said:


> csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> hello my golden ladies! I hope your all well!
> 
> Not much for me just the sore @@'s and using the progesterone suppositories and to my amazement they aren't as bad as i thought they would be cause were going on a week of them now. :dohh:
> 
> Will check back later and see what's up with you all!
> 
> congrats!! What brill news xxxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun getting pretty excited but the big feat is going to be making past my early scan date! I am freaking out about everything. I know I just need to relax and breath, LOL that's what I always tell my bestie when she gets all wound up. :dohh:


----------



## spencerbear

sorry to hear that mama big hugs for you x


----------



## Amos2009

So sorry to hear that Mama :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Sunshine---glad you are doing ok :hugs:


----------



## zero7

Sorry to hear your news mama4. :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Well hello Golden ladies of knowledge!

Hope your all well today! 

AFM just working today and then a nice relaxing weekend! Nothing planned just rest! I will probably do a little shopping but that's about it.

Do any of you have big plans?


----------



## mrsbling

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well?

Sorry to hear your news mama4 :hugs:

I have at last got an appointment at the doctors between christmas and new year, and hope that I can get Doctor to sort some tests out for me to check that all is ok, and that i just need to be patient :confused: 

I bought some Bee pollen to try next cycle, but not sure whether I am supposed to take it everyday..... also have EOP capsules ....should I be taking these every day of the cycle (and both of them together???)???

Christmas spirit and baby dust to all x

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Nise

Hi Ladies,

MrsBling, I'm not sure about the bee pollen, WannaB's your girl for that. But the EPO should only be taken from CD1 up to ovulation - Don't take it after O coz it's not good. Is it the old CM you're trying to improve with EPO, coz Pink Grapefruit juice is really good for this too, and you can just have a glass each day.

Hope everyone is well, and almost ready for Christmas. I've been running around like a mad thing today, my one day off before I finish working on 23rd.

Looks like I O'd early again on CD10, but will keep up the good work in the bd department over the next week, just in case! Got to get the Follicular phase sorted - it's gonna be my new years resolution. 

Catch you soon ladies :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Just popping by to say :hi:


----------



## mrsbling

Thanks Nise - i will add the Pink Grapefruit to the shopping basket :) 

If anyone is (or has been) taking Bee Pollen, I am wondering when I am supposed to take it (every day, or just up to Ov etc etc..... so many questions! :wacko: )


----------



## Nise

Hi Ladies, hope you are all well and managing to get everything done, despite the snow and all the chaos it brings. You girls from the US would probably laugh at the UK's attempts to deal with snow - we are hopeless, everything comes to a stand still. Trains, busses - the councils don't bother to grit these days - apparently the huge amounts of council tax they take off us isn't enough!!! 

Sunshine - Hows it all going I'm so excited that you are PG again it's just fab news.

MrsBling - Hope you get an answer on the bee pollen soon, sorry I can't help. Have you tried posting the question in the general ttc threads?

Well, take care everyone. I've got my last day of work tomorrow and then it's officially Christmas as far as I'm concerned. Think I am 6dpo but not holding out a huge amount of hope as I o'd quite early again on CD10 - Ho hum, I have been to busy to fret so am actually fairly chilled about this - but New Years resolution will be to get Follicular phase to at least CD12. :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

It's going day by day atm and today had some nausea yuck but haven't felt like I was going to actually be sick :shrug:

Hope your all well!


----------



## Nise

I suppose as horrid as some of the symptoms can be, in a strange way they must be fairly comforting too! Take care of yourself Sunshine. :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Nise said:


> I suppose as horrid as some of the symptoms can be, in a strange way they must be fairly comforting too! Take care of yourself Sunshine. :hugs:

I will defo take the ms if it means I get a baby in August! Bring it on! LOL

Hope you have a wonderful Christmas and to all my Golden ladies may this holiday season be filled with good memories and family and friends! :hugs:


----------



## Nise

Merry Christmas Everyone I hope you all have a fabulous time and here's to lots of good times, sticky beans and bumps for 2010 Have fun :hugs:


----------



## spencerbear

Have a great christmas girls.....hope you all have fun x x Fingers crossed 2010 is our year x


----------



## mrsbling

Happy Christmas everyone!!!

looking forward to seeing lots of BFP's on this thread in 2010 :thumbup:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a....sticky bean!

https://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb215/momsteachingathome/christmas_baby_jesus.gif


----------



## Amos2009

Merry Christmas everyone....hope it is a wonderful day for you. :flower:


----------



## Mama4

I hope everyone has had as wonderful a day with family and friends as I have! Merry Christmas, now get off the computer and get to that bedroom! Attack the hubbies! haha!


----------



## ArticBaby

Hi :hi:

Can I join. Im 39 hubbie is 41. He has a daughter from a previous marriage. So now I have a stepdaughter :hugs:. We would love to concieve a :baby: together, despite our ages. 

Hoping 2010 is our year :happydance:

Could use some buddies :hugs: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nise

Of course you can join in Articbaby, you are very welcome the more the merrier here.

Well, I hope everybody is having a wonderful time over the festive season - I've had a lovely chilled out Christmas and am gearing up to work again, but no scripts have arrived so I guess today will be another holiday. Can't work without the tools!!!!

Am quietly keeping everything crossed that I don't kick start 2010 with AF. Come on luck, it's time to turn around.

Hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## WannaB

Just popping in to see how my lovley ladies are going! :hugs: Hope Im finding you all well and rareing to get going on making our 2010 babies! I will be holding one in my arms in 2010 without a doubt and dragging you all with me!:hugs:


----------



## Nise

WannaB said:


> Just popping in to see how my lovley ladies are going! :hugs: Hope Im finding you all well and rareing to get going on making our 2010 babies! I will be holding one in my arms in 2010 without a doubt and dragging you all with me!:hugs:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Holds out arm ready to be dragged!


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome Articbaby! Hope you find your stay here short and sweet!

Hope you all had a lovley Holiday season and took advantage of you OH's!

afm just doing the day by day thing. I have 8 days until my scan and can't wait! I am very nervous and happy at the same time iykwim


----------



## Nise

Morning Ladies.

Ooo Sunshine only 8 days till little beanies first public appearance. I can't wait either. 

Well, I'm on 12dpo today but am suffering from temping torture coz DP woke me way to early using his bloody Sudefed nasel spray!!!! So 1st temp took a dive 36.88 suggesting AF might be on the way but I went back to sleep and took it again 3 hours later and it was way high 37.26 which would be a big temp increase. Have stuck with the first one even though it makes for a far less attractive chart and Will have to wait till tomorrow now to see which one was the most accurate! Still got my fingers crossed. 

Hope you all have a lovely day. :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Nise it's not below your coverline so I wouldn't worry!

Yes now only 7 days until my scan and I can't wait! I am so excited to see the little ones heartbeating! I am so scared but so very excited in the same sense!

Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## lissaloo

hiya can i join i got some old eggies that im trying to make use of !!! :)


----------



## Amos2009

Welcome Arctic and Lissa! Hope your stay is here is short and sweet :hugs:
Well- after not talking about babies for almost over a month, I was beginning to wonder if my hubby had changed his mind about having one. I was absolutely relieved when he said "Of course we are going to keep trying!!!" I think we are going to wait a couple more months to see what is going to happen with my job and insurance and then start trying again!! WHOOO HOOOO.....Now- here is my dilemna. I had to switch insurance companies due to my employer dropping coverage. This new insurance does not cover ANYTHING for 365 days!! I am supposed to have some basic testing done in my Gyno's office to see if they can spot something simple as to why I have had 2 losses. Do I try and pay for these myself, not guaranteeing they will have any answers, or do we just proceed and if I lose another baby, then have the real genetic testing and such? Right now, my doctor says 2 losses are no sign of anything- once you get to 3 then you need to check on things. So.................?????????


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> Welcome Arctic and Lissa! Hope your stay is here is short and sweet :hugs:
> Well- after not talking about babies for almost over a month, I was beginning to wonder if my hubby had changed his mind about having one. I was absolutely relieved when he said "Of course we are going to keep trying!!!" I think we are going to wait a couple more months to see what is going to happen with my job and insurance and then start trying again!! WHOOO HOOOO.....Now- here is my dilemna. I had to switch insurance companies due to my employer dropping coverage. This new insurance does not cover ANYTHING for 365 days!! I am supposed to have some basic testing done in my Gyno's office to see if they can spot something simple as to why I have had 2 losses. Do I try and pay for these myself, not guaranteeing they will have any answers, or do we just proceed and if I lose another baby, then have the real genetic testing and such? Right now, my doctor says 2 losses are no sign of anything- once you get to 3 then you need to check on things. So.................?????????


WOOO HOOO! Can't wait to see you ttc again and then over on the pg side of things as well! My Dr didn't do any test until after I had a 3rd loss, but we didn't get to those as I got my bfp prior to my appt for the tests :dohh: They were scheduled to do a cd3 fsh test which tests how many and the quality of my eggs and then we would do a cd21 test for progesterone. I am taking those suppositories now just to make sure my uterus is a lush environment. LOL I would say just go with the flow and maybe ask for progesterone test or suppositories. I also took a baby aspirin a day as well. The Gyno will usually give you scripts over the phone if you have a enough losses.


Hope to see you around here soon!


----------



## lissaloo

hiya thanks for having me ,,, sounds like you have a LOT TO THINK ABOUT YOURSELF !!oh sorry my com is shouting !!


----------



## Nise

lissaloo said:


> hiya can i join i got some old eggies that im trying to make use of !!! :)

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Gold eggs Lissaloo not old eggs lol! Welcome to the thread and like the others I too hope your stay will be short and sweet.

Hey Amos, lovely to see you and I can't wait till your back with us full on. Don't know what to suggest re the tests and insurance, coz I'm in England and we don't work like that here - Are the tests really expensive?


----------



## TaeBoMama

Amos2009 said:


> I had to switch insurance companies due to my employer dropping coverage. This new insurance does not cover ANYTHING for 365 days!!

:saywhat:
What the h*** kind of insurance is THAT? It should be illegal. My husband's company switches our coverage every year so it's a bit scary to wonder what their next move is going to be. But to have insurance that doesn't cover anything for a year is just plain nuts. I'm sorry I don't have any advice to offer.


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Sunshine- I can't wait to see the pic of your little one!!! It will be here before you know it.

Nise- not sure how expensive it would be yet, guess I should try and ask, but knowing how things work over here, it will be more than I can pay!

TaeBo- isn't that a crock of shit? I have had the same insurance with the same company for 6 years and because they drop our "company" coverage and I have to sign up for individual, it changes everything! The kicker is it is all the same insurance company- BLUE CROSS!!! I can almost see the tests not being covered because that would be considered a "pre-exisiting" condition, but please, if I were to get pregnant they won't cover that?? NO way in hell that is a "pre-existing condition"!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos I would go back to your rep and get a letter of coverage as this will keep you from having any pre-existing conditions. I worked for Mutual of Omaha for 4yrs and have dealt with every sinerio possible. I'm not in the insurance field anymore but I can't see an insurance company saying you can't use it for a year. WTF? There has to an exception.


----------



## mrsbling

Hi ladies,

Thought I would pop in and see how everyone is doing :wave:

Csunshine - bet you are really excited about going for the first scan :) 
Welcome articbaby & lissaloo - hope your stay here is short and sweet ;)



Well what has everyone got planned for New Years Eve? DH wants to stay in as he doesn't see the point in staying up after midnight just to say happy new year!! so will see what happens there!?!

Ooh I have to go to the doctors tomorrow to see if they can get me some tests to see if there are any reasons why I am not getting pregnant. I really should have gone over 12 months ago, but didnt think things would take this long??? so will see what he suggests. :thumbup:


----------



## Amos2009

Sunshine- read this part....see what you think:

Additional treatments may be excluded; please refer to the contract booklet for a complete list. All other covered medical services will be covered on and after the effective date of your coverage. Because this is not a group plan, periods of prior coverage will not reduce pre-existing and other waiting periods under this plan. However, if you enroll in this plan and then later cancel to enroll in a group plan, you may use the period of coverage under this plan to reduce any pre-existing waiting periods under the new group plan provided there is not a gap in coverage of more than 63 days.


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> Sunshine- read this part....see what you think:
> 
> Additional treatments may be excluded; please refer to the contract booklet for a complete list. All other covered medical services will be covered on and after the effective date of your coverage. Because this is not a group plan, periods of prior coverage will not reduce pre-existing and other waiting periods under this plan. However, if you enroll in this plan and then later cancel to enroll in a group plan, you may use the period of coverage under this plan to reduce any pre-existing waiting periods under the new group plan provided there is not a gap in coverage of more than 63 days.

I don't see how they can do that. I see what you mean but damn so other than your losses do you have any pre-existing conditions? Maybe your Gyno can put it under a different CPT code so they will pay. It's worth talking to your Dr. I have had my doctor change CPT code just so they would pay. It's not lying just mamipulating the system. Hope that helps a little. In most policies infertility issues are not a covered service so it may just need to not use those codes.


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks....I will definitely talk to her. Now- to figure out how I would pay for actually HAVING a baby if I get pregnant and carry to term. That is off limits too!!!! At this rate, I might as well cancel my insurance and try to get on medicaid or something, but knowing me, I make too much money (which is not alot I assure you!) Guess it pays to not work sometimes.

Anyway- sorry to bore everyone, but thanks for listening to me!!:hugs:


----------



## lissaloo

mrsbling said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Thought I would pop in and see how everyone is doing :wave:
> 
> Csunshine - bet you are really excited about going for the first scan :)
> Welcome articbaby & lissaloo - hope your stay here is short and sweet ;)
> 
> 
> 
> Well what has everyone got planned for New Years Eve? DH wants to stay in as he doesn't see the point in staying up after midnight just to say happy new year!! so will see what happens there!?!
> 
> Ooh I have to go to the doctors tomorrow to see if they can get me some tests to see if there are any reasons why I am not getting pregnant. I really should have gone over 12 months ago, but didnt think things would take this long??? so will see what he suggests. :thumbup:

i hope it all goes well at the docs ,, how long have you been trying for !!

good morning ladies how is everyone else today ??:)

i have period like pains today im guessing it's ov time :)


----------



## Nise

Wow, Amos. That insurance stuff sounds mega complicated - glad Sunshine was able to help. As if ttc wasn't stressful enough without having to worry about all that too. Hmmm Maybe England isn't that bad after all! 

Yay for O Lisaloo let the bonkathon begin. Have fun catching that eggie :happydance:

Well, after yesterdays temping nightmare, temp was still up today at 37.05 so I am hoping yesterdays drop was down to not much sleep before taking temp to early! Just praying now that AF stays away. Got work complications to keep my mind busy today - but I can't be arsed to deal with them! So though test day is not technically till 1st Jan I am thinking that maybe if AF doesn't threaten today and tomorrows temp doesn't drop drastically I may do a little testing in the morning - Will be 14dpo tomorrow and I only want to be the designated driver on New Years Eve if there's good reason to be! Fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## FBbaby

I haven't been around much, it is such a mad period of the year for me. 

Nise, your chart looks very promising, so hard to take the decision to test on NYE, but what a celebration that would be if you got our bfp. 

mrsbling, hope your appointment goes well. I hesitated to make an appt with my GP as I had only been trying for 6 months then, but almost 2 months down the line, I'm glad I did as I got my tests done and he referred me to FS. Our appt is beg Feb and it gives me something to hang on to each time AF shows her face. 

Amos, how confusing. It does sound outrageous that they should have such a clause when you are paying the entire time. It's like your car insurance saying they won't fix your car if you have an accident for one year from the time you took cover, that's ridiculous. Hope it gets resolved. To your question, I would myself chose to continue ttc, but I've only had one m/c and can't say if I'd feel the same if I had another one. 

Csunshine, only a few more days to go, how exciting. It is always so heartwarming to read about fellow strugglers reaching these milestones. 

As for me, after a mad Christmas period with my two monsters, mum, sister, OH, his mum and sister, we are now starting the mad birthday period with my big girl turning 10 tomorrow and her cousin turning 13, OH's mum turning 79 on First January, and my baby boy turning 7 on the fourth! I normally start the new year totally broke and dead exhausted!

As for ttc, I took soy for the first time this cycle which had the effect I'd hope for, ovulated a bit later than usually, ie cd14 rather than cd10-12, had really strong ov pains, so feel good about it, well timed bd, so looked all set for a really big bfp, but all that was ruined with the worse thrush case I've ever had which started just as ovulation took place and a few hours after bding...poor swimmers must have collapsed the second they reached my uterus! So not much pma for this cycle, but we have one more before the appointment with FS, so hanging on to that. 

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MATURE YET WISE LADIES xx


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos I was just thinking that they might have a maternity rider they can add. It might mean a higher premium but it can help you. If that doesn't work go to part time and get on Medicaid! Screw the insurance companies and the Dr's take a less amount too! You can also talk to your Dr about coming down on his price they do that sometimes as well. When I had knee surgery my Surgeon gave me a break, not a big enough of one but all in all a break. Hope that helps.

afm 6 sleeps until my scan! I can't wait! Hope your all doing well!

FBbaby hope your PMA returns! It only takes one little soldier to reach your little eggy!


----------



## lissaloo

good morning ladies :) hope your all fine looks like im in the 2ww !!


----------



## Nise

Hey Ladies. Well, just thought I'd let you know it was a BFN for me this morning - no witch yet but I don't think 14dpo was doing it to early. I'm fine with it and glad I've let it be the last bit of shit news in 2009 rather than the first bit in 2010 - if that makes any sense!!!!
HAPPY NEW YEAR to you all, I shall be making a wish tonight at midnight for bfp's and sticky beans all round. Thank you all for your support and I hope 2010 turns out to be everything you want it to be. :hugs:


----------



## spencerbear

HAPPY NEW YEAR to you all. Lets hope that this one brings everyone what they want. 

AF got me over night, early AGAIN. My monthly has always been so regular that you could set your watch by it. This month and last month it has arrived 3 days early, i just dont get what is going on. Still like Nise said im glad is was the end of a rubbish 2009 and not the start of 2010 which im hoping will be so much better.

Love to you all x


----------



## Csunshine013

So sorry Nise and Spencerbear :hugs: good your looking forward to a better New Year!

HAPPY NEW YEAR my golden ladies!

5 sleeps unti my scan so if I can stay awake until midnight tonight it should go pretty fast. I have the next three days off work! :happydance:


Hope your all well!


----------



## amandarpr

Hi Ladies, I'm Amanda, I'm 33 looking for a place to hang out on this board, I am living near Cambridge, UK but stationed here with the USAF. DH is almost 30 and we just started TTC #1.


----------



## spencerbear

Welcome amanda x


----------



## mrsbling

> i hope it all goes well at the docs ,, how long have you been trying for !!
> 
> good morning ladies how is everyone else today ??:)
> 
> i have period like pains today im guessing it's ov time :)

Hi Lissaloo, well have been off BC for 3 years and TTC for 2 years - I really hadn't realised it was that long (I know its quite short compared to some) until I had to tell the Doctor. If I had have known all of the info that I had found on this site earlier than Sept 09 - I would have been down that Doctors like lightening :rofl:

Anyway, he has given me a list of tests that I need to go to the hospital for 7 days before :witch: is due, then back to see him 7 days later to see if theres anything obvious - then referring me to FS..... so PMA is in order :)

Anyway, hope you are well..... keep positive in the 2ww ;) 

welcome amanda, hope you stay is short and sweet :flower:

Happy New Year to you all ...... let the :bfp:'s start now :happydance:


----------



## Nise

Welcome Amanda and hello to all you other lovely golden girls.

Well CD1 for me today after my extra long luteal phase. Hopefully it will be followed by an extra long FP and I will ovulated later than CD10 - that is my New Years resolution - No O before CD12 at the earliest. (Don't really know how I'm gonna keep it) but I'm willing it along. 

Hope everyone is in fine form today :hugs:


----------



## lissaloo

hello everyone welcome Amanda :)


----------



## Amos2009

Good morning to my golden oldies! 

Nise- glad to hear about your new year's resolution- I will be willing it along right there with ya!

Welcome to all the new ladies!!

Today is day 3 of late period for me...I have been having cramps on and off for a few days so I know she is on her way. This kind of depresses me because this means my cycle is messed up from the previous D&C. After my first D&C my cycle got back to normal right away...this one- not so much I guess :( 

Oh well....hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!!!


----------



## shawnie

HUGS HUGS HUGS Amos! Glad to see you sweets....


----------



## lissaloo

good morning any news Amos ??? is she here !!


----------



## Amos2009

Morning Lissa....yep- she showed her ugly face with a vengeance this morning!! I knew I really wasn't pregnant, I was more bummed out that my cycle was off. But I guess a few days is not that bad!! Now that I have had 2 cycles since my last loss, I think we are ready to start trying again!! (Or should I wait til after Mardi Gras so I can drink like a fish??) LOL

How is everyone today??


----------



## lissaloo

good morning everyone ,, 

let's look to the future girls there is a baby waiting for us all :)


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so my internet connection failed me last night! :blush:

We had a wonderful scan! WOOOO HOOOO!!!!!
Dr could see little tadpole right away and said I was measuring 8wks :happydance::happydance: I even got to hear the babies heartbeat! :thumbup: It was 169 beats per minute. 

I am so excited and very pleased how everything went. LOL I also get another scan on Jan 18th at 10:45am so it wont be an afternoon ordeal!

I am still really can't believe everything that I saw yesterday, but Dr looked at me and said didn't I tell you to wait one cycle before ttc again and then laughed and said you know Vic I'm just giving you shit. LMFAO he was so funny. We are just doing what we have been doing he said he could prescribe me a blood thinner but thought that the aspirin was doing the job so we would just wait. 

So to make a long story short I'm on :cloud9:

Thanks to all you who checked up on me!:hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

YAY!!!!!!! So happy the scan went fab AND that you have a cool doctor!!! I am so excited for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> YAY!!!!!!! So happy the scan went fab AND that you have a cool doctor!!! I am so excited for you!! :hugs:

Thanks and yes he is really cool and the ultra sound tech is awesome she has been there for years and gone through loads with me! She was pretty happy too. I can't wait for the Dr's nurse to call today as she wasn't there yesterday and said she would phone just as soon as she got a chance to look at the paperwork. 

How are you doing and have you spoken to your insurance rep about coverage?


----------



## Amos2009

I am doing ok....I have not spoken with anyone else about insurance yet- waiting to see if another company buys my company- then I will see if I get to keep my job AND if they offer health insurance!! 
Either way, we are starting to try for another baby mid February....I am too old to put it off past that!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> I am doing ok....I have not spoken with anyone else about insurance yet- waiting to see if another company buys my company- then I will see if I get to keep my job AND if they offer health insurance!!
> Either way, we are starting to try for another baby mid February....I am too old to put it off past that!!!

Age is just a number! You should know that! But I totally agree that you should start ttc again when your ready! :thumbup: Hope everything goes well!


----------



## TaeBoMama

Csunshine,

Thanks for sharing your wonderful news. I'm so happy for you!:happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

TaeBoMama said:


> Csunshine,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your wonderful news. I'm so happy for you!:happydance:

How are you feeling, I see your one day from testing do you have any symptoms?


----------



## TaeBoMama

Csunshine013 said:


> TaeBoMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your wonderful news. I'm so happy for you!:happydance:
> 
> How are you feeling, I see your one day from testing do you have any symptoms?Click to expand...

Yeah, I have symptoms....of AF!:growlmad: 
:witch: will arrive tomorrow. I've known for days that this month isn't it for me. I'll get there, though...I'm just taking the long route. :winkwink:

Good luck to everyone! :dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

TaeBoMama said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaeBoMama said:
> 
> 
> Csunshine,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your wonderful news. I'm so happy for you!:happydance:
> 
> How are you feeling, I see your one day from testing do you have any symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I have symptoms....of AF!:growlmad:
> :witch: will arrive tomorrow. I've known for days that this month isn't it for me. I'll get there, though...I'm just taking the long route. :winkwink:
> 
> Good luck to everyone! :dust:Click to expand...

Sorry you feel AF coming! Know just what you mean about taking the long route, mine has had a few hills and a mountain or two but here I am so it can happen!


----------



## Nise

Hi ladies

Sorry I haven't been on much - back at work! boo.

Amos, am glad to hear you'll be back to full time ttc. Good luck hun - this is the year.

Sunshine - Great news re your scan, so pleased for you that all is progressing beautifully. 

TBM - Sorry the witch is coming, that dratted old hag! 

Hope the snow isn't causing too many problems for everyone. I'm on CDsomething! can't remember which day but it's the boring side of pre O anyway so nothing to report here. 

Love and big hugs all round :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

I posted a pic of my scan in my ttc journal if you want to take a look????



Hope you all are doing fantabulous!:hugs:


----------



## Nise

Where is everybody :shrug: 

Hope you're all having fun whatever your doing, and not working yourselves to hard. What news girls?

I have managed to get to CD10 with no positive OPK yet - which I am very happy about - so hoping it will stay away till at least CD12 whilst trying not to panic about anovulation - oh the perils of an early ovulator!


----------



## spencerbear

Hi girls

Sorry ive not been around much this month. Thought i would try not being here everyday and then maybe i would relax a bit more. Not working much though. Today is cd13 so im due to O any day now. Just need to keep my fingers crossed and find myself things to do for the next 2 weeks.

Hope you are all ok.

Oh and Amos nice to see you back TTCing again xx


----------



## lissaloo

hiya ladies im back to cd 3 !!!

im having my bloods taken today and oh sending in a s-s so we'll see if there is a problem..

the doc was really unhelpful i had to practically force him to do anything at all !!!

it gets me we pay our taxes don't rely on anyone for anything yet we were almost denied a simple test !!


----------



## FBbaby

Nise said:


> Where is everybody :shrug:
> 
> Hope you're all having fun whatever your doing, and not working yourselves to hard. What news girls?
> 
> I have managed to get to CD10 with no positive OPK yet - which I am very happy about - so hoping it will stay away till at least CD12 whilst trying not to panic about anovulation - oh the perils of an early ovulator!

So know what you mean Nise :hugs: I am an early ovulator too, without help cd10-cd11, managed to get it extended by a few days with Agnus Cactus, and made it to cd14 last cycle with AC AND soy (read since that you shouldn't do both, so only doing soy this time!) and I've been through the same worry that I might not ovulate each time I pass cd11! Saying that, i got pg when I ovulated at cd10 and not since, so not so sure I should be so focussed on extending it after all! Hope you get your +opk tomorrow :)

lissaloo, good luck with your test today and more importantly good luck getting the results. I waited over a week before phoning for mine (mainly to psych myself up to the possibility of bad results), and it was quite an experience to get them. First the secretary couldn't tell me and had to speak to GP, then she came back and just said all was normal and when I asked what the figures actually were, she said she couldn't tell me, so had to get back to the GP again. She called me back but was so confused, she couldn't distiguish fsh to LH ect..., so in the end, she had to get my GP to call me back, by which time I was in the gym changing room, couldn't hear well, so had to repeat everything, so all present now know that I am ttc :)

spencerbear, have fun bding. What perfect time to ov with all that snow, nothing more attractive than staying under the duvet! I was supposed to go to a meeting in Lewes this morning, didn't even make it to my office in Eastbourne!

I have just started my 8th cycle since m/c, 10th total if I include the one right after the m/c, bouhouhhhhh, really feels like it is never going to happen now. Out of boredom with it all, I am taking a more 'au natural' approach this time, ditched the monitor, the ac and EPO which did nothing anyway, bding as we normally do, which is 3 times a week anyway and not every day around ov, will probably temp around ov though just to confirm that it happened and when. Seeing FS in three weeks time finally (was referred beginning of Nov.....)


----------



## Nise

Hi Ladies, Hope you are all well and not to inconvenienced by all the snow.

Spencerbear - Good to see you back, hun - how goes it with the big O watch?

Lissaloo - Good luck with your bloods etc - unfortunately you've got to be quite strong with the Dr's, it's not easy but you are entitled to a few tests. I managed to get my FS to put me in for a US transvag scan - he was slightly reluctant and then shook his head and said why not. Hope you get good results, I shall keep an eye out for them.

FBbaby - Really hoping the au natural method works for you, it sounds like you've got quite a good relaxed method going on, you are bound to catch that eggie soon. 

As for me - well I got my smiley face today so hoping to O tomorrow coz DP is not here today :hissy:. So typical!!! Anyway - we got a little action in last night and booked in for some more tomorrow. :winkwink:


----------



## Mama4

Feel certain its been ages since ive posted on this thread! sorry! hope everyone is doing well and depending on where you live, hope you are inside safe and warm outta the snow! 

Its 10DPO for me today...NOT testing early - just waiting to see if the temps stay up and the mean ole' witch stays away...

Big hugs!


----------



## FBbaby

yeah for ov coming up. There was a thread agesssssss ago on ttc on whether waiting for ov or the 2ww was more stressful. Most replied the 2ww, but for us older ladies, I think the worry about ovulation suddenly going haywire means that knowing that it happened and therefore that there is at least a chance of a bfp feels almost like winning the lottery! Have fun Nise, with this weather, hard not too enjoy warming up close together under the duvet!

mama4, sounds like you are due to test on your anniversary. Crossing all my fingers that you will have more to celebrate. It was the anniversary of my meeting OH last Sunday, and AF showed up on that day (as it did on my birthday in November). I was double gutted as it would also have meant baby would have been due on my OH's birthday, but really hope it will be many smiles and hugs for you this week-end :hugs:


----------



## lissaloo

hi everyone , well here in Westgate we have no snow were on the coast so we never get much !!

hope your all ok this thread has been busy since yesterday had loads to read :)


----------



## Amos2009

Hello ladies....hope everyone is doing well. 

Nise- hope you are getting in some good :sex::sex:

FB- you are so right...the waiting to O seems way worse than the 2ww to me...just so worried I won't even ovulate!! 

Right now I am on day 11 of my cycle and I AM STILL BLEEDING!!! I do not have time for my body to go haywire NOW....I am 37 and not getting any younger!!!! 

Mama- when are you testing?????

Spencer-I know how you feel about not coming around much- I am just now getting back into the swing of things and it did me loads of good to not come here so much (no offense ladies) It just made me not be as obsessive about things! 

Lissa- hope you are getting ready for the big O in a few days!!!


----------



## lissaloo

Hi Amos im doing good looking at conceive plus and maybe some epo ''

i seen a lot about vit b6 is anyone taking anything that helps ???


----------



## FBbaby

Amos, is it bright red bleeding? Gosh I can see how you would have enough of it. Do you think it is related to the m/c? I can't remember if you had a proper AF since. After the bleeding from the m/c stopped, I started bleeding again a week later, light brown blood, then 10 days later, AF came full blown. It did get more or less back to normal after that.

lissaloo, I tried just about everything I think! Preseed (which I'd use when I conceive) for 6 cycles, conceive plus for 1, epo 100mg a day than 200mg (that made no difference at all to my cm, so stopped this cycle), agnus cactus, which did seem to help me ovulate later, but I stopped it this cycle since I've started soy and the two supposedly shouldn't be taken together. I have also started royal jelly (for eggs quality), and q10 enzyme (supposed to help with lining). Truth is, the only thing that I can definitely say has made a difference is the vitB complex, which has extended my LP to 14 days with no spotting. What I am sure of, is that it does get really expensive each month.....


----------



## Amos2009

Lissa- we used something this last pregnancy and now I am drawing a blank as to what it is called. Like pre-seed but it's called something else. Dangit!! I will look tonight. Not sure if it was that, or we just boinked at the right time, but I got pregnant right away. 

FB- this is my second cycle since my last mc, but the first cycle was only 3 days and wasn't very heavy. It has sort of turned to dark brown now...haven't had red in a few days. But twice it has acted like I was stopping only to wake up the next day with more blood! I assume I am really just now getting "cleaned out"!! But I am so ready to do the horizontal mambo it's not even funny!!! (and not just for TTC purposes either!!) :haha:


----------



## mrsbling

Hi everyone :wave:

I thought I would pop in and check how everyone was getting along. Hope you are all well and keeping hold of that PMA :winkwink:

Hopefully the snow isnt too bad for you all!! Its definitely melting away here so OH will be delighted that he can play golf at the weekend :)

Well, I am due to go and get my 1st blood tests done tomorrow (at long last!!), so Drs can see whats going on....not sure exactly what the tests are all about, but think glucose, thyroid, Progesterone etc etc (from what I can make out on the form anyway :) )

Baby dust to you all X

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## spencerbear

Hi girls

Wow loads of posts in the last couple of days, after nothing for a few lol 

Hope everyone is doing well??

Well according to my persona i O'd yesterday and day before. So now its down to the 2ww. Going to really try to relax more this time and fill my days (looks like the house will get a good spring clean). I also agree though i hate the waiting to O much more than the 2ww


----------



## lissaloo

hey girls !! so i wont bother with all that jazz then just gonna stick with the pre-seed !!


----------



## zero7

Hi girls :flower: sorry i havent posted in ages - just needed a little break. 

Hope you are all well my lovlies. 
Trying soy for the second month and also got some conceive plus. I personally prefer preseed as it comes with an applicator which makes it far less messy! But, if i get a BFP with the conceive plus then *obviously* that will be the superior brand!! EPO does not seem to work for me (not consistantly anyway) and I take 3000mg a day- is that way too much??:shrug:

So, 2ww for me now I guess. FX for all of us still waiting. xxxxxx


----------



## lissaloo

hi all just checking in :)


----------



## Amos2009

How is everyone today??? Let's meet for a drink- I really need one today. Feeling really down and had an inconsolable crying weekend :cry::cry:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Amos2009 said:


> How is everyone today??? Let's meet for a drink- I really need one today. Feeling really down and had an inconsolable crying weekend :cry::cry:

Aww. I'm sorry you're going through this. I'm praying for you.:hugs: Okay, so who's serving?


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks TaeBo....I will serve-just didn't want to virtual drink all my myself :haha:


----------



## spencerbear

Hi all, hope everyone is well. 

Amos - How are you feeling today? :hugs: to try and help.


Well im on 7dpo today and keeping my fingers crossed still. Woke up this morning with a horrible metallic taste in my mouth, since last night i havent stopped burping everytime i eat or drink anything and felt ever so sicky too. Part of me is thinking is this it and the rest of me is saying no its not, so i dont get so disappointed if its not. Still only another week to go xx


----------



## Amos2009

Hi everyone.....Spencer- that sounds good!! I remember that metallic taste- nasty, but it's definitely a good pregnancy sign! :thumbup:

I am feeling better today...just an emotional rollercoaster and today I am on the top of the hill :)

I should know by the end of the week if I will get to keep my job or not since the buyout so I am sure that is contributing to my craziness the past few weeks. 

PMA everyone!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## bellamamma

Hi all, I just wanted to drop by and say hi to my golden girls and to announce my news - which is probably obvious by the ticker! So far, so good! My goal had been to get a bfp by my 42nd BDay, and I got it 2 weeks before on Christmas Day! So, it was a great gift all around! Keep trying ladies, it can happen! love and hugs!


----------



## Amos2009

Congrats Bella!!! There is still hope for us old farts after all! :haha:


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations Bella x


----------



## Csunshine013

Yes Bella it can happen! Congratulations and look forward to seeing you on the other side as well!

Amos hope you get some good answers this week!

Spencerbear symptoms sound good!

afm the scan on Monday was awesome and it showed significant growth of 2wks so I have official changed my EDD to Aug 16th. My BFF's birthday is Aug 15th so she is pretty stoked! I am just getting excited for the gender scan sometime in April!

Hope your all doing well! :hugs:


----------



## mrsbling

Congratulations Bella x

Amos - i am sending you your favourite virtual drink with lots of sparklers to cheer you up :hugs: .... mine will be either a Baileys and Milk (yes, strange I know!), or a nice medium white wine x

Hope you are all keeping well :)


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Mrsbling!! It tasted lovely!


----------



## spencerbear

Sunshine - Glad things are going well for you.

Amos - Hows the roller coaster ride going?

Nise - Where have you gone?? guess you are busy at work.

afm - Still plodding along wondering if i am imagining the symptoms although tonight im not so sure. All was good until my son decided to fry himself an egg, as soon as i smelt the oil i was hit by a huge wave of nausea and had to go sit outside until the smell went. Maybe it is my time, fingers crossed


----------



## lissaloo

congrats Bella !! enjoy :)

Amos how are you feeling now ??

and spencer wow good luck hope the symptoms keep coming !!


----------



## TaeBoMama

bellamamma said:


> Hi all, I just wanted to drop by and say hi to my golden girls and to announce my news - which is probably obvious by the ticker! So far, so good! My goal had been to get a bfp by my 42nd BDay, and I got it 2 weeks before on Christmas Day! So, it was a great gift all around! Keep trying ladies, it can happen! love and hugs!

:happydance: Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## zero7

Yay congratulations bella. :happydance: H&H 9 months. xxxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Well ladies, looks like 2010 is going to be no better than 2009. Just found out I lost my job. Now I don't know what in the world I'm going to do. I think this is going to put a major wrench in trying for a baby and it's not like I have all the time in the world......I think I am going to :drunk: and :cry:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Amos2009 said:


> Well ladies, looks like 2010 is going to be no better than 2009. Just found out I lost my job. Now I don't know what in the world I'm going to do. I think this is going to put a major wrench in trying for a baby and it's not like I have all the time in the world......I think I am going to :drunk: and :cry:

I'm sorry to hear this. Perhaps something better is around the corner. I'm praying for you!


----------



## spencerbear

Sorry to hear your news Amos, not what you need at all. Hopefully you will find something else really soon x


----------



## kdog4lyfe

Hello to All ! 
I am 37 and my husband is 36 ; We are currently trying to conceive our 2nd together. We did conceive our daughter trying lots of different things. I am feeling like my clock is ticking and My time is running out. :(


----------



## spencerbear

Welcome kdog, Hope your stay with us is a really short one and you get your BFP soon x


----------



## mrsbling

Oh sorry to hear your news Amos. I am sure something loads better is waiting just around the corner for you :hugs:


----------



## lissaloo

Amos i kmow it's hard but you have to stay positve maybe there is a better job round the corner !!

Hi kdog welcome to the oldies thread haha


----------



## spencerbear

Hi all

Hope everyone is doing well? 

Where have you all disappeared to,lol?

afm - I did a test yesterday at 12DPO and got a :bfn: then woke up this morning feeling like i might kill someone, so guessing im out of the running now this month. Strange though cause ive still got all my symptoms and i dont normally get this many in the run to AF, looks like this old body is starting to play games with me :tease:


----------



## lissaloo

ah spencer you never know could still be in with a chance !!


----------



## Amos2009

Spencer- you are still in until the old hag shows her face!!!! PMA!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos hope something wonderful is in store for you on the job and life front!


Spencerbear your not out until the cow bag shows!

Hope you all are doing well! :hugs:

Good luck ladies and loads of :dust:


----------



## spencerbear

Which she promptly did at 11pm last night, miserable old hag. Onto next month any PMA going spare would be helpfull right now.

How are you sunshine?


----------



## lissaloo

ah never mind spencerbear maybe next month you will be lucky !!

hi everyone how are you all atill no test results for me but i am in the 2 week wait :)


----------



## mrsbling

Spencerbear i am sending you loads of PMA :hugs: 

PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA :)

Keep your chin up hun, it will be your turn soon ;)

Hope everyone else is well :wave:


----------



## Amos2009

Hello ladies....hope everyone is doing well. Just wanted to send an update on Shawnie- some of you should remember her. She has gone into early labor and they are transferring her to a hospital that is better equipped to handle her and baby. Please take a second and send her some prayers and good thoughts please.


----------



## lissaloo

hiya ah i hope everything will be ok !!


----------



## spencerbear

Fingers crossed for her........really hope everything is ok


----------



## mrsbling

Hope everything goes ok :flower: x


----------



## Csunshine013

PMA PMA!


Hope you get the PMA I just sent!


Shawnie :hugs: and mega prayers coming your way!


----------



## spencerbear

i could do with some of that PMA,startig to get really disheartened with this TTC business.


----------



## lissaloo

hi folks how is everyone ??? i know that feeling spencerbear if it's not this month i might just give up and take a nail course lol !! at least i know i'll get somthing out of it hahhaha

omg i sound really miserable !!


----------



## Csunshine013

I know where you are coming from, but it will happen! :hugs:


----------



## mrsbling

Spencerbear & lissaloo....... keep hold of that PMA, I know we all feel a bit downhearted at times, but the positive attitude will definitely help fight the TTC blues :) :hugs:


sending everyone an extra helping of special baby dust ;) 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Amos2009

OMG....I took a test earlier, not even sure why, but I got a :bfp::bfp::bfp:
AF is not even due til Tuesday so of course I am scared to death. 

Please Lord, let the third time be the charm. 

I am so scatterbrained right now I cannot even remember what I read in all your posts....To Spencer and Lissa---PMA PMA PMA PMA!!!

2010 is our year!!!!:hugs:


----------



## bellamamma

AMOS!!! Yeah yeah yeah! It will be 3rd time lucky! Get some progesterone in thee now! (does your doc think it would help? I'm using it as a precautionary measure)
Have everything crossed for you hun, it's def your turn!!


----------



## spencerbear

OMG, definately third time lucky for you........keeping everything crossed and sending wishes your way x x


----------



## Amos2009

bellamamma said:


> AMOS!!! Yeah yeah yeah! It will be 3rd time lucky! Get some progesterone in thee now! (does your doc think it would help? I'm using it as a precautionary measure)
> Have everything crossed for you hun, it's def your turn!!

I have to call my doctor first thing Monday- I found out late yesterday so they were already closed. That will be my first question to her. I just can't help but think that might be one of my issues. How are you feeling?


----------



## glitterqueen

Hi ladies
Haven't been on here for ages but just to give you all some hope after years of trying I finally got my BFP! I am 6 weeks on Monday I have accredited it all to TCM I am scared senseless about miscarrying and midwife appt isn't until 16th Feb. asked doc if i need progesterone and he said no! I was starting IVF in March so there is hope for everyone. good luck to all of you waiting on BFP xxx


----------



## bellamamma

Amos2009 said:


> bellamamma said:
> 
> 
> AMOS!!! Yeah yeah yeah! It will be 3rd time lucky! Get some progesterone in thee now! (does your doc think it would help? I'm using it as a precautionary measure)
> Have everything crossed for you hun, it's def your turn!!
> 
> I have to call my doctor first thing Monday- I found out late yesterday so they were already closed. That will be my first question to her. I just can't help but think that might be one of my issues. How are you feeling?Click to expand...

Yeah, def and it can't hurt anything so it's worth using! It's not too annoying really, I just use one at night for another few weeks then done. Otherwise am sick! Just feel yuck most of the time, and am having incredible bloating episodes which make me cry...plus all the crying from the emotional aspect - wow at least at the end I'll have a baby! Will make it all worth it! You having any symptoms??


----------



## bellamamma

glitterqueen said:


> Hi ladies
> Haven't been on here for ages but just to give you all some hope after years of trying I finally got my BFP! I am 6 weeks on Monday I have accredited it all to TCM I am scared senseless about miscarrying and midwife appt isn't until 16th Feb. asked doc if i need progesterone and he said no! I was starting IVF in March so there is hope for everyone. good luck to all of you waiting on BFP xxx

Glitterqueen that's great news!!! I too credit tcm with helping me! Are you continuing the acupuncture during your pregnancy? Sending you loads of stickiness...:cloud9:


----------



## mrsbling

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Huge congratulations to you Amos :) x

Congrats again Glitterqueen x


----------



## Csunshine013

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

YEAH AMOS SO VERY HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!

I would defo talk to the Dr about progesterone and also maybe ask about taking a baby aspirin daily to increase the blood flow to your uterus. 

Congratulations I'm pretty much in tears as we have been through loads together!


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Sunshine---I know- it feels like I have known some of you ladies forever!

Thanks MrsBling....

Bella- just some mild cramping which of course scares me since AF is not due til Tuesday :( 

Congrats Glitter!!! It will all be so worth it in the end when you are holding little one!!!


----------



## lissaloo

woohooo omg thats fantstic Amos !!!!

gives hope to the rest of us :)

goodluck to you and glitter im sure all will be fab :)


----------



## zero7

Congrats Amos and glitterqueen!! A very h&h 9 months to you both. :hugs:

XXXXX


----------



## glitterqueen

bellamamma said:


> glitterqueen said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> Haven't been on here for ages but just to give you all some hope after years of trying I finally got my BFP! I am 6 weeks on Monday I have accredited it all to TCM I am scared senseless about miscarrying and midwife appt isn't until 16th Feb. asked doc if i need progesterone and he said no! I was starting IVF in March so there is hope for everyone. good luck to all of you waiting on BFP xxx
> 
> Glitterqueen that's great news!!! I too credit tcm with helping me! Are you continuing the acupuncture during your pregnancy? Sending you loads of stickiness...:cloud9:Click to expand...

Hi
I am still getting the accupuncture every week throughout pregnancy-she said it will help with sickness and prevent miscarriage at this stage I would believe the moon was cheese if she told me I think she is just great x
Keep well xx


----------



## glitterqueen

Amos
delighted for you -you deserve it after all you have been through look after yourself x


----------



## Nise

Hi Ladies - Wow I've missed so much!!!! 

Amos and Glitterqueen :wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo: Fantastic news and congratulations to you both. This is just the best.

So sorry to hear about Shawnie I am thinking of her and really hope all will be okay. 

Well I'm on CD4 of a new cycle seems like a never ending circle. I've got the lurgy too hardly surprising though since I am pretty run down from working most of Jan without a single day off - I now have 2 weeks off though and plan on not doing very much at all! 

Hope everyone is well and having a good weekend. :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Congratulations Glitterqueen! So very happy for you hun! :thumbup:


----------



## bellamamma

How're you coming along, Amos and Glitterqueen??
Amos, do you have any news on shawnie?
Wow CSunshine, every time I look at your ticker it seems you're another week or two ahead! Do you feel like me though, that time's dragging? esp until next appt?


----------



## Amos2009

Hi Bella....I am coming along just fine (I think). Sore boobs and little bits of nausea so far- nothing major. AF is actually due today so I am cringing everytime I go to the bathroom! 

Have not heard anymore from Shawnie- but I know she has posted in some other threads. I am going to text her later to check on her. 

I am SO hungry right now. Is that me just being a pig or is it baby? Lol


----------



## bellamamma

Amos2009 said:


> Hi Bella....I am coming along just fine (I think). Sore boobs and little bits of nausea so far- nothing major. AF is actually due today so I am cringing everytime I go to the bathroom!
> 
> Have not heard anymore from Shawnie- but I know she has posted in some other threads. I am going to text her later to check on her.
> 
> I am SO hungry right now. Is that me just being a pig or is it baby? Lol

Sounds good! Can't wait to hear from you today to make sure all's ok...are you getting the progesterone?? I was starving already at that point too...defo baby hehe!


----------



## lissaloo

hi girls !!! how is everyone ?? i ordered a mooncup today i've read that you can use them whilst ttc as well for the painful one !! :)

got my results 
FSH 5.8
LH 2.8

a fellow member informs me that these are good so maybe it's not me afterall i feel pok's coming on this month :)


----------



## zero7

Great results hon! :thumbup:

Sorry if i am being a der brain but what is pok's?


----------



## Amos2009

bellamamma said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Bella....I am coming along just fine (I think). Sore boobs and little bits of nausea so far- nothing major. AF is actually due today so I am cringing everytime I go to the bathroom!
> 
> Have not heard anymore from Shawnie- but I know she has posted in some other threads. I am going to text her later to check on her.
> 
> I am SO hungry right now. Is that me just being a pig or is it baby? Lol
> 
> Sounds good! Can't wait to hear from you today to make sure all's ok...are you getting the progesterone?? I was starving already at that point too...defo baby hehe!Click to expand...

Bella- I can't even get in to see the doctor til the 18th, so I am trying desperately to get someone to advise me if I need progesterone or not. I will be so angry if I lose another one if that's the reason. The nurse yesterday was acting like it was no big deal for me to wait til the 18th, so I had to get a little ugly with her and tell her I DON'T WANT TO LOSE A THIRD BABY.....HELLOOOOOOOOO

Great results Lissa!!! Get to some major babymaking!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos way to tell her off! I probably wouldn't have been so nice. I'm quite the bitch at times :blush:

Great results Lissa! opk's is what I think you meant to say???? right???


Bella omg I feel like the weeks are just crawling by! I finally told my Dad on Sunday because I didn't want to have to call and tell him I lost it again:dohh: I think that would have killed me! Your coming along nicely as well!

:hugs:


----------



## bellamamma

Csunshine013 said:


> Bella omg I feel like the weeks are just crawling by! I finally told my Dad on Sunday because I didn't want to have to call and tell him I lost it again:dohh: I think that would have killed me! Your coming along nicely as well!
> :hugs:

I know how you feel, my appointment's monday and it can't come any slower...it will ease my mind so much to see the heartbeat and that all's ok! I haven't told hardly anyone (my parents know as I was in the states and it was christmas so gave them a "gift"), we're waiting till after this appt to tell his family, and after the NT scan to tell the rest.


----------



## Csunshine013

bellamamma said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Bella omg I feel like the weeks are just crawling by! I finally told my Dad on Sunday because I didn't want to have to call and tell him I lost it again:dohh: I think that would have killed me! Your coming along nicely as well!
> :hugs:
> 
> I know how you feel, my appointment's monday and it can't come any slower...it will ease my mind so much to see the heartbeat and that all's ok! I haven't told hardly anyone (my parents know as I was in the states and it was christmas so gave them a "gift"), we're waiting till after this appt to tell his family, and after the NT scan to tell the rest.Click to expand...

I also have another appt this coming Monday! I won't get another scan but I will be able to hear the HB this time from the outside! WOO HOO!

Getting to tell people is getting to be an exciting trip for me! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Yay Sunshine!!! I am so happy for you!!!

Oh- and I did get an appt with my doctor for Tuesday....not sure what she is going to do, but I at least feel better knowing I will be seeing her early. I will be exactly 5 weeks


----------



## Csunshine013

I totally know how your feeling! My Dr didn't even see me until I was 7+3 so glad yours is helping you emotionally!:thumbup:


----------



## bellamamma

Yeah for the earlier appt AMos!!! Let us know asap!
I have next appt Monday, hope to see and/or hear the heartbeat!


----------



## Amos2009

Fingers crossed for you Bella!!! How awesome it would be to hear a little heartbeat :cloud9:


----------



## Csunshine013

:thumbup:

Ok so today I used my last progesterone suppository! :happydance::happydance: wont be so messy now, but now it's up to my body to take over so fxd that it all works together! 


Hope your all doing well!:hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Sunshine....when did you start using the progesteron supp?? How far along were you?


----------



## Nise

Hello Ladies, good to see everyone is well and pregnant. God I must catch up!!! 

Good luck Sunshine, I know you must be apprehensive but I am sure your body is gonna do just fine. :hugs:

Amos, Glitterqueen and my good pal Bella big hugs to you all :hugs:


----------



## bellamamma

Nise, you know you're our pick for "February Pin-up Pregnant Lady" don't you??? Am so sending you all the hope, dust, magic and whatever else I can to see you with a bfp!!


----------



## Amos2009

:dust::dust::dust::dust: Like Bella said-------here it is!! :dust:


----------



## mrsbling

Hello Ladies :wave:

Thought I would pop in and say Hi and see how everyone is doing :)

sending you all loads of sticky baby dust

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Amos2009

Hi Mrsbling....you getting ready for lots and lots of :sex::spermy::sex::spermy:?? :haha:


----------



## spencerbear

Hi ladies

good to see everything is going well for you all...

Nise hows everything going with you?


I got my high on my persona today (2 days early), luckily we :sex: last night.... so now onto the 2ww. 

Take care x


----------



## Nise

Haha loving your style Spencerbear - I was using my persona for ttc for a while too. It kind of added a bit of spice dtd on the red days! made me feel quite naughty :rofl: (I originally bought my persona for birth control! when I came off the pill) But then I went on holiday and forgot to po persona sticks and messed it all up :dohh: 

CD11 and O still not detected - I am so excited by this, maybe I will finally get a fully mature eggie :yipee: 

Big hugs and :dust::dust::dust::dust: to those coming up for O and lots of sticky stuff for those who have been there, done that and got the bfp! Where's the sticky icon when you need one. :hugs:


----------



## mrsbling

Amos2009 said:


> Hi Mrsbling....you getting ready for lots and lots of :sex::spermy::sex::spermy:?? :haha:

:happydance: lots of :sex: over the next few days FX'd, but I think OH is wondering whats going on, as I have been dragging him to the bedroom every other day ...... but, needs must ;)

Hope you are relaxing and putting your feet up :)


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> Sunshine....when did you start using the progesteron supp?? How far along were you?

I started them as soon as I got my BFP but some Dr's don't prescribe them until they see you. I had spoken to Dr and if I hadn't gotten pg that first cycle after my mc then I was due to start them from O until af. I would defo ask for them as they don't hurt and can only help!:thumbup:


----------



## lissaloo

hi ladies sorry i hav'nt been on really busy !!
im awaiting my Af im sure what day im on !!
i need to check !

oh it was due 2 days ago mmmm i have af pains though maybe it will come tonight i have had a 32 day cycle before it was a few mths back now !!


----------



## spencerbear

Bella - How did your appointment go?

Amos - Good luck with yours today.

Lisa - fingers crossed AF doesnt come and you get a BFP instead


----------



## bellamamma

The baby died at 7 weeks...D&C tomorrow


----------



## Mummytofour

:hugs::hugs:Bellamamma :hugs::hugs:


----------



## spencerbear

:hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry bella :hugs:


----------



## mrsbling

So sorry Bella x :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

:hugs:

Bella so sorry you have to go through this! PM me if you have any questions or just want to chat!:hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

So sorry Bella :cry:

Not a good day for me either. Had emergency surgery today for an ectopic pregnancy. Lost the tube as well :cry::cry:


----------



## Mummytofour

OMG Amos2009!:cry:

Keep strong hunni, <<<big cyber hugs>>>:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## spencerbear

Oh Amos, sorry for your loss. Sending lots of big hugs your way x x


----------



## mrsbling

Oh so sorry Amos :hugs:


----------



## Nise

Bella and Amos, I don't have any words and can fathom no reason for life's cruel blows. I can only wish both of you and your partners much strength at this shocking and sad time. You are both very much in my thoughts. :cry:


----------



## zero7

So very sorry to hear your news ladies. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> So sorry Bella :cry:
> 
> Not a good day for me either. Had emergency surgery today for an ectopic pregnancy. Lost the tube as well :cry::cry:

:hugs:

You have been through so much I don't have the words but know you are in my thoughts and prayers!:hugs:


----------



## bellamamma

Amos2009 said:


> So sorry Bella :cry:
> 
> Not a good day for me either. Had emergency surgery today for an ectopic pregnancy. Lost the tube as well :cry::cry:

Ah god Amos, I'm so sorry! :hugs: Wednesday Feb 10, 2010 was the crappiest day ever! :cry:


----------



## Amos2009

Yes it was Bella...how are you holding up hunni? Physically and mentally?


----------



## groovygrl

:flower:bella and amos

I am so very sorry for your losses:hugs: please be very gentle and kind to your beautiful selves


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok ladies so I'm going to interject some PMA here. You may not be ready to hear it but here it goes anyway


I had a mmc last Mar 9th it truly sucked then I went and got my BFP in July but that was short lived and then it happened again in November, but ladies I don't know about you but it totally made me even more determined. I am now almost 14wks so if you need some PMA I'm here and will cheer you all the way to the finish line! :hugs:

Good luck and may your recoveries be swift and gentle!:hugs:


----------



## bellamamma

Amos2009 said:


> Yes it was Bella...how are you holding up hunni? Physically and mentally?

Am pretty much all over the place...up one minute, down down down the next. Physically it's not been bad at all, have to take a med to clamp down my uterus and that causes some cramping but nothing bad, the worst thing is the empty feeling and the pg symptoms slowly going away. Mentally, well, as you know that's another story. Plan on going back to work Monday and just hope to handle it. How about you? :hugs:

CSunshine, it is early but I do thank you for your message. When I see how you are progressing, it gives me alot of hope! I hope to be as strong as you've been! :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

:hugs:


----------



## Nise

Awe, Bella. I guess Valentines Day with hold as much appeal for you now, as it does for me, it was my edd before my mmc and I can't help being a little miffed that I should be sorting out a toddlers b-day party about now. Ah, well mustn't dwell in the past.

CSunshine - Yay for 14 weeks hun, so pleased you're through the most worrying stage and everything is going well. You truly deserve this little one. How did your scan go? Did you get a good pic? 

So, in line with keeping up the PMA around here, I made it to CD12 before O'ing which is my new record. I am on cycle 2 without the Accupuncture/TCM, but have saved up enough money to get back on the case for the next cycle - Even more PMA coming up... if I need to. I have an appointment with the FS to go through my transvag scan results on the 2nd March - But they are well old now (I've had 3 cycles since!), so I'm not that bothered about them. I had the scan back in Dec and had heard nothing since, so rang last Friday only to be told that I couldn't have an appointment until they had DP's SA results - Well, they never bloody asked for them, so we've been sitting on them for over 2 months not knowing that they had any relevance on my scan results. (The SA was something DP and I set up for ourselves via the Dr and a different hospital - we were never given a report only a verbal 'normal'). Anyway, the results have now been sent by fax - hopefully! - I took in a print out, which I collected from the Dr's on Wed, but apparently it wasn't a proper report and the nurse at the FS Hospital got on the phone and got really shitty with my Doc's Surgery. Not only did DP's S/A report have very little info on it so was no use, but it also had somebody elses non ttc blood test results on it, with their full name and everything. The FS Nurse was appalled. So I am now 4dpo and for the first time ever I felt ovulation and I think the BD timing was pretty good :hugs:


----------



## mrsbling

Nise - FX'd for you this month x

Hope the rest of you are ok :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

FXD for you Nise! The last scan on Monday no I didn't get a picture but I did get to hear and see the little one on the screen and he/she had significant growth.

I'm going to get bloods done on the 24th and I think I see the Dr but not sure :shrug:

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## spencerbear

Fingers crossed for you this month Nise.

Really good things are going well so far sunshine.

Hope everyone else is x


----------



## bellamamma

Nise said:


> Awe, Bella. I guess Valentines Day with hold as much appeal for you now, as it does for me, it was my edd before my mmc and I can't help being a little miffed that I should be sorting out a toddlers b-day party about now. Ah, well mustn't dwell in the past.

ah Nise, I didn't know that! I knew about the mmc but not the date, sorry you're feeling down but as usual I see you're not letting it stop your PMA!! Good on you! I hope to get mine back someday sooner than later. :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

ladies just catching uo when i read about bella and amos i am so sorry x was hoping for a bit of reasurance- i have been spotting brown blood since friday with period cramps-went for scan today by my dates i am 8 weeks tomorrow but the scan shown 5.5-6-no heartbeat so either my dates are wrong or baby died at 6 weeks they did bloods which will be repeated after 48 hours but i am devastated. i was pretty sure of my dates as i used ov tests but having said that i didn't get a positive test until 8 days after i thought my period was due i thought i was 5 weeks then by dates but maybe not-am i grasping at straws here and is this the beginning of a m/c


----------



## spencerbear

Keeping my fingers crossed that its just a mix up on your dates glitter x


----------



## Amos2009

Aww Glitter :cry: I hope the dates are just mixed up :cry:


----------



## glitterqueen

been looking at diary all day if i count from date of conception that i think it was i am 5.5-6 weeks spot on with the scan but if i use the calc from date of last period i am nearly 8 weeks so is the scan giving the right dates for me afterall-now i am torturing myself x


----------



## groovygrl

oh glitter! [-o&lt; I'm so sorry you have to go through this mental scary wait. The HcG test can't come soon enough.

obviously, no way of knowing how they dated your scan. you could call them? or you can wait for bloods? I think the bloods will give you the most definite answer because even with a phone call to radiologist office you might still wonder whether someone is mixing dates. 

Oh god, what an awful wait. my thoughts and prayers are with you glitter. sending positive, warm and sunny vibes from New Zealand.:hugs:


----------



## Nise

Oh Glitterqueen, I am so sorry you're going through such a confusing time. I too hope that the dates are mixed up. Will be keeping everything crossed for you that the blood test comes back good and puts your mind at rest. Wishing you lots of strength and wishing that I could do something. Will be rooting for you, hun :hugs:


----------



## bellamamma

Glitterqueen - I'm so sorry, hope it's just wrong dates! Wish we could've offered some reassurance instead ;-(
Sending all my hope and sticky dust your way...


----------



## lissaloo

oh ladies i have been catching up on the thread :(

you poor ladies i can't imagine how sad you all feel, i don't have any words of wisdom for you ,i just hope that next time things work out right .....

and glitter f'xd for you hun i really hope it's good news :)

af came for me as usual but im not giving up hope still awaiting my oh results !!


----------



## glitterqueen

ladies thank you so much for your kind thoughts especially as so many of you are going through so much yourselves. I am still cramping but bleeding is just still brown spotting trying hard not to be negitive but its hard will keep you all posted xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Glitter :hugs:

Well to all my ladies here :hugs:


----------



## lissaloo

morning everyone how are you all today ??


----------



## spencerbear

Ok thanks lisa.....just counting down my days lol

what about you?


----------



## lissaloo

:loopy:im good, kids are driving me mad there is only so much screaming one woman can take !!


----------



## Nise

I'm okay too, thanks - A day behind Spencerbear and counting them down too.

Sending you all big hugs :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

hi ladies 
had my first hcg result 6608 doc said that was very high but it all depends on if it doubles or not-they will ring tonight with result. had my midwife appt today-about an hour before i went the blood changed to red when i wiped and the cramps are getting worse. she said it could still be all ok but i am really starting to doubt it. started to cry at the appointment felt like an idiot but i really think this is it i am losing my much longed for baby


----------



## Amos2009

Glitter- still crossing my fingers for you babes.


----------



## glitterqueen

hospital just rang-hcg only increased by 200 so looks like the baby died at 6 weeks. have to go back up in morning for scan to confirm. so sad thanks to you ladies for your support i think i will need it over the next few weeks x


----------



## glitterqueen

Amos how do you stay so positive i really admire you x


----------



## spencerbear

Sorry Glitter, big :hugs: and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Amos2009

Glitter- so sorry :( 
I am not positive all the time, believe me. But I have to keep in mind what my end goal is- and that is to have a little baby in my arms. I am going to try to stay positive until they take out all my girly organs and tell me it's not possible! I just refuse to give up that dream. 
I am here for you if you need me....hugs


----------



## Csunshine013

:hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

thanks so much ladies-going to hospital tomorrow for confirmation scan and to find out what happens now-feeling numb at the minute despite the tears but i know i will keep trying x


----------



## Nise

Oh Glitterqueen, I am so sad and wish you loads of strength. So sorry :hugs:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Bella and Amos, I just read about your losses....I'm so sorry! Prayers for you both.


----------



## TaeBoMama

glitterqueen said:


> thanks so much ladies-going to hospital tomorrow for confirmation scan and to find out what happens now-feeling numb at the minute despite the tears but i know i will keep trying x

Glitterqueen,

I'm sorry you're having to deal with this. Please let us know how the scan went and how you're doing today.


----------



## Amos2009

Thinking about you today Glitter.....


----------



## bellamamma

glitterqueen said:


> thanks so much ladies-going to hospital tomorrow for confirmation scan and to find out what happens now-feeling numb at the minute despite the tears but i know i will keep trying x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
We're here for you and feel your pain.


----------



## mrsbling

:hugs: Glitter :hugs: x


----------



## glitterqueen

got blood results today hcg still hasn't dropped at all so its back again on sat to see the consultant and he will decide if i need a d& c-wish they had just done this from the start, its been a week nearly since the bleeding started i had just got my head around it happening naturally and now it might be an op-just praying that the scan on sat shows it is all away and i don't need it but saying that i dont know how much more of these painful cramps i can take and the bleeding is getting heavy ( sorry TMI) should i push for a d& d is it better to help conceive again after or go natural? so confused and the doc is giving me nothing ,thinking of you all xx


----------



## lissaloo

oh Glitter bless you darlin you poor thing having to go through this,,

i don't know the answer to your question hopefully natuer has taken it natural course and you won't have to go through the dNc,,

Don't give up stay strong were all behind you for support whenever you feel like a cry cyber hug or anything else !! same goes for you fella he's welcome to !! :hugs:


----------



## Nise

Awe, Glitter I'm so sorry too and also hope that nature will take her course and save you having to go through a D&C. Thinking of you lovely. :hugs:


----------



## spencerbear

How are all of you doing at the moment?

Sending you all hugs anyway


----------



## glitterqueen

weel ladies had my d and c yesterday and got home today all went as well as can be expected, the docs and nurses were brilliant and told me it owuld not affect my fertility or ability to conceive and the procedure might even mean i would get caught quicker next time and not to give up hope so i am passing that on to all my lovely ladies who helped me so much xxx


----------



## spencerbear

Im pleased for you that your awful experience ended on a good note.


----------



## Amos2009

Glitter- so glad your docs could give you some uplifting information. Now- take some time for yourself to grieve and heal. How long will you wait to TTC?


----------



## groovygrl

hi Glitter:flower:

I'm glad you found some peace, hope and reasons to have PMA after the DnC:hugs: please feel free to PM me if you have any questions. If you remember, you and I have had a fairly parallel experience (same timing, same age, etc) I am just on day two of first AF now - pretty gutted but trying to be grateful for immediate return to my previously healthy 28 day cycle (exactly 28 to the day of first sight of bleeding at mmc discovery, that's gotta be good right?)

it has been a bit of a roller coaster ride for me re: hormone wacky-ness the last couple of weeks in lead up to AF so if you have questions or think getting more detail of my recent and current experience will help please let me know. :hugs:

time to be hopeful for all things wonderful! take good care of yourself. xo


----------



## glitterqueen

Amos2009 said:


> Glitter- so glad your docs could give you some uplifting information. Now- take some time for yourself to grieve and heal. How long will you wait to TTC?

Hi
will probably wait until i have my first proper period and take it from there-spoke to the ivf nurse who said two full cycles before starting ivf if i want to take that route. at the minute i am thinking we di it once we can do it again-not sure i will still feel like that if it doesn't happen in a few months! xx
thanks for your continued support hope you are ok x


----------



## glitterqueen

groovygrl said:


> hi Glitter:flower:
> 
> I'm glad you found some peace, hope and reasons to have PMA after the DnC:hugs: please feel free to PM me if you have any questions. If you remember, you and I have had a fairly parallel experience (same timing, same age, etc) I am just on day two of first AF now - pretty gutted but trying to be grateful for immediate return to my previously healthy 28 day cycle (exactly 28 to the day of first sight of bleeding at mmc discovery, that's gotta be good right?)
> 
> it has been a bit of a roller coaster ride for me re: hormone wacky-ness the last couple of weeks in lead up to AF so if you have questions or think getting more detail of my recent and current experience will help please let me know. :hugs:
> 
> time to be hopeful for all things wonderful! take good care of yourself. xo

Hey
how u feeling today - i felt ok yesterday but when oh left to go to work this morning I felt like running after him shouting ' don't go !!'
how long did you take off work. This is still my first week doc will give me whatever i want but at the min i just want to stay in the house, not really down just quiet if you know what i mean. glad to hear your cycle looks good i had heard of people taking weeks to get back to normal so its really positive xx


----------



## bellamamma

Hi all, thought we needed to bump up this thread!
I for one, need my golden ladies to keep me going! Will be ttc this week...as soon as this yeast infection exits the building!! Am going to be positive and assume my body will get right back on track! I had some sharp pains to one side yest and am thinking 0 pains? Never had them before but we'll see...
So here's a massive dose of PMA for us all, and hugs!!


----------



## spencerbear

YAY for PMA

Im on cd2 again now......just waiting to hopefully see some good news from Nise :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

:hugs:

Just popped by to say you all are so very strong and wonderful women! Hope your all doing better today than you were yesterday!

Yeah for the PMA!

:hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

hi ladies
just to say hi and wishing us all PMA i am trying to eat healthy food but its not working!!!! too many chocs in the house so i will finish them first lol x


----------



## spencerbear

Glitter sometimes a little bit of chocolate wont do us any harm or at least thats what i tell myself lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Chocolate has never steared me wrong!

Hope your all having a lovely day!

PMA ALL THE WAY!

with of course loads of :dust:


----------



## Nise

I want chocolate! but I haven't got any so consoling myself with a couple of wee drams of whiskey - CD1 for me. Round we go again :bike: Thank goodness for all you lovely ladies. I've got my Gynae appointment on Tuesday, will finally get the results of my transvag! from last December!!! DP's S/A results confirmed (Doc told us they were normal - but gave him no figures) and my recent progesterone bloods - but not that excited about it coz he'll just start waffling on about my age, and doner eggs damn him asso I'm not aware. He's quite nice though.

Good to see the PMA seeping back in here, despite all the recent knock backs. Good luck and dust girls. Here's to much March madness :hugs:


----------



## bellamamma

Ah crap Nise, wasn't wanting to hear that! I was just chart stalking you tho, and it sure is improving on the LP end! I gotta ask tho, have you had an hsg done?? I know you've done lots of other tests but don't remember hearing about that? Plus I think that doc needs to give you some info! All this "it's normal" for your labs isn't enough, make him give you real answers! 
As for me - today's restart-ttc day!!! Yay!!!


----------



## lissaloo

hi ladies just popping in to say hello glad it went ok glitter :)


----------



## spencerbear

Welcome back again bella :hugs:

Im having a month or 2 of no opks, temps, fertility monitor or cervix checking. Not sure how long thats going to last as i already dont like not knowing :haha: The idea is to take the pressure of abit, cause i can be a wee bit obsessive 

Hope everyone is good and lets keep the PMA up nice and high :hugs:


----------



## mrsbling

Hello ladies :wave:

Thought I would pop in and see how the lovely ladies are doing :)

Sending loads of PMA and baby dust to all of the lovelies on this thread, and loads of virtual Choccies, wine and whiskey for you all :friends:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Nise

Ahh, thanks Mrsbling - am gorging now, gotta say the virtual stuff is real good for knocking off a pound or 2 :rofl:

Bella, I'm so pleased to see you back, I've missed you very much. I haven't had an hsg - the FS did talk about it on my first appointment, but he felt it wasn't necessary since I had conceived so he doubted very much that blocked tubes were my problem. I am pleased that the FP has improved over the last couple of cycles (I have not been doing acupuncture or herbs for those 2 months) Are you going back to that? I'm not sure whether to or not, I can't help feeling the herbs were a little responsible for shorting my FP in the beginning - but there again, sometimes things have to get worse before they get better. I am in a bit of quandary on this one.

Spencerbear - You are brave flying solo this cycle. I have just dropped my FF VIP membership so going basic this cycle and thinking of making it my last charting cycle - though tbh I am not obsessive with the chart anymore anyway - I know that it will do exactly what it does even if I didn't BD, so I don't see it as a tool to work out whether or not I'm pg. I just like to know O has taken place really. 

How are you Amos? Hope you are healing.

Hugs to everyone :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

well ladies
i ordered my ov test strips today and an amanda hamilton book on healthy eating ( lol god loves a tryer!) and I phoned my tcm practitioner and am starting herbs and accu on monday again-we are working on building up my lining after d& c and normalising my hormones so that i can start trying again after a/f arrives. Trying to stay positive, but did have a wee cry this morning out of the blue-i suppose its to be expected. good luck this months ladies baby dust to all xx


----------



## groovygrl

Hello ladies:flower:

Finally first AF coming to an end! AAARGH! This one was from the:devil: It was painfull and heavy and emotional but... back to circle-ing days on the calendar and BD'ing. :thumbup:

Bella - I also had a yeast infection and pain on one side. I happened to have a follow up appointment with my Dr. at two weeks post DnC (when I was having that pain) and upon examining me she said I was more than likely OV'ing and I think she was right 'cus exactly two weeks later...AF. It was really gutting 'cus I hoped for another BFP but trying to stay positive and be thankful for return to healthy 28 day cycle.

Glitter - I know exactly what you mean re: Dh leaving the house:wacko: I have had some really good days and some :cry: days. really clingy with DH and anxious around my return to work. I have been offered some grief counselling through the employee assist program at work which has been great! I have had some trouble getting back to where I was. Thankfully my boss is really supportive and they're paving the way for me to get 'back in the game' I believe that I'm almost there. Wasn't prepared for it to take this long though. I think I pushed myself too soon and charged in on the good days but when the bad days or moments snuck up on me... YIKES! where's my DH, where's my pillow, I want a glass of red wine, my house is a mess,I'm soooo tired, I need to wax my eyebrows,oh no there's a pregnant girl,AAARGH! Lions and Tigers and Bears, oh my!:cry:

And the beat goes on, keep dancing my lovely friends!

praying and wishing for new dreams and BFP's for all of you!


----------



## Amos2009

Hi lovely ladies.....I am so confused at the moment. I took a pg test 2 weeks to the day from my ectopic surgery and I still have a 2nd line.....that wouldn't bother me by itself, but I took another one today and it is darker.......WTH is going on???????? I am not going to take another one until Monday, but I am trying to figure out what my body is doing--------SO FRUSTRATING


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: hi amos!

I am so sorry you're frustrated! you know better than I what I roller coaster ride this is:wacko:

Obviously, I can't know forsure what's happening but from scrolling around the threads here I understand that often HcG can potentially hang around for a couple of weeks and create bizarre test results. Unless you can get your Dr. to do some blood tests to track the quantitative HcG levels (tested in 48 hour intervals to see if dropping/climbing?) you'll just have to wait it out for another week or two and see if AF shows her smelly face.

All things are possible and easy for me to say 'ride the wave' but...hang in there sweetness. Everything will come right:hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Groovy....I think I ovulated yesterday so hopefully I am at least on the right track!!!
So sorry AF was so nasty to you.....I think we should beat her down so she can't come back for at least oh, I don't know- 9 months or so!!!


----------



## groovygrl

:rofl: sounds perfect! 

bet we could get a lot of women around here to join a :ninja:gang with that purpose


----------



## bellamamma

Hi all! The PMA is coming back nice and strong! I was so excited yesterday that we could BD again, and last night, gave it a try but ended up in tears ;-(. It just felt wrong, emotionally more than physically, guess I wasn't quite ready yet...luckily my DP is fab and understanding!
Spencer - I gave it all up the month before my bfp! It was much more "natural" and spontaneous and worked, good luck!
Nise - I know, it's confusing, huh?! I got the bfp a month after I stopped doing acupuncture, so am not sure if it did it or not! And your chart is looking more impressive by the month, I'd hang it out another few months to see how it goes! I won't go back immediately, was thinking of giving it 4 months or so on our own, no temps, nothing, then go back to acu if needed. I understand why your FS said that about the hsg, really for lots of us (golden girls) I think it's just a waiting game, waiting to conceive and waiting for a good egg!
glitter - I still cry on some days, but think it's healing and part of the process. Don't rush in too soon!


----------



## bellamamma

groovygrl said:


> Bella - I also had a yeast infection and pain on one side. I happened to have a follow up appointment with my Dr. at two weeks post DnC (when I was having that pain) and upon examining me she said I was more than likely OV'ing and I think she was right 'cus exactly two weeks later...AF. It was really gutting 'cus I hoped for another BFP but trying to stay positive and be thankful for return to healthy 28 day cycle.

Yeah it might've been, I heard O pains can be stronger after mc, hope it wasn't tho as was treating for yeast and so no BD! I have that thought of a first month bfp in my head too, but trying to not get hung up on it, esp with the infections and all, would be pretty hard to do! I should put a mark in my calendar so I can be somewhat aware of when af might show up! Glad you're finishing up your first af and can get back at it! :hugs:


----------



## mrsbling

groovygrl said:


> :rofl: sounds perfect!
> 
> bet we could get a lot of women around here to join a :ninja:gang with that purpose

I would definitely join this gang ...beat the witch ....:grr::witch: :rofl:


----------



## spencerbear

Yeah, ill join that gang too......can get my own back on her


----------



## Nise

Hey ladies, nice to see you all in good spirits. Count me in the beat the witch club along with these guys :gun::gun::gun: 

Well CD6 today, so nothing to report much. I've got my Gynae appointment tomorrow so will finally get the low down on my December scan!!!! have also got a little surprise for him. My progesterone results (he doesn't know I even had the test as I did it via the nurse at my docs) but I'll get him to decipher the facts and figures as all the doc's say is ' normal'. DP has decided to come with me - probably coz we'll get a more indepth report on his S/A that he had back in Dec too - another 'norm' from the docs. I hope he's allowed in :rofl:

Well, hope everyone is having a good week. :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

had my first tcm appointment since m/c today and low and behold the bleeding stopped right after the session! just waiting until my AF appears then will be trying again. hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Nise

glitterqueen said:


> had my first tcm appointment since m/c today and low and behold the bleeding stopped right after the session! just waiting until my AF appears then will be trying again. hope everyone is ok x

Awe, I so glad the tcm helped and that you are getting on the wagon again - Are you going to continue with it?

Hope everyone else is well and dandy. O caught me out early again this cycle - CD12 and I was trying so hard to get to CD14 oh well, better than no O at all I suppose. :hugs:


----------



## spencerbear

Hi ladies

How are you all? Its really quiet in here at the moment.


----------



## lissaloo

hi ladies how are we all the witch got me again sat !! :(


----------



## glitterqueen

Nise said:


> glitterqueen said:
> 
> 
> had my first tcm appointment since m/c today and low and behold the bleeding stopped right after the session! just waiting until my AF appears then will be trying again. hope everyone is ok x
> 
> Awe, I so glad the tcm helped and that you are getting on the wagon again - Are you going to continue with it?
> 
> Hope everyone else is well and dandy. O caught me out early again this cycle - CD12 and I was trying so hard to get to CD14 oh well, better than no O at all I suppose. :hugs:Click to expand...

I am absolutely going to continue-the hope that it will work again is what is keeping me going at the minute. an early o give the little bean more time to stick-go with that thought! good luck xx


----------



## Csunshine013

Just popped by to see how you lovely ladies are! Good I hope! :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

Csunshine013 said:


> Just popped by to see how you lovely ladies are! Good I hope! :hugs:

not 2 bad babe-how r u and the bump? x


----------



## Csunshine013

glitterqueen said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Just popped by to see how you lovely ladies are! Good I hope! :hugs:
> 
> not 2 bad babe-how r u and the bump? xClick to expand...

We are good. I hate that your all over here :cry: here's me [-o&lt; all my golden girls get their BFP's very very soon and they are extra sticky! :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
Loads of dust and PMA!:thumbup:


----------



## spencerbear

We all hope so too sunshine but in the mean time really pleased that your over there :hugs:


----------



## mrsbling

Hi everyone :hi:, 

hope you are all well? It seems to have been a bit quiet over here for a few weeks - must mean that we are all in for some good news soon ;)

OMG csunshine I cant believe you are nearly 18 weeks already :shock: .....hopefully we will all be joining you soon :)


----------



## Nise

Hi Ladies hope you're all keeping busy, well and happy. Well I am 1/2 way through yet another 2WW - AF due next Sunday-ish. Hope she stays away this month. I am uber busy this week and away working for 3 days so reckon the time is gonna pass very quickly with little obsessing time allowed which I suppose is good. 

Big hugs and :dust: sticky stuff, PMA or all three if you need it. :hugs:


----------



## mrsbling

Hello ladies :hi:

....well its very very early days yet, but after what seems like 2 very long years I got my first ever :bfp: on Saturday :happydance: We did a few things differently this month, and think it paid off (FX'd) :cloud9:

Obviously I am now in panic mode as every time I get a slight pain, I am wondering whats going on??!!!!

Hoping you will all be joining me soon :) 


Please send me as much sticky baby dust as you can find ;) x


----------



## TaeBoMama

mrsbling said:


> Hello ladies :hi:
> 
> ....well its very very early days yet, but after what seems like 2 very long years I got my first ever :bfp: on Saturday :happydance: We did a few things differently this month, and think it paid off (FX'd) :cloud9:
> 
> Obviously I am now in panic mode as every time I get a slight pain, I am wondering whats going on??!!!!
> 
> Hoping you will all be joining me soon :)
> 
> 
> Please send me as much sticky baby dust as you can find ;) x

AWESOME!!! Congratulations!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Lily_Orchid

Hi ladies, im 25 and have been ttc for a lil over a year. My lmp was Feb 14th 2010, got a 32 day cycle so i was schedule to get my period on the 18th. Im late i took a clearblue test on the 21st and it was negative. So signs of period so far, im hoping this is my month! My breast isnt sore tho', but i am nauseas and have light cramps n like bubbles every now n then. I will retest in a few days n update ladies. Good luck to u all


----------



## mrsbling

Lily_Orchid said:


> Hi ladies, im 25 and have been ttc for a lil over a year. My lmp was Feb 14th 2010, got a 32 day cycle so i was schedule to get my period on the 18th. Im late i took a clearblue test on the 21st and it was negative. So signs of period so far, im hoping this is my month! My breast isnt sore tho', but i am nauseas and have light cramps n like bubbles every now n then. I will retest in a few days n update ladies. Good luck to u all

Hi and welcome :hi:

Your symptoms sound really good.... keeping my fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## spencerbear

CONGRATULATIONS mrsbling sending lots of sticky dust your way.

Welcome lily


All quiet here, im on cd 5 and so thinking of trying SMEP after my couple of months off. Well i say a couple of months off but not sure i can let go enough :haha:


----------



## Csunshine013

mrsbling said:


> Hello ladies :hi:
> 
> ....well its very very early days yet, but after what seems like 2 very long years I got my first ever :bfp: on Saturday :happydance: We did a few things differently this month, and think it paid off (FX'd) :cloud9:
> 
> Obviously I am now in panic mode as every time I get a slight pain, I am wondering whats going on??!!!!
> 
> Hoping you will all be joining me soon :)
> 
> 
> Please send me as much sticky baby dust as you can find ;) x

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

MrsBling so very happy for you!:thumbup:

Loads of sticky baby dust to you and all the lovely ladies here!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## groovygrl

:happydance: Congrats mrsbling! YAAAAAY! Okay, what are the few things you did differently? Enquiring minds want to know! or is it, inquiring? whatever.


----------



## Amos2009

Congrats mrsbling!!! I actually just got a positive test, but I am scared it's leftover hcg from my ectopic 6 weeks ago.....I am too scared to be excited.


----------



## mrsbling

Amos2009 said:


> Congrats mrsbling!!! I actually just got a positive test, but I am scared it's leftover hcg from my ectopic 6 weeks ago.....I am too scared to be excited.

Wow congratulations amos :happydance: - I know the feeling about being to scared to be excited...... every single twinge or pain is sending me to panic!!!!
We must both get our feet up and start relaxing :)


----------



## mrsbling

groovygrl said:


> :happydance: Congrats mrsbling! YAAAAAY! Okay, what are the few things you did differently? Enquiring minds want to know! or is it, inquiring? whatever.

Thank you :)

....well I use the CBFM every month anyway, but thought I would follow the sperm meets egg plan. So we BD the 5th days of highs, then the next two days of peaks (OV) then the following day, missed a day, then the day after........OOOhh and we only BD in the early mornings (about 5am) before DH left for work - We only ever used to BD in the evenings :) and I used preseed which I had been using for a few months anyway!!!

SO FX'd little bean is very sticky and makes a nice comfy bed to settle in for the next 9 months :) x


----------



## lissaloo

hi ladies how exciting i havn't been on for a while and now there are beans present !!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Amos so excited for you! Please let us know how your getting on! :hugs:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Amos2009 said:


> Congrats mrsbling!!! I actually just got a positive test, but I am scared it's leftover hcg from my ectopic 6 weeks ago.....I am too scared to be excited.

*
Congrats Amos! *


----------



## spencerbear

Wow Amos thats great news.......really hope things are good this time. Dont forget to keep us posted :hugs:

I dont think there are many of us left now lol


----------



## Amos2009

I would never forget my golden girls!! I have just sort of stayed away to keep me from obsessing about things.....but now I am back and can obsess over every little thing!!!
Sunshine- you are trudging right along aren't you??!!! 19 weeks?? Wow- I know you are getting more and more excited by the day!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> I would never forget my golden girls!! I have just sort of stayed away to keep me from obsessing about things.....but now I am back and can obsess over every little thing!!!
> Sunshine- you are trudging right along aren't you??!!! 19 weeks?? Wow- I know you are getting more and more excited by the day!!

Thank you Amos and yes excited but still very scared too. We go find out the gender next Wednesday and everytime I have to go to the doctor I keep remembering that appt last year when we couldn't find the hb so I have good moments and bad, pretty much a basket case these days.

So do you have any new news????:hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Awww the gender scan! I know it's nerve wracking walking into the same room that you have gotten bad news in the past. But just look how well little bean is doing.....He's doing so well you get to find out the gender! That's a HUGE step! And yes I said he....not really sure why.....hmmmm.......if it's a boy, call me psychic!!!
No news here, just feeling that same dull ache in my left side like last month's ectopic. Praying it's nothing, but I am not very hopeful :(


----------



## glitterqueen

amos and mrs bling-keeping everything crossed for you both xxx
I am cd 2 my period came 4 weeks after d& c so i know i am lucky as some people wait months it is the period from hell and really bad pms for about 9 days before but i can officially ttc again i really hope i don't have to wait too long-seems to be some great baby dust here so fingers crossed xx


----------



## Amos2009

Sorry the ol witch is being mean to you glitter :( But I am also glad she showed her face on time- it's the least she could do!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> Awww the gender scan! I know it's nerve wracking walking into the same room that you have gotten bad news in the past. But just look how well little bean is doing.....He's doing so well you get to find out the gender! That's a HUGE step! And yes I said he....not really sure why.....hmmmm.......if it's a boy, call me psychic!!!
> No news here, just feeling that same dull ache in my left side like last month's ectopic. Praying it's nothing, but I am not very hopeful :(

I have everything crossed for you! Just a quick question please have you had an af since your ectopic? Try not to read to much into the ache as that may just be how your boby feels when pg. :shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

No- I have not had AF since the ectopic. I asked if there was any way this was leftover hcg and the doctor said it was a very very slim chance, so I know that is a possibility. But I know I ovulated and she said I would not have ovulated had I still had levels of hcg in my system. I hope it's nothing, but it really does feel exactly like last time.


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> No- I have not had AF since the ectopic. I asked if there was any way this was leftover hcg and the doctor said it was a very very slim chance, so I know that is a possibility. But I know I ovulated and she said I would not have ovulated had I still had levels of hcg in my system. I hope it's nothing, but it really does feel exactly like last time.

:hugs:

When will they be giving you a scan?


----------



## Amos2009

I had one wednesday and I am too early to see anything in the tube or the uterus. I will be getting my blood test results this afternoon- it won't show anything definitive, but at least I will know if my levels are rising fast enough!


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> I had one wednesday and I am too early to see anything in the tube or the uterus. I will be getting my blood test results this afternoon- it won't show anything definitive, but at least I will know if my levels are rising fast enough!

You so deserve to have a happy ending!:hugs: everything crossed for you!


----------



## glitterqueen

amos
thinking of you good luck you deserve it xxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Well ladies it's not good news. My levels were at 108 wednesday and they had fallen to 101 on friday. So it's either another mc or another ectopic. I am going for more bloodwork Monday and then another scan on wednesday. I just really can't believe it's happening again.


----------



## mrsbling

So sorry to hear that Amos :hugs:


----------



## lissaloo

ah amos sorry to hear that is there any hope at all ?? :(


----------



## Amos2009

I just had my bloods done this morning and will know tomorrow, but I started bleeding and cramping last night, so I am pretty sure it's over :(


----------



## Csunshine013

:hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Just got back from the doc and sooooo happy I have something wrong with me!!! I have high homocysteine levels and low folate levels, both which can cause early pregnancy loss!!! And more importantly, is easily fixable!!! Whooo hooooo!!!! 
How are my golden girls today???


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> Just got back from the doc and sooooo happy I have something wrong with me!!! I have high homocysteine levels and low folate levels, both which can cause early pregnancy loss!!! And more importantly, is easily fixable!!! Whooo hooooo!!!!
> How are my golden girls today???

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

So glad you have found out what's up! Even more happy that it's an easy fix!

:hugs::hugs: and more :hugs:


----------



## spencerbear

Its great news that they know what is causing your loses and that it can be fixed easily :thumbup::hugs:


afm - i think im out this month. We bd on cd 8, 10,11 and 13. Accodring to my persona i got my O on cd 12. So looks like i completely missed the one day i needed, all cause me and OH had a fight that day :cry:

Oh well, lets hope this 2ww goes quickly and then i can move on.

Added to that we have just been given notice on our house, as the landlady wants to move back, so now im house hunting again :cry:


----------



## Csunshine013

spencerbear said:


> Its great news that they know what is causing your loses and that it can be fixed easily :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> 
> afm - i think im out this month. We bd on cd 8, 10,11 and 13. Accodring to my persona i got my O on cd 12. So looks like i completely missed the one day i needed, all cause me and OH had a fight that day :cry:
> 
> Oh well, lets hope this 2ww goes quickly and then i can move on.
> 
> Added to that we have just been given notice on our house, as the landlady wants to move back, so now im house hunting again :cry:

Oh hun don't count yourself out there :nope: you dtd prior so the spermies were waiting there for O time:thumbup: fxd that this is your month!


----------



## mrsbling

Amos2009 said:


> Just got back from the doc and sooooo happy I have something wrong with me!!! I have high homocysteine levels and low folate levels, both which can cause early pregnancy loss!!! And more importantly, is easily fixable!!! Whooo hooooo!!!!
> How are my golden girls today???

:hugs: Amos so glad they have managed to find the cause, and that there's an easy fix :hugs: x


----------



## lissaloo

hi everyone are you all ok havn't been in much been really busy :)


----------



## spencerbear

Im totally fed up......

We have just been given notice that our landlady wants to move back to the house we rent, so now have to move. To make this worse OH was recently made redundent and has been able to find anything else and my dad was our guarantor on this house and he was made redundant at xmas. So now we dont have one and are really struggling to find something......:cry::cry:

So now not only am i hunting an egg but a house too!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Oh no Spencer....talk about things piling on. :( I hope you are able to find both the eggy and the house very soon!!!


----------



## Nise

Helloooooooo Golden Girls. I feel like I've not been around for ever but in truth its only been a few weeks. Just had a really heavy work schedule with mostly very odd hours so just been sleeping, working, sleeping and doing my best to catch O. to early to know if I've achieved that but I definitely managed to catch one hell of a cold right around O giving me one almighty temp rise :rofl: Got my opk on CD8 this cycle - possibly the earliest ever, so not really pinning much hope on success, but you never know.

Amos - I'm so sorry you've been through the mill again, but delighted to hear that you now know the reason and it is easily fixed. Have you stopped bleeding now? I do hope so - I want you to have a sticky bean so very much. :hugs:

CSunshine - Get you, nearly 21 weeks now - so happy you got your sticky bean. Hope the 9 month wait is treating you well.

Glitter - Here's some :dust: for this coming cycle. sorry the witch gave you a hard time - let's hope you don't see her again for some time. 

Spencerbear - Damn, you have had your fair share of bad luck this year. So sorry to hear about the house and possibly having to move again. With regards to catching the eggie, I would say you have all the bases well and truly covered with plenty of little :spermy: armed and waiting. It's about time you had a bit of good luck :dust: 

Hope everybody has a lovely Easter break. I've now got 2 whole weeks off to recover. Hoping the weather will get better and I can get out in the garden. :hugs:


----------



## spencerbear

My facebook status has pretty much said the same thing of late. Think its about time i got something to go right :haha::haha: who am i kidding. 

Have been watching your chart and that is one strange cycle youve got going on there :hugs:


----------



## Nise

spencerbear said:


> My facebook status has pretty much said the same thing of late. Think its about time i got something to go right :haha::haha: who am i kidding.
> 
> Have been watching your chart and that is one strange cycle youve got going on there :hugs:

I know, I'm just hoping that since all my usually text book style charts result in absolutely nothing, maybe this crazy one will have a different ending :rofl:


----------



## spencerbear

Hopefully, sending lots of good thoughts your way :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Thumbs up for crazy charts Nise!!! I hope you caught your eggy!!! 
I have stopped bleeding- thanks for asking. I only bled about 5 days and it was only heavy the first two thank goodness. 
Hope everyone is having a good Easter.


----------



## glitterqueen

Amos
My heart goes out to you- i hope your treatment works heres to sticky beans xxx
day 13 in the quest to ov-bd every other night since day 10- no positive ov yet but lots of cm! must be the robbitussin i am taking for bloody cold and sore throat-typical i am on holiday from work for 13 days and was going to do loads- so far i have watched so much tele my eyes hurt-ah well the cleaning can wait-hope everyone has a happy and Productive easter !!!


----------



## glitterqueen

Nise said:


> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> My facebook status has pretty much said the same thing of late. Think its about time i got something to go right :haha::haha: who am i kidding.
> 
> Have been watching your chart and that is one strange cycle youve got going on there :hugs:
> 
> I know, I'm just hoping that since all my usually text book style charts result in absolutely nothing, maybe this crazy one will have a different ending :rofl:Click to expand...

good luck xxxx


----------



## Nise

Amos - I'm so very pleased to hear that, fab news hun :thumbup:

Glitterqueen - Well, I hear it is the right time of year for egg hunting :rofl: That's got to count for something. 

Spencerbear - Sending you a little extra :dust::dust::dust:. Hope you guys are coming up with some ideas on the house front. Are you going to stay in Hastings? 

To everybody else hope you've all enjoyed the Easter break. :hugs:


----------



## spencerbear

Thanks Nise, heres hoping the extra dust works. Yeah will be staying in the hastings/st leonards area. Only problem is finding something even halfway decent in such a short time. Everytime we have found something up till now they either have gone or wont take us because im the only one working and not earning enough, without help from the council. Have seen a house today and going to talk to them tomorrow about that side of things. Its not the best of locations but is within budget and has 3 beds and a garden, so i not complaining.

Did you enjoy yourself today? Hope that chart of yours leads to something nice, as you really deserve it. Enjoy your trip to your friends and dont forget a trip to the seaside lol

Hope everyone else is keeping well :hugs:


----------



## Zoom

Hi

Well hello all I am back had a bit of a break while we got our house and family in order after my reversal not being the raving result we had hoped for, and now feeling much more positive. I have Endo and only one tube plus am 36 but thinking the age doesn't matter as much. We are back to consultant nest Wednesday as no positive OPT, any other more experienced ladies having trouble with OPT and could it be related to the Endo, but please not the age hahaha
Love Zoe


----------



## Nise

Hi Zoe, age doesn't come into it on this thread and 36 is nothing really you're almost a youngster! My mind has gone a blank and I can't for the life of me remember what opk is - but as I'm typing this I just remembered. Ovulation Predictor kit - YAY the mind has not gone yet!!! 

Not sure what's going on with it for you though, I am assuming that you are not testing with first pee of the day and you are testing at the same time each day. What brand are you using coz if its the ic's then I've never had much luck with them either. I tend to use the Clear blue smiley face ones - I can't stand all that, are the lines the same colour business, it's enough to drive you insane. (The CB ones are much cheaper if you buy them from Amazon) It could be that you have simply missed the surge - I tend to test twice a day on the optimum days just to be sure and have found that the surge can often start quite late at night, so had I tested at say 2pm each day I might have missed it. Good luck, hun I hope you find it soon. :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Zoe- you are a spring chicken around here- then again- we ALL are :)


----------



## Nise

Hello all, I am just taking a break from breaking my back out in the garden fighting brambles and such. The weather is fantastic for this time of year so it's nice that I have another week off work. I am planning on growing lots of veggies in amongst the flowers this year. 

Well, on the ttc front FF moved my crosshairs from the dismal CD8 to a slightly more respectable CD10 and I am now 10dpo but not holding out much hope.

I am making a few changes this coming cycle and putting myself on Royal Jelly CoQ10 and I'm gonna do Soy Isoflavones from CD3 to CD7 to see if that will help lengthen my FP. Apart from the fact that age is against me!!! all tests have come back fine so I am thinking that perhaps my eggs need to be a little more mature before venturing out - we'll see. 

Anyway, have a lovely weekend and those of you in England I hope you are enjoying the unseasonable good weather. Makes a change :hugs:


----------



## spencerbear

I know the weather has been fantastic, not quite vest weather here at the seaside :haha:

Thanks to you thread Nise, will be starting Royal Jelly..... to go with SMEP

At the moment im 12DPO with acid burning my throat, tingly/burning sensation in my boobs and a sicky feeling. But to make me think its in my head i also have a :bfn: from 11DPO. Im just waiting for my outbreak of spots and temper to kick in, that way ill know she is coming.


----------



## Nise

Oh Spencerbear, all those signs sound so positive - lets hope that 11dpo was just a tad to early, I so want you to have some good news - and me to. Hell I want everybody to have some good news - we've been here long enough. God, if you're there, can you hear me? Are you listening? 

Amos, just wondering how you're getting on, hun I think of you often.

Hope everybody else is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## spencerbear

It would be lovely if we both got our + this month......im keeing my fingers crossed. Hope you enjoy your trip away this week.


I also wonder how your getting on Amos, really miss your posts on this thread, although understand why you probably dont post x x


----------



## Amos2009

Hello girls....I have been so crazy busy around here that I usually only have time to just scan some posts. I definitely miss all you wonderful ladies! We are getting ready to go on a cruise the 19th through the 24th so very excited!!! Started taking my meds last week, so hopefully all my levels are getting back to normal- I don't go back to the doctor until the end of April. I still had some HCG in my blood last week- not sure why that's still there, but..... 
Spencer- you are still early, but those signs could be promising :)
Nise- hope you are still enjoying all that lovely weather. Sounds like a good time to make a baby :)


----------



## mrsbling

Hi Ladies,

Thought I would pop in and say :hi: and see how you are all doing :)

Oooh Congratulations Spencerbear I have just noticed your Avatar :) x


----------



## spencerbear

Only just happened today.....so early days still


----------



## Amos2009

OMG Spencer....I am SOOOOOOO happy for you!!!! Sticky baby dust to ya!!


----------



## Csunshine013

spencerbear said:


> Only just happened today.....so early days still

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations!:thumbup:

WOOP WOOP 


LOADS OF STICKY DUST!!!!

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## TaeBoMama

:happydance:spencerbear, I'm so happy for you!!!!! Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## Nise

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee: I'm made up for your SB - What brilliant news to come home to. Congratulations, my lovely. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

how is everyone?? well I hope-just checkin in xx


----------



## lissaloo

hi girls long time no been on !!!

spencerbear fantastic hun im so happy for you :)

hoe is everyone else ??


----------



## Nise

Hi Ladies, long time no hear. Hope everyone is okay and just enjoying life.

I've just coming to the end of my first 'just relax and it will happen' cycle!!!!
I dumped the thermometer and the opks and decided it was time to have my proper life back - I was becoming way to obsessed. My head is in a much better place, sex is fun again and all pressure off. I think I am now able to accept what will be will be and what won't won't without falling into a jibbering heap. So all is good with me. :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Hi everyone. Nise- so glad you are able to be relaxed. Hope it brings you a sticky bean!!
Things aren't so wonderful here on the Gulf Coast :( I am going through my fifth loss right now. I am praying that I just didn't get a good full month of my meds in before I became pregnant. I have also decided to start taking baby aspirin and progesterone from ovulation til my period to see if those can help. I am so praying this is not a genetic issue or the fact that my eggs are too old and not healthy. :(


----------



## lissaloo

ah Amos im so sorry ,, i can't imagime how you must feel :( all i can offer is a :hugs: and hope your luck changes soon ...


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> Hi everyone. Nise- so glad you are able to be relaxed. Hope it brings you a sticky bean!!
> Things aren't so wonderful here on the Gulf Coast :( I am going through my fifth loss right now. I am praying that I just didn't get a good full month of my meds in before I became pregnant. I have also decided to start taking baby aspirin and progesterone from ovulation til my period to see if those can help. I am so praying this is not a genetic issue or the fact that my eggs are too old and not healthy. :(

I hope you are doing better these days. I truly think the baby aspirin and progesterone from ovulation is what saved me! I was on my 3rd loss when I did those two additional steps and it worked I have everything crossed for you and DH!

:hugs:

Hope everybody else is doing well!:thumbup:


----------



## Amos2009

Oh Sunshine, I pray that is my problem too!! And look at you- 26 weeks!!! How excited are you???!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Amos2009 said:


> Oh Sunshine, I pray that is my problem too!! And look at you- 26 weeks!!! How excited are you???!!!

I'm very excited but at the same time don't want it to end, this will be my last pregnancy due to age and finacial reasons. I try each day to enjoy it. I'm scared about everything, if I don't think he's moving enough I go get something really cold to drink and if that doesn't work I eat some chocolate or sugar :blush: I'm horrible. It's like I want him to be up all day with me. :dohh:

I will be watching to see where you are in the next month! :hugs:


----------

